# Widgets Kitties - cycle buddies



## topazicatzbet

6Moving over from the 2ww, first thread was very lucky and many girls got their BFP, the next round was not so lucky so we have relocated to create new luck and stick together and cheer us all on to our BFP's.

newbies are always welcome to join as long as you bring lots of :dust:

updated 30th november

babybears25 (claire):bfp: 12 week scan good
glasgowgal :bfp: 12 week scan good
razcox (rachel) :angel:
topazicatzbet (beth) :bfp: hb seen
manageriemom (bailey) :angel:
Sarahjane (sarah) :bfp: hb seen
cupcake1979 :bfp: extra sticky :dust: blimey my dust worked its double trouble :happydance: twins
babydust1 (helen) :bfp: after 5 years :happydance: sticky :dust:

Bumski (carly) 
Razcox ntnp
manageriemum ntnp

good luck girls.


----------



## bumski

yay :happydance: onto the lucky thread, i can just tell this is gonna be a good one, glad you joined us redrose :hugs:, lets hope we get lots of bfps again, sorry all of you who witch got :hugs:, topaz your still not out yet so crossing fingers still for you :winkwink: xx


----------



## SarahJane

Wooohoooo happy new thread everyone and a massive thanks to Topaz for setting it up!

I have been grumpy all day but am marginally better now as the inlaws have finally gone home... Nothing worse than first few days of AF with parents interfering with everything in your house... aaargggghhh (and relax, where's that corkscrew?!)

Time to share my plans for this month:

1) Join slimming world tomorrow and lose that extra 20lbs I have gained lately
2) CBFM 
3) No stressing
4) NO POAS until 12DPO min!! (honest ...)


----------



## menageriemom

Hi Ladies!! And thanks topaz for setting up this thread :) 

I can't wait for AF to pack her bags and leave! Or at least these cramps to get better :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the plan. mine is

cbfm
digi ov sticks (i bought them last cycle when ov went mia so might as well use them up)
grapefruit juice
eat more salad - my mummy tummy seams to be growing but not in the way i want.
donations cd 13,14 and 15 to cover my varing ov. 
no symptom spotting
no testing til 10dpo.
positive attitude, i ll be pregnant until proven otherwise.


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> love the plan. mine is
> 
> cbfm
> digi ov sticks (i bought them last cycle when ov went mia so might as well use them up)
> grapefruit juice
> eat more salad - my mummy tummy seams to be growing but not in the way i want.
> donations cd 13,14 and 15 to cover my varing ov.
> no symptom spotting
> no testing til 10dpo.
> positive attitude, i ll be pregnant until proven otherwise.

ooh I forgot the grapefruit juice, I have that too :thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

Oh K ladies I am on Cd23. I have PCOS so it is hard to use the OPK test but I found one that I love. They work great for me anyways and I got them from dollar general store for six bucks each box and they have five test in them so I bought two boxes. Got my second ever postive test first one was last cycle. 

Things I did this cycle:
Took Soy ISO 120mg Cd 2-7
Took EPO 1300mg three times day
Took Femaprine-made by natures way- in in the morning.
I also used soft cups.
I am going to try to hold out with testing until the 15th but we will see :haha: I don't have much will power I am a POAS additic.


Now on to the questions girls. I am having some craping that is going down my leg and it doesn't really hurt it is just annoying is this normal. I don't really O on my own so I am not sure. I O'ed last cycle but had no pain at all with that one or the one before that one. That is all I have O'ed this year.


----------



## redrose27

Oh sorry what does grape furit juice do.


----------



## topazicatzbet

it increases ewcm


----------



## bumski

redrose iv heard a few people mention aches in the top of their legs around ov time, not sure if its related or not, not that good with ov signs either :dohh:

cd6 for me and think af has gone... woohoo!!

topaz, temps are looking good :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

unfortunatly its a bfn this morning. i feel like im lagging behind you all now.


----------



## bumski

i wouldnt worry i never know when or even if im going to ov and if i do chances are it will be quite late in cycle, pretty sure everyone will take over :dohh: sorry about bfn :hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Topaz- sorry for bfn this moring. I am much like bumski I O late in cycle if at all. It has been by the grace of GOD I have done anything these last three cycles.

bumski- No pain today so maybe it was O related. How werid. But if it turns out to be good then I will not complain about it. Glad AF is gone.


----------



## babybears25

thanks Topaz for setting up our new *lucky* thread :flower:

i dont know whats going on with me? very frustrating because AF was due yesterday, we bd'd lastnight and i spotted a little bit afterwards and just assumed it was the evil witch but i have had nothing since? tested BFN on friday (3rd) though at 12dpo on a superdrug early test?! guess my body is just playing games...so unfair!!

ladies i need advice...what do you think i should do? to be honest i dont feel pg?!? i am 15 dpo now so surely i would feel something now? my only symptoms are tender nipples/bbs, and maybe a little backache and a bit bloated?

shall i just wait to see if AF shows or do another test? :shrug:


----------



## redrose27

Hey babybear- I would do another test if I was you. But then again I have a POAS addictation :haha:. It sounds promising.


----------



## menageriemom

babybears if you haven't tested since Friday I would test again!! FX'ed for you! :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would def test again.

im out and joining you ladies on our lucky cycle.


----------



## babybears25

ok thanks for the advice ladies...i dont have any tests in the house so will go buy some today...eeek! scared now!

its really strange because i really thought i was pg the last 2 months because i thought i had lots of symptoms but AF showed right on time, then this month she is late and i feel nothing really?!

glad you are all on your way into your lucky cycles :happydance:


----------



## bumski

topaz - sorry about af, onto a new cycle now :thumbup:

babybear - i would def test, its sounding very promising if your late for af, quick run out and buy some, keep us updated :winkwink:


----------



## redrose27

BabyBear- I am going to be watching all day. Well after school anyways. And not everyone has symptoms when they are pregnant.


----------



## babybears25

Just tested in my lunch hour...BFN :nope: and i feel crampy so i think shes on her way soon!

Fed up waiting for AF now...i'm so impatient! 

When i fell pregnant with my DD we were NTNP so i didnt symptom spot at all and only realised i might be pg when AF was late. which is annoying as i cant remember any early symptoms apart from my bbs were very veiny on the day i tested which was 2 days after i was due and it was a very, very faint line. 

will just have to wait.....


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun.


----------



## bumski

babybears25 said:


> Just tested in my lunch hour...BFN :nope: and i feel crampy so i think shes on her way soon!
> 
> Fed up waiting for AF now...i'm so impatient!
> 
> When i fell pregnant with my DD we were NTNP so i didnt symptom spot at all and only realised i might be pg when AF was late. which is annoying as i cant remember any early symptoms apart from my bbs were very veiny on the day i tested which was 2 days after i was due and it was a very, very faint line.
> 
> will just have to wait.....

oh you still have a chance then, when will you be late?


----------



## babybears25

i thought i was due on sunday? maybe my body has gone a bit crazy?! had the implant removed in June so perhaps my cycles havent settled down yet but i went 28 days exactly the last 2 months and i felt ov twinges and had ewcm on 20th/21st/22nd Aug? as i dont chart temps or anything i have a bit of a guessing game i suppose! 

i will keep you updated!


----------



## redrose27

Oh no babybear that sucks about the bfn. Well maybe it is to early yet. All we can do is wait (Yea right :haha:)


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all

Sorry to hear about BFN's :hugs: You are not out just yet though so FX'd for you xo

Topaz - this is our month so stay positive :thumbup:

No news my end. All been pretty boring. AF on the way out so getting ready to start POAS with the CBFM ... yipppeeee :happydance:

CD4 today. Raining lots. Cats in and sleepy zzzz... I'm about to follow them :sleep:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i am positive about this cycle, bfp's all around. 

i had a dream last night that i was looking at scan pics and trying to work out the sex, im taking it as a good sign.


----------



## babybears25

yes topaz that must be a postive sign!

well...i am spotting today and very crampy and have a sore throat and just generally feel rubbish so i guess AF is here now. i am confused as to why she arrived 3 days late though?

anyway...at least we are all in the same boat now and can all look forward to our BFP's this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## bumski

sorry about af arriving babybear :hugs: onto new cycle, will you be charting and using opks?

topaz, nice dream, its just a wounder when ya wake up and realise your dreaming, fx wont be long until its true

redrose have you got any early signs we can obsess over yet, you will have to keep us occupied by all your symptoms and hpts etc, cant wait until i can join ya

sarah i understand the bordem, i started doing opks on cd6 just for something to do

i have decided to buy less sensitive opks as i have pcos so i know if i get a pos on them it will be true as i got 2 pos last month then af right after :dohh:

also iv just bought one of them online reading things that someone on another thread recomended, mmmm i will let you know what she says when i get it, lets see if she can tell me any truth about myself


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have 2 of those bumski that predict this cycle. 

baby bear do you want me to put today as cd1 or wait as your just spotting at the mo.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> i have 2 of those bumski that predict this cycle.
> 
> baby bear do you want me to put today as cd1 or wait as your just spotting at the mo.

oh im excited now to see if it works for you :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

me too, i had one that said last cycle but she got callum wrong too. 

these two were spot on with things in my life so they are either good psychics or they do there research


----------



## menageriemom

topazicatzbet said:


> me too, i had one that said last cycle but she got callum wrong too.
> 
> these two were spot on with things in my life so they are either good psychics or they do there research

I vote for good research! LOL....

SarahJane I'm right with you... AF should be gone by the end of today. Would you keep us updated on the progress with your CBFM... I'd like to see exactly what CD you are OVing if you don't mind :blush:


----------



## babybears25

bumski - i spoke to DH and we are just going for a very laid back approach now, just bd every other day and i promised i would 'try' not to symptom spot (because it does his head in haha!) and just wait and see what happens! As this is what we did when i fell pg with DD so fx'd. i think i would get even more stressed charting! maybe i should use opks though as my cycles seem to be more irregular than i thought?

topaz - yes thanks put today as CD1..i've got a loooonnnggg wait now! at least i can get excited hearing about all of your symptoms ahead of me!


----------



## redrose27

Well ladies I haven't noticed any signs yet but I am only 6dpo today (i think). Well I did have some cramping earlier today that felt like I was about to start my period and I was like OH no it is way to earlier to start yet. But they are going now so I have no signs just yet. I will be testing in about five days which should put me at 11 dpo. If that is :bfn: then I will be out this cycle I am sure.


----------



## topazicatzbet

cramping could be a good sign


----------



## menageriemom

FX'ed for you redrose! Cramping is a good sign at that point :thumbup:

I didn't respond to you in the other thread... I'm really close to Oak Ridge, we looked for a house there as well as Knox. I've never been farther west than here but I do want to go out and visit Nashville at some point! I almost went so I could go to the Basset Waltz at Centennial Park in June (I foster Bassets) but wasn't able to make it.


----------



## babybears25

sorry redrose, i didnt realise you were 6dpo, yes i think cramping is good at that point.

i think i might get some opks, but i will need your help ladies as i have never used them before. where shall i get them from? sorry all these questions, i'm just so new to all this :shrug:


----------



## bumski

ohh fx redrose, i really hope its your month, its been a long time coming :winkwink:

babybear, ya can buy them on ebay,they are really cheap
dont use fmu but sometime between 10am and 8pm, they will have instructions but they are easy, they tell you if your about to ov so you can catch the egg, its good to know.

hows everyone doing today, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## bumski

ok so just got my reply from that woman, well it came last night so very quickly, here we go.........

Good Afternoon Carly

I have an answer to your question...I asked my trusted guide about you and this is what he said and showed me. You have to trust that it will happen, however you put a lot of energy on how and when...just ask and let it go with the trust that it will happen!! He showed me colored leaves , which means fall to me...late October...around the 23rd....this is conception...birth date is early summer...the leaves are very bright green....meaning June. Hope this helps and remember you have to relax and let go of the control...just trust it will happen...oh and I almost forgot....you have someone who has crossed wanting me to tell you that your prayers were heard and will be answered, not sure what that means however it is your message. Take care Carly and all the best.

well thats good enough for me, i can wait til october :winkwink:
we shall see ay, just worked out though, conception on that date would mean giving birth at about 35 weeks in june :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

35 weeks is ok, baby would be fine. i wouldnt take the exact date though, i d say bfp oct with a june baby so that means this cycle along with me :happydance:

im taking callum to get his photos done thats all i have planned for this weekend.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> 35 weeks is ok, baby would be fine. i wouldnt take the exact date though, i d say bfp oct with a june baby so that means this cycle along with me :happydance:
> 
> im taking callum to get his photos done thats all i have planned for this weekend.

well i will settle for that, just need my lazy ovaries to kick in now :dohh:

thats what i do for a job, baby portraits, you will have to post some when they done, my daughter is in her last year at primary now, growing up far too quickly!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe shame your not nearer.

im getting a mini session done 15-20 mins and you get the pics on a disc to print off yourself.


----------



## bumski

thats what i do, the discs, work makes me really broody though, :cry: just want to take some of them home with me, hope you have a nice time, bet he will look so sweet


----------



## babybears25

ok i have just ordered som opks off ebay...should be with me next week! yay actually makes me excited! when do i start doing them?

bumski - your job sounds fun, but like you said must be difficult with all the cutie babies making you broody! your prediction is great, october isnt long to wait at all! fx'd! but i would class Sept at autumn aswell so you might get your BFP earlier than predicted! 23rd Sept?!

my DD keeps asking me if there is a baby in my tummy, which makes me sad :nope: because she cant wait to have a brother or sister (well she said she wants a brother!)

Topaz - i love having photos done of my DD, we went to a wedding recently and the photographer got some lovely ones of her.

i work as a PA at an insurance company...so boring! have any of you ever come down to south england? 

this weekend is going to be a quiet one, making some fairy cakes with DD on saturday i think and sunday going out with the family to a big cheese/local meats/cider festival...yum! :winkwink:


----------



## bumski

hi babybear, depends on your cycle length really, if you ov around cd14 then you should start testing around cd11, i just do one every day after af because im a complete poasa :blush: bit of a waste really but they are cheap,
when the line starts to get darker then do a couple during the day as your surge can be quite short and its easy to miss
it gets exciting when you get your strong pos, i will post picks if i get one this month


----------



## babybears25

well i thought my cycle was 28 days but this month it was 31 so i will do it about CD11 like you said. thanks for your help bumski! yes i would like to see pics if you get one this month.

i worked out if your conception date is 23rd sept (not october) then your due date would be 16th June!! x x


----------



## menageriemom

Just stopping by to spread some :dust:

Anyone else have fun weekend plans? I don't! :haha:
Would love to see pics Topaz if you don't mind sharing when you get them back :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

will def post them when i get them dont know how long it takes them to send them out after they are done though.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Been AWOL for a couple of days and SHOCK HORROR even forgot about TTC and nearly forgot to press my monitor today as I was up too early and half asleep. Remembered just as I was ready to dash out... phew!

Menageriemom - My "fun" plans for the weekend include painting a garden shed, studying Finance exams and conference footie at Wrexham. How did my life get so exciting?!

Been to the cricket for a work meeting today in Nottingham. No idea what the rules of cricket are but the food was nice...

You all sound in good spirits. I am so confident that this month will be a lucky one. If not for me then for people around me. I sense baby beans in the making. As a minimum one or 2 of us should get a :bfp: this month based on averages but I am going for 3 as we are all spreading happy vibes! :happydance: 

I am testing on 30th. I am not going to worry in the 2WW or symptom spot. 

Topaz - looking forward to the pics!
Bumski - I will nip up when my bambino is born and give you some business!
Babybears - I tend to do CBFM in the morning but use OPK's at night so I can gauge when ov is most likely. They work for me and last month I got a pos OPK the night before the first CBFM peak then a neg the night of the peak.

:dust:
Sar xo


----------



## SarahJane

redrose27 said:


> Well ladies I haven't noticed any signs yet but I am only 6dpo today (i think). Well I did have some cramping earlier today that felt like I was about to start my period and I was like OH no it is way to earlier to start yet. But they are going now so I have no signs just yet. I will be testing in about five days which should put me at 11 dpo. If that is :bfn: then I will be out this cycle I am sure.

Hey hun,

cramping is really good news! Don't give up at 11DPO, remember that you could not even implant until 10 or 11DPO and then it wouldn't show until about 13 or 14DPO. 

FX'd for you xo


----------



## redrose27

Thank you ladies for the advise. They are still coming on but not as strong as yesturdays. At least they are not in my legs anymore. Well I went and bought some dollar tree test today and will start when I feel the urge to. But I will most defo test in four days. I promise I wont give up on testing.

GL ladies, I am off to finish my Scoiology paper. Its due tom at 8 am. Yiks do it every time. I am lazy when it comes to writing papers but I like doing them.


----------



## babybears25

how is everyone today?

i am feeling quite positive...got a (small) glass of wine, that might help my mood! 

redrose - any more cramping...only a few days until you test now! keep us updated plz...fx'd!!

topaz - how did the pics of your little boy go? bet they will be lovely, he looks like such a cutie.

hope everyone has a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## menageriemom

I love all you positive ladies!! :happydance: it makes me feel much better. 

As much as I have been trying to take my mind off of it since we considered waiting a little longer, it's not gotten any easier. One of DH's employees and his SO just had their LO about six weeks ago and they want me to come over with him and see her. I know the tears are going to start to fall and I am going to get all mushy in front of everybody if I hold her... so I have been hesitant to go!!

DH looked for boy names for over an hour on his own accord the other night (since we already have a girl's picked out, we have since before even TTC) ... very darling to see but I feel like I am getting too ahead here! :cry:


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies can i join please. been ttc #1 for 15months now! recently diagnosed with PCOS but this has made me even more detrmined to get that BFP b4 the yr is out!
Im CD56 today and if the doc was rite then i am now 5/6DPO:
stocked up on:
Metformin tabs
soy iso
pre-seed
grapefruit juice
BBT Therm
OPK's
Pre natal vits 
and raring to go.....
good luck girls and hope the thread brings us all a BFP xx


----------



## babybears25

menageriemom - yes i like to stay positive! but if im honest i do have good days and bad days and i have already been blessed with my DD so i know i am already very lucky O:) 

thats sounds tough going to visit a newborn baby girl...i think being hesitant is a good idea if you feel like you can't cope with it at the moment.

sian - welcome :flower: this is the *luckiest* thread...so good choice! :winkwink: 

we will all be getting our BFP's by christmas! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

getting the pics done on sun hun. 

glad to see your feeling positive babybear, we are gonna have a bumper crop of bfp's coming in the next few weeks.

menageriemom :hugs: you ll get your LO soon

hello sianyld, i ll add you to our list on the front page. good luck 

AFM. :witch: is packing her bags and will be gone by the morning, after the b****ing i gave her for coming back this month when i told her not to she will be one brave lady if she comes back again.


----------



## babybears25

so thats 8 of us in this thread now...2 BFP's for Sept, Oct, Nov & Dec!! yay :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## redrose27

Well ladies I am a little confused by my temp. I had a really high spike today I guess it is a guessing game but if it stays up for three days or goes higher then todays i will be testing early :haha: I cant help myself I am really suprised I haven't used any of the ones I have hidden away. 

Topaz-LMAO at the talking you gave the witch.

Sian- Welcome to the board I also have PCOS. Been trying for five years. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## babybears25

redrose - temp sounds promising! keep us updated if you do test early! you have done well not to test yet!!


----------



## redrose27

Yea I know usally I am testing already maybe cause school is back in and I don't have time.


----------



## babybears25

FX'd redrose you can be our first BFP from this lucky thread!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## bumski

wow redrose what a spike!! bet you were boiling waking up with that temp, your chart is def looking good though, i hope your going to be starting our lucky thread for us :winkwink:

welcome sianyld, i also have pcos so your not alone, its a pain in the ass but i will not let it defeat me!! :growlmad:, fx you have ov, i love being in tww :flower:

menageriemom, i dont blame you for not wanting to go, i hate it when we have to go and visit new babies, partly because everyone knew when we started ttc so the questions always come out

good luck on sun topaz, cant wait to see the pics :baby:

iv started a xmas bfp thread in ttc so come over all of you, babybear is in :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: has packed her bags and left for 9 months, bye bye :witch: have a nice holiday


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> :witch: has packed her bags and left for 9 months, bye bye :witch: have a nice holiday

i like your way of thinking :thumbup: bye bye af!!!!


----------



## babydust1

Hi all :) im new here im hoping to get my BFP this month after having Ovarian Drilling on the 18th August :) Good Luck Ladies & Lots of BabyDust xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey hun, where are you in your cycle and i ll add you to our list


----------



## babydust1

just realised i pmd u instead of writing here lol.. af is due today but still hoping on bfp :) bumski told me to come along here :)


----------



## menageriemom

Welcome sianyld and babydust :hi:

Weather is terrible here today!! Downpours all day long. Hopefully you aren't getting this over in Middle TN redrose!!


----------



## redrose27

No rain today we had it yesturday. We needed it some but not all day :haha:.
Well ladies test got the better of me today. I tested with like third morning unrine and got a :bfn: of course, but it is still early so I am hopeful with temp still way high. However it did dip some today but not much.


----------



## babybears25

welcome babydust and fx'd for your BFP this month! 

redrose - your not out yet!! :dust:


----------



## babydust1

Thank You :) :hugs: i hope u manage to get your BFP this month too :) Good luck Ladies x


----------



## bumski

hey all, boo for the test redrose, theres time yet though hun, still keeping everything crossed for you xx

welcome babydust :flower:, have you tested y got af? 

well we had few drinks last night and dh fell asleep on the sofa, BIG MISTAKE!!.. especially if dd is still up, she found it very amusing to draw all over his face, i will post some pics in a bit :haha:
we never grow up :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

pics went great. callum was a right little poser.
takes 1-2 weeks to get the pics cant wait.


----------



## redrose27

Oh I can't wait to see pics. Love pics. How do we not test to early I can't stand to see another :bfn:. I need to medatate more so I can have more control over it. :haha:


----------



## bumski

oh i cant wait to see the pics of him, i bet he looked really sweet :baby:

here is my dosile hubby and dd getting upto mischief, totally off ttc but hey nowt happening on that side so need to entertain myself somehow, lol :shrug:

lol, he would kill me if he knew id put pics on here! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







toast asleep 017.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









toast asleep 018.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust1

haha :) love the pictures, looks like you had fun :D

AF hasnt come yet but all night i had pain like it was coming and today but still not here yet, i do have terrible sore boobs :( i aint tested either as i hate to see BFN, ill just wait a little longer and see if the witch comes, if she dont come tonight ill test tomorrow :) :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

LOVE IT bumski!!! What a great photo! What was his reaction like? 

No way you are out yet redrose! What kind of tests are you using? 

A question for you ladies - do any of you know what's the earliest CD somebody can OV? I had what I thought was EWCM and cramping at CD7 (AF ended CD5) and that just seems way too early. I ordered some OPKs but I don't think I am going to use them for a few months, we'll see.


----------



## topazicatzbet

pmsl at the photos.


----------



## redrose27

Love the photos bumski

menag- I am using cheap dollar store test right now cause I don't want to waste the other two frers I have. and I Oed on month on like cd7 as well can happen


----------



## babybears25

bumski - those photos are so funny!

topaz - glad the photos of your little man went well.

menageriemom - i'm not sure what is the earliest cd you can ov? i suppose it depends on the length of your cycles? sorry not much help.

redrose - any news...hoping that horrible :witch: has stayed away!!

babydust & sian - any news?

how is everyone else...time feels like it has slowed down for me, AF still hanging on :huh: cant wait for her to go and not come back for 9 months! also still waiting for my opks to arrive.

:dust:


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> bumski - those photos are so funny!
> 
> topaz - glad the photos of your little man went well.
> 
> menageriemom - i'm not sure what is the earliest cd you can ov? i suppose it depends on the length of your cycles? sorry not much help.
> 
> redrose - any news...hoping that horrible :witch: has stayed away!!
> 
> babydust & sian - any news?
> 
> how is everyone else...time feels like it has slowed down for me, AF still hanging on :huh: cant wait for her to go and not come back for 9 months! also still waiting for my opks to arrive.
> 
> :dust:


well AF aint come yet, but i still havent tested lol, i think testing is a waste of time at the moment as i do feel shes on her way, and has been for the past 2 days now, ive had stomach cramp for 2 days now and she aint showed yet but ive had this pain before and have been late so i know shes going to show her face i guess i'll be trying next month with the help of Clomid, x :hugs:


----------



## bumski

thats sounding promising babydust, cant wait until you test 

well im out, yet again!!!! i had a smear a few weeks back and my results came back abnormal, as per! got an appointment through to have colposcopy this am and thought nah i will leave it but after watching jade goody on big bro the other night it made me rethink, so i went and she said i have severe changes and they had to do a biopsy which means no bding for 4 weeks!!!:nope:

would ya believe it? what is it with my reproductive system? does any of it work?
sorry for ranting im just pretty p$%&*d off, its like constant brick walls.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no hun that sucks big time, but its better to get it sorted so your healthy to then get that bfp. it would be horrible to get that bfp and then problems occure and you have to make some very hard decisions.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> oh no hun that sucks big time, but its better to get it sorted so your healthy to then get that bfp. it would be horrible to get that bfp and then problems occure and you have to make some very hard decisions.

yeah i thought about that, it does make sense in the long run, will still keep checking if i ov though and then it will give me a good idea for next month, cd 13 today and no signs yet anyway so will def be out :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

cd 13 oops im way out on the front page data.


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> thats sounding promising babydust, cant wait until you test
> 
> well im out, yet again!!!! i had a smear a few weeks back and my results came back abnormal, as per! got an appointment through to have colposcopy this am and thought nah i will leave it but after watching jade goody on big bro the other night it made me rethink, so i went and she said i have severe changes and they had to do a biopsy which means no bding for 4 weeks!!!:nope:
> 
> would ya believe it? what is it with my reproductive system? does any of it work?
> sorry for ranting im just pretty p$%&*d off, its like constant brick walls.



oh sorry to hear about you smear test bumski that sucks :( but your better off getting ya self sorted again first and then trying again, it sucks my sister has borderline changes :( i hope u can try again soon , 

im sure im out this month too, i still have NO af but sure shes on her way :cry: oh well i cant expect things to happen straight away lol, just hate waiting i'd rather her come if shes going to then make me wait the Witch lol.. oh we gotta love our Crazy PCOS body...

ill just have to try harder next month with the help of clomid.. :)


----------



## babybears25

sorry to hear that bumski but like the other ladies said its probably better to sort it out now and then get a healthy bfp.

babydust still got my fx'd for you!! that witch was late for me and made me wait 3 extra days last cycle!!!


----------



## bumski

hey babydust, af pains are common in early pregnancy, if you are late now i would test, so many people get af pains and think its on its way but then they get their bfp. its sounding vey promising :winkwink:

thanks babybears :hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Oh no bumski I will be praying very hard now for you. I was praying before but now I am going to pray even harder. I hope everything goes okay and nothing turns up. But on the postivie side just in case it does. i had an aunt that had cervix cancer and after they got her all fixed up she fell pregnant that next month with twins. They said it sometimes happens like that cause of the meds she was on. So here is to hoping right.

Well as for me I think I am out this cycle again :cry: temp went way down and I am cramping so I think she is on her way. but I will be doing clomid next cycle so here is to a better change :thumpsup: next cycle.


----------



## babybears25

babydust, siany, redrose...any updates? still keeping my fx'd for you all!

my opks arrived yesterday...i really want to start using them but i know its a waste of time because i am only cd7 today so i will wait a few more days.

hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## SarahJane

Hey all, how is everyone doing?

I am on CD 11 and have now had my first 2 highs on the CBFM. I also bought a thermometer today so I'm going to do temps from tomorrow morning(bit late for this cycle but may as well get used to it). I have bought some OPK's too! Before long I will have shares in Boots the chemist! All I keep thinking is that if it works it will be worth every penny.

Somebody who worked with me came into work with her little one yesterday so I got a nice snuggle. He was so cute and only 5 weeks old so still really tiny. He also fell asleep on me which was a miracle as kids normally scream when I pick them up!

Haven't been on much this last week as mega busy at work and at home with various things but have managed to nip in and check how you all are. 

C'mon someone, give us a BFP so we can celebrate the first of the thread xx:dust: to all


----------



## babybears25

yes sarahjane everything we buy will be worth every penny for that BFP!!

so much for my laid back approach this month! ha! since saying that i have bought opks, EPO and grapefruit juice! well anything that helps is worth a shot!

completely agree with you sarahjane...come on ladies we need a BFP to celebrate on this thread!

:dust: to everyone! i am feeling very positive about this cycle for everybody :happydance: 

even though i havent even ov'd yet just feeling relaxed and happy about everything so far this cycle and i saw 2 magpies this morning which made me smile :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

grrr im getting another cold, i seam to get one every month just before ovulation. poor callum has been full of it these past few days and i ve had a poorly baby on my hands.

first day back at work today went ok but i slept in :dohh: my alarm didnt go off so i was in such a hurry to leave the house didnt get to check if my cbfm wanted a stick.


----------



## babybears25

oh no topaz sorry to hear you are getting a cold and callum is poorly...hope you both feel better soon :flower:

glad your first day back at work went ok! must have been annoying you forgot about your cbfm!!


----------



## menageriemom

I've got a cold now, too :( Thanks for keeping up the first post Topaz .... hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## redrose27

Well ladies I am out I started spotting today I hope it stays that way for a few days cause hubby will be out of town for three weeks starting on the 20th only coming home for the weekend so I will be Oing around the time he will be gone so it will be a waste to take clomid if that happens.


----------



## babybears25

really sorry AF arrived redrose :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

really sorry redrose


----------



## babydust1

well i am 5 days late and AF just showed her ugly face :cry: so im out, good luck to all the ladies testing soon :hugs: I,ll try next month with my first round of clomid :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs:


----------



## bumski

oh no really sorry redrose and babydust, your both on clomid this cycle then, this could be the one for both of you, fx :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> oh no really sorry redrose and babydust, your both on clomid this cycle then, this could be the one for both of you, fx :winkwink:



Thank You :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

:hugs: sorry babydust...fx'd clomid will help you get your bfp next cycle!


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> :hugs: sorry babydust...fx'd clomid will help you get your bfp next cycle!


thankyou babybears :) i hope so too x :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

i really shouldnt look on the BFP announcements...but i just cant believe how lucky some people are! one lady has just got her BFP in her 1st cycle of trying after having unprotected sex just one time!! amazing! 

tonight i have a really strong urge to POAS...i wanna start using my opks! only cd8 today though haha im getting addicted to POAS i think!!

:dust: for everybody!


----------



## redrose27

Well girls I am out this cycle and the next two as well. DH is leaving on Monday and wont be back for six weeks maybe longer :cry: this was going to be the frist cycle of clomid with trigger shot I am really depressed right now. I guess I will focus on lossing weight and see what happens when he comes home. I called doctor and she said it would be fine to pick up where we were as long as I didn't gain any more weight F***ing PCOS. She also said it would work better if I lost some more weight. So I will focus on that while he is gone.


----------



## menageriemom

So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

redrose27 said:


> Well girls I am out this cycle and the next two as well. DH is leaving on Monday and wont be back for six weeks maybe longer :cry: this was going to be the frist cycle of clomid with trigger shot I am really depressed right now. I guess I will focus on lossing weight and see what happens when he comes home. I called doctor and she said it would be fine to pick up where we were as long as I didn't gain any more weight F***ing PCOS. She also said it would work better if I lost some more weight. So I will focus on that while he is gone.

sorry your out redrose :hugs: goodluck losing weight hun


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> i really shouldnt look on the BFP announcements...but i just cant believe how lucky some people are! one lady has just got her BFP in her 1st cycle of trying after having unprotected sex just one time!! amazing!
> 
> tonight i have a really strong urge to POAS...i wanna start using my opks! only cd8 today though haha im getting addicted to POAS i think!!
> 
> :dust: for everybody!

i have same problem babybears i shouldnt look on there but sometimes cant help myself thinking soon it will be my turn, my best friend currently found out shes pregnant and she tells me shes only been trying for a month arghhhhh thats not trying :( ive tried 4 years & pretty fed up of trying now because i feel like im gtting no where, i guess ill try again next month with clomid, :) good luck on POAS when its your time hun :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

i know same here...i just look on there and think hopefully i will be posting on there soon!

that must be tough that your best friend is pg after a month of trying!! when i find out that people are pg i cant help but feel jealous, which is awful of me because i am happy for them but at the same time wish it was me! 

all people keep telling me to do it relax, enjoy practicing and it will happen when its meant to...but easier said than done!!! as i'm sure you will agree!

sorry hun 4 years must be so upsetting...really hope clomid will help you fx'd!


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> i know same here...i just look on there and think hopefully i will be posting on there soon!
> 
> that must be tough that your best friend is pg after a month of trying!! when i find out that people are pg i cant help but feel jealous, which is awful of me because i am happy for them but at the same time wish it was me!
> 
> all people keep telling me to do it relax, enjoy practicing and it will happen when its meant to...but easier said than done!!! as i'm sure you will agree!
> 
> sorry hun 4 years must be so upsetting...really hope clomid will help you fx'd!


it is really tough, i cant help but be jelouse but at the same time i want to be happy for her but wish it was me after all ive done to try make it happen , but ofc shes my best friend and i have to try be happy and not show that it bothers me which is very hard, 

yes im sick of that saying relax it will happen try not to think about it bla bla i dont want to hear such things... and as u say it is easier said then done hun

yes 4 years is hard and upsetting through out all the negatives now i find it hard to test when it comes to me been late because ivehad too much negatives in the past, i really hope clomid will work too hun x :hugs:

thanks for fingers crossed hun x


----------



## menageriemom

Against my better judgement I started using the OPKs... I just can't handle having something to pee on and not doing it right now ! LOL...

Of course they won't show me anything if I OV'ed on CD7 and they've all been negatives so far.

SarahJane have you hit peak on CBFM yet?


----------



## SarahJane

No peak yet. Still negative on OPK tonight. Given my luck so far, I will prob get peak tomorrow and I am away overnight on a night out with girls. I won't see DH until Saturday lunchtime ... TTC is such a pain!

Last month I got my first peak on Saturday (and pos opk on Friday night) so FX'd it will be the same this month!

Temping really doesn't suit me. Managed to attempt 2 mornings but I am awful in the morning and can't function until after a shower/bath. Both nights had disturbed sleep. On Tuesday due to the cats playing up and last night due to a powercut! I can't see me having a very reliable chart when I start properly next month - hopefully I won't need it ;-)

To the 2 baby's - keep smiling and remember your turn will come (that's how I cope)

menageriemom, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist the opk's! Bless ya but you are as much of a poas addict as the rest of us!

Topaz - how's things for you?


----------



## babydust1

thank you sarahjane :) babydust to you xx


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> menageriemom, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist the opk's! Bless ya but you are as much of a poas addict as the rest of us!

Oh, I knew I was kidding myself when I said I'd wait :haha: I don't think I'm suited for temping either. Now that my foster dogs are gone I am not up to cater to four dogs at the crack of dawn every morning, and my boys are much better about waiting until the sun comes up to need to go outside, which makes for a lazy dog mommy!

Hank says hello!
 



Attached Files:







hank.jpg
File size: 228.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, was at work today for my first 12,5 hr shift had to drop callum off at my mums in the morning and pick him up after, so i ve had a 15.5hr day today. im shattered. 

cant wait to get my bfp and then i ll have something to focus on to get me through them. 

something strange happened while at work today and im taking it as a sign my bfp is coming.

when i was ttc callum one day at work i got 2 phone calls from women wanting the antenatal unit, in my journal we joked it was a sign and guess what, bfp that cycle.

well today i had a phone call from some one wanting the antenatal unit SIGN OR WHAT :happydance::happydance:

oh and callums pics are in the post, im seen 5 on face book that she sent me and they look fab


----------



## menageriemom

WoooHoooo ladies look what I just got!!! DH and I were just about to go out and get a bite to eat and I decided to test before we left.

The test above is the one from about 12pm today, the one below is now (7:30pm) we are going to go eat and come home for some BD'ing!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1422.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## topazicatzbet

as promised here are some of the pics from the photo shoot.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/22.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/20.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/15.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/14.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/5.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/3.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/24.jpg


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> WoooHoooo ladies look what I just got!!! DH and I were just about to go out and get a bite to eat and I decided to test before we left.
> 
> The test above is the one from about 12pm today, the one below is now (7:30pm) we are going to go eat and come home for some BD'ing!!!


wow well done :) i hope this month u get your bfp hun good luck & lots of babydust your way :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

topazicatzbet said:


> as promised here are some of the pics from the photo shoot.
> 
> wow topaz hes gorgeous :) lovely photos you have there :) x
> 
> && sounds good about the antenatel phone call :) good luck on getting your BFP x


----------



## babybears25

awww topaz...you must be a very proud mummy he is such a cutie! you must be so pleased with your photos!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i am, they are great. well worth the money.


----------



## menageriemom

GREAT photos Topaz! They are very nicely done :)


----------



## bumski

aww how cute? :kiss: he looks a right little poser! bet he enjoyed it.

menageriemom, :happydance: yay to the pos opk, looks like you will be busy for a few days now, iv still not got a pos opk, i know i cant dtd but im still checking for ov so i have an idea whats going on,

well it looks like we are all one month closer to our bfps girls :winkwink: we will all get there, i know sometimes it feels like its never gonna happen, but im sure it will for all of us,

babybear have you started using your opks yet? its really addictive :blush:

sorry to hear dh is going away redrose, are you holding off on the clomid this month?

gl to everyone :kiss:


----------



## babybears25

hi bumski...i think i would do the same, still check to see when you ov even though you cant dtd. 

yes i have starting using my opks and yes i agree very addictive. i did one yesterday and one just now which were negative (very faint test lines) so hoping for a positive in the next few days :happydance:

sian - any news you must be 13dpo by now?


----------



## babydust1

yes bumski i would still check aswell at least you will know where you are in your cycle :) 

u aint got long now before you can test and get some positives babybear :)

i cant wait till i can test again lol AF is really driving me insane this month its so painful, its my first since ive had the Ovarian Drilling & boy dont i know it :((

good luck to all the ladies testing


----------



## menageriemom

Thanks bumski :) 

My test line is now darker than the control line... DH should be home in about a 1/2 hour so it's time to :sex:

redrose I'm also curious how it's going for you... I am really interested in the supplements you are using!!

Any news SarahJane?


----------



## redrose27

Wow Topaz you have one cute baby. Love his blue eys.

Yes Bumski I was going to use them and fly down to him on the week ends:haha: but not sure yet. I have them with me got them filled last month just in case doc decided to change her mind I was not going to take any chances this time.:haha:

Well Menagerie I am taking a lot of supplements now that I am not going to be doing the clomid and the trigger shot this month. I was taking them all before but doctor told me to stop just a month before we started the clomid so I was off everything last cycle. 
Maybe I should PM you tell you everything I am on it is a long story and a long list but all are vitamins.


----------



## bumski

sorry to hear af is so bad babydust, hopefully she will leave soon xx
dont forget to post i pic babybear when you get that nice strong line :winkwink:

i would def do that redrose, go catch him whenever you get the chance hun

how is everyone doing? oh its the weekend again!!! YAY! :happydance:
i think me and DH are off to the cinema tonight, some scary film has just come out so off to watch that
whats everyone else up to?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not much this weekend, going to microchip someones dog this afternoon and then tom going to my donors and then sunday dinner at my parents


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> not much this weekend, going to microchip someones dog this afternoon and then tom going to my donors and then sunday dinner at my parents

mmmm, making me hungry, i think sunday dinner is a must!!


----------



## redrose27

WEll I will be painting a house all weekend and then off to my real job on sunday afternoon (I hate this job if it wasn't for me going back to school I would not do it) :cry:. If I could paint all day for money I would but I tried that but cant conform to what the deals want so that is bad news.


----------



## babydust1

yes bumski i hope she leaves soon too :) `

well im off bowling tonight :D 

hope you have a good night at the cinema, what film is it your going to watch bumski? 

mmmmm sunday dinner xx


----------



## babybears25

yes bumski will post some pics when i get a strong positive opk...if i can figure out how to do it!! enjoy the cinema!

babydust hope af is over for you soon and have fun bowling!

hope everyone has a lovely weekend...i am going out for cocktails tonight with some friends, having a couple of drinks while i still can! might be the last chance i get for 9 months fx'd!! 

:dust:


----------



## menageriemom

redrose if you wouldn't mind typing some of it out when you are free I'd love to know! I've just started taking basic multi vitamins for the first time in my adult life and I can notice a difference! 

DH has to work all weekend :( damn (American) football games.... his deli is just next to the stadium. I'll be working all weekend too and hopefully enjoying this much nicer weather!

I am a wimp, so no scary movies in a theater for me!! :wacko:


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> yes bumski will post some pics when i get a strong positive opk...if i can figure out how to do it!! enjoy the cinema!
> 
> babydust hope af is over for you soon and have fun bowling!
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely weekend...i am going out for cocktails tonight with some friends, having a couple of drinks while i still can! might be the last chance i get for 9 months fx'd!!
> 
> :dust:

thanks hun :) 

enjoy your night hun :) mmm cocktails, yes fx'd for you this month :)


----------



## SarahJane

My update.

Got my peak today as predicted so I am getting more and more convinced I may be "normal"!! Yay.:happydance:

If this month doesn't work I will do my temps properly next month but looks like I have a pretty standard 28 day cycle, ov on cd 14/15ish and 13/14 ish day luteal phase. So why the heck am I not pregnant after 5 cycles when we BD at the right time every month? 

Having a grumpy and negative day today. (maybe the hormones?) Just seems so unfair that there are so many people out there who don't even want a baby but get pregnant really easily. (I also wonder why we wasted so much money on protection before TTC) :dohh: *RANT OVER*

Topaz, Callum is totally gorgeous, you must be a very proud mummy 
OPK looked great Menagerie, fingers crossed your relaxed approach this month will have done the trick 
Bumski - what film? My brother in law has just composed a music soundtrack for a horror movie which has just been released.
babybears - cocktails sound fab, much classier than the pints of cider I was drinking last night *big headaches*
babydust - hope bowling was fun and you won (I am awful at bowling!)
Big hugs to all and hope you are all well

Sar xo


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> My update.
> 
> Got my peak today as predicted so I am getting more and more convinced I may be "normal"!! Yay.:happydance:
> 
> If this month doesn't work I will do my temps properly next month but looks like I have a pretty standard 28 day cycle, ov on cd 14/15ish and 13/14 ish day luteal phase. So why the heck am I not pregnant after 5 cycles when we BD at the right time every month?
> 
> Having a grumpy and negative day today. (maybe the hormones?) Just seems so unfair that there are so many people out there who don't even want a baby but get pregnant really easily. (I also wonder why we wasted so much money on protection before TTC) :dohh: *RANT OVER*
> 
> Topaz, Callum is totally gorgeous, you must be a very proud mummy
> OPK looked great Menagerie, fingers crossed your relaxed approach this month will have done the trick
> Bumski - what film? My brother in law has just composed a music soundtrack for a horror movie which has just been released.
> babybears - cocktails sound fab, much classier than the pints of cider I was drinking last night *big headaches*
> babydust - hope bowling was fun and you won (I am awful at bowling!)
> Big hugs to all and hope you are all well
> 
> Sar xo

awww big hugs sarah :hugs:

ive been feeling like that too lately, about people been able to have them when they dont even want them arghhhh :dohh:

hehe no i never won at bowling boyfriend did, lol :)

i hope you get your bfp soon hun f'xd for this month chick :winkwink:

keep thinking positive i know sometimes its hard


----------



## menageriemom

Oh, I know what you mean about the money on protection Sarah.... I feel silly about it too. I was always so paranoid about becoming pregnant as well!

There are TV shows here in the US called 16 & Pregnant and Teen Mom about teens that end up pregnant... some of them only had sex once! I know that's all it takes for some but still hard to believe. And some (well, most) of them are TERRIBLE parents! The last Teen Mom episode showed a mother totally ignoring her upset and crying toddler after she told her boyfriend to "get out" and then told her daughter "look, daddy's leaving us again!" That stuff makes me so mad!! :grr:


----------



## mich1122

hey all, i thought as a couple of you have messaged me asking how things r i had better update! so far so good for me, am currently 6w 4days, and suffering SO badly with sickness feeling all day long :( so much worse than when i had hannah, 

I am waiting for my midwife to contact me so i can get booked in,

good luck to all you ladies i hope you get your bfp very soon xxxx


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you for the update Mich :) Sorry about the MS .... I hope that goes away for you soon. FX'ed for a healthy, lovely little bean :)


----------



## babybears25

cocktails were yummy...but i do love a good pint of cider!! had a few too many and suffering a bit today :sick::sad1: 

still DTD earlier though! my opks are still negative, i am CD12 today so should get a positive soon fx'd!

sarahjane glad your cycle is 'normal' now but like you said it must be so frustrating if you are BDing at the right time and still not getting pg..this month though fx'd!!

menageriemom they show those programmes in the UK, some of the mums are awful arent they...like its just a big game to them, those poor kids deserve better.

hi mich...thanx for your update, really hope your MS doesnt last much longer :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, i got a smiley on a digi opk this aft :happydance:

i know how you feel sarah, i time it well each month too and no bfp yet. i know this is only cycle 4 which is nothng but im so over the ttc. only took 3 cycles with callum.

roll on the bfps this time girls.


----------



## menageriemom

Excellent on the OPK Topaz :happydance:

I think I have a yeast infection. Sorry, TMI :blush: DH was being a little bit a of a jerk when he came home so I made him go out to buy the medication at the pharmacy. :haha: I hope it doesn't interfere with any PG stuff.


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom oh sorry about the yeast infection hope it clears up soon for you,:hugs: && they show those shows here too its so frustrating watching little immature girls have everything you want & yet the treat them so bad its just a meal ticket to most of them so they manage to get some money & get a house arghhh dont even get me started on that :grr:

topazicatzbet :happydance: yayyyy about the OPK goodluck, cant wait to hear the BFP results ::thumbup:

babybears25 wont be long now and you'll soon be getting Positives & i hope it wont be much longer and you'll be telling us girls you have your BFP :happydance:


mich1122 aww sorry about the MS hope it dont last much longer :hugs:



well my AF has gone no more pain now and i hope not for another 9 months now lol oh well i can hope, i cant wait to POAS again soon i hope i get a positive result from ovulation this month cuz every other month ive done it ive never got a positive :cry: but maybe now ive had ovarian drilling :happydance: 


good luck girls on getting some BFP this month :thumbup: 

BabyDust For You All :dust:


----------



## bumski

hi everyone, i went to see devil, it was really jumpy! 

yay to the pos opk topaz, im still getting negs so not looking good, have been talking ivf with dh all weekend, i should get a couple more months with clomid then thats our only option so i figured if we start looking into it now we will know if its right for us.

nice to hear from you mich, im so glad everything is going well hun :happydance: i bet in a way its nice to have the ms as its a good sign everything is going well. :hugs:

glad you all had good weekends, i too had a few ciders, that is my weakness :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

neg opk today so hopefully i should ov today/tom.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> neg opk today so hopefully i should ov today/tom.


gl topaz :winkwink:

well i found out i cant have ivf as i have abnormal smears :dohh:
cant believe its not even an option, oh well looks like im going to be counting on the clomid, when we get round to having it. DH is still very optimistic that we wont need it, hope hes right :shrug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

your gonna get that bfp next month hun when your up and runnning again. 

afm, no ovulation yet, hopefully today.


----------



## bumski

hope your right topaz :flower:

just had my jenny renny reading through, see i could pay for ivf if i stopped spending money on tests n other daft stuff :blush:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins the end of September/beginning of October. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 17th.

so thats 2 of them say oct, i so hope so, i have to do something to keep me positive :winkwink:


----------



## babybears25

bumski - fx'd your readings are right!

topaz - hoping you ov soon!

I am still had a neg opk yesterday, i'm cd14 today so perhaps my cycle will be longer this month? will do another opk later as i havent done one yet today. havent noticed any ewcm yet either so guess i will just have to wait and see!


----------



## menageriemom

Topaz are you checking when you OV by temp or CP/CM or both? How do those work?


----------



## topazicatzbet

menageriemom said:


> Topaz are you checking when you OV by temp or CP/CM or both? How do those work?

all of the above. lol. i check cm (took some decongestants for my cold and scared that off :dohh:0) check cervical position. 

using opk this cycle, and i temp to confirm ovulation.

i also usually get ovulation pains


----------



## shawnMarie

Hey all just read every page Can I join. I am new here. I am on cd6 right now just took my last pills of soy for this cycle.


----------



## shawnMarie

Hey were do you get a jenny renny reading and what is it excatly and how much does it cost.


----------



## babybears25

hello shawnmarie...welcome to our lovely positive thread :flower:

sorry but i dont know much about the readings as i have never got one but the other ladies should be able to answer your questions!

update on me....i still havent had any positive opks, i am cd16 today. sorry if tmi but yesterday i had alot of cm but not ew consistancy? just very wet?! and i checked my cp and it was very high yesterday almost couldnt find it!! what does this mean as i am new to all this?!!

thanks ladies, hope you are having a good week :kiss:


----------



## bumski

hi shawnmarie, welcome, :flower:
i got my jenny renny reading of the internet, i just googled her name, it cost about £5 and took a couple of days to come back, its just a bit of fun really, but im hoping it comes true :winkwink:

babybears - it sounds like your getting watery cm which is still fertile so hopefully ov is not far away, also it is a good sign that your cervix is high. what time of day are you testing with opks?
mine are still neg too :dohh: just dont understand why i ov only once since the drilling, i mean, i do have two ovaries, :shrug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im sitting this cycle out with ya bumski. no ovulation for me despite a positive opk on sunday. :cry::cry:

i ve never not ovulated :cry: but i know its normal to not ovulate every cycle, so i guess i shouldnt start panicking yet. 
hopefully it was just the stress of going back to work and the cold.

well the next cycle is my last chance at avoiding my best friends wedding, looks like she is gonna have a fat bridesmaid. 

im hoping it will be lucky next month as i ll be due to ovulate around my donors birthday, although saying that god knows when AF will come with me not ovulating.


----------



## bumski

oh no topaz!! :nope: hang in there a bit longer, hopefully its just your cold thats delayed ov, there is still time yet hun, i will be keeping my fx
did you get any other signs of ov or was it just the pos opk?


----------



## menageriemom

Hi Ladies... sorry about the OV bumski and topaz :( Since I don't temp and am too squeemish to do CP I have no idea if I ov'ed this month. Since we haven't BD'ed since my OPKs went from + to - because of the YI I am very much out this month if I ov'ed later. 

Gosh our bodies are evil, aren't they??

And welcome shawnMarie :)

Redrose we need an update!


----------



## babybears25

sorry topaz and bumski that you dont seem to ov this month, you might still do though?

menageriemom - fx'd you did ov when you thought and not later! and yes i agree our bodies are evil!

i usually do the opks in the evening usually 5pm and 8pm after holding my pee for 3 hours!! i got such a faint line last night but to be honest the control line is never very dark either?! i am not going to trust them too much and we have bd'd on cd10, 12, 14 & 15 so hoping we have covered it if i have ov and if not we will carry on every other day this week. DH will be happy!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im still out even if i do ov as my donor is away now til tom and then im working all weekend. 

for the past 3 days i ve been getting a stabbing pain where i usually get my ov pain, wonder if i have a cycst or something.


----------



## bumski

oh no topaz, thats bad, 

perhaps you missed your surge babybear :shrug: you have the best idea, just keep bding, afterall, thats what makes babies xx

menageriemom i hope you caught that egg, so much for this being a lucky thread, lol, looks like we are all struggling one way or another :dohh:

iv just been drs and asked for my results from last wk and they said their notes say "no further treatment needed" so yay :happydance: looks like its all good down there, just need to stop bleeding and ov now (in that order please!)

i will get pg, i will get pg, i will get pg..............:winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news bumski. think i might head to the docs for a check up next week as i ve noticed when i check my cervix its bumpy, im thinking its prob scar tissue from the forceps delivery but better get it checked.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Sorry I have been away so long with no update but have had a horrible week or so and I couldn't face posting on here. Looks from all of your messages that we are all having a similar kind of month. Thinking positively it can only go one way from here for all of us.

To cut a very long story short, I am really concerned about whether we will be able to conceive naturally. We are both concerned as DH seems to have every symptom in the book for low testosterone. This isn't a new thing and it is something he has said to me on many occasions(usually in a jokey type way) but I thought about it this last week we have done a fair bit of reasearch. It doesn't make happy reading for TTC!

Needless to say he has booked an appointment to see the docs but they couldn't get him in til 15th October!

On the other hand I am so happy, I am clearly really regular, I have a 28/29 day cycle every month. Temping, cbfm and opks last week has indicated I ovulated normally and on approx the same day as last month. We BD'd at the right time yet again. BUT something in my head tells me there is something wrong and he senses it too. It makes me laugh when people talk about cbfm and BD'ing every day, my DH just wouldn't be able to do it that often. To be honest I am grateful for that most of the time :winkwink: but now we are TTC, it does worry me. (As does the sperm count/quality implications!)

BUT onwards and upwards so to speak! I can't do anything about it (which I am not doing - zinc for DH etc) and if worst comes to worse we do still have each other (and 2 very delinquent cats!)

On the cat front, I nearly gained a third today as someone who works for me needs to get rid of theirs as it is being tormented by his 2 year old. Fortunately someone else managed to take it or DH really would have been annoyed with me!

Anyway, we all need to take a big pact to be uber positive and next month will be a great one 

Lots and lots of:dust: to all of you xx


----------



## menageriemom

Oh gosh SarahJane I'm sorry :hugs: FX'ed for good test results!! Please keep us updated hun :) 

A 3-cat household would be quite a busy one!! I hope everybody's furbabies are doing well!


----------



## SarahJane

One of my furbabies is poorly too... She arrived home at 6.25am the other morning with a mouse in mouth and very proud but managed to get bitten by all of the fleas it was clearly carrying. Unfortunately she has an allergy to bites and was due her 3 monthly treatment so she is now covered head to tail in rash and is really uncomfortable. Cost me a fortune at the vets but she will be fine in a couple of days. Silly girl was so proud of her mouse that she woke us both up too!

I am not going to worry any more about DH until he gets tests done. If worst comes to worse we will adopt or something. I WILL be a mummy one day!


----------



## shawnMarie

Hey Bumski I had a friend that had the Ovarin Drilling done as well and she has to take supplements to help her Ovulate every month. The Drilling worked for first month on its own but not after that. We go to the same herblist.


----------



## babybears25

sorry to hear all your worries sarahjane :flower: i really hope you can conceive naturally and fx'd it will suddenly happen when you least expect it :flower:


----------



## bumski

sarahjane please try not to worry yet hun, its early days and could just be taking a while, also have a look at maca, iv heard a few people say its increased sperm quantity and quality a lot, keep us updated hun, also (you will probably know this :dohh:) but try and support dh as much as poss, although he may be joking about it now, it could really knock his self esteem if it were true.
dont give up yet, even if the worst comes to the worst iui would probably be a really good option and you could also get this on nhs, they will take the best sperm and put them right up there ready for your egg. fx that everything is fine :hugs:

your probably right topaz, i would def get it checked out though hun, i felt a small lump on mine to be honest but thought nothing of it, now im wondering if thats what they removed, (dont think i will recognise it anymore :haha:)

glad your friend is ok now shawnmarie, what is she taking do you know? im ok about it at the mo, but i know as soon as im healed i will be wanting those eggs to appear like its bloomin easter!! :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the past two days my temp has krept up a bit so i ve had a play and ive taken out 2 days temps that were higher than the others as i had the heater on in the room. now i ve done that if my temp goes up a bit tom ff will say i ov'd on cd 16. 
my temps are still lower than normal though, but the weather is colder at the mo so maybe thats why.

oh and i have kittens and puppies due end of october. help. i had just made the decision to stop breeding the cats as well as they have a high mortality rate and i get too upset, my girl has been in with the boy for months and nothing. typical she falls on now.


----------



## bumski

aww congratulations!! lets hope its in the air at your house then :winkwink:
what puppies are they?
oh and thats sounding good about your temp hun, that makes more sense xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i might be wihfull thinking with the temp, i guess tom will tell.

the puppies are beagles and the kittens ragdolls.


----------



## babydust1

shawnMarie said:


> Hey Bumski I had a friend that had the Ovarin Drilling done as well and she has to take supplements to help her Ovulate every month. The Drilling worked for first month on its own but not after that. We go to the same herblist.

i had ovarian drilling on the 18th of august im starting clomid next month i cant wait i hope i get my bfp soon, :)

im going to be checking to see if i ovulate this month without anything since OD as ive never ovulated before :cry:

goodluck all trying, xx :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

baby cats, that has to be a sign Topaz hun! x

Bumski @ easter eggs :rofl: 

babybears - you are a darlin, thanks x

Everyone - you are all so lovely and I really really hope you all have some good news soon.

As for me. I am waiting for a miracle but miracles DO happen so I'm not giving up hope. 

Does anyone else find that TTC hits and hurts at different times every month. Sometimes I am upset when AF comes, other times I just expect AF and get on with things. This month it was OV that tipped me over the edge and last month it was when I did my first test! I don't think the pressure we put ourselves under can be doing any of us any good. Having said that, I aint giving up my TTC gadgets and gizmos or my POAS habit!! (Far harder than giving up the fags!)

Topaz, what do the pets make of Callum? I imagine they are ok as Beagles and Ragdolls have a gorgeous temperament dont they?


----------



## topazicatzbet

they all love him, well of course the dogs do, he is a food machine for them now. anything he drops is theres, and if im not watching stealing a biscuit from him is fair game. lol.

and as for the cats
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/SAM_0061.jpg

think it says it all


----------



## SarahJane

Lol - food machine!!
They are stunning! That is the cutest pic in the world.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve plenty more of them. he even strokes the dogs now and has learnt that if he stands on them sleeping he can climb up on the safa better. lol.


----------



## menageriemom

Aww what a great photo Topaz!! I showed the 13-15" Beagles for a while years ago :) 

SarahJane I know what you mean about TTC feeling different different times of the month. Right now I feel like I am in limbo at 6DPO. It could go either way for me. I keep trying to tell myself either outcome will be OK. Sometimes I get teary because I want it so badly, other times I feel indifferent, but that doesn't last long LOL


----------



## babybears25

sarahjane - yes i feel up and down at different times of the month, this month just after AF finished i felt alot more positive than i do now! :nope:

topaz - that is such a cute photo :flower:

we have to keep positive ladies, i'm sure at least one of us will be lucky this cycle :thumbup:

i had the darkest opk that ive ever had at 7pm but still not as dark as the control line. CP still high and soft but no ewcm yet...so i'm not sure whats going on?! will keep testing i guess!!


----------



## SarahJane

babybears25 said:


> we have to keep positive ladies, i'm sure at least one of us will be lucky this cycle :thumbup:

You are so right! One of us has to be lucky this month - by averages it could even be 2 of us... 

Keep smiling all :flower:


----------



## babybears25

i would like it to be all of us :happydance:

update on me - i did another opk at 9pm last night and the test line was even darker than the one i did at 6pm so i am hoping i will ov today! we DTD last night just to make sure! i have changed my ticker aswell as i think my cycle is going to be longer than i thought! :shrug:

hope everyone has a lovely weekend :kiss:


----------



## menageriemom

I had the most whacked-out dream I've had in a long time this morning. Hopefully that's a good sign! 

I hope you OV soon babybears!!


----------



## shawnMarie

Bumski- She takes soy 120mg and EPO,any royal jelly, and she uses progesteron cream as well.

menager- We are neghbors I live in Millersville, TN. How cool.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well my temp was in my boots this morning so really looking like i didnt ovulate this cycle. :cry:


----------



## shawnMarie

Hey topaz if your temp keeps going up like it has been I would say you O'ed around the two days you are missing temps maybe the 13th or 14th. You had two postive test then. I will keep my FX for you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve put todays temp in now look at that nose dive

the two temps that are missing were around 36.26-29 but i took them out as i had the heating on in the room that night.


----------



## shawnMarie

Oh kay so they were way up but could be cause of the heat. If you O'ed when I think you did. This dip could be implantation dip if not it could be O dip today. Have you taking an Ovulation test today. Do you have PCOS that would effect your test.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ran out of tests on cd16. nope dont have anything like pcos. i ve never not ovulated in all the time i charted for ttc callum and this time round. hopefully its just the stress of going back to work. 

just not sure when AF will arrive now.


----------



## shawnMarie

Well you could be right about the stress and with no PCOS or anything like that I would say you probably O'ed when you got your Postive on your test. I would say you are probably about 5dpo right now.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

How is everyone?

I have been nice and busy today, big win at the footie followed by a night out with mum. Finding it really hard to keep TTC secret from her. I guess she would be so excited and then it would just add too much pressure (like I don't have enough already)

I was thinking today what a perfect month this is to get BFP. If I did, I would have my scan in December so it would be a lovely thing to share with everyone at Christmas.

How many people have you guys told? I am keeping quiet until after the scan if it ever happens. DH wants it that way to make sure all is ok.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and keeping busy

Sar x


----------



## shawnMarie

WE have not told anyone either. That is why I went looking for support cause we wanted to wait until we had are 12 week scan if it ever happens. But it has been three years and nothing yet not even a faint line to obess over. GL


----------



## babybears25

lots of people seemed to have guessed or assumed we are ttc at the moment because DD was 3 this month and we always said we wanted more than 1 child. also i had the implant removed from my arm in June and had to wear a massive bandage and plaster for a few days so in the hot weather is wasnt very easy to hide!! had to wear a cardi to work on such a hot day so no one realised!!

if/when it eventually happens we will probably tell close family when we find out (like we did last time) and not tell anyone else until the 12 week scan....well i will tell my bnb friends of course!

Sarahjane i was thinking the same thing the other day, it would be a lovely time for our bfp now as we would have lovely scan pics to show people in december near christmas :flower: and my birthday is end of January so I would be in the middle blooming stage then which would be lovely :happydance:

fx'd we get what we wish for :dust:


----------



## menageriemom

shawnMarie that's so cool :) It's nice having people in a similar time zone LOL

Nothing really exciting going on here. I can't believe I am 8DPO already, though. Usually it feels like it goes slower! 

I've told my father we were NTNP a while ago and he was very happy for us, surprisingly. Other than that, just a couple close friends and you guys know I am. 

I am going to try not to tell anybody except the couple friends and B&B friends if I get a BFP. After 12 weeks (going to try and hold out) I will tell others. THEN, we have to figure out how to tell DH's family and DSD9 and DSS7. I have no idea and since his family and I are not involved and never talk, it could go either way. I don't know when to tell them, either. Or how to tell the stepkids without them getting freaked out... :wacko: I am already stressing about it and I'm not even pregnant LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

most of my friends and all my family know im ttc again but its pretty hard to hide the way im doing it. lol


----------



## shawnMarie

menager- I don't think you will have a problem telling the kids unless you guys don't get along that great. But I would make it fun for them maybe have them do t-shrits thats says I am a big sister to be all over again and for little man have his say I am a big brother to be. That will get them excited about the baby.


----------



## menageriemom

Yeah, that's what I was hoping we would do, get them excited about being big siblings. I wasn't expected to be or put in a position where I had to be "the stepmom" or a major parental figure, just an adult friend, so we get along fine. BUT they live 3 hours away with their maternal grandparents who dislike me and DH's family has pretty much blocked us out due to political and religious differences (DH is the family's black sheep) so I don't think anybody will be ecstatic about it, but I'm not counting on help and support from them anyway. So no loss... I just don't want there to be hard feelings for the kids at all. 

Topaz how many kids do you think you want in total? I'd love to have three as long as we are financially and emotionally capable for that many LOL

shawnMarie, so it looks like you have two beautiful girls!! Are you hoping for a little bit of blue this time or pink again?


----------



## topazicatzbet

id also like 3. another bean now and another in about 3 years.


----------



## babydust1

all my family know im TTC as i have for 4 years now with nothing :( but none of my friends do as i cant stand people asking questions arghh. i will be only telling family and you lot on here when i get my BFP untill after my 1st scan :) arghh saying 1st scan gets me wanting it too much arghhh comeon BFP where are you :) 


good luck ladies & lots of babydust


----------



## bumski

im the same, pretty much everyone knows now, because when we got bfp the other month dh told EVERYONE!! big mistake because everyone asks loads of questions now :dohh:

quick one from me, i fell out with mil last night, i was round their house and talking ttc and that not much is going on so looking into ivf, she then turned to sil who is 18 and said "looks like you will be the one to make me a grandma then" wtf?
i just got up and walked out, we are ok now, i just wish some people would think before speaking. :growlmad:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs: some people just dont think do they.
not ttc related but i was at work yest and was greeted in the coffee room but 'oh your back, you ve gained weight' 

thanks for that love make me feel good why dont ya.


well i ve made an appointment with the doc for next tue to discuss my concerns over my cervix, i ve been putting it off but its been at the back of my mind, perhaps that is stressing me out too leading to me not ovulating this month. 


just want the witch to come now so i can get on with the next cycle but have ages yet, and she might not even come which will make planning next cycle really hard. 
feeling really fed up and down at the mo, and irratable and teary, the hormones are running rife i think.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh bumski you are a strong lady for just walking away! That's something I'd lose my temper over. And Topaz! I would have lost my shit with something like that... was it a woman or man that said it? 

I was an idiot and tested this morning and :bfn: ... I'm kind of just ready for AF to get here so I don't have to wonder. DH's vacation week starts the day AF is due unfortunately :growlmad:


----------



## shawnMarie

I would love to have a boy this time around. But at this point I will take what ever. Everyone on DH side knows were are TTC except for my one sil cause she can't have kids of her own and getts really upset when ever someone says they are pregnant. I tired to get her involved with my last pregnancy but she was not intrested at all. So now we just don't tell her. However my side is another story they are not supportive what so ever they don't like DH so we will not be telling anyone on my side except for two of my sisters that I am close to.


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was a woman, but she is philapeno (sp?) i ve had another one say the same thing before i fell on for callum, i think it must be acceptable in their culture but i did snap back at her

'since when has it been acceptable to tell people that they are fat'

that shut her up.


----------



## bumski

lol at you topaz, i dont blame you hun, some people need telling :thumbup:
i did end up loosing it a bit, felt a bit bad afterwards and we sorted it out. sometimes i think she thinks of me as one of my bils gfs, they are all very young. i think i shocked them when i opened my mouth :blush:
menageriemom, its still very early for testing hun, dont give up hope yet, how many dpo are you now?


----------



## menageriemom

9DPO :blush: and I know it's early and I don't want to symptom spot but I had a nagging lower backache all day yesterday and sore and swollen girls, so I couldn't help it LOL. I know I've still got a few days but I can never wait til AF is due. 

I'm glad you two worked it out! Stress with the in laws is never fun. 

Anybody heard from Redrose?


----------



## bumski

oh still plenty of time hun, im hoping for you, symptoms are sounding very good :winkwink:

yeah where are you redrose? hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

topaz - sorry about that women being rude to you...there is no need for it. that happened to me about 2 months after i had frankie. i bumped into a guy i used to work with and he said 'you look alot wider now'...i was gobsmacked! i was so angry that i said 'well i've just had a f*cking baby!' and stormed off! havent seen him since luckily!! i was so ashamed and embarrassed i actually cried about it when i got home :(

menageriemom - still lots of time for you to get your BFP....fx'd! i cant wait until i can start testing!!

bumski - sorry about your run in with your mil, glad its all sorted out now, but i know what you mean...some people just dont think before they speak! 

redrose where are you?


----------



## babydust1

Hi all, hope all is good :) 

ive been to my follow up appt today since i had Ovarian Drilling on the 18th august, so i went to appt they told me my tubes were perfectly fine and are flowing great, && that they could only manage to drill one ovary because my bowels were overlapping the other ovary, they also told me that i havent really got that many cysts :happydance:

they have prescribed me 50mg of clomid and i have to also take 1500mg of metformin :) 

im so happy right now :loopy:

so lets hope ill get my BFP soon :) :happydance: 


good luck to all && lots of babydust :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hello all fancy a new member? 

Been TTC for 2 years now and my siggy says it all really. Had a little break, a meltdown and i am back on form with lots of PMA ready to try again.


----------



## SarahJane

Razcox said:


> Hello all fancy a new member?
> 
> Been TTC for 2 years now and my siggy says it all really. Had a little break, a meltdown and i am back on form with lots of PMA ready to try again.

Welcome hun:wave:

Meltdown is perfectly acceptable under the circumstances. FX'd for you this time hey!

Do you have cats? (sorry for random question but a bit of a thread good luck charm!)

Sar xx


----------



## babybears25

welcome to our positive thread razcox :flower:

brilliant news babydust! :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Welcome Razcox :) nice to have another obvious dog person! You have some beautiful ones. I am excited about raising my future children in a house with mine! One of mine is a Husky mix, love the cold weather breeds :)


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Welcome Razcox :) nice to have another obvious dog person! You have some beautiful ones. I am excited about raising my future children in a house with mine! One of mine is a Husky mix, love the cold weather breeds :)

How are you hun, you done any more tests yet?

Got BFN today but not suprised, not confident and temps have dropped every day for last 3!

FX'd you have more luck x


----------



## SarahJane

babybears25 said:


> welcome to our positive thread razcox :flower:
> 
> brilliant news babydust! :happydance:

How you doin hun?


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> :hugs::hugs: some people just dont think do they.
> not ttc related but i was at work yest and was greeted in the coffee room but 'oh your back, you ve gained weight'

That sounds like someone with a real personality issue! 

Hope you are ok hun - looking at my chart, I am with you on "can't wait for AF to arrive" x


----------



## SarahJane

bumski said:


> im the same, pretty much everyone knows now, because when we got bfp the other month dh told EVERYONE!! big mistake because everyone asks loads of questions now :dohh:
> 
> quick one from me, i fell out with mil last night, i was round their house and talking ttc and that not much is going on so looking into ivf, she then turned to sil who is 18 and said "looks like you will be the one to make me a grandma then" wtf?
> i just got up and walked out, we are ok now, i just wish some people would think before speaking. :growlmad:

MIL's sometimes can be really insensitive. You will get a BFP soon and prove her totally wrong!


----------



## SarahJane

shawnMarie said:


> I would love to have a boy this time around.

I want a girl but DH wants a boy - to be honest I think we's both settle for one of either description!

Hope things are ok with you x


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> Hi all, hope all is good :)
> 
> ive been to my follow up appt today since i had Ovarian Drilling on the 18th august, so i went to appt they told me my tubes were perfectly fine and are flowing great, && that they could only manage to drill one ovary because my bowels were overlapping the other ovary, they also told me that i havent really got that many cysts :happydance:

That is amazing news hun - I hope you get your BFP really soon xx


----------



## SarahJane

OK think that's replied to all now! Been away in the city that is (allegedly) paved with gold for a few days so been out of internet range. 

If I missed anyone - sorry only went back 1 page!! It's great how many people we have on here now, will be lovely to see everyone get their BFP's

Sar xx


----------



## babybears25

SarahJane said:


> babybears25 said:
> 
> 
> welcome to our positive thread razcox :flower:
> 
> brilliant news babydust! :happydance:
> 
> How you doin hun?Click to expand...

i'm ok thanks hun...just waiting and waiting! i told myself i wouldnt symptom spot this cycle so trying my best not to....yet :blush: 

me and DH are off work all next week and we are taking DD to Chessington for 2 days, so the week should fly by and AF due 8th/9th/10th i am guessing?

fx'd to you and everyone waiting to test or for their next cycle to begin :flower:


----------



## bumski

welcome razcox :flower:
hope your feeling better, really sorry for your losses, it sounds like you have had a rough time :hugs: hopefully you will get your nice sticky bfp really soon hun xx

thats great news babydust, how long have you been on the metformin? its good that there was hardly any cysts, really hope it works for you :thumbup:

babybears, bring on them symptoms hun, lets obsess!!! :happydance:

sorry to hear about temps sarahjane and menageriemon its not over yet you two, i look forward to seeing lines on your tests :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the welcomes! No i dont have a cat due to having an ex working lurcher who would think a cat was just a larger bunnie!!! I do have 3 dogs though 2 of which are Northern Inuits and our eldest girl is being bred this season so fingers crossed i will have some puppy pictures to share :)

Looking forward to getting to know everyone as i venture back into the slightly crazy world of TTC :happydance:


----------



## bumski

im a dog person too. ssshhhhh! :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

bumski said:


> im a dog person too. ssshhhhh! :winkwink:

LOL i wont tell if you dont!

Well this month i am well and truely back on the wagon after a couple of months of NTNP. I am temping, using pre seed, softcups and DH is on mecca. I carried on using my CBFM so will keep this up too. Only on CD 5 so just waiting for the :witch: to go so we can get BDing.

Oh also started a diet last week and lost 5lb already which has got my BMI down to 30 again and i will be carring this on until i reach my target weight or get that :bfp: which ever comes first.


----------



## bumski

gl with it all hun, it sounds like you well prepared :winkwink: well done with the weight loss aswell, iv put on loads of weight just lately, stocked up on the fruit yesterday so going for the healthy option myself xx


----------



## Razcox

I did really well before xmas and lost a stone 1/2 but then got my :bfp: so came off the diet. After the MMC i couldnt get the motivation to get back on the diet so i have but on a stone again since march. Determined to stick to it this time though . . .


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> welcome razcox :flower:
> hope your feeling better, really sorry for your losses, it sounds like you have had a rough time :hugs: hopefully you will get your nice sticky bfp really soon hun xx
> 
> thats great news babydust, how long have you been on the metformin? its good that there was hardly any cysts, really hope it works for you :thumbup:
> 
> babybears, bring on them symptoms hun, lets obsess!!! :happydance:
> 
> sorry to hear about temps sarahjane and menageriemon its not over yet you two, i look forward to seeing lines on your tests :happydance:


i was on metformin since may last year and came off it may this year as i never ovulated with it but because im going to be taking clomid he thinks clomid and metformin will work together , im so happy right now :happydance:

thank you all i really hope it works too 

ok heres my other good news omg i think my heads going to blow lol i cant take this kind of news all in 2 days :) 

so yesterday i get good news about my tubes & not many cysts and this morning i tested for ovulation && got a positive :happydance:

OMG im so HAPPPY, ive never ever ovulated on my own i ovulated once with metformin but only once thats the reason i came off it, and now 6 weeks after OD i have got a positive ovulation test , i was crying happy tears this morning lol 

ive only ovulated twice in 4 years & this is the second time :happydance:

so now all i need is that BFP :) if not this month next when i have Clomid & Metformin,

ok girls a question for u :) ok as im supposed to be starting metformin today, do u think i should take it even tho im ovulating ? will it make me stop ovulating now while i am, sry for questions i just dont want it to stop because ive took these i know metformin helps you but when your already ovulating ??


i wish you all the best of luck && i hope to see some BFP's soon 

lots of babydust :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

Razcox said:


> Hello all fancy a new member?
> 
> Been TTC for 2 years now and my siggy says it all really. Had a little break, a meltdown and i am back on form with lots of PMA ready to try again.


Hey Razcox :) 


sorry about your losses :( hope you get a BFP & a sticky bean soon :hugs:

welldone with the weightloss hun :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Babydust thats great news about OVing! :happydance: I have no experience of metformin (OVing has never been a problem its just the rest LOL) but i think once you start to OV then not much can stop it o dont think. Might be good to start now to give the drug chance to build up in your system for next month so you stand a chance of OVing then too. 

I'm sure someone will be long with more info then me on these things though. Good luck and get BDing what ever you decide xxx


----------



## babydust1

Razcox said:


> Babydust thats great news about OVing! :happydance: I have no experience of metformin (OVing has never been a problem its just the rest LOL) but i think once you start to OV then not much can stop it o dont think. Might be good to start now to give the drug chance to build up in your system for next month so you stand a chance of OVing then too.
> 
> I'm sure someone will be long with more info then me on these things though. Good luck and get BDing what ever you decide xxx

Thank you for the info :) 

& yeah im so happy right now lol :) 

Goodluck & lots of babydust :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Yay babdust!! That is exciting :happydance: I hope you got some BDs in!


----------



## bumski

oh babydust that is fantastic news, i know exactly how you feel. oh im so excited for you.:happydance::happydance:
now for the greedy part :winkwink: bring on the BFP!!!
im not sure about the metformin, if your due to start it today can you leave it for a day or two JUST incase. i shouldnt see why it would stop it though, but i can understand why your nervous.


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Yay babdust!! That is exciting :happydance: I hope you got some BDs in!

haha i will be dont worry :) :happydance: 


im so excited omg!!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey girls, i work the night shift and i ve 3 pages to catch up on!

working again tonight so will update the front page tom night

but loving all the great news girls.


razcox - welcome back hun. you will get that sticky bean soon and we can be bump buddies this time round :hugs::hugs:

oh and i have puppies due again i think so we can be puppy together too.


----------



## menageriemom

So either AF is on her way early or something else is going on. I have quite a bit of pink CM going on, no blood. No cramps though which is odd since usually the day of or before AF I am bent over in pain (worst cramps are the 12 hours before and about 36 hours after AF shows up). Had a couple AF-cramp type twinges yesterday but very minor, just took some Naproxen and I was fine the rest of the day. 

I guess I will know soon whether or not AF is going show show up. Feeling very anxious.


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> So either AF is on her way early or something else is going on. I have quite a bit of pink CM going on, no blood. No cramps though which is odd since usually the day of or before AF I am bent over in pain (worst cramps are the 12 hours before and about 36 hours after AF shows up). Had a couple AF-cramp type twinges yesterday but very minor, just took some Naproxen and I was fine the rest of the day.
> 
> I guess I will know soon whether or not AF is going show show up. Feeling very anxious.

Sounds like a great sign hun! FX'd it is not AF and something much more exciting... Have you tested again? 

Babydust, you must be made up with the ov, I remember when I got my first opk +, it felt so good. I will never take that for granted when so many people on here have such a tough time. It makes me really sad when so many people have problems who don't deserve it. I guess someone/something up there has plans for us all and when the time is right it will happen, that's how I get through it these days.

I love dogs too but DH owned a snappy little Jack Russell as a kid and is now suitably terrified of all dogs. I had Dalmations as a child (adorable but very crazy creatures) and would love a puppy but with the hours I work, I just couldn't give it the life it deserves so stick to cats. (DH hated cats too until I convinced him to let me have ours and now he adores them) Topaz, hope mum and pups doing well so far x

As for the TTC, I am not confident at all, BFN today and not one sign that anything could change but I refuse to count myself out until the fat lady sings so to speak!!

:dust: to all 
Sar x


----------



## menageriemom

Thanks SarahJane... I tested today with an OPK (I am out of cheapie HPTs and DH has the pricey ones hidden!) but - and if this is implantation bleeding, I won't get a + until Friday or Saturday. If it is AF I just hope she gets here and gets over and done with so DH and I can enjoy our week of vacation. 

I'm still keeping my FX'ed crossed for you SarahJane! You are not out in the least :)


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> oh babydust that is fantastic news, i know exactly how you feel. oh im so excited for you.:happydance::happydance:
> now for the greedy part :winkwink: bring on the BFP!!!
> im not sure about the metformin, if your due to start it today can you leave it for a day or two JUST incase. i shouldnt see why it would stop it though, but i can understand why your nervous.



yeah bumski i just dont want anything to spoil it while its working on its own at the moment ill take it when im not and then hopefully ill fit it in for next month if i need it hehe :winkwink: 

yes comeon BFP you can come now :happydance: haha :) 

omg im so excited getting that news yesterday that my tubes were clear and my garny even said to me ill see you in 6 month if not here in the antenatal arghh fingers crossed then :) 

hope your good hun ? :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> menageriemom said:
> 
> 
> So either AF is on her way early or something else is going on. I have quite a bit of pink CM going on, no blood. No cramps though which is odd since usually the day of or before AF I am bent over in pain (worst cramps are the 12 hours before and about 36 hours after AF shows up). Had a couple AF-cramp type twinges yesterday but very minor, just took some Naproxen and I was fine the rest of the day.
> 
> I guess I will know soon whether or not AF is going show show up. Feeling very anxious.
> 
> Sounds like a great sign hun! FX'd it is not AF and something much more exciting... Have you tested again?
> 
> Babydust, you must be made up with the ov, I remember when I got my first opk +, it felt so good. I will never take that for granted when so many people on here have such a tough time. It makes me really sad when so many people have problems who don't deserve it. I guess someone/something up there has plans for us all and when the time is right it will happen, that's how I get through it these days.
> 
> I love dogs too but DH owned a snappy little Jack Russell as a kid and is now suitably terrified of all dogs. I had Dalmations as a child (adorable but very crazy creatures) and would love a puppy but with the hours I work, I just couldn't give it the life it deserves so stick to cats. (DH hated cats too until I convinced him to let me have ours and now he adores them) Topaz, hope mum and pups doing well so far x
> 
> As for the TTC, I am not confident at all, BFN today and not one sign that anything could change but I refuse to count myself out until the fat lady sings so to speak!!
> 
> :dust: to all
> Sar xClick to expand...


ty sarahjane :hugs:

i am so made up right now its the second time ive ovulated in 4 years and im just so happy i ovulated once last year using metformin and then i came off that in may because it just wasnt doing anything else anymore :cry:

then i had Ovarian Drilling 6 weeks ago and today my first positive ovulation test without any meds :) im just so happy right now, 

i know some people like my god damn cousin says whats there to be so happy about its only ovulation....arghhhh its not just ovulation it means alot to me just to be able to do it! :) <3

goodluck hun x


----------



## babybears25

menageriemom that sounds promising...fx'd its implantation :flower:

babydust so happy for you, that is great news! :happydance:

glad everyone is feeling more positive today...i can't wait to come on this thread and read that one of you has got your BFP! 

i am feeling rubbish today, woke up this morning with a horrible spot on my face, a nasty cold and really bad headache! lovely :nope:


----------



## SarahJane

babybears25 said:


> menageriemom that sounds promising...fx'd its implantation :flower:
> 
> babydust so happy for you, that is great news! :happydance:
> 
> glad everyone is feeling more positive today...i can't wait to come on this thread and read that one of you has got your BFP!
> 
> i am feeling rubbish today, woke up this morning with a horrible spot on my face, a nasty cold and really bad headache! lovely :nope:

By the sounds of those symptoms, the BFP could well be you hun! x:happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

The pink CM stopped last night (about 12 hours ago) and this morning it I've got a reddish tint (kind of like HEX CC9966) but not one cramp to be felt. I felt better when it stopped last night but now I'm a little more nervous. This is driving me crazy :nope:

How is everybody else doing? Babydust once again yay for your OV! That's got to feel really positive :)

:dust:


----------



## bumski

oh i really think you should test again, the month i got bfp i had pinky cm a few days before, its looking good.

hope you have been wearing dh out babydust :winkwink:

glad you are still positive sarah, as you say your not out yet

i thought i had got results for the little loop diathermy the other week but it seems my stupid doctors got results mixed up. the hospital rang me today and told me the biopsy results had shown cancerous cells :nope: BUT they have all been removed therefore it is not cancer, they class it as cancer if the cells have started to break through the skin and spread apparantly :shrug:

wow!! totall shock but glad everything is now ok, to think though, if i was still pg i would not have gone for the smear.

i have to go back for another colposcopy in march but all should be fine now :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

I cannot believe they mixed up results bumski! The word cancer is so scary but it's good they have been removed and things are looking good :hugs:

I will probably test this afternoon and with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve updated the front page ladies. if i ve got anything wrong let me know. 

im well and truly fed up. my ward is being closed and we are all being redeployed. 
i want that bfp more than ever now so i can getout off there asap.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Topaz I'm so sorry! That sucks! Does redeployed (not familiar with UK terms) mean you are still going to have a place to work? I used to sell electronics at a major company that went down in 08 here in the US and was left high and dry... not fun :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

it means i still have a job but they will move me to a different area and wont get much say in where.


----------



## menageriemom

Ah, that's what I figured but I didn't want to assume. It's still pretty crappy :( Sending positive thoughts for your BFP and babydust your way!!


----------



## bumski

oh test, test, test menageriemon!!!! cant wait for the update :winkwink:

sorry about the job topaz, thats it, you have to get that bfp now. any sign of ov yet hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

nope, its not gonna happen this cycle, just hoping af comes now


----------



## SarahJane

:test: meageriemom - we need a BFP to keep our spirits up!!

Mine is still BFN but not going to stress about it. Was sad yesterday morning but after a few hours I felt a lot better and I know it will happen when my time comes. I just wish I could be this rational all month every month :blush:

Topaz - thats crap about the job, hope they don't move you too far (or that you get BFP before they can move you!!) 

Bumski - that is so lucky about the smear, the one thing we can never take for granted is our health so I bet you are so relieved it is all ok x

Anyone else got any news?

(I am on holiday from 5pm tomorrow night ... yippppppeeeee - just got 3 weeks work and a day to fit it in!! OOPS)


----------



## babybears25

meageriemom - please test again...we need to see that BFP!

topaz - really sorry about your job :flower: fx'd you get your BFP next cycle.

bumski - thats awful they mixed up your results, but really pleased you've got the all clear now :happydance: like you said if you were pg you wouldnt have gone for your smear, so i guess everything happens for a reason.

sarahjane - i am off work for a week next week...can't wait!! are you off for 3 weeks then? lucky!!


----------



## bumski

hi babybear, your right hun, i agree, everything does happen for a reason, just sometimes we never know the reason. how are you feeling? any symptoms?

woohoo to you both being on hol, are you going away or just relaxing?

sorry about bfn sarah :nope: im glad you have plenty of pma :hugs:

also sorry about ov topaz, how bizare :shrug: hopefully you will get an extra strong one next cycle xx

im working from home at the min (not good, because i have easy access to b&b) so thats quite relaxing. dd had accident on a scateboard ramp the other night and almost knocked front tooth out. drs pushed it back in but its chipped and looks a mess. gutted for her, but determined we will get it fixed 100% :nope:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today?

Topaz - Thats crappy about the job hopefully where ever they move you too wont be too bad for you xxx

meageriemom - I agree with everyone else and think you should defo test again. Do you temp at all? I always find its a great way to figure out whats going on in there.

sarahjane - Sorry about the :bfn: but loving the PMA :hugs: enjoy your hoilday off work. I dont have any time off now until xmas. I've saved my hoildays to be at home with Ela when her pups are due in feb. Just got to hope she takes now :)

bumski - Thats awful that they mixed up your results but then great news that you have got the all clear. It does worry you what the hell doctors are upto sometimes though. Dont worry about the DD, i chipped my front tooth in half when i was younger and now have a fake enamle cap type thing. No one ever notices and i forget it even happened now :)

AFM - Well the :witch: has gone so we can get BDing and get ready to catch that egg. Still only on CD7 though so it will be a few days before OV yet.


----------



## menageriemom

Took a dollar store test and a Clearblue +/- this morning, both :bfn: ... I really thought this could have been it! :cry: to top it all of I woke up with nasty cramps. 

Even was turned off by my favorite dinner last night. I guess it was just nerves!

ETA: Did a FRER 30 minutes later and definite BFN :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Razcox

menageriemom said:


> Took a dollar store test and a Clearblue +/- this morning, both :bfn: ... I really thought this could have been it! :cry: to top it all of I woke up with nasty cramps.
> 
> Even was turned off by my favorite dinner last night. I guess it was just nerves!

Aww i'm sorry hun :hug:


----------



## babydust1

aww im sorry about BFN menageriemom :cry::hugs:

topaz - oh sorry to hear about your job, hope it aint too far for you. comeon with that BFP :) 


Razcox - Good luck for that BFP!! :) 


Bumski - sorry to hear the doctors mixed up your results, but all good that you got the all clear hun :happydance:, sorry to hear about your DD's tooth hope you can sort that :hugs:

SarahJane - sorry about your BFN, enjoy your holiday off work hun :hugs:


babybear - how are you hun u feeling any better today ? as yesterday u said u woke up feeling terrible ive also just got some horrible spot on my chin too i got that 2 days ago!! arghhh :hugs: 


well im ok just been busy :sex: haha :) 

i got another positive yesterday too, so im happy about that im trying to think positive but if its not my time this month then i hope next month with clomid & metformin,

i ran out of OPK's now :cry: 

i think im going to start metformin tomorrow so they can get in my system for next month when i take my clomid.. 

goodluck ladies :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Took a dollar store test and a Clearblue +/- this morning, both :bfn: ... I really thought this could have been it! :cry: to top it all of I woke up with nasty cramps.
> 
> Even was turned off by my favorite dinner last night. I guess it was just nerves!
> 
> ETA: Did a FRER 30 minutes later and definite BFN :(

:hugs::hugs:

Not tested myself, gonna wait for AF to come, temp fell again today so almost certain she is on the way!

Let's be positive here, a gemini baby could have had a personality split so lets work on a Cancerian next month!!:winkwink: (also a Cancerian would have the same starsign as both me and DH and if AF arrives tomorrow my due date could be on my mums and DH's mums birthday - that sounds like fate to me!!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sounds perfect to me, def ment to be


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> menageriemom said:
> 
> 
> Took a dollar store test and a Clearblue +/- this morning, both :bfn: ... I really thought this could have been it! :cry: to top it all of I woke up with nasty cramps.
> 
> Even was turned off by my favorite dinner last night. I guess it was just nerves!
> 
> ETA: Did a FRER 30 minutes later and definite BFN :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not tested myself, gonna wait for AF to come, temp fell again today so almost certain she is on the way!
> 
> Let's be positive here, a gemini baby could have had a personality split so lets work on a Cancerian next month!!:winkwink: (also a Cancerian would have the same starsign as both me and DH and if AF arrives tomorrow my due date could be on my mums and DH's mums birthday - that sounds like fate to me!!)Click to expand...


sounds very good! hope you get your BFP next month then!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

There is some logic there somewhere, no offence intended to any lovely Gemini's of course!!!


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> There is some logic there somewhere, no offence intended to any lovely Gemini's of course!!!


im Cancerian haha :happydance: :) 

lets hope next months your month then hun :) x


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> There is some logic there somewhere, no offence intended to any lovely Gemini's of course!!!

Like me? Hehehe... I'm a late May Gemini and I certainly have a personality split :winkwink:


----------



## babybears25

bumski - i am good thanks, not really noticed any symptoms...yet! bit twingy and crampy today but nothing major. on our week off we are taking DD to chessington for 2 days (theme park down south) then see what the weather is like for the rest of the week, just relaxing mainly...i am hoping to finish my week off perfectly with my BFP!! fx'd! :happydance:

menageriemom - sorry hun :hugs:

babydust - thanks hun, feeling alot better today but still got the spot and another one has joined it!! :growlmad: sorry about yours aswell! so happy you got another positive opk! but sorry you have run out...just keep bding!! 

sarahjane - glad you are staying positive!

dont know about the rest of you in the uk, but it has poured down with rain ALL DAY!! i am now enjoying a well earned cider!!


----------



## Razcox

Yep poured down all day here too! Only stopped at about 5pm.


----------



## SarahJane

Menageriemom, you are my favourite Gemini though!!! :blush:

babydust - what date? Cancerians rock!

babybears - if it rains much more I am emigrating! I'm on bleeding holiday too... (I have a new bottle of Port at the ready)

:dust:


----------



## babybears25

i feel the same sarahjane!! this weather is so depressing...and we are off aswell!! :growlmad:


----------



## menageriemom

Oh, come visit here! LOL.... this is the best time of year. 22 C and sunny, breezy, just a couple light clouds, trees are still in full bloom, no humidity! Such a nice break from a couple months ago. 

Razcox I forgot to answer you before... I don't temp but have been looking into it. It seems like a much better way to go about things and have an idea about what's going on with your body. 

No cramps since a little while after I updated this morning ... there is a little hope left in me but not much. Like I said, at least now I know we can enjoy our time off and not worry about what I eat (been wanting sushi and SoCo!) or drink too much. I hope everybody has an awesome weekend!


----------



## babybears25

sounds like you have lovely weather Menageriemom, i'm jealous!! and you're not out until that :witch: arrives!


----------



## babydust1

sarahjane - im 27th June :) 

babybears, yeah i have a few now too damn things! ohh hope you have a good time at the theme park with your DD!! :) 

&& i sure am bding!! im going to buy some more!! its a must i have POAS addiction!! haha something i never had when i was getting those damn negatives lol!! 

yes its been raining here all day horrible weather!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep tipped it down here all day too


----------



## menageriemom

Blech, she got me! :witch: About 12 hours early. I can't believe I had pink CM on Wednesday! When should I count the start of this cycle? When I first started producing bloody CM or now when I am bleeding?

SarahJane, FX'ed for you!! Maybe this was your turn ;)


----------



## babybears25

menageriemom said:


> Blech, she got me! :witch: About 12 hours early. I can't believe I had pink CM on Wednesday! When should I count the start of this cycle? When I first started producing bloody CM or now when I am bleeding?
> 
> SarahJane, FX'ed for you!! Maybe this was your turn ;)

sorry hun :hugs: next cycle is your turn for sure!

sarahjane - any news?


----------



## Razcox

menageriemom said:


> Blech, she got me! :witch: About 12 hours early. I can't believe I had pink CM on Wednesday! When should I count the start of this cycle? When I first started producing bloody CM or now when I am bleeding?
> 
> SarahJane, FX'ed for you!! Maybe this was your turn ;)

Awww sorry the :witch: got you but lots of PMA for next cycle i can feel we are going to have a bumper crop of :bfp:'s :happydance:

I would count today as CD1 as you are bleeding fully now and the other was just spotting. Only full flow is counted as AF and CD1.


----------



## babydust1

aww hun sorry about :witch:, next month is your month :happydance: 

i would count today as CD1 as you have only just started really bleeding fully.


----------



## SarahJane

I am still waiting, did a cheapy again today and BFN but no sign of AF yet. Feeling a little bit crampy and my OPK was positive about 12 hours later this month so don't expect AF until this evening. No reason to believe she won't come as not one symptom that I have noticed, temps have been like a yoyo(back up slightly today) and surely I'd be getting at least something on a test on day AF due? 

Does anyone know anything about charts? If so I may try to figure out how to attach mine to this so you can let me know what you think - my observation when comparing to others is that my temps seem to be lower in general than most people. 

27th June is quite close to my DH (22nd) so you must be a super nice Cancerian!!!

Sorry about:witch: menagieriemom. Hopefully next month will be the one instead and we can all have July babies.

The sun has got his hat on hip hip... etc etc etc!! Happy weekend all xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve looked at your chart sarah and your temp is a bit up and down isnt it.

dropped on 10 dpo could be implantation though and would take a few days to get a positive. hope the witch stays away.


----------



## SarahJane

Agree, next month should hopefully help as I can start to watch if there are any trends etc after that. Not really very good at weekend too so tend to test outside timescales which doesn't help. I also travelled away a few days this week and was in a very cold place so that can't have helped! I quite like the temping thing as it gives me something to focus on when not able to POAS!!!

Hope you are ok Topaz, and cheers for looking x


----------



## babydust1

Good luck for BFP hun :hugs:

my OH is 21st June :)

i did another OPK today it was a very faint positive so i guess ill just have to wait now and see if AF comes!! :)

ive also took my metformin today!! so hopefully that will get in my system for next month when i take clomid!! :)


----------



## menageriemom

It seems every month since I stopped the depo shot and my period started returning (I think in April?) my cramps are getting worse and worse! I got like three hours of sleep last night because it feels like my pelvic bones are being pushed apart from the inside! Such pain! 

Does anybody else have nasty cramps? AF is truly evil!


----------



## babydust1

i get really bad cramps espeically when AF is on her way and when shes here,

they are so painful im really in agony with them when i get mine. AF is such a horrible Witch!!! 

i normally feel like someone is ripping my insides out!

:hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Oh, come visit here! LOL.... this is the best time of year. 22 C and sunny, breezy, just a couple light clouds, trees are still in full bloom, no humidity! Such a nice break from a couple months ago

Just seen this!! Don't tempt me or I'll get some flights booked!

If ever you fancy some grey rainy weather and a trip around the sights of the 5th worst city on Earth (as described by lonely planet) then feel free to come over!!


----------



## babydust1

i feel like utter crap today :huh:

im having really bad belly cramps which feels a bit like :witch: is on her way!! which is strange as i feel a bit dizzy and my lower back is killing!! :cry:

:witch: aint due yet so i hope she dont make an early appearence! :dohh:

hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> i feel like utter crap today :huh:
> 
> im having really bad belly cramps which feels a bit like :witch: is on her way!! which is strange as i feel a bit dizzy and my lower back is killing!! :cry:
> 
> :witch: aint due yet so i hope she dont make an early appearence! :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone else is good :)

:hug: Hope you feel better soon. 

Sounds really positive though, really unlikely that you will be getting AF so hopefully it is implantation for you! 

FX'd x


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> babydust1 said:
> 
> 
> i feel like utter crap today :huh:
> 
> im having really bad belly cramps which feels a bit like :witch: is on her way!! which is strange as i feel a bit dizzy and my lower back is killing!! :cry:
> 
> :witch: aint due yet so i hope she dont make an early appearence! :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone else is good :)
> 
> :hug: Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sounds really positive though, really unlikely that you will be getting AF so hopefully it is implantation for you!
> 
> FX'd xClick to expand...


thank you hun i hope its something like implantation :happydance: although i think its too early for implantation

i hope i feel better soon too as this is bad cramps and not good!

btw your picture is real cute :)


----------



## SarahJane

The pic is my baby, had him since he was 7 weeks old and he's currently sitting snuggled next to me on the sofa. He's called Momo Sissoko. (named by DH after a liverpool footballer as when he was a kitten he used to dribble a ball down the hallway then lose it on the last touch!)

Get well soon x


----------



## babydust1

aww i have 3 black cats lol.. :)

Ok so as this pain has not wore off i am going to bed to try and sleep it off now as its realy driving me mad :cry: i hope this is maybe a goodsign but idk..


----------



## SarahJane

Hey babydust and menageriemom, how are you both today?

I am starting to get a little frustrated as now offcially late for AF but still very clear BFN on a Superdrug this morning. Just want to know either way so I can move on to next month if that's the way it is going to be.

I must have doomed the weather with my singing yesterday as it is now torrential!! I tried to get a pic but it didn't work to show the non UK peeps just how horrid it can be.


----------



## menageriemom

Adorable kitty SarahJane! DH loves all black cats and so do I. When we get a bigger house I'd love to add a black or Russian Blue colored kitty. 

AF is at her worst right now. :sick: I hope late AF is a good sign! Do you feel like she is coming on? 

DH and I have talked about how much we would love to live in the UK. I like cold dreary weather, but I think it might get old fast! DH is a very sun sensitive redhead and I am very fair skinned that burns faster than him so it's not always great for it to be sunny LOL


----------



## babydust1

im feeling a bit better today hun, but still not 100% right lol..

oh sorry about BFN :cry: hopefully next month is your month hun!! 
but remember you aint out untill the :witch: gets you :) 

aww menageriemom we can swap places im sick of this damn weather its so cold and very WET!! lol!!!

menageriemom sorry about your AF been at her worst right now :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey, think you could go swimming in the puddles here today, its throwing it down.

well i think it is possible i may have ovulated sometime in the past 4 days that i ve not been temping. took it this morning and it was way up. im thinking it could possibly have been tue as i was really bloated that night and since then the stabbing pain i was getting iin my left ovary has gone. so think i could be 5dpo today. of course it will be a bfn at the end cos no :spermy: but at least i ll know when to expect the witch and can plan next cycle which should fall during my weeks holiday so will be able to get to donors no problems.


----------



## babydust1

oh topaz its good that you may have ovulated :) Goodluck for next cycle hun :happydance: 


im sick of this rain its horrible even these damn black skies :cry:


----------



## SarahJane

Menageriemom - you seriously must come over then and visit! We do moan about the weather and stuff but it can be lovely and even in the rain it has it's nice points. Come in the summer though as you will totally freeze to death at any other time.

I'll try to show you a pic of my mums cat below- she's a British Blue!

As for AF - still AWOL. Have had odd pains for a couple of days now (unusual for me as I only ever have pain on day 1 of AF for a couple of hours normally) - no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever so am confident she is just messing me around. Probably because I am thinking about it too much!

Glad you are feeling better Babydust and glad you got some results on the ov timing Topaz!


----------



## babydust1

oh wow she is very cute sarahjane :hugs:

sorry about AF still not arriving, maybe shes playing away because your thinking about it hun, oh maybe its a good sign :) x


----------



## SarahJane

Hurrah! AF finally here, just had some spotting so FX'd will be here fully by morning so I can start my CBFM from tomorrow. Was starting to get really annoyed with the BFN's and slight lateness. (I like to plan nicely!!)

Thinking about it, I have been taking B vits for a couple of months so poss have extended luteal phase which would explain lateness. At least I will know for next month to expect a 29 day cycle rather than 28!

Staying positive, DH going to Dr's on 14th, I may also go this month as we have been TTC over 6 months now (also 12 months before that we were NTNP without a clue on dates etc.) By the law of averages you would imagine something should have happened in that time.

Fx'd for everyone else and onto a new month for me!! xx


----------



## babydust1

glad AF has come for you hun, now you can start planning for next month, 

good luck for the doctors hun 

ive been TTC for 4 years and im still positive i wont lose hope i know if i want my miracle then i have to wait as much as it kills me too, i know one day the wait will be very much worth it :hugs:

Never consider the possibility of failure as long as you persist, you will be successful.


----------



## SarahJane

4 years is a very long time hun. This month should be yours xx


----------



## babydust1

it is long and its been a very emotional 4 years for me but i know one day when i get my miracle i'll look back to these years and look at what i have and i'll know it was all worth every minuite!! :) 

thank you hun.. i hope this month is my month as its the first time ive ovulated in 4 years if not this month next when i have that Clomid Boost to help me !!! :) F'xd


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How was everyones weekend? Stayed in and watched Robin hood here after the housework was done. Not much else to do with such awful weather.

Nothing to report here as still waiting for the build up to OVing . . . .


----------



## bumski

hey all, thats great news you have ov topaz :happydance: i know it was bad timing but like you say atleast you can plan for next month

sorry af got you menageriemom and sarah, i was thinking i would see some lovely bfps when i logged on this morning, hope everything goes ok if you go to docs sarah :hugs:

dont worry about pains babydust, when i ov for the first time in july i had quite bad pains a few days later, there was a thread on here somewhere where people who were getting pains and cramps AFTER ov were also getting their bfps so i think its all looking good :happydance:

we had a quiet weekend too razcox, like you say there is not much to do. been looking at holidays in tenerife for the end of nov as this is dds birthday and our wedding anniversary, prob wont go but the weather makes me want to :winkwink:

well got my next app through for clomid so will be on that soon enough. also read that vit d is VERY good for pcos so thats def on my to buy list


----------



## Razcox

I have heard a lot about vit D and how important it is esp when preggers as well so may add this to my list of pills! I am currently taking a pregnacare TTC multi vit and soya with DH having the male TTC multi vit and Mecca. We will also be using pre seed and softcups as we have done well with these in the past. Good luck with the clomid xx


----------



## SarahJane

Hey Razcox, I can vouch that Telford was under water as drove past the other day... Wolves has still got puddles in places! On a positive, I rescued a fish from a pond a few weeks back so he is in his element as our pond is full to the top for the first time in ages.

Not been up to much. Went over to Brum for lunch yesterday and then left very quickly as far to many Tories lurking! (and police, anyone would think DC needed protecting!!) Then watched Airplane :haha: as it was free with the paper Saturday - very very silly but made me giggle.

AF has arrived today with a passion alongside a nice temp drop which reassures me that my body is relatively normal. AF pain tho - ouch!

Still on holiday and sky nice and blue today so hopefully it will hold out for us to have a couple of days up the Welsh coast from tomorrow.

Not long now for ov Razcox:hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

bumski said:


> been looking at holidays in tenerife for the end of nov as this is dds birthday and our wedding anniversary, prob wont go but the weather makes me want to :winkwink:


BOOK IT!!!! You know you want to and it will do you the world of good for TTC to relax and not think about things for a week x


----------



## Razcox

LOL yep Telford was very very wet! We took the dogs for a long walk on saturday which was a good job as they didnt go out yesterday. It was hard enough getting them to go outside for a wee. My lurcher Cassie looked outside then looked at my like 'Youve gotta be joking me right.' :)

I ov any day from CD15 - CD19 with the average being about CD16/17 but i have my CBFM to help. Dont know what i would do with out that thing


----------



## SarahJane

Yeah, I love the CBFM, I tend to also use OPK's to be sure (mainly coz I am a POAS addict!) and last month took temps too... !!

You might start getting your highs really soon then

LOL about Cassie! I can't blame her, it was torrential out there. My cats seemed to blame me that it was wet. They kept coming to me and crying pathetically as if to say I had made it rain. DH has just taken them to the vet for booster jabs so just had the usual routine of Mo hiding under the bed then attempting to get up the chimney as soon as he saw the cat carrier!! It was like something off the carry on films!

Lurchers are also gorgeous dogs, I am going to have to start working on DH to like dogs ;-)


----------



## Razcox

Well here are a few piccys of mine from sat to help you along :)

Ela

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0015.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0028.jpg

Raina

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0014.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0076.jpg

And Cassie

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0023.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ercall%20wood/DSC_0016.jpg


----------



## babydust1

yeah i had a pretty much relaxed weekend too seems as there was nothing else to do because of the typical british weather!! lol

oooo thank you bumski gives me hope!! i hope its a nice good sign :happydance::) good luck for clomid i start mine when ever i get my period ( IF I GET IT! ) 

i say you should deffo book it! get away for a nice week in some nice weather you wont miss much here with this terrible weather lol!

aww razcox lurchers are lovely dogs :) i have 3 cats all black lol ! :cry: good luck for ovulation hun! :) did you enjoy the film robin hood my OH loved it i aint watched it yet.. 


haha sarah my cats do that too whenever they see the carrier i was moving it yesterday because i found it and decided to move it while hoovering and all my 3 cats ran to the door as fast as they could!! haha!


----------



## Razcox

babydust - I really enjoyed it as did the DH, it focuses more on before robin hood became an outlaw and how the legand started.


----------



## babydust1

OMG razcox they are gorgeous!! how old are they :)


----------



## babydust1

Razcox said:


> babydust - I really enjoyed it as did the DH, it focuses more on before robin hood became an outlaw and how the legand started.


ahh yeah he said i should watch it as it was really good but i just aint bothered too yet!


----------



## Razcox

babydust1 said:


> OMG razcox they are gorgeous!! how old are they :)

Cassie we think is about 7/8 but she is a rescue so we dont know for sure.

Ela was born in April 08 so is about 2 1/2 now and we are hoping she will be a mummy in feb as we are breeding her this season :happydance:

Raina is 13 months her birthday is 27/08/09 so she is the baby :)


----------



## babydust1

Razcox said:


> babydust1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG razcox they are gorgeous!! how old are they :)
> 
> Cassie we think is about 7/8 but she is a rescue so we dont know for sure.
> 
> Ela was born in April 08 so is about 2 1/2 now and we are hoping she will be a mummy in feb as we are breeding her this season :happydance:
> 
> Raina is 13 months her birthday is 27/08/09 so she is the baby :)Click to expand...

oh wow :) nice ages, im sure you will have some lovely pups because that dog is major cute!! :) :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

ive just been looking on you tube and watched a baby been born in a ocean in spain its called Ocean Birth!! 

i was going to post link but i know some might not want to see it! :) x


----------



## SarahJane

do it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do itdo it do it do it!


----------



## bumski

wow razcox, what stunning pictures, they are like something from a magazine!!

def feel like booking hol but then i thought about xmas, mmmm, could i afford? :shrug:

sorry af is giving you grief sarah, onto a new cycle though....this will be the one:thumbup:

i am going to be keeping a very close eye on you babydust, i think this is your month hun xx


----------



## SarahJane

Agree Bumski, I think this is her month too!:winkwink:

Forgot to mention the adorable doggies earlier, they are like giant teddy bears.

Sod the money, worry about it later, if you do a late book you could prob get a really good deal and call it your Christmas present! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBoc7dFvXkk


here you go girls


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> wow razcox, what stunning pictures, they are like something from a magazine!!
> 
> def feel like booking hol but then i thought about xmas, mmmm, could i afford? :shrug:
> 
> sorry af is giving you grief sarah, onto a new cycle though....this will be the one:thumbup:
> 
> i am going to be keeping a very close eye on you babydust, i think this is your month hun xx


thank you hun :) :hugs:

i think you should gooo :)


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> Agree Bumski, I think this is her month too!:winkwink:
> 
> Forgot to mention the adorable doggies earlier, they are like giant teddy bears.
> 
> Sod the money, worry about it later, if you do a late book you could prob get a really good deal and call it your Christmas present! :thumbup:



yes i deffo think she should gooo :) 

ty sarah hun :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

I am not a big swearer but OMFG!


----------



## babydust1

i know lol.... did you see the baby swimming haha :) 

i was shocked when i seen it i couldnt do that!


----------



## bumski

wow, haw crazy, my computer was going really slow so it seemed like baby was under water for AGES, i was starting to worry, lol :haha:

yeah i should go shouldnt i, will let you persuade dh for me now :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> wow, haw crazy, my computer was going really slow so it seemed like baby was under water for AGES, i was starting to worry, lol :haha:
> 
> yeah i should go shouldnt i, will let you persuade dh for me now :winkwink:


baby was under water for AGES lol i was like omg take it out lol... 

if you cant persuade him u think we can lmao ? :)

if us women gang up on him u think he will back down :winkwink:


----------



## bumski

worth a try, lol
he is usually quite easy to persuade if i use my female powers on him, iykwim :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

haha :winkwink: 

just think of sun sea sand! oh wow!! :)

ouch ive got a bad stomach and stomach cramps again i wish i could know what these are for!


----------



## menageriemom

I saw that video about a week ago and had that same thought... I'm thinking "why are they not taking him out of the water? Take him out, take him out!" LOL

Raz your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!! Beautiful photos. And SarahJane that is a beautiful cat! 

DH and I are relaxing on our 2nd day of vacation together. It's almost 2:30pm and we are still in our pajamas ... all we've done all day is drink coffee and juice and eat toaster pastries and walk the dogs. :blush: Not things we can do after we have our own LOs.

Hope everybody had a great weekend!!


----------



## SarahJane

Weekend was fab and tomorrow we are going for a drive to the seaside. We may also spend the rest of the week in our PJ's (because we can!)

Today has been an odd day, I was ranting all morning about our government's ridiculous policies on child benefit, I then found out that Robert Edwards won a nobel prize for IVF and it made me realise how lucky we are with advances in medicine compared to our parents generation.

This evening I then heard some really sad news that my Cousin lost her baby today at 19 weeks. I can't even imagine how hard that must be and I am now feeling really guilty for the jealous thoughts I had when I found out she was pregnant about 4 weeks ago. No-one should go through what she is going through now. 

TTC is tough.


----------



## babydust1

aww sarahjane im so sorry about your cousin :hugs:

my best friend has just lost her baby too 2 days ago, she was 24 wks pregnant she went into labour he lived for only 2 days :cry:

its horrible i cant imagin what there going through :( no one should ever have to go through this!! this world is damn cruel :( 

i agree about child benifits & also agree about Robert Edwards 

i spent the whole day in my pj's today oops but i have terrible cramps and my back is sooooo sore :cry:


im 6dpo tomorrow and ill be just 1 more week left before i can test :happydance: and i am getting closer to me finding out what the hells happening with my body these cramps this goddamn acid and this bad back arghhh! :cry:

this month with these symptoms ive never wanted my af day to come so fast i just want to know so if im not i can get on to next month with Clomid!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

SarahJane said:


> Weekend was fab and tomorrow we are going for a drive to the seaside. We may also spend the rest of the week in our PJ's (because we can!)
> 
> Today has been an odd day, I was ranting all morning about our government's ridiculous policies on child benefit, I then found out that Robert Edwards won a nobel prize for IVF and it made me realise how lucky we are with advances in medicine compared to our parents generation.
> 
> This evening I then heard some really sad news that my Cousin lost her baby today at 19 weeks. I can't even imagine how hard that must be and I am now feeling really guilty for the jealous thoughts I had when I found out she was pregnant about 4 weeks ago. No-one should go through what she is going through now.
> 
> TTC is tough.

try not to feel guilty hun.

i know how you feel though when i was preg with callum my best friend had a mmc and i felt so guilty for being jelous when she told me she was preg (i fell on the next month) i felt bad all through my pregnancy and held back so i didnt upset her, now she is preg (due nov) and bloody hell i wish she would shut up about her pregnacy.


----------



## bumski

aww that is auful about your friend babydust and your cousin sarah, dont feel guilty though, we all get like that at times, sending all my love and thoughts to them both :cry::hugs: xxx


----------



## babybears25

hey ladies, havent been on for a couple of days...there was lots to catch up on!!

sarahjane - really sorry about what has happened to your cousin :hugs:

menageriemom - sounds like you are having a nice relaxing vacation.

razcox - your dogs are gorgeous!

i was really hoping i would come on here and see someone got their BFP! 

i am trying my best not to symptom spot but its difficult!! the one big thing that i cant ignore is i have had nausea since yesterday afternoon and when i got up this morning it was really bad! i had to lie back down. i dont want to get my hopes up though :nope:


----------



## babybears25

babydust - really sorry about your best friend :hugs: how are you feeling? any symptoms yet?


----------



## bumski

wow, your 10dpo...go crack them tests open. :winkwink: cant wait to see what you will be getting xx


----------



## Razcox

sarahjane, so sorry to hear about your cousin and babydust your friend must be in a mess! About the time i had my MMC at 11 weeks my MIL's neighbour who is the same age as us lost her baby. She was 32 weeks and it came as such as shock as the week before everything was fine then another scan only 7 days later showed the baby had died. It helped me to deal with my MMC as i remember thinking i would rather it happen now then so far in if there is something wrong. Will be thinking of both of them and sending healing thoughts to them and there families xx

AFM - CD11 and no sign of AF yet and low on the CBFM, good job too as we havent managed to BD yet this month. To tired and busy last night but may jump my DH as he walks through the door, dogs will just have to wait for there walkies!!! :rofl:


----------



## babybears25

well bumski...i dont have any hpt's in the house! i am very tempted to test early but DH wants me to wait until friday!! lets see if i can hold out?! :shrug:


----------



## bumski

babybears25 said:


> well bumski...i dont have any hpt's in the house! i am very tempted to test early but DH wants me to wait until friday!! lets see if i can hold out?! :shrug:

oh no! not long to go though i suppose, fx for you. i think this thread is due some bfps :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

thank you all :)


ooooooooo babybears gl on getting your BFP!!! :) friday is not long to go 

nausea sounds like a good thing cant wait till you test :happydance:

im 6dpo today i have bad cramps still and acid and a bad back :( but im not hoping for anything! 

yes this thread is due some BFP's soon!! comeon girls!!! :)


----------



## babybears25

i am feeling very worried about testing, thats why i want to wait until friday as AF is due saturday...so i thought a BFP would surely show the day before?? :shrug: 

the nausea has been on and off all day but was the worst when i first got up this morning! my bbs are feeling a little tender but nothing too bad, only when i poke them!!

babydust your symptoms sound promising for 6dpo.

yay i definately think this thread is due some BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

yes im sure a BFP will show up 1 day before your AF is due :)

i have lots of EWCM what does this mean lol as i dont ovulate i dont normally get this i got it around the time i ovulated and had a positive OPK and now i dont know because it went away like dried up and just come back wth! haha 

its sticky and very stretchy but its clear ( sry tmi )


----------



## Widget

Hi Ladies! Sarah Jane just told me there was a new lucky thread so I thought I'd drop by and wish you all good luck!!! :dust:

Can't wait to have you guys over in First Trimester with me!!!! But trust me - time flies when that BFP comes! Feels like I just got my BFP on here and I'm 12 weeks already! You gals will have your sweet babies in your arms soon!!!


----------



## bumski

Widget said:



> Hi Ladies! Sarah Jane just told me there was a new lucky thread so I thought I'd drop by and wish you all good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> Can't wait to have you guys over in First Trimester with me!!!! But trust me - time flies when that BFP comes! Feels like I just got my BFP on here and I'm 12 weeks already! You gals will have your sweet babies in your arms soon!!!

hey widget, so glad everything is going ok hun, any signs of a bump yet? xx

think we have two bfps due at the end of this week girls, your symptoms are sounding very promising :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

hi widget, glad everything is going well!

bumski - thanks...i really hope i get BFP when i test but i'm not feeling so positive today. didnt really feel nauseous when i got up this morning, and surely it would get worse each day with more hormone? :shrug:


----------



## bumski

no not necissarily hun (excuse my spelling :blush:) its still really early, i would think strong symptoms will come after af is due. i never felt sick with dd until i was 9 wks.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today? Bored, Bored BORED today! Still at least its the middle of the week now and we are weekend bound now :happydance:

Babybear - Dont worry too much about the lack of symptoms i didnt have much at first either and was never sick. I know it didnt end well but this was only after 8 weeks so before then my hornone levels were fine.

CD12 here and still no BDing, why is it that come the fertile window my DH has no interest? Anyone else have this problem? Still on low on my CBFM so it shouldnt effect things to much but we need to BD soon.


----------



## bumski

oh i only know the feeling of no bding all too well just lately, for different reasons though. iv got to be honest....... IM GAGGING!!! lol :blush:
its been 3 and half weeks!!!

hope you manage to seduce him razcox :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

bumski said:


> oh i only know the feeling of no bding all too well just lately, for different reasons though. iv got to be honest....... IM GAGGING!!! lol :blush:
> its been 3 and half weeks!!!
> 
> hope you manage to seduce him razcox :winkwink:

LOL thanks i am gonna try my best! Might try sending him a dirty email to help get him in the mood . . . :winkwink:


----------



## SarahJane

Hey Widget! Cheers for coming over and spreading some good luck dust. If it does as much good as on the last thread we will be looking at a 50% BFP rate this month!!!

Bumski - you make me giggle!!
razcox - don't give him an option, take control, no man will turn that down!
babybears - I cannot believe you have got to 11dpo without POAS - I am very proud of your efforts, menageriemom and I would be on test 8 at least by now!!
I agree with Bumski - 2 BFP's this week is just what we need!!
Thanks to everyone for comments about my cousin. She is going into hospital today so it should all be over soon for her. 

I had a lovely day yesterday at the seaside but have now managed to come down with a nasty cold - so much for sea air being good for you!


----------



## babydust1

hi widget glad things are going well for you :happydance:


babybears not everyone gets symptoms till after af was due so dont worry to much :) it will soon be friday and you can :test: :) 

i was feeling Nausea at 4am this morning :cry: but maybe this was because of the food i had eaten i dont know! but it was the worst Nausea i have ever had ewww!! i think i was awake till 5am hoping it would go as i couldnt sleep then i started getting lots of acid again because of it arghhh! comeon im 7dpo now ! :D

i think all these daft symptoms i have are just because ive never ovulated before and its all new to me! lol!! 

hope everyone else is good 

razcox - you go take control !! give him an option he cant refuse lol

bumski - 3 and a half weeks!! i'd be gagging at 2 days haha ( i have a very high sex drive just as well OH does too ) haha!! 

sarahjane - sorry about your cold hopefully it doesnt stay for too long :hugs:

babybears hope you get your BFP :) stay positive hun! :)


----------



## bumski

acid is a really good sign babydust, my mate got it REALLY bad all the way through her pregnancy. i still have LOADS of hope for you, i have a funny feeling :winkwink:

sending loads of :hugs: to your cousin sarah, it must be the worst thing ever :cry:


----------



## babydust1

thank you bumski :hugs: i really feel down today and feel crappy :cry:


----------



## babybears25

babydust...i have a good feeling about you! we both have to stay positive :flower:

sarahjane - i am very proud of myself haha! i cant believe i haven't caved in and tested yet. but to be honest...i have been into 3 seperate shops in the last couple of days and picked tests up and put them down again :blush: its just so tempting!


----------



## Razcox

Babydust - Sorry you are feeling low hun it can be hard to keep the PMA going but i also have a good feeling about this month and a bumper crop of :bfp: 's

Babybear - I am impressed at your self control! I have a load of those IC HPTs of ebay and every month i feel the need to pee on one even if eveything is screaming at me that i am out that month!! I am a bit of a POAS addict i think . . . 

Just checked my CP and CM and CP is a little low but sort of open and CM is watery but with a bit of strech to it so fingers crossed it wont be long now until OV :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like your gearing up razcox.

AFM. im bored. this is gonna be the longest 2ww ever. just want the witch to come now.


----------



## babydust1

yes it is hard to keep PMA! i just gotta try think positive but its hard 

i have cramps again and aches in my lower bits 

when do you get implantation is that 6dpo - 10dpo ? 

its feeling like a dull ache but an annoying one at that! :)


----------



## Razcox

OK so a tad confused this morning it seems i am having a bit of an odd cycle this month! My temp this morning was up slightly and i have a peak on my CBFM, not had a high yet and it jumps right to peak! Looking over my chart and from past cycles it looks like i am going to OV tomrrow as my CP is high but not really open and my CM is still watery (it has been a bit polluted by DH man juice though!). Its all a bit sudden which is odd as i always get a high first, the job news is we DTD last night anyway so i am still in with a shot just got to BD again everynight until temps go all the way up. 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## babybears25

razcox thats strange your CBFM jumped straight to peak?! thats great you DTD last night...good idea to keep BDing!! GL!

when i got up i had a funny head and slight nausea, stuffy nose aswell. bbs not sore at all and no backache. really not sure....guess i will know tomorrow morning when i test eeek! i'm scared! really dont want to see BFN :nope:


----------



## babybears25

everyone is quiet on here today!

i have had such a busy day, because i'm off work i guess i have been thinking about other things...guess what...i forgot to buy any hpts!! 

DH has gone out down the pub and DD is in bed so im stuck in the house now and i wont be able to test with FMU in the morning...gutted! i will have to go out first thing and buy some!! what shall i get? which ones are pink dye? i dont want an evil blue one!!

thanks :flower:


----------



## babydust1

Hey babybears :) how are you feeling ? im ok but im feeling down and have no PMA anymore or no hope. i just think all my symptoms were because i never ovulated before so everything is new to me :cry:

im 8dpo now and i just wish the day would hurry up where i can test or AF shows her ugly face! im so fed up now, dont know why im feeling like this but honestly feel really low and dont have any hope what so ever anymore!!

after 4 years you would think i was much stronger then this and i usually am i just dont know any more!! all i can hope is next month with Clomid!

i know im not out till AF shows but it feels like its been forever since i had last AF lol because i got that + OPK and found out i was ovulating ive been wishing AF day to come!! lol maybe im just stressed a little !

i hope you get your BFP 2morro hun :)


sry for my little rant :cry:


----------



## babybears25

babydust - sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs: 

the 2ww is very frustrating i know...you are very strong, 4 years is such a long time...makes me feel awful for moaning to DH that i havent had my BFP yet and we've been ttc for only 4 months (which i know isnt long at all) and we have already been blessed with our DD. you are very much allowed a massive rant!! 

i know its difficult to stay positive, if this cycle isnt the one then just try to remember that its amazing that you OV for the first time this cycle and you will have clomid to help you get your BFP next cycle!! but ive got my fx'd that you've done it all by yourself!!

like everyone said to me, you might not have any symptoms..only a few more days to wait now hun!

i am feeling ok today but been busy so not really stopped to think if i have noticed any symptoms! we shall see what happens tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> babydust - sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs:
> 
> the 2ww is very frustrating i know...you are very strong, 4 years is such a long time...makes me feel awful for moaning to DH that i havent had my BFP yet and we've been ttc for only 4 months (which i know isnt long at all) and we have already been blessed with our DD. you are very much allowed a massive rant!!
> 
> i know its difficult to stay positive, if this cycle isnt the one then just try to remember that its amazing that you OV for the first time this cycle and you will have clomid to help you get your BFP next cycle!! but ive got my fx'd that you've done it all by yourself!!
> 
> like everyone said to me, you might not have any symptoms..only a few more days to wait now hun!
> 
> i am feeling ok today but been busy so not really stopped to think if i have noticed any symptoms! we shall see what happens tomorrow :shrug:

ive had pain in my stomach for somedays now but all the CM has dried up again so i dont have a clue whats going on there i had some nausea again earlier but that still dont make me have any hope!

yes hun im pretty much sure it will be my month next month another reason i want this cycle to be over with lol! as much as i hate seeing AF's face lol!

i cant wait for you to test!! haha :) 

i never normally test i normally wait and see if she shows her face lol but atm i have this urge to :test: lol!! i really dont know why! i think its more because i ovulated and could have happend

4 years has been a long time and i dont think ive ever had a proper rant but now its all getting on top of me arghhh just feel like giving up even tho i know i never will till i get my miracle, ive come this far and i'll carry on till i cant anymore!! :) 

but im sure Clomid will do her job next month for me :) fx'd


----------



## SarahJane

Accchhhoooo! Sorry the cold is taking over so been feeling sorry for myself all day!

I can't believe you forgot the tests -- It has to be a FRER every time. Both superdrug and boots now have 2 for 1 at the moment.
If you want some cheaper backups, superdrug own make are now 2 packs of 2 for £8 too.
All the above are pink!

get a clearblue digi too so you can see in writing once positive... vital for every BFP!

(I have all of the above in the cupboard alongside about 10 cheapies from the £ shop- POAS addict see!!)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> babybears25 said:
> 
> 
> babydust - sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs:
> 
> the 2ww is very frustrating i know...you are very strong, 4 years is such a long time...makes me feel awful for moaning to DH that i havent had my BFP yet and we've been ttc for only 4 months (which i know isnt long at all) and we have already been blessed with our DD. you are very much allowed a massive rant!!
> 
> i know its difficult to stay positive, if this cycle isnt the one then just try to remember that its amazing that you OV for the first time this cycle and you will have clomid to help you get your BFP next cycle!! but ive got my fx'd that you've done it all by yourself!!
> 
> like everyone said to me, you might not have any symptoms..only a few more days to wait now hun!
> 
> i am feeling ok today but been busy so not really stopped to think if i have noticed any symptoms! we shall see what happens tomorrow :shrug:
> 
> ive had pain in my stomach for somedays now but all the CM has dried up again so i dont have a clue whats going on there i had some nausea again earlier but that still dont make me have any hope!
> 
> yes hun im pretty much sure it will be my month next month another reason i want this cycle to be over with lol! as much as i hate seeing AF's face lol!
> 
> i cant wait for you to test!! haha :)
> 
> i never normally test i normally wait and see if she shows her face lol but atm i have this urge to :test: lol!! i really dont know why! i think its more because i ovulated and could have happend
> 
> 4 years has been a long time and i dont think ive ever had a proper rant but now its all getting on top of me arghhh just feel like giving up even tho i know i never will till i get my miracle, ive come this far and i'll carry on till i cant anymore!! :)
> 
> but im sure Clomid will do her job next month for me :) fx'dClick to expand...

Do a test tomorrow at 9DPO you may well get your BFP!!


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> sounds like your gearing up razcox.
> 
> AFM. im bored. this is gonna be the longest 2ww ever. just want the witch to come now.

I am bored too, I am in AF limbo so can't do anything - hate this part of the month! (and I have bird flu - AKA a cold, atttttccchoooo!)


----------



## babydust1

i want to Test but i just dont want to put another downer on my mood by seeing a BFN ! cant win really lol i know it could be a BFP as well but i just think i should wait maybe till saturday ! at least i'll be 10dpo by then. im always scared to test haha !! hate the outcome that i usually get thats why! :) 

and i know that implantation usually occurs round 6dpo- 10dpo so i'll wait till 10 at least !! :)

this 2WW sux big time haha !!! 

i cant wait for this thread to get some BFP'S !! :)


----------



## babybears25

SarahJane said:


> Accchhhoooo! Sorry the cold is taking over so been feeling sorry for myself all day!
> 
> I can't believe you forgot the tests -- It has to be a FRER every time. Both superdrug and boots now have 2 for 1 at the moment.
> If you want some cheaper backups, superdrug own make are now 2 packs of 2 for £8 too.
> All the above are pink!
> 
> get a clearblue digi too so you can see in writing once positive... vital for every BFP!
> 
> (I have all of the above in the cupboard alongside about 10 cheapies from the £ shop- POAS addict see!!)

great....there is a boots pharmacy 5 mins from my house....i will be making some purchases in there in the morning...wish me luck!!


----------



## babybears25

sorry you have a bad cold sarahjane and you really are a POAS addict!! :winkwink:


----------



## babybears25

babydust1 said:


> i want to Test but i just dont want to put another downer on my mood by seeing a BFN ! cant win really lol i know it could be a BFP as well but i just think i should wait maybe till saturday ! at least i'll be 10dpo by then. im always scared to test haha !! hate the outcome that i usually get thats why! :)
> 
> and i know that implantation usually occurs round 6dpo- 10dpo so i'll wait till 10 at least !! :)
> 
> this 2WW sux big time haha !!!
> 
> i cant wait for this thread to get some BFP'S !! :)

maybe a good idea to wait until saturday hun, or maybe even sunday if you can stand it as the date will be 10/10/10 which is pretty cool! 

this thread really is due some BFP's!!!


----------



## babydust1

he he 10/10/10 would be pretty cool to get a BFP!! :) X

it really is due for some lets hope the 1st is 2morro gl babybear!! :) x:thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey guys!!!

I missed you all :)

But I'm BAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK!! Wooohooooooo and determined to make October another lucky month for us all.

So many posts on this threat so I'll have to go back to the beginning which may take a while...

But glad to be back after the miscarriage and thinking lovely positive thoughts. 

I'm on CD4 now - where is everyone else? Guess I maybe out of synch with you all now :wacko:

Anyways lots of love and positive energy - Lets make October another lucky month 

:happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Hey cupcake, great to have you back ... yipppeeee 

And what's more, I have the same cycle (CD4) so we can test together this month! :happydance: Menageriemom is slightly ahead of us and Topaz slightly behind too so we can go through all of the "fun" together!!

Seriously, really glad you are back and sending massive:dust: your way hun xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! First off i have to say: WOOHOOO ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! Ahum now thats out my system, how is everyone doing?

SarahJane - Sorry about your cold, i hate colds because you dont feel ill enough to make a big deal out of it or call in sick but you feel like crap just the same. Hope you feel better soon esp in time for OV xxx

Babydust - The TTW can be a royal pain in the bum and such a rollercoster, the constant am i am i not going round in circles. I wish there was some way we could get a mini camera and have a look whats going on in there so at least we would know. I agree with waiting until 10DPO at least though to avoid any false BFN's, sending lots of :dust: your way xxx

Babybear - Agree with SarahJane about the tests the superdrug ones are good and a little cheaper. Will be watching this thread like a hawk to see how you get one xx

Cupcake - Dont think we have met before as i only joined this thread a couple of weeks ago after a bit of a break. Sorry to read about your loss we had a MMC at 11 weeks in April and this place was a godsend through it all xxxx

AFM - Temps seemed to have leveled out again so no big rise today and another peak on the CBFM so i think i am going to OV today. Had some nasty OV type pains yesterday and i mean the mother of all OV pain! I have taken some of that soy stuff and i heard increased OV pain was a side effect but my lord . . . Normally its just a twinge on one side but last night it was like AF type pains on both sides. Still a bit crampy this morning too but i am hoping thats a good sign. DTD again last night with pre seed and softcups so thats two nights in a row now, hope the DH is up for a repeat performance tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

ty Razcox, think im going to Test on sunday as babybears says 10/10/10 its gotta be a lucky day haha !!! woooo hope yo get your BFP soon!! yes i dont want to test early to find i get a BFN which could only be because its too early so instead of that dissapointment i'll test 11dpo :) 

i so want to try those softcups im going to get my self some!! 

hey cupcake welcome back :happydance: sorry to read about your MC hope you get an october BFP sticky bean :) 

sarahjane - hope your cold goes away soon :hugs: 

babybears. any news yet ?? :)


----------



## SarahJane

Babybears??!!! Where's that BFP?

Thanks to everyone for comments about the cold. It is a nightmare as I have had the week off but haven't been able to do anything. Colds are so annoying!

Babydust - you are right not to test early! 

razcox - cramps on both sides = twins??


----------



## babydust1

yeah colds are annoying, sit in your PJ's all day and take it easy and relax & lets hope it goes sarah

yeah i think im better to wait as AF could still show and to be honest id rather AF show then me getting a negative test!! i hate that!! lol but im more hoping i dont get caught by the son of a witch!!!

oooo razcox sry about your OV pain but it could mean a good thing!! :) i got OV pain on both sides too this month & they were nasty!! 

wheres bumski lately, i reckon shes persuading her husband with all her woman powers to book that holiday , oh either shes away already booking her holiday!! :) hehe :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

BFP!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

soooooo happy!!

i cant actually believe it! i just got my BFP on a FRER! i bought 2 so i will do another one in the morning! i am going out now so will try to upload a pic of both tests tomorrow!!!

i am gobsmacked because the only symtom i've really had is nausea on monday and tuesday?! i have been feeling tired today but i just thought it was because ive been running around after DD all day!

thanks for all your support ladies :flower:


----------



## Razcox

:happydance: *Congratulations!!!!* :happydance:


:wohoo:


----------



## babydust1

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/congratsBFP.gif


congratulations hun :) i am sooooooo happy for you!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*runs off to update front page*


----------



## babydust1

lol topaz :) lets hope that front page is full with BFP's soon :) :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

babydust1 said:


> lol topaz :) lets hope that front page is full with BFP's soon :) :thumbup:

I'll second that!!! Who next for testing? I think its you isnt it babydust?


----------



## babydust1

yup im testing sunday on the 10/10/10 :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

WOOOOOHOOOOOO Big big congrats hun! xx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Ooh I got happydance overdrive there!!


----------



## babybears25

thanks so much ladies!! i did the other FRER this morning and the line is a little darker :happydance: wohoo! still cant believe it!!

so how do you upload pics? its a bit blurry but you can see the lines clearly...no squinting required!! :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

To upload pics you have to have a photobucket account, you upload them to there and then copy and paste the image code in here. For example you copy this over less the spaces:

[ IMG ] https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/In the garden/DSC_0282-1.jpg [ /IMG ]

And get this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/In%20the%20garden/DSC_0282-1.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Oh also can you change my testing date to the 23rd Oct please as i have OVed early for me. Didnt manage to DTD last night but last time i got my :bfp: we didnt BD ov the day of OV so i still think we have a shot, just got to wait and see. Oh how i love the dreaded 2WW!!!


----------



## bumski

:happydance:YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: AWWW MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS hun, i cant believe it, im off for one day and miss our first BFP!

im soooooooo happy for you babybears, cant wait to see your pics, also you can upload by scrolling down the page that you type your post on and it says "manage attachments" click on there then upload you pic.

WELL DONE GIRL :hugs:

you next babydust, we def have it in the air now, iv started using cbfm and got a high, not sure how reliable it will be for me but hey, it keeps me happy :winkwink:

razcox i think you will be fine hun, now into the 2ww for you :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

cant wait to see pictures :) i hope i get mine tomorrow boooohooo if i dont but if not i wont let it bring me down ive got next month with the help of Clomid!! :happydance:

im so happy for you babybears!! :D lets hope its not too long before we get our second BFP!! :D


----------



## bumski

babydust1 said:


> cant wait to see pictures :) i hope i get mine tomorrow boooohooo if i dont but if not i wont let it bring me down ive got next month with the help of Clomid!! :happydance:
> 
> im so happy for you babybears!! :D lets hope its not too long before we get our second BFP!! :D

im sure you will, i will have to come on tomoz, i dont want to miss another one.

hey anyone heard anything off redrose? iv been talking to her on here for months and she has just dissapeared :shrug: hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## babybears25

thanks for the help...i hope this worked! i attached the image in manage attachments.

sorry its so blurry but i took it with my camera and it wont focus properly! 

i have to keep reminding myself :baby: ...it really is an awesome feeling!! :happydance: i cant wait for you all to get yours! :happydance:

i dont want to leave this thread either as its been so nice talking to you all! so i will keep in touch to see how your all getting on!

babydust next...i want to see that BFP tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## babybears25

haha i didnt click upload last time....
 



Attached Files:







881.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust1

woooo love them 2 lines babybears !! :D


----------



## babydust1

i want to see that BFP tomorrow to babybear lol!!! im keeping my fx'd for 2morro im excited but nervous at the same time as i normally dont do tests i normally just wait and let AF show her ugly face !! lol x

i aint seen redrose on here for a little while now :(


----------



## bumski

wow babybears those are fantastic lines!!!

would be lovely for you to stick around so we can see how your getting on.
still looking forward to your update tomorrow babydust.

i forget but isnt menageriemom close to testing too or am i just being really dumb? :dohh:


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom is only on CD9 i think, yes babybears you should stick around and update us on how your getting on !! :)

lol bumski im excited but nervous!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

those lines are fab. your def staying around to keep us going and spread your baby dust.


----------



## babybears25

morning ladies....

any news babydust??


----------



## Razcox

Waiting for news here too!


----------



## babydust1

ok so it was a BFN.... im not dissapointed or feeling like crap i just think the symptoms i had were me ovulating for the 1st time which is a good sign i know now with the help of clomid and metformin i'll do it !! 


things im going to be doing

pre-seed
clomid 50mg (CD2-CD6)
metformin (1500mg)
softcups
grapefruit juice
and lots of PMA i will do it before christmas is here && this is my month...


goodluck for the rest of you testing hope you get your BFP i know im not out yet till that af shows but i just dont think i am this month lol

i'll have my BFP in NOVEMBER :)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> ok so it was a BFN.... im not dissapointed or feeling like crap i just think the symptoms i had were me ovulating for the 1st time which is a good sign i know now with the help of clomid and metformin i'll do it !!
> 
> 
> things im going to be doing
> 
> pre-seed
> clomid 50mg (CD2-CD6)
> metformin (1500mg)
> softcups
> grapefruit juice
> and lots of PMA i will do it before christmas is here && this is my month...
> 
> 
> goodluck for the rest of you testing hope you get your BFP i know im not out yet till that af shows but i just dont think i am this month lol
> 
> i'll have my BFP in NOVEMBER :)

:hugs: sorry it was a BFN, I was so hoping we'd have 2 consecutive BFP's x


----------



## babydust1

i was hoping too hun, 
and now thinking about it those symptoms could have been because i ovulated for the 1st time, but also because metformin :) but it hasnt made me sad this month! i think thats because im still in shock that i actually ovulated lol!! that alone made me so happy!! 

i'll get my BFP soon, metformin and clomid have gotta do the job for me!! and the fact i had Ovarian Drilling!! lol

and soft cups pre-seed and grapefruit juice are just an extra bonus! lol :shrug:


----------



## bumski

oh hun, iv been telling dh about your situation and that i needed to check on you, gutted its bfn but isnt it still early? i got the tiniest, faintest of lines 11dpo.

also what did you test with? 

i got another high on cbfm today and finally got pos opk :happydance:
not taking it as actually oving yet though but its better than iv had for months.


----------



## SarahJane

bumski said:


> oh hun, iv been telling dh about your situation and that i needed to check on you, gutted its bfn but isnt it still early? i got the tiniest, faintest of lines 11dpo.
> 
> also what did you test with?
> 
> i got another high on cbfm today and finally got pos opk :happydance:
> not taking it as actually oving yet though but its better than iv had for months.

OOHHH peak will be tomorrow then by my guessing! You should ov tomorrow or the day after so get BD'ing... :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> i was hoping too hun,
> and now thinking about it those symptoms could have been because i ovulated for the 1st time, but also because metformin :) but it hasnt made me sad this month! i think thats because im still in shock that i actually ovulated lol!! that alone made me so happy!!
> 
> i'll get my BFP soon, metformin and clomid have gotta do the job for me!! and the fact i had Ovarian Drilling!! lol
> 
> and soft cups pre-seed and grapefruit juice are just an extra bonus! lol :shrug:

You aren't out yet hun, wait for AF first. There are so many people who don't even get implantation until 12DPO and if that was the case with you, it would be impossible to have a BFP now!

Either way, you are right to stay positive. You are now ovulating which means that soon you will get your BFP xx


----------



## bumski

SarahJane said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> oh hun, iv been telling dh about your situation and that i needed to check on you, gutted its bfn but isnt it still early? i got the tiniest, faintest of lines 11dpo.
> 
> also what did you test with?
> 
> i got another high on cbfm today and finally got pos opk :happydance:
> not taking it as actually oving yet though but its better than iv had for months.
> 
> OOHHH peak will be tomorrow then by my guessing! You should ov tomorrow or the day after so get BD'ing... :happydance:Click to expand...

so hope your right, will post a pic if i can find my camera, just so i know im reading it right. fx


----------



## SarahJane

Don't worry if CBFM misses peak tomorrow and stays high. Sometimes this happens as it only tests once on the morning and your ov peak could be at a different time. If you have a pos on an OPK that is a really good sign. Post a pic! xx


----------



## babydust1

ty!! 

well im 11dpo so maybe its still early my mum keeps trying to give me hope cuz when she had my sister her 1st she kept testing and never got a bfp till 6 weeks.. and when my sister had children she never ever got a positive test she had to have blood taken. not that thats the case with everyone lol i know shes just trying to keep me on track lol!! 

the test was pretty crappy ( oh my i sent OH for it lol ) i asked him to get me a FRER and he came back with some TESCO SHIT! ( sry 4 language ) lol! and then told me thats the only test they had ! and now ive just read the bak of the pack it says will detect from the 1st day of missed period !! i havent even missed a period yet arghhh 

never mind haha but i really dont think its my month but i still cant explain all these stupid cramps i have. maybe there because i ovulated maybe because of metformin i really dont know!! lol

but now i'll just wait and see if AF shows! the son of a witch she is lol


oooo bumski how many DPO are you? post us picsssss !! 


im still happy that i ovulated by my self so with all the hope ive got i hope clomid will do its job next month :) xx

my other sister also did a test which came negative and she threw it in bin after 3 hours lol, when she was putting her bins out 4 the bin man a week later it had turned positive arghh looks like it runs in family lol...


----------



## Razcox

Aww i'm sorry about the :bfn: babydust but as others have said its not over until the fungly bitch comes!!!


----------



## babydust1

ty hun! :) 

i have AF cramps now :cry:

but still could mean anything lol


----------



## bumski

have you looked at the test since, silly question really but when i took a tesco one early it took ages for a faint line to show, anyone would think im taking them, just really hoping for you :hugs:

these are my opks from the last few days, the bottom one is todays, they have all been very neg until today. i have taken another since which has come back the same (just to make sure :blush:)

just looked at the pic, it does look a bit better irl, honestly :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







101010 006.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SarahJane

It's looking positive! wooohooo!


----------



## babydust1

its looking good bumski !! :) wooop

haha yeah ive checked but still negative booooo! lol

oh well theres always next month! :D


----------



## Cupcake1979

SarahJane said:


> Hey cupcake, great to have you back ... yipppeeee
> 
> And what's more, I have the same cycle (CD4) so we can test together this month! :happydance: Menageriemom is slightly ahead of us and Topaz slightly behind too so we can go through all of the "fun" together!!
> 
> Seriously, really glad you are back and sending massive:dust: your way hun xx

Yay - glad we're on the same cycle...!! :hugs: Always great to have a testing buddy although this month i'm not testing till af is officially late... I'll probably end up eating my words hahah!!

Glad you guys are still about - one of the nicest groups of ladies I've come across on BnB :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey all,

Just catching up - in Portugal at the moment on holiday!!! Can't believe I missed the first BFP!!!

Congratulations and well done Babybears!! Such fantastic news - I'm really happy for you! Wooooohooooooooooooooooo... Can't wait to see your progress and your lovely bump progression pics :happydance:

Babydust - everything crossed for you... the witch hasn't shown so you never know!

Yay Bumski - looks like you're finally ovulating!! Woohooo!!! Is it the first time you've gotten a + on an opk since August? Great news and best of luck for this cycle :)

CD6 today... am so bored!! Bring on OV!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

bumski said:


> have you looked at the test since, silly question really but when i took a tesco one early it took ages for a faint line to show, anyone would think im taking them, just really hoping for you :hugs:
> 
> these are my opks from the last few days, the bottom one is todays, they have all been very neg until today. i have taken another since which has come back the same (just to make sure :blush:)
> 
> just looked at the pic, it does look a bit better irl, honestly :dohh:

Def a positive - go get babydancing hun :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

go bumski :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Cupcake, lets make a pact on testing then - no testing until AF due! I am not convinced we will make it but is worth a go!

You lucky thing being over in Portugal. Is it lovely and sunny over there? I have just had a week at home and it has been grey and horrid all week!
Me you and Topaz in boredom mode cupcake so lets think of a game to play... I spy?

I spy with my little eye something beginning with B... ??


----------



## babybears25

babydust - sorry about your BFN :hugs: i did a tesco hpt when i got my bfp with DD and i did it 2 days after AF was due (so i must have been 16dpo) and it was such a faint line...so i wouldnt loose hope yet. i am really glad this hasnt got you down and you are positively looking towards your next cycle :flower:

thanks cupcake...hope your having a lovely holiday in the sunshine :flower:

bumski - that bottom opk defo looks positive, it looks just like mine did! i was expecting it to get darker than that but it never did so we just bd'd that day and the day after....guess it worked! :happydance: get bd'ing!!

hope everyone else is ok :kiss:


----------



## babydust1

thanks hun i havent lost hope yet!! :) i'll wait and see if AF arrives if she becomes a week late then i'll test again if she shows fair enuff, 

after 4 years i have my hope there now more then i did before i know now after my operation n my positive OPK's and Clomid ive got more chance now then i ever did so lets hope november will be my month if not this one!! :D

im ready for my next cycle!! :) 

just hate the 2ww!! haha that im going to have to do again lol!! 

bumski are you starting clomid?


----------



## bumski

yeah got my next and final appointment on 4th nov so i should get my clomid then, i will not leave without a prescription!! :winkwink:

well i woke up this morning and cbfm was still showing yesterdays results so i held my pee and checked it again and it was the same :shrug:, so silly me thinks its not going to ask for a stick, i did an opk which is the same as yesterdays and chucked my pee away, checked the monitor again and NOW it wants a stick :growlmad:
what should i do? is 2mu any good?

lucky you cupcake, im sooooo jealous, hope your having a fantastic time hun :flower:

hope all you other ladies are good :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

bumski - I would say thats a +OPK :happydance: with regard to the CBFM i dont think it will mind 2MU so give it a go. My CBFM wanted a stick this morning again after begin - the last two days, i just ignored it not wanting to waste a stick.

How is everyone else this morning??


----------



## bumski

Razcox said:


> bumski - I would say thats a +OPK :happydance: with regard to the CBFM i dont think it will mind 2MU so give it a go. My CBFM wanted a stick this morning again after begin - the last two days, i just ignored it not wanting to waste a stick.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning??

thanks hun, couldnt believe it when i checked it again :dohh:
what day are you on now?


----------



## Razcox

I am on CD17 and 3DPO so nearly a 1/4 of the way through the 2WW. Its terrible though i have already started looking in my pregnacy book to see what my EDD would be if we managed it this month!!!! :dohh:

I swear someone up there is laughing at my expense though as another girl at work has said she is pregnant so thats 7 people round me expecting now. Shes only 19 and it was an 'accident' it just doesnt seem fair, i should be on ML now not still TTC :cry: Sorry all about the negative its just so hard to be happy for people around me now and how easy it seems for them. Just rubs salt into the wond a bit . . .


----------



## bumski

Razcox said:


> I am on CD17 and 3DPO so nearly a 1/4 of the way through the 2WW. Its terrible though i have already started looking in my pregnacy book to see what my EDD would be if we managed it this month!!!! :dohh:
> 
> I swear someone up there is laughing at my expense though as another girl at work has said she is pregnant so thats 7 people round me expecting now. Shes only 19 and it was an 'accident' it just doesnt seem fair, i should be on ML now not still TTC :cry: Sorry all about the negative its just so hard to be happy for people around me now and how easy it seems for them. Just rubs salt into the wond a bit . . .

i know what you mean hun, last year was the one for us, ALL our mates had babies without even trying, it does put you on a downer. the worst thing aswell is wondering where you would be pregnancy wise. really hope you manage to concieve soon, who knows, you may have already done it :winkwink: fx ay?

im the same as you though, if i do actually ov (which im not banking on yet) i will be working out all the dates, just trying not to get my hopes up too much yet as im sick of being dissapointed :nope:

one more hour and i will do my cbfm, will have held pee for 4 hours then.


----------



## topazicatzbet

your allowed to feel down about it razcox you have been through a lot. 

but you will gwt that sticky bean soon and you ll soon forget all the heart ache.


----------



## babydust1

oooo yes dont leave without prescription!! i shouldnt have got my clomid yet as it hasnt been 3 month since i had my op but garny gimme it anyways :D

sorry that your feeling down razcox hope you get your BFP soon hun :) 

how are you topaz? :) x


----------



## bumski

my monitor says high still, i have posted a pic of the last two days monitor sticks and the bottom one is today, also i have put todays opk, its slightly darker than yesterday, do you think i am def oving. arghhh im just dead excited incase i am because this means i will ov without clomid :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







111010 009.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust1

i would deffo say your OV !! without clomid!!! :D xx


----------



## babydust1

what CD are you on ? x


----------



## bumski

YAY :happydance: how exciting, now i need to corner dh quick, its good timing though because i couldnt bd for 4 weeks and that is up today, although i did sneak one in on sat :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

woooop!! get :sex:!! haha sneaked one in on sat :) woop looks like you've timed it right !!!


----------



## bumski

well its all confusing because if i dont count any bleeding i had from the loop diathermy im on cd 41 or someting, but i had a bleed which was very much like af 2 weeks after it, if that was af then i would be on about cd 14-16 ish, not sure because i didnt make a note of exactly when it started :shrug:

its just giving me hope because i was gutted thinking that the od would only make me ov once. i am doing my temp though so if i actually do i can confirm it with that.


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> oooo yes dont leave without prescription!! i shouldnt have got my clomid yet as it hasnt been 3 month since i had my op but garny gimme it anyways :D
> 
> sorry that your feeling down razcox hope you get your BFP soon hun :)
> 
> how are you topaz? :) x

im ok thanks, my temp dropped a lot this morning so im thinking the witch might land soon, hopefully with a 14 day lp so i can get on with catching that egg. i have a good feeling about my next cycle. I AM GONNA GET MY BFP.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> babydust1 said:
> 
> 
> oooo yes dont leave without prescription!! i shouldnt have got my clomid yet as it hasnt been 3 month since i had my op but garny gimme it anyways :D
> 
> sorry that your feeling down razcox hope you get your BFP soon hun :)
> 
> how are you topaz? :) x
> 
> im ok thanks, my temp dropped a lot this morning so im thinking the witch might land soon, hopefully with a 14 day lp so i can get on with catching that egg. i have a good feeling about my next cycle. I AM GONNA GET MY BFP.Click to expand...

i think your due a nice bfp now, not long until you can start to plan this next cycle :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

bumski dont worry if you dont get a peak on the cbfm, i know several people who havent and have got pg. my best friend being one of them and she is due in 5 weeks. 

keep temping and you will see that shift to confirm it.


----------



## Razcox

bumski said:


> my monitor says high still, i have posted a pic of the last two days monitor sticks and the bottom one is today, also i have put todays opk, its slightly darker than yesterday, do you think i am def oving. arghhh im just dead excited incase i am because this means i will ov without clomid :happydance:

they both look like +'s to me and i would say you have had the pre ov surge and could OV any day now :happydance: What your CP like?


----------



## bumski

Razcox said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> my monitor says high still, i have posted a pic of the last two days monitor sticks and the bottom one is today, also i have put todays opk, its slightly darker than yesterday, do you think i am def oving. arghhh im just dead excited incase i am because this means i will ov without clomid :happydance:
> 
> they both look like +'s to me and i would say you have had the pre ov surge and could OV any day now :happydance: What your CP like?Click to expand...

thanks girls, my cp is high, very open but feels quite firm :shrug:


----------



## Razcox

I never pay much attention to the texture or TBH how high it is. The last :bfp: i got was when my CP was low all month but it was very open around the peak on my CBFM. Confused FF no end but clearly it didnt matter in the long run, so i think its the openess you need to watch out for. As yours is open i say you need to jump DH and get :sex: to catch that eggy. GL xxx


----------



## babydust1

ooo topaz think your due that BFP next cycle!! :) 


bumski, i know a girl who also had OD and she had it done last decemeber and shes still OV on her own, 

so theres still hope for us, if not this cycle for you we will both deffo get a BFP in November with Clomid!! :D


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Sarah - I'm with you - no testing till AF due (mine should be here on 1st November)!

Bumski - did you get a Peak on your CBFM yet? With 2 lines like that thats when I get my "peak"... Seems odd that its still on a high reading?!?!? Yay for OV without clomid sweet - this month will be your month... I can feel it :happydance:

Well we've had a gorgeous day here in Portugal today - 25 degrees and not a cloud in the sky! But the past 2 days have been rubbish, full on torrential rain for most of the days :( supposed to be nice Tuesday and Wednesday but we fly back on Wednesday afternoon boo hiss... but at least I have OV to look forward to!


----------



## SarahJane

No testing til Nov 1st - I am changing my signature to November now! I will wait until 1st November. If AF isn't here by then, I will test! (I am due AF on the 31st/1st depending on whether I have 28 or 29 days) Great plan... PS hope the weather is gorgeous for the rest of your jollydays!

Bumski, I am totally convinced you are ovulating, your CBFM looks very close to peak so I'm suprised the peak didn't show today (I'll post a pic of mine if I get one over the next week so you can compare) Like Topaz said, you will see a temp shift after ovulation, that hasn't happened yet so you need to keep going and I'm convinced it will happen for you.

babydust - how's things your end? Hope AF has stayed away?

Razcox - I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant, spent today at work with 2 ladies who are 7 months pregnant, both unplanned (but now very wanted) pregnancies. Seems so unfair at times.

Topaz - loving the positivity hun, you will get that BFP x


----------



## menageriemom

First off, yay babybears!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!

I've been a little off the last week or so and I haven't been online (non-work stuff) much. Just skimmed the last few pages to check in. Will be back soon, I hope :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today?

Bumski - What did the CBFM say today? Hope it showed a peak for you xxx

Sarahjane - I think its a good idea about the testing and avoids any fake :bfn: 's, i try and wait until the day AF is due as well unless my temps take a nose dive in which case i dont bother! Saves on tests and i would rather see AF then that BFN most months.

Cupcake - Enjoy the rest of your holiday and i hope the weather is nice xx

AFM - 4DPO today but my temps have really dipped which is a bit odd, surely its far to early to be an implantation dip? I took my temp at the same time before getting up like i always do . . Here is my chart if you want a look?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## babydust1

razcox - i am the same i'd rather see AF then BFN!!, hope you get a bfp this month :)

sarahjane - yeah af has stayed away at the moment how much longer for i dont know!!. im hoping if i am going to start i hope it starts on time and not late!!! i want to take my clomid lol :) 

goodluck girls :) xx


----------



## bumski

hi, just wanted to let you know i got my peak this morning and another pos opk :happydance: opk is slightly lighter than yesterday though. i cant update on ff as im on my mums computer and cant remember my passwords :dohh:

babydust have you tested since? your still in with a good chance yet. :thumbup:

booo to coming home cupcake, dont forget the pressies :winkwink:

any sign of af approaching yet topaz?

sarah you must have the patients of a saint to wait until your possibly one day late. dh said if i am oving i cant test until im late, yeah right!! i told him where he can stick that idea aswell :haha:

menageriemom, "COME BACK" where you been?


----------



## Razcox

Bumski - Horay for the peak! Get in lots of :sex: now :)


----------



## babydust1

bumski get loads of :sex: done!!

no i aint tested again im just patiently waiting! ( haha yeah right i say patiently who am i tryin to kid haha ) 

ooo cupcake, enjoy the last days of your holidays 

menageriemom hurry back soon! where have you been! :)


----------



## babydust1

iv'e had a headache for the past 4 days now !! and nothing is shifting it :dohh::cry:

i took my 1 year old neice for a walk yesterday and she loves seeing animals so ofc we was in these woods looking at sheep horses cows etc and im achin all over for walkiing over hills and it was muddy ( it rained night before but was lovely on the day ) thought the sun would have dried the mud up but nope so i ended up having to carry her and getting OH to push the push chair cuz it was easier to push without her in it my arms are killing from carrying her all that way lol... but most of all we was filthy but had a good time haha :) :thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Last day of holidays and OH has been violently sick since 8pm last night... Horrible... must be food poisoning! So its blown out our last day... he hasn't moved off the sofa all day unless he's needed to rush to the loo!! Joy :( home tomorrow anyhow, just hope he's feeling a little better by then!

Yay Bumski for your peak - need to go at it like the clappers now hun - GL :)

Razcox - Strange temp dip hun... did you have a restless night or anything that could have affected your core temp? Other than that your temps look pretty stable - much more so than mine... Mine are all over the place, just hoping I can get a clear temp shift after OV, I have no idea if it will work!

Sarah Jane - I'm expecting a 28 day cycle (as I was before the miscarriage), although this is the first proper one since so ideally AF would be due on 31st October - but I think best to leave it till 1st Nov till one day late... I hope I can make it that far!

GL babydust - if af still not here, its looking good for you hun x

CD8 for me and still pretty bored - roll on OV and CBFM highs which means we can get started haha :)


----------



## babydust1

razcox - your temps look good apart from that dip anything that could have affected it ? xx


----------



## babydust1

yup im still pretty much in till the witch shows her face ( hoping she wont but anythings possible with her ) lol :shrug:


sry about your OH dont sound too good :cry: 
hope he feels better soon :)


----------



## Razcox

Cupcake - Sorry your OH is sick, what a way to end your time away :( Its so boring the bit before OV as you have nothing to do, at least in the 2WW we can all obsese over posible symptoms.

Babydust - Really hoping the :witch: stays away for you.

To answer you both no nothing odd about last night, i went to sleep a bit early as i was so tired but only by an hour or so . . . Will have to see what my temps do tomorrow.

Just noticed they have took my sig off!!!!!! I have had the same one for ages and had my angel ticker on there now its all gone and been removed!!! I am so angry what a bunch of heartless jobsworths . . .


----------



## Razcox

Panic over and siggy is back now, sorry admin for calling you jobworths i can have a bit of a temper sometimes :blush:


----------



## babydust1

hehe razcox :)

yup im hoping she stays away too!! :shrug:

but if she comes then she better hurry up n not keep me waiting i feel the urge to take this clomid haha !! :)


----------



## bumski

lol razcox, glad you got it back hun :hugs:

sorry about dh cupcake, he better get well soon, hes gonna be needed :winkwink:

and babydust - TEST!!!!!! come on, surely your late for af? :happydance:

i got anothe peak today and temp rise!!! yay!!! gonna play with my temps and slightly adjust the ones when iv had a few drinks, as it makes them rise a lot (was no point being t total now when not oving was there? :blush:)


----------



## bumski

iv added in the actual bleeding i had which i thought may be af because i had really sore boobs, which i never get, now it looks like it makes more sense.


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo bumski you have def ov'd, so i guess your knocked up now so better lay off the booze. lol


----------



## babydust1

loooks like you deffo Ov!! :) 

mmmm im not testing just yet my due date is today! && i have a funny feeling shes very much on her way !! :)


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> woo hoo bumski you have def ov'd, so i guess your knocked up now so better lay off the booze. lol

lol, no more drink for me, unless af arrives of course :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i am trying really hard not to get excited (and failing i might add) as i have been looking at the chart from when i got my :bfp: in feb/march. Well on 4DPO i had a dip in temps to around 36.8/7 and then on 5DPO it shot back up to 37. This cycle i had a dip on 4DPO to 36.8 then it went up a bit on 5DPO and now shot up to 37 on 6DPO . . . LOL just read that and it seems so silly to be getting excited about it.

How is everyone else doing?? Been a bit quiet on here lately?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds great razcox i feel a bfp coming on. a nice and sticky one too.

im still waiting for the witch to land, hurry up b**ch.


----------



## bumski

oh yay razcox, i dont blame you for getting excited over it, anything else yet going on, i know its early but i think we should all have bfps this month, yeah thats what we will do :thumbup:

sorry witch hasnt arrived yet topaz, she shouldnt be far off now for you though and you can get cracking with your next cycle :flower:

any news babydust, im still holding out loads of hope for you, come on post us some pics to obsess over :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Bumski - I have tingly boobs and they are a bit ichy too but its early to be having any symptoms i think . . . . I am so going to crack over the weekend and POAS!!!!


----------



## bumski

lol, why not, i figure if i test early and bfn then im just preparing myself for af, thats what i tell dh anyway, not sure how much he believes me though.

aching boobs is a good sign, keep them symptoms coming xx


----------



## babydust1

the :witch: has paid me a visit :cry:

i'll take clomid tomorrow so hope all is good for next month fx'd :)

goodluck girls testing soon!! 

ooo razcox sounds promising for you Goodluck hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## bumski

babydust1 said:


> the :witch: has paid me a visit :cry:
> 
> i'll take clomid tomorrow so hope all is good for next month fx'd :)
> 
> goodluck girls testing soon!!
> 
> ooo razcox sounds promising for you Goodluck hope you get your bfp :)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

i was really hoping you were gonna pop up with a lovely bfp.

hey, atleast its good to be oving :happydance:

and you will have an even better ov with clomid, last month was just a test run, now for your lovely bfp :flower:


----------



## babydust1

i really thought i wouldnt be sad about seeing the :witch: but im annoyed :cry:

i suppose i'll have to be positive and CLOMID WILL DO ITS JOB!!

i'm still so happy about OV on my own !! so hopefully clomid will do its job :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Babydust - Sorry about the :witch: getting you, but its great news about OVing and i am sure that Clomid will do its job next month xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, but with the help of clomid you ll get your bfp real soon


----------



## babydust1

thank you, i hope i do 4 years is certainly taken its toll on me now :cry: 

i wish you all the best of luck hope you get your BFP real soon

bumski since you had OD what are your periods like? mine are horrible the pains are unreal and ( sry tmi ) heavy and clotty :cry: 

i cant remember been like this before i had OD i know it could be things working but omg!! lol


----------



## bumski

babydust1 said:


> thank you, i hope i do 4 years is certainly taken its toll on me now :cry:
> 
> i wish you all the best of luck hope you get your BFP real soon
> 
> bumski since you had OD what are your periods like? mine are horrible the pains are unreal and ( sry tmi ) heavy and clotty :cry:
> 
> i cant remember been like this before i had OD i know it could be things working but omg!! lol

they have been strange, my first one was actually early mc so it was extremely heavy and painful, then the next one i got 23 days later and was very light, then the next was after the cervix treatment i had so was a bit all over the place but mainly light to medium.

how long is it since your last af? im just wondering because it could be heavy if you havnt had one for a while, either that or its because you have ov that its heavier, the two months i didnt ov mine were light. 

hope you feel better soon xx :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Aww sorry the :witch: is being a pain. An old manager of mine once said that the periods after she started OVing were much worse then before.


----------



## babydust1

This is my second period since Ovarian Drilling, and omg the 1st was a nightmare too exactly the same as this ( i guess no pain no gain ) lol i gained Ovulation but oh boy :cry: they are so painful i never had it this painful before i know its probs because my body's doing what it should do!

its been 29 days since my last period, i dont know they are so heavy, i just started earlier and its gone straight into a full blown period no light bits, heavy & clotty ( sry i know tmi ) but its only since i had OD i think maybe its because im ovulating now ofc a good sign :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:headspin::headspin::witch: has landed. thank god.

now on to my bfp cycle


----------



## babydust1

woooo topaz lets hope we get our BFP together !! :) x


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> :headspin::headspin::witch: has landed. thank god.
> 
> now on to my bfp cycle

woohoo, thats you and babydust onto your lucky cycles, 

is it me or has a few of us dissapeared?


----------



## Razcox

There do seem to be less since i joined . . . . Do I smell?? :rofl:


----------



## bumski

Razcox said:


> There do seem to be less since i joined . . . . Do I smell?? :rofl:

mmmm, now you mention it...... :winkwink: xx

i thought menageriemom would have been back by now, come on girls, stop hiding :shrug:


----------



## babydust1

there does seem to be less lol wheres sarahjane gone lol, and i thought menargeriemom was coming back!! lol seems to be only us 4 here lately lol

ouch ouch ouch :cry: whats the best pain relief tablets for AF?


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> woooo topaz lets hope we get our BFP together !! :) x

you bet hun, i feel like a bumper crop of bfps coming up soon


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve taken off a few that never post.

im sure sarah and menargeriemom will be back soon. redrose has dissappeared though.


----------



## babydust1

yeah redrose aint been online since last post here which was sept 18th, dont know where she's got too :shrug:


----------



## menageriemom

Hi ladies :) 

Just needed a little mental break from the TTC world, LOL. Topaz thanks so much for keeping up the front page. DH and I have been getting some good BD's in and I really hope this is my month! Much more CM than usual and the last couple days I've been feeling really good! Tried on a pair of jeans yesterday I haven't worn since June and they didn't squeeze the bejesus out of my belly like they were starting to before! Yay!

babydust sorry about AF and the nasty pain :( I was diagnosed with dysmenorrhea when I was a teenager so I can sympathize ... but it still sucks!

Feeling positive this month girls! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

welcome back menageriemom :happydance: hope your feeling better from taken a lil break :) glad to see you have come back feeling all positive :hugs:

oooo hope this is your month 

oo well done about the jeans, wish i could fit into some of my jeans, i used to be a size 8 till i found out i had PCOS then i flew up to a size 14 :cry:

yes this pain is tortcher! haha my cousin came round earlier and im sat there doubled over in pain because of af and she asks whats up and all she can say is u better get used to it labour pain is 1000 % worse! oh thanks thats just what i wanted to hear NOT ! its not just a pain u can get used to ( if only ) 

i feel better now though as all i can think about is taking my 1st round of clomid 2morro knowing im getting closer to my BFP :)


----------



## menageriemom

The best recommendation from me is 800mg of ibuprofen and a heating pad or hot bath! Oh, and chocolate :p


----------



## babydust1

well ive had hot bath i now have hot water bottle and ive had chocolate lol and ive just taken femixax express!! so it best work :) :thumbup:


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all sorry for the MIA act. Got a really really important exam next week and been trying really hard to learn it all (100 hours recommended in 2 weeks is a tricky one though - oops!)

On the TTC front, DH has a dr appt tomorrow so will hopefully see some results and I am going for a full MOT on 9th November. Even if they say it is too soon after 7 months, I will feel better to hear it from them!

I am nearing ov now, had 3 highs on CBFM so far which indicates that I may still ov at the weekend even though I had AF late. Am suprised at that as expected it to be delayed by a couple of days.

Not had a sec to go back and reply to everyone and gotta dash now. Hope you are all ok and keep smiling xxx


----------



## babybears25

i'm still here :winkwink: you cant get rid of me that easily!! i am eagerly awaiting you ladies to join me with your BFPs!!

also bringing lots of :dust:

babydust - sorry that evil witch got you...but really happy for you that you ov'd and excited you have the help of clomid for your lucky cycle!

topaz - glad the witch has finally gone!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no hun she just arrived. but she better make the most of her visit cos its her last in 9 months


----------



## babydust1

im sad that shes came but i have lots of PMA for my clomid month!! :) 

topaz sounds like you have lots of PMA this month too :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep got my bfp with callum after a dodge cycle so im gonna do it again.


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane, FX'ed for good news from the appointment!! 

I bet this will be your cycle Topaz :)

babybears congrats again! Please keep posting so at least I can live vicariously through you :p


----------



## bumski

yay, everyones popped back :happydance:

dont dissapear babybears, it would be lovely for you to stick around and keep us updated on everything, we should stick together until we all have bfps

(im only saying that incase im the last one standing :blush: lol)

well done with the weight loss menageriemom, i bet you feel good for it, hopefully it wont last though :winkwink: do you feel better after having a little break?

gl for the exam sarah, rather you that me :flower: i hope they give you some answers on your appointment, im sure everything will be fine though, :hugs:

this will be your month babydust, possibly even twins with clomid, woohoo how cool would that be? :happydance:

lets hope you have a nice regular cycle topaz, i love how you always have lots of pma, your def due yours now xx

come on razcox, any signs or symptoms? hey babyu should remind us of everything you got and when if you can remember and we can compare :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How are we doing today? Very dark and damp here today but i dont care because its FRIDAY!!! :happydance:

Sarahjane - Good luck for the exam and all that revision, i was never any good at that and always used to panic and cram the night before. Always worked out ok though as i have a good short term memory for stuff i have read! 

Babybear - Great to see you and would be great for you to stick around and keep us updated. xx

Topaz & Babydust - Love the PMA girls :happydance:

menageriemom - I know what you mean about the break as lovely as everyone is on here B&B can sometimes help to feed the TTC addiction. xxx

Bumpski - Will update below

AFM - Well i was in a foul mood all afternoon and just really fed up so we treated ourselves to a Mcdonalds last night. Think that was a bad idea as i felt awfull this morning and dry heaved in the bushes walking the dogs, luckily there was no one round to see me! Then Ela rolled in something awful on the walk so when we got back she made the whole house stink. Did nothing to help settle my tummy cleaning her neck i can tell you. My temps had a small 0.05 rise and are now at 37.05 the highest all month :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i def think we are gonna get some good news from you razcox.

i always have pma at the start of a cycle but then lose it as the cycle goes on. gonna try and keep it up this time. 
witch has properly landed today so gonna call today cd1.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh girls i have kittens. 4 so far 2 of each sex and they are gorgeous and look nice and strong. think she might have at least one more to come.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> oh girls i have kittens. 4 so far 2 of each sex and they are gorgeous and look nice and strong. think she might have at least one more to come.

oh wow!! congratulations :happydance:

cant wait to see some pics of them :flower:


----------



## Razcox

bumski said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> oh girls i have kittens. 4 so far 2 of each sex and they are gorgeous and look nice and strong. think she might have at least one more to come.
> 
> oh wow!! congratulations :happydance:
> 
> cant wait to see some pics of them :flower:Click to expand...

Wot she said :)


----------



## babydust1

oooo topaz cant wait to see pics !! my cat had 12 kittens last year arghh never again!! thats not all in one go lol she got out 3 days after having her 1st and fell pregnant straight away and by the time she had her other set i still had her 1st was a nightmare haha but they are sooo cute :) 

razcox this looks like your month :) :happydance: i love your picture!! :) 

bumski haha not another to tell me that i might have twins please!! thats what my doctor said too my OH's dad is a twin i also have twins on my side of the family & when OH had his sperm checked the speicialist had said that he had " super sperm " way more then he should have !! lol and with the help of clomid everyones convinced im gonna have twins!! i'd really like twins but im sad i only want one child haha! but if twins happend then i'd love it i only want 1 for the reason i could never put my self through this pain again 4 years of hell trying to conceive baby number 1 its been a long hard time so i always said i'd never put myself threw it again lol.. even tho OH reckons i will ( probs right ) haha :)


i have taken my first clomid pill :happydance: 

hope we get some NICE BIG FAT POSITIVES! this month :)


----------



## bumski

babydust1 said:


> oooo topaz cant wait to see pics !! my cat had 12 kittens last year arghh never again!! thats not all in one go lol she got out 3 days after having her 1st and fell pregnant straight away and by the time she had her other set i still had her 1st was a nightmare haha but they are sooo cute :)
> 
> razcox this looks like your month :) :happydance: i love your picture!! :)
> 
> bumski haha not another to tell me that i might have twins please!! thats what my doctor said too my OH's dad is a twin i also have twins on my side of the family & when OH had his sperm checked the speicialist had said that he had " super sperm " way more then he should have !! lol and with the help of clomid everyones convinced im gonna have twins!! i'd really like twins but im sad i only want one child haha! but if twins happend then i'd love it i only want 1 for the reason i could never put my self through this pain again 4 years of hell trying to conceive baby number 1 its been a long hard time so i always said i'd never put myself threw it again lol.. even tho OH reckons i will ( probs right ) haha :)
> 
> 
> i have taken my first clomid pill :happydance:
> 
> hope we get some NICE BIG FAT POSITIVES! this month :)

well if you have two in one go then you def wont have to try again, my mum reckons i will bang a few out once we manage to concieve this time, i would like a couple more because dd is 11 in nov and she has grown up an only child so far. its a shame because i think she has missed out on so much mucking about that kids should get up to.
its not done her any harm though, she is just very old headed for her age, sometimes i think she is the mum :blush:

yay for the clomid :happydance: are you temping this time or sticking to opks?


----------



## babydust1

im just going to be sticking with my OPK's im having my 21 day progesterone taking on 3rd November!! hope its good news :) 

i've never been excited about popping a pill as much as i was earlier taken that clomid!! haha :) i just hope it does what its supposed to! :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

keep an eye on how your feeling taking them hun, i know i was on a different dose but after a couple of days i turned into the bitch from hell, seriously dh couldnt even speak to me :wacko:

i started taking them at night and i was fine. hope they dont have that effect on you, for your dhs sake lol :haha:


----------



## babydust1

oh dear dont say that haha !! 

he read that just then looking over my shoulder asking what i was doing he was like oh thjats nothing unusual then as he cant speak to me anyways im always a bitch lmao :shrug: ( cheeky sod ) :blush:

yeah ive read quite a few bad symptoms with it ive heard lots of people get headaches and hot sweats! 

when were you taken it and what dose hun?


----------



## SarahJane

How exciting, we have babies... Widgets Kitties has had kittens! Congrats to Topaz and mum and can't wait to see some pics asap.:wohoo:

LOL:haha: at Babydust and her excitement over Clomid, I really hope it works this month for you, you deserve a break after 4 years!

Razcox - looking good and getting hotter even better, fx'd for you hun

Cupcake, you back in Blighty yet?

Bumski - your chart is looking good so far hun :thumbup:

menageriemom - I agree about needing to walk away sometimes. I had a week or so out last month as I was stressing over it too much

As for us, DH visited his lovely GP today and he has all manner of information to study about how and when to provide a sample. We have agreed he should wait til the end of the month to see if it happens this month and then he will take his sample into the hospital if not. I am really proud of him for going and talking about it as it must be tough as a man to have that sort of conversation. His GP was ace about it apparently and he's had a blood test today too so we are going out for a nice tea to celebrate progress (and a friends birthday too!!):happydance:


----------



## babydust1

ooooo enjoy tea sarahjane glad its all in the making for you, hope you get answers real soon :) welldone on your DH for going to make it happen! :) 


ooo yes the excitement is sure enough there haha!! :) :happydance: i just hope it carries on for 9 months! now that would be a real nice thing to happen and the best news ive heard in forever! :) 

except all you lovely ladies here getting your BFP's ofc :) :thumbup:


----------



## menageriemom

We spent most of the afternoon at a friends house and I got to ooh and ahh over their new baby. And then I found out my pregnant neighbor is doing more than smoking cigarettes and her baby may not be born healthy and there is a chance child services will take her... I hope they do if that is the case. Very sad :( 

SarahJane I'm so happy to hear that your DH is being supportive! Stay positive and relaxed this month, though!!


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> We spent most of the afternoon at a friends house and I got to ooh and ahh over their new baby. And then I found out my pregnant neighbor is doing more than smoking cigarettes and her baby may not be born healthy and there is a chance child services will take her... I hope they do if that is the case. Very sad :(
> 
> SarahJane I'm so happy to hear that your DH is being supportive! Stay positive and relaxed this month, though!!

It's strange but I am uber chilled out this month! It is the first month since starting TTC where I am just taking it as it comes. I honestly feel like it is going to happen when it is destined to happen at the moment as if that is not this month then I'm not going to stop the rest of my life.

Shocking about your neighbour. The poor kid doesn't deserve a start like that.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Back in the UK - got back late on Wednesday. OH made it ok after a full on 24hrs of throwing up!! Thank god! Nice to be back :)

Boo hiss for af Babydust and Topaz but glad to hear you're all positive and looking forward to a beautiful shiny BFP next month!

Topaz - awwww for the kittens - would love to see pics so hopefully you can post some and we'll all fall in love with the little beauties :)

Razcox - funny you mention you dog rolling in something gross whilst out walking. Our poppy has just started doing it too! So gross... She'll find a patch of dog poo in the field and go rolling all in it - her neck area so she ends up covered... We have to stick her in the bath when she comes in but its soooo horrible... God knows why they do it...

Bumski - Yay for ovulation - woohoooo. Hope you have caught the eggy and your our next BFP :) Everything crossed for you hun xx 

Sarah! CD12 for us both (i think)... Had highs on my CBFM since CD10 and just taken and OPK and got a smiley tonight so OV is on her way. Had some issues with my temping tho... I had a temp shift on CD8 with sustained higher temps since so FF added in crosshairs... but I had - OPK and low on my CBFM - Dry CM too... so must be a total fluke but freaked me out a little... How you getting on?


----------



## SarahJane

BOOOOOO! Where did everyone go? 

It's oh so quiet shhhhh shhhhh


----------



## SarahJane

Spooky you came back at the same time as me, as if like magic!


----------



## SarahJane

Still on high on CBFM for me and just had a neg OPK but looking close to positive so hope to get a pos tomorrow sometime and poss my peak too, yipppeee

I'd guess the FF crosshairs is a mistake, the travel and also slightly different weather probably sent it a bit loopy!! FX'd we both ov over next 2 days and make 2 little babes


----------



## Razcox

Hey all how is eveyone weekend going so far? 

Yeah for peaks an things on CBFM's, lots of :sex: going on the next few days.

8DPO here and temps went up again, still a ways to go until AF though. Lots of :dust: to all us ladies xx


----------



## SarahJane

Hey Razcox,

Great news about the chart! When will you test?

Weekend has been nice, out for lunch with a friend today and now snuggled up watching x factor with the cats, DH and a roaring log fire! Bliss


----------



## Cupcake1979

Woo yay for CBFM highs - I'm def gonna get peak on my monitor tomorrow morning as my CB OPK is now positive. Realistically do you count OV day from the second peak on your monitor?

We've BD yesterday, today and tomorrow but second peak will be Monday and I'm staying overnight in Nottingham so won't be able to do it then - just hope we have enough!!

Plus as I only have one tube, its only possible to get pregnant if the egg pops on the left hand side.

Raz - your temps sound great, i think you might have a BFP on your hands this month! Can't wait for testing day? When will it be?


----------



## babydust1

ooo i Live in Nottingham cupcake :) 

welcome back home btw hope your holiday was good except the last bit where your OH became ill hope hes feeling better now :thumbup:


this month sounds good for everyone here so far!! :) lets hope we get lots of BFP'S :happydance:

razcox it sounds promising for you what day are you testing ? 

sarahjane hope you enjoyed your lunch :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Another clear day here so i think i might tackle the shed and sort it out. Cant take the dogs our as one is on rest and the other has come into season so looks like they are house bound for a bit. 

Sarahjane - That sounded lovely, i think we might light the fire tonight and snuggle watching a film.

Cupcake - Welcome back to the UK x

AFM - My temps went down a tiny bit to 37.0 from 37.06 but its not a bit deal as its still way above my line. Think i will do one of the IC on wednesday then if AF doesnt show up will get a FRER or something on saturday as i dont have much faith in the IC's but they surpress the urge to POAS. Of to ASDA later to have brekkie and do the weekly shop then got housework planned and a bit of sorting. 

Whats everyone else up to today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

all sounding great there razcox. tempo cant keep goinging up and up cos you would cook so staying nice and high sounds perfect to me. dont over do it today there is a beanie in your belly. 

which dog is in season is it the one you are going to mate?

will try and get pics of the kittens later now mum is nicely settled with them, she is doing a fab job so far and we still have all 4. they just look like white mice at the mo though. lol.


----------



## Razcox

Its Raina thats in season, she is the baby so not the one we are breeding. Ela is due in next month so we will be a bit busy with her in the comming months.

I really really hope so about the beanine, just a few more days to wait to find out. If AF is going to show up my temps get lower at 13DPO then nosedive at 14DPO so i will know by thursday i think . . .


----------



## menageriemom

Razcox I hope to see pics when Ela has her pups!! I bet they will be beautiful

So by the calendar I should be 2DPO today but not sure of course. I kind of half-heartedly used OPKs this month. I didn't get any obvious darker-than-control-line positives and they went negative on CD12 or 13. 

SarahJane I'm happy you are more relaxed! This is probably my most relaxed so far, too. I just don't want to pull my last FRER out too early!! Self control is out the window with POAS. 

Neighbor had her baby yesterday afternoon, about 3 weeks early. I guess I'll see if they come home with her or not soon. The whole thing is very depressing. 

Lots of :dust: !!


----------



## babydust1

aww cant wait to see the pictures of the kittens :haha: at little white mice :) glad mother is doing a good job! :) 

&& deffo cant wait for the pictures with Ela, shes a very cute dog her pups will be adorable! :) 

looking good razcox dont worry about your little dip as topaz said you dont want it too high so your cooking! :) cant wait for you to test

menageriemom - its sad to hear about your neighbour, hope your keeping alrite glad your feeling relaxed :) 

wheres bumski hiding! :)


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all

After a day of boring study, a pos OPK first thing today and my first CBFM peak, I think I ov this afternoon (pains on right hand side) ... temps will show for definite in the morning but pretty certain. Fingers crossed hey!

I have 4 FRER's and a couple of DIGI's and NOT A SINGLE cheapy in the house so I'm not testing this month until it is worth it on the FRER. I was going to test on 1st Nov but I am getting more and more tempted by 31st. Avoiding the witch on halloween has a nice ring to it!! I will be 14DPO so should be accurate either way by then. Not sure how I will manage to stop myself until then mind you!!

Topaz, how are the babies doing? 
razcox - show us your chart! (love chart stalking!!)
menageriemom - hope the 2ww is flying
cupcake - you ov'd?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ohhh sounds good for you sarah - hope you got lots of baby dancing in :)

I got my peak on CBFM this morning and still have a + OPK, full on EWCM which I haven't had to this extent before. No pains yet though so think egg will pop tomorrow. As I'm off to Nottingham with work tomorrow. Babydust - My works head office is in Newark, I guess not far from you!

Am going to try and get a sneaky one in at 4am tomorrow to make sure I have CD14/OV day covered! Will have to convince OH as he's like a bear with a sore head in the mornings :(

Cool for testing on 31st - I like your thinking about the witch!! HAHA - might just join you as we're so close together with our cycles.


----------



## babydust1

ooo goodluck ladies for testing on the 31st :) sounds very good about the witch lets hope it will be a BFP :) 

sounds good about your OPK's sarah hope youve had lots of :sex: 

no cupcake its not far from me at all :) well done on the peak! 

hope there is loads of PMA in here this month & lots of BFP's :) 

well im on CD4 and im on my 3rd clomid tablet i havent had any symptoms really except hot flashes! and my periods gone all weird ( sry girls tmi ) you know when your at the end of your period and it goes dark!, its gone like that im only on day 4 i dont normally finish till cd7 and now ive had this i was stressing about eggs and ovulation and stuff and would it work if my cycle length shortens! haha i know nothing to worry about probs just me stressing but everythings new to me since having Ovarian Drilling :dohh:

:dust: too all :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning everyone! Just got back from walking the dogs and decided to sit and drink my morning cuppa with yo girls before i have to get ready for work. Dont even mind the fact that its monday today as its one step closer to testing day!!!

Sarahjane -Yeah for OV! Hope you have had the chance to get in lots of DBing. I tend not to test until after AF is due but these IC are the devils work and make it all to easy. I have 15 of the things so how can i not POAS early?

Cupcake dont worry too much if you dont DTD on the day of OV, i didnt manage it on the day of OV with my last :bfp: but it didnt seem to matter. Good luck xxx

Babydust - Glad you havent had any nasty side effects from the Clomid and that it looks like the :witch: is leaving. I wouldnt worry too much about it being a bit early its when you OV that determines cycle length not the :witch:.

AFM - Temps shot up to 37.08 this morning and as its the week day i had to temp at 6:30am rather then 7:30am. Very gassy which my poor dh is not loving! Only 2 days until testing with an IC . . . Ohh and here is my chart is you want a look:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## bumski

hi all, not been on much this weekend so lots to catch up on :wacko:

babydust- i was on 150mg of clomid early last year, i was a nutter honestly, dh is dreading me going back on them :haha: you will be finished yours soon, :happydance: i cant wait to see how well they work, super ov is on its way.

sarah- yay for dh going to drs, my dh hated it, i personally found it hillarious, the bad thing was, we were at midlands fertility clinic and shown into a little room, it was next door to the staff room and you could hear them all chatting and giggling, off putting to say the least, ohh never again :haha: so into the 2ww you go, gl hun :hugs:

cupcake - welcome back hun :happydance: glad to hear you got your peak! lol at dh first thing in the morning, reminds me of myself, i hope you catch that egg, have you had any pains yet to let you know which side you ov from? fx its the one you want :winkwink:

menageriemom, yay for oving too, it looks like its coming round really quick for everyone, hope you got lots of bding in :winkwink:

razcox - your chart is looking great hun, not long now until testing, i dont know how you manage to hold out, i will be desperate by friday. wishing you loads of look hun :thumbup:

topaz - get them pictures on, i cant wait to see them, i bet their absolutely gorgeous! has callum seen them yet?

afm, i have the worst head cold, i cant smell or taste anything, which is annoying as i love my food :cry: because of this i dont know how reliable my temp is. 6dpo today :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Bumski! I am getting quite excited but trying to stay grounded too just in case. I can add really bad HB to the list now as well though which is a very + sign :happydance: Only have IC but will POAS on wednesday and see . . . 

Hope you feel better soon, i hate having a cold xx


----------



## bumski

oh no, we have to wait until wed? :nope:

i keep trying to buy frer off amazon and my computer keeps crashing :growlmad: iv logged on about 10 times now, something is seriously wrong with it :dohh: hb is a good sign, i cant wait until wed now :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

thank you razcox :) oooo it really looks promising for you i cant wait till you test on wednesday :happydance: HB is a good sign! :) 

bumski - thanks hun i cant wait to OV!! im having my 21 day on 3rd november i hope them numbers are high and shows that i have actually ovulated!, im having hot sweats with clomid and a short period but apart from that no sign! i dont care as long as it does its job. i woke up a bit moody today which OH didn't like since taken clomid ive been dreaming about babies!! ( not such a good thing tbh ) and i woke up in such a horrific mood this morning.. maybe a clomid effect i dont know lol.. sorry to hear about your cold there such horrible things, hope you feel better and yayyy for 6dpo

im not gonna test this month untill 11dpo or if af dont show! :) && that seems forever away lol...

yay im on Day 4 of clomid!! last day of clomid tomorrow :)


----------



## menageriemom

So much OV'ing right now ladies!! I hope the :spermy: catches that egg for all of you :) 

Razcox you are very strong for not going crazy with POAS yet. I had my coffee, dropped the cat off at the vet for his *big snip* and now I'm bringing my pups out for a walk. Hope that HB is the first symptom!! 

Babydust FX'ed the clomid does it's job. Hopefully this is the month for your :bfp:!!!


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> So much OV'ing right now ladies!! I hope the :spermy: catches that egg for all of you :)
> 
> Razcox you are very strong for not going crazy with POAS yet. I had my coffee, dropped the cat off at the vet for his *big snip* and now I'm bringing my pups out for a walk. Hope that HB is the first symptom!!
> 
> Babydust FX'ed the clomid does it's job. Hopefully this is the month for your :bfp:!!!

ooo your cats going to have his snip done poor thing :haha:

thank you hun i hope so its my last day of clomid tomorrow!! :) 

:dust: to you! :)


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> ooo your cats going to have his snip done poor thing :haha:

I felt terrible dropping him off (since he will be there for about 36 hours, and has only known my home in the last few months) but he turned into a terror literally overnight - biting and howling and peeing outside of his litterbox, and harassing the dogs and chinchillas, so we knew it was time. Plus this city doesn't need any more kittens. 

Everybody have a good weekend?


----------



## babydust1

hehe i have 3 black cats 2 boys and a girl im glad all mine are done! was a nightmare 2 years ago when i had 12 kittens! could not be doing with that again lol :) 

i had an alrite weekend now just suffering with damn toothache!! :dohh::cry:


----------



## bumski

aww poor cat, my dog felt sorry for his self for weeks after, he is very mard though :dohh:

boo for the toothache babydust, i cant shift this cold its driving me mad, sniffing and sneezing :nope: i think im as mard as my dog :blush:


----------



## babydust1

aww dont sound good hun hope your feeling better soon! & hopefully it will pack its bags and P-off ! :D

this toothache is annoying me im gonna rip me effin tooth out in a min!! :cry:

toothache gets me so mardy sry haha!


----------



## bumski

well i have had mild af pains most of the day, is this normal after ov, i am still a bit of a learner when it comes to all this :blush:
obviously way too early for any hormones but my opk today is almost positive, their is no way i could have got it wrong and im about to ov now is there? really worried now incase my temp going up is to do with a cold coming :cry:

if its still the same in the morn i will post a pic. dh thinks i should stop doing them, hes probably right but curiosity gets the better of me :dohh:


----------



## bumski

nah iv just looked at my chart and nothing else points to ov approaching, im just being paranoid i think :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

Bumski - pos opk could mean very early pregnancy ;-)

But more likely, it is prob just the remnants of ovulation - your chart looks pretty clear cut and temps are rising which looks fantastic. Give it 4 or 5 days and hopefully the BFP will show clear as day!

Razcox, another positive chart, if it keeps nice and high as it is now you too will be looking at a BFP very soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry girls, been working since the kittens were born so not had chance to get pics, taking some annual leave tom so will do my best to get some pics then.

raz cant wait to see that bfp.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Having a mixed morning here woke up at 4:30 dying for a pee so got up and went to the bathroom where i had an overwhelming urge to POAS. The only thing i had in the bathroom was some spare CBFM sticks so they had to do. I know its bad to use opks as HPT but i felt the NEED to pee on something. On the stick i got a 2nd line not a really dark one but a line :happydance: I went back to bed for a couple of hours and took my temp at 6:30am expecting it to be low because of my trip to the loo. Wrong! Its now jumped to 37.17.

Spurred on by all this i decided to do one of my IC to see what that said and i got a :bfn: so not sure what to do tomorrow now. Do i test with FMU on an IC or leave it until thursday to test again?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bumski

i really wouldnt trust ic to be honest, they never really show until your late for af, have you got any others you can try with tomorrow?

wow your temp has shot up, its all a good sign, i cant wait for your update :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

No i only have IC and digis for when i get a :bfp: i didnt buy any more FRER for some reason and wont be able to get DH to take me to ASDA to buy one until AF is late (i cant drive). . . He doesnt believe in early testing. :(


----------



## bumski

Razcox said:


> No i only have IC and digis for when i get a :bfp: i didnt buy any more FRER for some reason and wont be able to get DH to take me to ASDA to buy one until AF is late (i cant drive). . . He doesnt believe in early testing. :(

ha, that sounds familiar, dh doesnt like me testing early either. i told him i either i do them with him or when hes not there, lol.

if you have plenty of them i would do one every morn now, then atleast if a line starts to appear you can see it getting darker
( that, and it feeds my obsession checking on your results, :blush:)


----------



## Razcox

LOL well I have squirreled some away in the bathroom now in case I need to pee at silly o'clock again tomorrow morning :thumbup:

I just dont feel like AF is on the way, :shrug: got more HB today as well


----------



## bumski

oh its sounding good :happydance: lol at hiding some away, i forget where i hide the things :dohh: what day are you due af?


----------



## Razcox

AF is due to show her fugly face on Friday, temps normally go down the day before on CD13 so if they are still high i will be very positive . . . Two days to go!

How are things at the start of the 2WW? I am always really positive at the start lol!


----------



## menageriemom

Razcox things sound really promising!! FX'ed those temps stay up! Keep us updated! 

Is it even possible not to symptom spot? Pressure in my lower belly has got me all excited but I know it's crap because I'm only around 4DPO. I just wish these days would go by faster!! 

I can't wait for kitten pics Topaz!!


----------



## babydust1

Sounds promising Razcox, fx'd that your temp stays up high! :) 

i would'nt trust the IC, cant wait till you test again and give us the results were all waiting for! :) 

well i took my last Clomid today & my period has now gone :happydance: 

so looking forward to this month!! :) 

i've been up all night with toothache!! :( i cant get into the dentist for 2 weeks to top it off i think its a bloomin abcess! not so good im in so much pain cant tolerate toothache :cry::dohh: 

and now i have to go to the hospital after 6 to see if they can help me! :( 

hope everyone else is good today :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

right girls here are some pics, cant really see the kittens that well though.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0279.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0284.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## menageriemom

Awww look how tiny they are! How many are there in total? (Sorry if you said that already!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

there are 4. 2 boys and 2 girls/

3 are doing really well but one little boy is slow to gain weight but he is a fighter so think he is just gonna be a slow gainer.

they weigh 120-150g now at 5 days old.


----------



## Razcox

Aww so cute xxx Cant wait to see them grow up a bit x


----------



## Razcox

Well i POAS again this morning with FMI and i got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg

Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg

Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: just a very good sign!


----------



## bumski

OMG!!!!!!!!! That is BFP!!!!! I know its faint but its definatly there and definatly pink. YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance: a BIG MASSIVE congratulations from me :hugs: XXXXXX


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow weeeeee Razcox - def looks like a BFP to me too!!! Congrats :happydance:

How are your temps this morning???

Can't wait for the FRER:happydance:


----------



## Razcox

My temps have dipped a tiny bit but there were very high yesterday at 37.17 and have gone back to my more normal 37.08 so still way above the cover line. Told my DH AF is due tomorrow so will be able to convince him to take me to ASDA tomorrow night to get a better test to pee on friday morn the day AF is really due but shhhhhh dont tell him!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

what you talking about not classing that as a bfp. thats a bloody great bfp misses. i can see it with out inverting or increasing the size of the pic.


i just knew it was your month and this one is gonna stick. so happy for you hun. 

let me know when your happy for me to update the front page.


----------



## Razcox

Will do Topaz i think its sinking in a bit more now, i will be a bit happier when i am best when AF is due so fingers crossed you will be able to update it saturday . . .


----------



## bumski

ha ha, nice one for telling dh your due tomorrow, very sneaky, i bet you will get a fantastic line on frer by friday :happydance: i cant wait to see the pics

i rushed on here this morning for your update, really really happy for you, what has dh said?


----------



## Razcox

errrrr well my DH said 'see you later' as i walked out the door with the dogs for there morning walk and i then POAS when i got back (yes i was dying for the loo by the time I got back!!) so he doesnt know . . . . :blush:

He wouldnt believe it was a line TBH it has to be more or less in neon letters before he believes it. Thats why the Digis are good for him, will be doing one of those on sat all being well :)


----------



## bumski

ah, bless, i bet its gonna kill you to keep it in, it would me (mouth almighty :blush:) i understand about him not believing it until its in his face, my dh is like that, a line is definatly NOT a line with him :dohh:

oh atleast ya got us lot to get excited with you, i cant wait for tomorrows update already :happydance:

how are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## Razcox

I feel fine, terrified and excited all at the same time and already started the knicker check dash at work!!! Another sign i am getting a :bfp: and not af is i have loads of CM when normally i am drying up about now. Scares the crap out of me though as it feels a bit like AF.

How are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## bumski

nah, nothing. iv had lots of cramps and pains, nearly everyday actually but to be honest this may well be normal, i have a feeling this is not my month but im happy to have ov naturally, it means we will have a lot more chance now :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Yay Razcox! That is a total BFP! :happydance:

I'd love to fast forward to next week right now so I can test :cry: 

Rant: 



Spoiler
Neighbor came home with her baby and I just want to scream! Their house is deemed "unfit for human habitation", they have a major flea infestation from their revolving door of pets, neither seem to have jobs right now, and she drank/smoked/used drugs the entire pregnancy and she gets to come home with her and not pay a dime for her medical care (unlike most of us in the US) and nearly weekly ultrasounds (because she was high risk) while the state throws her more money to continue, if not support her to live the way she does. Arrrggghhh!!! I am just hoping her baby has a chance and that she doesn't smoke or do drugs while breastfeeding.


----------



## bumski

menageriemom said:


> Yay Razcox! That is a total BFP! :happydance:
> 
> I'd love to fast forward to next week right now so I can test :cry:
> 
> Rant:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Neighbor came home with her baby and I just want to scream! Their house is deemed "unfit for human habitation", they have a major flea infestation from their revolving door of pets, neither seem to have jobs right now, and she drank/smoked/used drugs the entire pregnancy and she gets to come home with her and not pay a dime for her medical care (unlike most of us in the US) and nearly weekly ultrasounds (because she was high risk) while the state throws her more money to continue, if not support her to live the way she does. Arrrggghhh!!! I am just hoping her baby has a chance and that she doesn't smoke or do drugs while breastfeeding.


that is so wrong about your neighbour!! how does this actually work? iv known drug users keep their kids as they say they are better off with their parents, so getting off your head while you have a baby in a cot for god knows how long and having all sorts of scum in your house is not abuse? you cant tell me them kids are looked after and loved and played with, more like they get used to coping in dirty houses, with random scum and sitting alone!
sorry, it just brought back memories of a little girl i looked after once whos mum was a smack head, her mum didnt even know me yet left her kid with me, what does that tell you?


----------



## SarahJane

Oh my god, I go away for a boring financial services exam and come back to the amazing news for Razcox. Looks amazing hun and fx'd it will stick nicely. Congratulations, I am well chuffed for you.

Topaz, the kittens do look like mice but very very cute ones!! I'd love to breed a cat and be able to see them grow from so tiny. How is the little one doing?

Menagerimom, I don't know how you manage without saying something to your neighbour. I would end up saying something and make myself hated. I really hope she looks after the baby. 

Bad news on my side is that looks like I have not ovulated this month, temps have stayed constant and I have now had a pos OPK and stomach pains for 4 consecutive days so looks like eggy is struggling to come out. I was ill for the first week of the month, I have also been very stressed about this exam and not sleeping and working 18 hour days so it is no bl**dy wonder my body has said enough! I am not sad though, it is a bit frustrating but I'm not going to get hung up about it. Next month will be my month!

Bumski, drop in temps could be implantation, don't count yourself out just yet!! Cramps are very positive news...

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds just like me last cycle sarah i had pains for a week until i finally ovulated.
the little one is gaining weight now slowly but surely.


----------



## babybears25

wow...just thought i'd pop in to say hi and....i see a BFP!!!

congrats razcox!! :happydance:

keep them coming ladies!! i want you all as bump buddies!

cant wait to see your next test razcox! :flower:

as for me...i am feeling very tired at work and sicky when i first get up in the mornings. my bbs are so tender at the moment. got my first midwife appt 4th Nov, should have 12 week scan first week of Dec :happydance:

hope your all ok and keeping positive :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!

Babybears - Thanks for popping in! Its great news about all your symptoms even if it does make you feel a bit crappy xxxx

Topaz - So glad the little one is gaining weight i'm sure he will catch up to the others by the time they are bigger x

Sarahjane - Sorry you have been sto stressed but dont rule yourself out yet. In feb i got highs on my CBFM for a week i was really stressed but we still DTD and then 2 weeks later i got a :bfp: out of it. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

menageriemom - Thats awful about your neighbours, i sear some people should have the pill piped into there water supply to stop them breeding!!! How are you doing today?

Bumski - Any update on you? I am having a few cramps as well but i seem to get this everymonth weather i got a :bfp: or AF. Its all so confusing!

AFM - Did another IC and the line was darker and thicker which is great news and i am now classing it as my :bfp: :happydance:

Here it is:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

And inverted:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg

My temps are nice and stable at 37.08 so just got to wait and see what happend now. If all is going well next week i will ring the doctors and sort out my early scan.


----------



## bumski

that is a fantastic line razcox :happydance: what will be your next test, looking forward to it :thumbup:

topaz, them kittens are gorgeous, i love cats but dh has never had one and thinks they are all out to attack him, mind you when we first got together i had a cat and he did jump on dhs head all the time :haha:

sarah, boo for no ov :growlmad: i know that feeling all to well, hopefully like topaz says it could just come late, especially if your still having positive opks, fx for you :hugs:

any symptoms on your side yet menageriemom? this 2ww is killing me, the first one was not so bad because i wasnt 100% sure i had ov until blood test.

where are you babydustand cupcake ? how are you both getting on ?

i caved and tested today, BFN of course, wish i hadnt done it now though because i feel like shit :cry:, you would think im used to it by now, think i will try and wait until next week now and see if i get af by tues, knowing me that wont happen but dont fancy another BFN :nope:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a lovely line, especially for an ic, cant wait to see a frer. def a bfp. 

im off to the shops later to get my grapefruit juice im gonna go all out this cycle. 
need to do my mia spell later as well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

bumski you need to wait a few more days for your bfp to show up. beanie only implanted yest by the looks of your chart.


----------



## Razcox

I agree bumski its a bit early to test but that dip does look good xxx


----------



## bumski

oh i hope your both right, i need to stop thinking about it so much, i dont think that helps :blush:

what is the spell about topaz?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i bought a fertility bracelet (rose quarts) and a stone to go under my pillow and she does a spell to increase fertility and you have to do some things when she sends them to you. she has very good reviews and all the money she makes goes to charity as her son has kidney disease. 
i paid £7 for the braclet stone and charm very pretty as well as helping me get my bfp


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> i bought a fertility bracelet (rose quarts) and a stone to go under my pillow and she does a spell to increase fertility and you have to do some things when she sends them to you. she has very good reviews and all the money she makes goes to charity as her son has kidney disease.
> i paid £7 for the braclet stone and charm very pretty as well as helping me get my bfp


aww how sweet, i hope it helps bring your bfp, if nothing else its nice to have something positive when ttc anyway.
how auful about her son :nope:


----------



## Razcox

That sounds lovely, i have a book of spell and there are some in there for fertility, not tried them mind!! I also have a necklace that is an acorn made of tigers eye that used to belong to my great nan. The acorn is symbol of huge potential and good luck and tigers eye is meant to bring luck. Think i will be wearing this the next few weeks!


----------



## babydust1

WOW i come back and see BFP congratulations razcox & what a fab line that is on a IC cant wait untill you test again!! :)

sarahjane - sorry about OV :( i know how that feels i never ovulated for ages :cry: but dont count yourself out my sisters friend got told she never ovulated the month she had her blood tests done but she actually fell pregnant lol..

bumski - sry about your BFN but your not out yet!! :) and it does make you feel like shit doesnt it :cry: 

babybears - :) hellooo great news about your symptoms i know they may make you feel crappy but at least its worth it and you know your little beans there :) 

topaz - glad the little one is doing better im sure it'll be big by the time others grown too :) sounds good about the fertility bracelet hope it works and heads you straight to your BFP!! :) 

menageriemom - hope you get your BFP next week! cant wait for you to test! :) 
sorry to hear about your neigbour! some people just dont deserve to have kids bahhh that upsets me hearing stories like that they just dont appreciate what they have! 

ok sry if ive missed any one out. hope your all ok! :) 

well sry ive been away ive had bad toothache i took my last clomid 2 days ago! but now im taken antibiotics for an abscess! im hoping it wont affect the clomid even tho drs dont think it will because if you are taken the pill it can affect it and you can actually fall pregnant so he reckons it could actually help me but im not taken into that! lol 

im going to get some grapefruit juice too later! :) 

i dont know when to test for ovulation because i know clomid can give false ovulation tests arghh! =/ x

i just got told my friend is also pregnant today after 3 years of trying she had OD in december and was on her last round of Clomid and shes just found out shes pregnant!! :)


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Razcox that is a lovely line!! How are you feeling?? Topaz that bracelet sounds beautiful and so glad the money went to a good cause! I am going to have to look into something like that. 

SarahJane do you think your long work days might be affecting OV'ing with stress or anxiety? Hopefully this is just a random bum month for you! 

Babydust - tooth abscesses SUCK! I hope the meds help you feel better though. That clomid is some amazing stuff, though! You are bound for a BFP soon, I can tell :flower:

Bumski you are about 9DPO today? I would have totally tested already, too! Stay positive!! :thumbup:

I really want to say something to my neighbor but I just cannot stir up stuff like that with a person that lives less than 20' away from me. She is very vindictive, too. One of her friends told me her uterus ruptured so I am hoping nature gave her a spay. I don't know if they repaired it or not. 

As for me, I am feeling on and off nausea and even DH says "it's got to be morning sickness" but I just cannot believe that so soon. Maybe I'm just getting the damn flu :sick:

We need a: 

https://s.myniceprofile.com/myspacepic/816/81686.gif


----------



## babydust1

yes this tooth abscess does suck i have been up 3 nights in a row with it in pain im now taken codein and antibiotics for it wooop! hopefully it will go away then i can get the tooth ripped out! :) 

the nausea sounds good lets hope its the start of your BFP!! :) 

i hope i get mine soon but im only on CD8 which sucks haha it seems ages away before i can test! arghhh but ill be poas soon for opk's haha! :) x

ive actually just read that taken clomid i should ovulate 5-9 days after taken the last pill :) x i took the last pill 2 days ago! x


----------



## GlasgowGal

bumski said:


> that is a fantastic line razcox :happydance: what will be your next test, looking forward to it :thumbup:
> 
> topaz, them kittens are gorgeous, i love cats but dh has never had one and thinks they are all out to attack him, mind you when we first got together i had a cat and he did jump on dhs head all the time :haha:
> 
> sarah, boo for no ov :growlmad: i know that feeling all to well, hopefully like topaz says it could just come late, especially if your still having positive opks, fx for you :hugs:
> 
> any symptoms on your side yet menageriemom? this 2ww is killing me, the first one was not so bad because i wasnt 100% sure i had ov until blood test.
> 
> where are you babydustand cupcake ? how are you both getting on ?
> 
> i caved and tested today, BFN of course, wish i hadnt done it now though because i feel like shit :cry:, you would think im used to it by now, think i will try and wait until next week now and see if i get af by tues, knowing me that wont happen but dont fancy another BFN :nope:

Don't give up, you're not out yet! I tested at 10DPO and got :bfn: was gutted, but my period was late so i tested again at 14DPO and got :bfp: 

:hugs: & :dust:

L.x


----------



## SarahJane

hello Glasgow, welcome, nice to have new faces so stay put and keep us company! (have you got pets? - random question I know but always my first one to new peeps)

razcox, I am so pleased for you and can't wait to see the next test. I thought you might be pregnant really early this month so I'm so pleased it happened for you.

Bumski - you aint out girl, this could be your month too xx

Babydust, hope the tooth feels a bit better and that the clomid is doing its job nicely

How are you cupcake, you still holding out til Halloween before testing

Cheers to everyone for the nice comments about my annoying month. Looking at temp rise today, I may have finally ovulated (time will tell) Not great from a BD perspective as none since the weekend so doubt this is my month but at least I can relax now and wait.

Topaz, how's things your end - you go for it with the grapefruit and let's make this month a super lucky one xx


----------



## SarahJane

BTW glasgow, when is the baby due?


----------



## GlasgowGal

SarahJane said:


> hello Glasgow, welcome, nice to have new faces so stay put and keep us company! (have you got pets? - random question I know but always my first one to new peeps)
> 
> razcox, I am so pleased for you and can't wait to see the next test. I thought you might be pregnant really early this month so I'm so pleased it happened for you.
> 
> Bumski - you aint out girl, this could be your month too xx
> 
> Babydust, hope the tooth feels a bit better and that the clomid is doing its job nicely
> 
> How are you cupcake, you still holding out til Halloween before testing
> 
> Cheers to everyone for the nice comments about my annoying month. Looking at temp rise today, I may have finally ovulated (time will tell) Not great from a BD perspective as none since the weekend so doubt this is my month but at least I can relax now and wait.
> 
> Topaz, how's things your end - you go for it with the grapefruit and let's make this month a super lucky one xx

Hiya,

Yeah, I've got a dog called Ozzy, he's six month old. That's him in my profile pic.

L.x


----------



## GlasgowGal

SarahJane said:


> BTW glasgow, when is the baby due?

Due on 20th June 2011. First scan next wed at 6 weeks 5 days.

L.x


----------



## SarahJane

Durrr - missed the profile pic! He is adorable... 

Bet you are so excited for the scan. Has the morning sickness kicked in now?


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today?

Bumski - I agree with everyone else, i tested at 10DPO and the next day it was a faint :bfp: now they are getting darker everyday.

Rough as a bears backside this morning so no walk for the doggies and an extra 1/2 in bed for me. Now i feel so hungry i could eat my own arm! No photo's today as the test was darker then yesterdays so i am happy with that. Will be cracking open the digi tomorrow though so will take a picca of that x


----------



## bumski

hey razcox, so glad your lines are getting darker, dont be shy, we love to see your lines :happydance: cant wait to see the digi, bet it will say 2-3 weeks :happydance:

hi glasgowgal, congratulations hun, i bet you cant wait for your scan, dont forget to show us some pics :winkwink: i have tested again with lots of tests today :blush: ya know just to make sure, and complete BFN!!! so it has taught me a lesson, no more testing unless af doesnt arrive, iv done my own head in with it :dohh:
i only have ic left now and i wont use them unless im late, i dont know how long my lp is but if its 14 days i will be due af on tues.

hope your tooth is feeling better babydust, i feel sorry for you, i know how painful abscesses are, when i had one i kept waking in the night crying with pain :nope: i really hope your tablets have kicked in :hugs:

sarah, hopefully your temp rise has meant ov, its awfull waiting around. and if you have you still have a chance, sperm lives for 5 days doesnt it, fx for you. xx

how are the kittens doing topaz? has the little one grown any yet?


----------



## GlasgowGal

SarahJane said:


> Durrr - missed the profile pic! He is adorable...
> 
> Bet you are so excited for the scan. Has the morning sickness kicked in now?

No morning sickness yet. :thumbup: I am excited about the scan, but nervous too, my last prg was ectopic, so this scan is really just to check that the bean is in the right place and healthy. 

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## GlasgowGal

bumski said:


> hey razcox, so glad your lines are getting darker, dont be shy, we love to see your lines :happydance: cant wait to see the digi, bet it will say 2-3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> hi glasgowgal, congratulations hun, i bet you cant wait for your scan, dont forget to show us some pics :winkwink: i have tested again with lots of tests today :blush: ya know just to make sure, and complete BFN!!! so it has taught me a lesson, no more testing unless af doesnt arrive, iv done my own head in with it :dohh:
> i only have ic left now and i wont use them unless im late, i dont know how long my lp is but if its 14 days i will be due af on tues.
> 
> hope your tooth is feeling better babydust, i feel sorry for you, i know how painful abscesses are, when i had one i kept waking in the night crying with pain :nope: i really hope your tablets have kicked in :hugs:
> 
> sarah, hopefully your temp rise has meant ov, its awfull waiting around. and if you have you still have a chance, sperm lives for 5 days doesnt it, fx for you. xx
> 
> how are the kittens doing topaz? has the little one grown any yet?

Hey Bumski,

Sorry you're still getting BFN's. I don't blame you for not using you IC test yet. I did three cheapy internet tests before i would use my CB digi. Wasn't breaking that one out until i was sure i wan't imagining the 2 pink lines. Although i have to confess i have done two more digis just to make sure my levels are rising. :thumbup: 

Take care sweetie.

Love & :hugs: & :dust:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls. i ve got my grapefruit juice on the go . yummy. i want lots of ewcm this month.

gonna ring and see if i can get a reflexology appointment as my normal lady is on hol. 

the kittens are doing well (all 4 of them) and looking more like kittens now will try and get some more pics but they wriggle too much. lol.


----------



## babydust1

hehe, yes im drinking grapefruit juice too :) the antibiotics hav kicked in but still having a bit of sleepless nights its still painfull but not half as bad as it was! 

sorry about your BFN bumski but dont count your self out just yet!! 

lets hope the temp rise is ovulation sarahjane :) 

glad the kittens are doing well topaz cant wait to see some more photos now :) 

Razcox sorry about feeling crappy this morning but its all in a good way! cant wait to see your other test 2morro i love looking at tests haha even if it aint mine :) xx

hey glasgowgal :) sorry about your ectopic hope all is well with you and your scan and wishing for a sticky bean for you! :) xx 

hope everyone else is alrite :) x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Had alot on lately so I haven't made it on - can't believe how quick our little thread moves on.

Raz - loving the BFP!! Can't wait to see your digi - that's truely when it becomes so real :) Hoping and praying for a real sticky one for you hun.

Bumski - I have a good feeling about you this month, especially with your implantation dip!! You're not out till the witch shows up and I'm sure come Tuesday you'll have alovely pink BFP wooooohooooo can't wait!

Sarah - sorry you're having a difficult time at the moment but sounds like you popped an egg so you may be in there with a chance - think positively cycle buddy!!

Yay for Glasgow... Can't wait till your scan next week. All will be fine. Totally understand your concerns after the ectopic - I was the same... Your scan will be the scariest moment, but you'll see a ickle bean with heart beat fluttering away :) 

Poor babydust really feel for you with your abcess. Hope it gets better soon x

Topaz how you finding the Reflexology. I'm doing it too... and since i started i've noticed I get pains in my ovaries during the folicular phase - just wondering if its over stimulating the folicles to produce loads of eggs... certainly wierd. Have you had any noticeable things happen since you've been doing it? The lady that does it says one of her IVF ladies went for egg collection after she started up the Reflexology and the doctors were amazed at the amount of eggs they collected from her... strange huh! I feel it can only have a positive impact, but its bloody expensive (bought a course of 6 45min sessions for £175!

AFM - I'm 5 DPO temps rose again today. I've had nagging pains on my left hand side - same as I did the cycle i got pregnant (pain created from corpus luteum, so I was told) but it freaked me out so much when I got my BFP I though surely it must be another ectopic - so I think this pain is just me and I have to live with it - always another thing to worry about.

I'm bloated, gassy, exhausted, have lots of creamy CM with sore boobs but not getting hopes up... What will be will be and I just feel sure that the egg popped on my tubeless side.

I guess time will tell. Hoping to hold off testing to the 31st Halloween! Can you imagine a halloween BFP! I'm sure I'll have caved by then and tested early :)


----------



## SarahJane

What a lovely few weeks in our thread!:happydance: First babybears then baby kittens and now razcox, it is a matter of time before we can move the Widgets Kitties thread over to bump buddies!! You guys who are over there, why not set one up for us all to join as we get our BFP's? 

My chart has decided that I ov on CD14 but it is wrong IMO and I will be counting ov from CD17. 31st will be 11DPO so I may break all of the rules and test early for the halloween thing with you cupcake!! (worst that will happen is a BFN - seen so many of those in the last 7 months that I am used to it!!)

I am so positive at the moment, I don't think we BD'd at the right time this month (3 days before) but given the amount of EWCM I had (grapefruit juice works Topaz so keep drinking!!), it only takes one little:spermy: to stay there and if it is meant to be it will happen!!

Babydust - how's the tooth? Hope it is feeling better x
Glasgow - good luck with the scan, really sorry about the eptopic and FX'd this little bean is snuggled nicely in the right place for you 
Bumski - have you tested again yet?


----------



## babybears25

yay saw your digi test razcox :happydance: so happy for you!!

yes good idea sarahjane, i will set up a new thread in the first trimester forums so we can all join that! how exciting! it wont be long and we will all be in there bump buddies together x

i have set it up called 'Wiget's Kitties Bump Buddies!' cant wait for you all to join :flower:


----------



## menageriemom

I saw the digi too :D amazing! 

Totally going to do grapefruit next cycle as well if nothing this time. What CDs do you normally take it through? 

I'm so ready for the next couple days to fly by!! I want to be in testing range so badly! 8DPO today... still a little early.


----------



## SarahJane

I drink it all cycle now as I love the stuff, I tend to mix it with lemonade and drink it every day. I use about a carton every 4 days or so. DH has started pinching it though so not really calculating how much I drink but my CM has increased massively. I have had EWCM for about 4-5 days this month

I can wait to join the bump buddies thread x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i do the same as sarahjane. i drank it the cycle i got my bfp with callum too and it worked. drank it last cycle but we all know that went to pot.

got a little ewcm today think it will be coming in more over the next few days


----------



## Razcox

Will have to check out the thread in first tri, thanks ladies as well i am chuffed with the digi too :)

Never tried the grapefruit juice thing as i cant stand the stuff! I just used pre seed


----------



## GlasgowGal

babybears25 said:


> yay saw your digi test razcox :happydance: so happy for you!!
> 
> yes good idea sarahjane, i will set up a new thread in the first trimester forums so we can all join that! how exciting! it wont be long and we will all be in there bump buddies together x
> 
> i have set it up called 'Wiget's Kitties Bump Buddies!' cant wait for you all to join :flower:

Congratulations Babybear!!! We must be due around the same time. :happydance:


----------



## babybears25

GlasgowGal said:


> babybears25 said:
> 
> 
> yay saw your digi test razcox :happydance: so happy for you!!
> 
> yes good idea sarahjane, i will set up a new thread in the first trimester forums so we can all join that! how exciting! it wont be long and we will all be in there bump buddies together x
> 
> i have set it up called 'Wiget's Kitties Bump Buddies!' cant wait for you all to join :flower:
> 
> Congratulations Babybear!!! We must be due around the same time. :happydance:Click to expand...


thanks...congrats to you aswell! i'm due 15th June I think, so yes we are very close!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

heres a few pics of one of the kitties (they all look the same so far)
they look more like kittens now and there eyes are showing signs of opening soon.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0321.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0322.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0323.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Razcox

Awww they are so cute already with the tiny wiskers and little dark ears xxxx


----------



## Razcox

double post - Stupid laptop!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah they are starting to colour up now, think i have 2 seal(brown) and 2 blue (grey) they will have white bodies and coloured head leg and tails.


----------



## babybears25

awww kitty is so cute topaz :flower:


----------



## babydust1

wow! those kittens are gorgeous :) 

nice to see you back babybears hope your doing ok :) x

razcox congratulations!!!! praying for a little sticky bean for you!! :) 

my toothache has gone now! the antibiotics have kicked in!! :) juts gotta wait to go get that tooth out now :) 

hope everyone else is ok :) x


----------



## menageriemom

Aww Topaz they are looking more kitten like now :) It will be adorable when they are mobile and playful!! 

BFN FRER at 9DPO - not worried just upset I couldn't wait LOL. Not buying any more tests until Tuesday.


----------



## babydust1

awww sry about BFN menageriemom, but dont worry could be early! :) 

how are you anyways :) xx


----------



## menageriemom

If you mean me, I'm pretty good! Been a little PMS'ey, though! Or I hope it's pregancy hormones. DH is luckily an understanding man LOL

Do you know if you are close to OV'ing? I know using OPKs with PCOS is kind of dicey but you do temp, right?


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today??

menageriemom - Sorry about the :bfn: but it is still early so keeping everything crossed for you xx

Bumski - How you doing hun?

Babydust - How is it going so far have OV been yet or still waiting?

AFM - Well POAS again to make sure my lines are getting darker and things are going the way they should. Seeing the lines getting darker helps to reassure me and keeps me positive so i will prob keep POAS every 48 until i get my 3+ on a digi. Here is todays test:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0007.jpg

Next one on wednesday!


----------



## bumski

yay razcox those lines are looking good :happydance: not been on for a couple of days so i will have to go and check out your digi :winkwink:

glad your tooth is feeling better babydust :thumbup: not long now until you ov, are you getting any signs of it approaching?

topaz those kittens are absolutely adorable!!! i bet it will be horrible to let them go :cry:

hi babybears, yay for setting up a new thread, i will have to hurry up and start a new cycle, i am going to be very positive next time, just hope it doesnt take 2-3 months to ov again :cry:

sorry about bfn menageriemom,it sucks doesnt it :growlmad: your still very early though and fx its just round the corner :winkwink:

how are you both sarah and cupcake? not long until you both start peeing on sticks, i cant wait to see the results

hey glasgowgal, keep those seats warm in the new thread, i think there will be another one of us moving over pretty soon x

AFM my temp dropped this am, which i expected as i knew this is not my month, bfn again today which i also expected, im ok with it but im ready to get af now so i can move onto a new cycle, bit gutted though because i will be about cd9 when i get my clomid so wont be able to use them this time round, iv got a funny feeling i only ov from the right side too as both times iv had pains on the right and i didnt ov for two strange cycles in between :shrug: i hope not though because that probably means this will be a long month :dohh:


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom - its not here yet, but im sure its on its way :) i dont temp just use OPK's all that temping stresses me so i thought its not worth it lol.. 

bumski - sry about your temp going down, im sure next month will be your month!! keep thinking positive hun well i have lots of EWCM at the moment!! 
but because ive had toothache i havent been testing for ov with opk's or anything lol so dont know but im sure shes just approaching

razcox wow them lines are looking fab hun!! :) :hugs:


----------



## bumski

ohh im gonna be keeping my eye on you this month babydust, go catch that egg hun :winkwink:

any update menageriemom, i need to feed my addiction searching for lines :blush:


----------



## menageriemom

Oh I wish LOL!! I am out of tests right now but I may run out to get a few this afternoon and test mornings up til AF gets here or something better happens. But I'd also love to have the restraint to wait until Thursday. 

Have you taken any more bumski?


----------



## bumski

erm....... yup :blush: 

i did a superdrug one at 11dpo on sat which was bright white and ic this am which again is bright white, im just trying to use them up.....honestly:winkwink: 

13dpo today, im just waiting to see when i get af because iv never had a "normal" cycle yet, i was hoping i would have a 13 day lp but i have no sign of af arriving yet, i had more af pains last week, now i have nothing :shrug: typical, lol


----------



## babydust1

lol! im hoping to catch that damn egg!! :thumbup:

i hate waiting for af to arrive! im like that i have all cramping about a week before she arrives then i do actually leading up to it but then when shes here "OUCH" 

i dont want to see her damn uglyu face for 9 months now!! haha oh well im hoping f'xd ey! :) 

whos testing next?? :) 

i have a while before its me bahhh! :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Such beautiful kitties Topaz - I want one to add to my brood... 3 already and counting plus a little dog too!!

Aww bumski - grrr about the temp drop... but you never know... just have to see if af shows up... if she does I hope its the start of regular cycles to come and a lovely shiny new BFP for November :)

Lovely lines Raz! You're well on your way now - stick beanie, stick :baby:

Sarah - whats the latest with you... have you thought about testing yet?

Menagerie - gl with the testing over the next few days... fingers crossed for you hun

Babydust - yay bet you're looking forward to catching eggy!! Tons of babydust to you hun.

AFM I'm about to hit the testing phase lol - 9dpo tomorrow... I got my BFP in August at 9dpo... but I'm not going to test... or I hope I don't cave.

Don't have any particular symptoms, usually my boobs are way sorer than they are now... juust slightly tender down the sides. I have no cramps or pain and the left hand nagging pain cleared up after about 3 days at 7dpo. So I'm not hopeful at all :cry:

Feeling a little down about it all really. Feel exhausted and depressed about work at the moment... How my life hasn't panned out... How I would have been just over 7 months pregnant right now and looking forward to telling my sh*tty company to take a running jump in December... :( Now I have nothing... no end in sight for a really stressful and backstabbing work environment :( 

Aggghhh sorry ladies - just think I need to vent!


----------



## babybears25

hey ladies :kiss:

babydust - im ok thanks...just very tired all the time!

bumski - sorry you dont think this is your month :nope: just try to keep positive for next month. you WILL get your BFP for christmas!! :happydance:

hope you are all ok...and GL to those waiting to test! fx'd!

i need more of you in my thread in the first trimester! only glasgowgal and me at the mo! come on ladies i want to see more BFP's! 

Razcox - how are you feeling? 

x


----------



## Cupcake1979

To cheer myself up lol I POAS! 

8DPO - is this a nasty evap - A new RESPONSE test they were selling in asda - can detect HCG at 12.5.

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## topazicatzbet

there is def something there and looks like it has colour


----------



## Cupcake1979

Its defo pink... came up in the 5 min time limit this test has - just don't know how reliable these tests are...

I'm thinking its an evap for now and am going to steer clear of the tests for a couple of days... Am stressed enough as it is and you can see from my track history I don't have a great pregnancy history :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

evaps dont usully havecolour so i think you could have a nice suprise in a few days when you test again.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Topaz - not getting my hopes up!!!

If it turns out to be a BFP which I doubt - all you can say is that this seems to be a very lucky thread!

How you doing anyway Topaz - are the little kitties keeping you busy or is mum doing a very good job of looking after them?


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is the pefect mum, i havent done anything for them yet. they are starting to open their eyes now. the small boy was the first, its always the small one that is the more advanced. lol. 

im on puppy watch now as the dog is due pups any time. will have my hands full there. lol. 

as for ttc, im hoping the ewcm is gonna kick in soon cos not got much so far and drining plenty of grapefruit juice. rather worried my cycle is gonna be dodge again as the last two cycles have been crap. 
will be going to my donors on wed thurs and fri.


----------



## Cupcake1979

OMG - you really do have your hands full... Ahhh once the kitties open their eyes - thats the best part!! :) And pups on the way too - wooo weeee!!! You must keep us updated...

Ah just read the first page of your journal... so you'll be going back to the first donor again? That'll be lovely to have the same father for both children :) How you finding raising your little one alone? Glad you have a supportive family around you!

Funnily enough I don't get much in the way of EWCM but don't seem to struggle conceiving... just have never kept a pregnancy past 8 weeks! And can't stomach the grapefruit juice - totally hate it, makes my stomach churn lol!!

GL though - lets hope it works this cycle!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, i dont find it too hard dont know what some single parents moan about, but i do have a very supportive family so i guess that helps. 

yep def have my hands full. puppys were planned but kittens werent. id decieded to stop breeding the cats now i have callum but he sneaked this litter in little minx.


----------



## Cupcake1979

This mornings test:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8









9dpoa.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! How is everyone doing today?

Topaz (I'm sure you name is beth though am i right?) - You are going to have your hands full thats for sure but it must be wonderful to watch them grow. Cant wait for Ela to have pups.

Babybear - Where is the thread? Am i being blind because o cant seem to find it!! I am feeling fine thanks, bit of HB, sore boobs on and off lower back is killing me all good signs.

Cupcake - I can really see a ine on the first of this mornings tests and i know how much colour leaks when taking a photo so it must look pretty good in real life. I would say you are cooking a :bfp: there hun :happydance:

Bumpski - Sorry about the temp dip and the :bfn:'s will still be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

AFM - I am a POAS addict and felt the need to do another digi just to get the 2-3 so it means i will have to buy another one just to get the 3+ later! Oh well it really helped to reassure me everything was ok so i guess its worth it! Here it is :happydance:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0008.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats def a bfp cupcake :happydance: and razcox thats digi is fab. sticky beans for both of you this time.

and yes it is beth. 

wow they are rolling in now, who is next?


----------



## Razcox

LOl thought it was but i am not good with names! Good with faces but that doesnt help over the web does it! My name is Rachel BTW :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

love your ticker rachel


----------



## Razcox

Thanks i was feeling brave!


----------



## babydust1

Nice Ticker Raz!! :) and love the digi! woooo :) 

this is beginning to be a nice lucky thread lately!! :) 

thats gotta be a deffo BFP cupcake those lines look good!! :thumbup: keep them tests coming!! :) 

hoping for sticky beans for you both x

wow topaz your gonna have puppies too, i'd say you deffo have your hands full!!! :) 

Hope everyone is good, i did an OPK yesterday but it was negative :( so im just gonna wait and see ill test again later or 2morro, :)

btw my name is Helen :) x


----------



## bumski

ohh iv had a very brief look through and wow cupcake that is def a bfp!!!! :happydance: congratulations hun!!! :hugs:
i will come and catch up properly late xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

puppies are on there way ladies. think im in for a late night.


----------



## Razcox

Horay puppies! Gotta have some piccys later i love beagles xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

think it will be a while she is only in the first stages can go on for ages. then again it might be a false alarm she seams quite settled now. :dohh:


----------



## menageriemom

Good luck to the momma dog Topaz! 

Cupcake that is awesome. Congrats :happydance: I'm so jealous of your tests Razcox!!

:bfn: on a $ test this AM .... still not terribly worried at 11DPO. Gave DH my tests and told him not to give me another until Thursday morning. I want a baby more than ever right now and it's killing me to keep seeing one line! :cry:


----------



## babybears25

wow congrats cupcake!! :happydance: that is definately a BFP!! :happydance: this is such a lucky thread! so happy for you...this will be your sticky bean!

please come and join us in the bump buddies thread in the first trimester (razcox well done for finally finding it!)

topaz - wow you are going to have your hands full...kitties and pups, must be lovely though.


menageriemom - fx'd its still early days, hope your get your BFP on thursday!

i am claire by the way, my friends call me claire bears or just bears so thats why i chose babybears as my name on here :kiss: x


----------



## topazicatzbet

looks like a false alarm today. but she is all set up in the pen and will get up through the night to check on her. but i should have puppy pics for you by the end of the week.


----------



## babydust1

oooo cant wait to see the puppy pics :happydance: 

menageriemom - i have my fingers crossed its just to early for you, hope you get that BFP when you test again!! 

this is really beginning to look like a lucky thread!! cant wait for us all to get our BFP's and join that thread!! :) x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies...

I'm thinking its not a BFP - tested with a Superdrug test and got a BFN - no hint of a line and they are supposed to be more sensative than the Predictor test I sent through this morning.

So I'm thinking these new predictor tests are giving me an evap line... gonna see if I can see anything else on the thread about them...

How miserable :( plus its still early - would have been a miracle to have gotten a BFP at 8dpo


----------



## Cupcake1979

Its defo an evap - just found out predictor is notorious for this...


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/415025-warning-predictor-tests.html

No bun in the oven sadly girls :cry:

DO NOT BUY THE PREDICTOR TESTS IN ASDA!!!


----------



## menageriemom

That's so cruel Cupcake, I'm sorry! :hugs: but you are still only at 8DPO so don't count yourself out yet


----------



## Razcox

Awww cupcake i'm sorry but as you say 8DPO is early so dont give up yet hun xxxx

menageriemom - Sorry about the BFN, it does get more disheartening to see that one line then just get AF sometimes xxx

Beth - Keep us posted on your girly xxx

AFM - Well i did an IC again this morning and the test line is as dark at the control line so i am really happy! Going to have a POAS break now i think as i am happy my levels are rising as they should. Just want to skip forward a few weeks to my scan now so i can see bubs. Time feels like its crawling.


----------



## babydust1

aww cupcake thats so cruel =/ but like you said hun it was early so your not out yet!! :) 

woooop!! raz your levels are rising, it wont be too long and you'll see little bubba on that screen!! :) :thumbup:

well i still havent ovulated yet! i ovulated last month on my own and now after taken clomid i havent got anything yet :cry:. but as my ticker says i should ovulate in a day or so, so i'll keep checking i hope it happens and not just lets me miss!!..

i ovulated this time last month arghhh!! its too stressful, i have my 21 day bloods taken on the 3rd so im sure i'll know by then!...


----------



## Cupcake1979

Just a quick update from me...

So I spoke to a representative of the Predictor tests. She says their tests don't give evap lines and if I had a positive then it had detected HCG in my unrine.

So I said there must be something wrong with the tests as SD which is much more sensative hadn't given me a positive.

She says I must of had more diluted urine for that test - granted it was another sample but I think if i was showing a + on the Predictor test, I should of had a darker one on SD...

So I said I'll go buy some more tests and poas again and also get my husband to take one as I expect he'll get a line too...

So I just peed and have a negative Predictor test now! WHat do you think that means? Have I had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## topazicatzbet

its possible it was a chemical hun. or perhaps just really crappy tests. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust1

yeah it could have been a chemical pregnancy but it could be just the fact those tests are crappy and giving all us women false hope, should be banned and be taken off the shop shelves its happend in more cases then one...


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Been away for a while (well sort of) have nipped in and seen how you are all doing but haven't been on long enough to post.

Lucy - my money is on it being a bad test. If they admitted liability every time one of their tests didn't work they's be bankrupt by now!! Stay positive though as 8DPO is really early so you can still have the Halloween bubba xx

Beth - how are the mums? Hope they are both doing well and that after false alarm you have a nice straightforward birth

Claire - love the new pic - you look really pretty! Glad pregnancy is going so well

Rachel - good to see the digi's when is the scan (did you say you were having an early one?)

By the way, my name is Sarah :wacko:

menagerie - what is your name? Soz about the BFN but there's still time hun so stay positive xx

AFM temps went a bit mad yesterday but back on track today. Not a single symptom to mention but lots of people say that so I'm staying positive until I get AF. Going to test Sunday I think although if I am good I may wait til Monday/Tuesday. Either way, I have a full health check with BUPA via work on 9th Nov which asks all sorts of baby related questions based on the pack I have received so I may be able to do something sooner via them rather than waiting until 12 months for NHS (fingers crossed) DH also now has the stuff needed to do a SA and we agreed that he'd do it in Nov if no joy this month. Either way I am not going to worry too much. 

On a lighter note DH told me the other day that when he went to the docs they explained the process for SA (ie sperm needs to get to hospital within an hour) DH then asked the doctor "is there any problem DTD on the carpark to save time?" :haha: Fortunately I wasn't there or I'd have killed him!! The Dr responded with "that's fine but you may get arrested!" 

DH tells me the Dr saw the funny side!! How embarassing hey!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl:

oh sarah, your temp drop could be implantation.

will try and get more kitty pics for you all. still no sign of puppies, she is gonna leave me waiting all week


----------



## Razcox

Cupcake - It sound like it may have been a crappy test and just to early to tell xxxx So sorry hun xx

Sarah - Dont have a date for the scan as i am not sure whats happening yet. Got the doctors tomorrow and i am hoping they wont be a bunch of ass holes and that they will book it for me. If not though the EPU last time said to call them and they would book me in so i know i am getting an early scan just not sure when yet. 

Temp drops are great news though of the 3 times i have gotten a :bfp: two have had bit temp dips and the one that didnt was an early MC so it could be a good sign of implantation.


----------



## menageriemom

Claire you are gorgeous! Hope all is going well! :) Sarah I'm so glad you have the option to get things checked out... FX'ed for good news for the both of you! My DH would have said something very similar :dohh:

Ok... I will be brave LOL my name is Bailey :blush:. Can somebody put together a post with names/usernames? I am feeling so scatterbrained today :shock:

Going to be testing again tomorrow morning (13DPO) with a dollar store test. I've had one short episode of cramps (yesterday) otherwise I have been feeling aches and pains in my abdomen and hips. Could just be AF coming on! She is due Friday.


----------



## topazicatzbet

menageriemom said:


> Claire you are gorgeous! Hope all is going well! :) Sarah I'm so glad you have the option to get things checked out... FX'ed for good news for the both of you! My DH would have said something very similar :dohh:
> 
> Ok... I will be brave LOL my name is Bailey :blush:. Can somebody put together a post with names/usernames? I am feeling so scatterbrained today :shock:
> 
> Going to be testing again tomorrow morning (13DPO) with a dollar store test. I've had one episode of cramps (yesterday) otherwise I have been feeling aches and pains in my abdomen and hips. Could just be AF coming on! She is due Friday.

i ve already added them to the front page hun, will add yours now. love your name, (we have a cat called that too. lol)


----------



## menageriemom

Ah Topaz you are so on top of things! :thumbup: Thank you! 

I see animals with my name all the time, usually males! :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

menageriemom said:


> Ah Topaz you are so on top of things! :thumbup: Thank you!
> 
> I see animals with my name all the time, usually males! :haha:

well yes. our bailey is a boy.:blush:

waters have gone, puppies are a coming.:happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Hope for a smooth delivery!! :happydance::happydance: Post pics when you can, Beth :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies, trying not to feel too down. I feel I'm out this month, not testing anymore, so wishing the witch would hurry up and get me :) 

Ohhhh Sarah sounds like implantation dip to me too - fingers crossed for you hun. Also great news about your health check, always reasurring!

Menagerie - love the name - one of my friends just called her little girl bailey :) too cute!!

Raz great news on your test progression - don't think I said with all the comotion of my false BFP! GL at docs too - hope they put you forward for scan. When I became pregnant in August after my ectopic, I just called the EPU to organise scan - cut docs out completely so if you don't get any joy go straight to EPU.

Topaz - so excited pups are on way!! Can wait to see first pics of the babies... hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## bumski

hi all, razcox yay for the digi :happydance: i bet it reassures you seeing those tests darken too, cant wait until you have a scan and we can all have a nosey at your little baby :hugs:

topaz, wow!! you are going to have a house full, i can only imagine in a few weeks what it will be like when they are all running round, your very brave :thumbup:, i hope you ov soon and have a regular cycle this time

sarah, your temp looks perfect for implantation :winkwink: have you started testing yet?

hi babybears, glad everything is going ok with baby, cant wait to see your scan pic too, have you told dd she is going to be a big sis yet?

menageriemom, sorry about bfn, its not over yet though hun, i will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:

cupcake, i really thought that was a bfp, i got a line just like that when i got a faint bfp on frer, i dont want to give false hope but i definatly wouldnt count yourself out yet x

babydust have you still been doing your opks? your surge could be very short and perhaps you have missed it, have you been checking other signs for ov, fx it wont be long now :winkwink:

AFM, iv not a clue whats going on, no sign of af, i keep getting af pains but then nothing, boobs have been killing me for ages now and temp went back up this am, wtf is going on, can you look at my chart and give any advice, i just want to crack on with the next cycle now. im really worried i didnt ov as thats the only reason i can think of not getting af, but then why did everything fit perfectly on my chart. def not pregnant as another bfn on ic this morning, i had to check, just in case :blush:

by the way as you all probably know my name is carly, how old is everyone?
i turned 29 in august....


----------



## babydust1

:happydance: woooop the puppies are coming!!! cant wait for pics Beth and more of the kittens too, how are they doing ?

Sarah that could be implantation dip f'xd for u :) haha the comment your DH made, made me LOL :) 

ooo i love your name bailey! :) f'xd for that BFP hun!! 

Rachel - cant wait for you to have your early scan and find out bubba is snug as a rug in there and sticking very well!! :thumbup:

where has bumski got too.. ? 

well ive done an opk again and still no ovulation :cry: i hope ovulation arrives soon, im getting frustrated now thinking im not going too even tho ive taken Clomid :cry:

btw my names Helen :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure bumski, some women dont get bfp until well after the witch is due so could be that. temps look good, guess we ll see what happens tom, if temp goes up again i think i could be a good sign. fx'd for you hun. 

one puppy so far. callums gone to my mums so i can concentrate on her.


----------



## babydust1

hahaha ok spooky i ask where you get too and u just posted right before i wrote it!! :) 

yeah ive been checking and i have no signs its coming and its just stressing me, really just thinking i havent ovulated as i havent has any signs what so ever i had lots of ewcm and i checked for ovulation and it was negative now im all dry again ( sry tmi ) and still no god damn ovulation but i know clomid can make you dryer and can make you dry up quicker.. so i dont know i guess i just have to keep my f'xd xx

im having 21 day bloods taken 3rd november i'll guess they will know if i've ovulated by them.. and i'll see because if i dont there on about upping my dose to 100mg 

oooo wonder whats going on with you, hope you get answers soon or AF arrives so you can start next cycle :)

when are you starting clomid ?


----------



## bumski

oh yay, one puppy so far, i hope mum and baby are both doing well :hugs:

lol babydust, here i am, dh has been off work today so we have had a family day which meant no computer :nope:

i really hope you do ov, its horrible never knowing when or if its gonna happen, keep bding just in case :thumbup:
i have my next appointment on the 4th november so hoping to get them then, i wont be able to start them though as i should be too far into that cycle but the way things are going who knows :shrug:


----------



## babydust1

I'm gonna keep checking for it anyways hopefully it will appear soon! yes i have beed :sex: lots of it infact haha so i wont have missed my chance i dont think it just depends if i ovulate now..

just frustrating when you never know whats happening with your body, or if you've ovulated or not... its like bloody waiting for AF showing when u want it and your looking for it, it never shows when u dont want it she always shows .... lol

hope you had a nice family day hun :)


ooo one puppy beth hope mummy and baby are ok, wow your gonna be so busy soon with kittens and puppies running about and baby callum, bet he will love them though!! :D


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> just frustrating when you never know whats happening with your body, or if you've ovulated or not... its like bloody waiting for AF showing when u want it and your looking for it, it never shows when u dont want it she always shows .... lol

This is how I feel right now :cry: I have no idea if I OV or not yet. I decided I am going to start temping next month so I'm not spending so much money on tests and I have something to do every day! 

Keep us updated on the puppies! Hope all goes smoothly :flower:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

I had my scan today and I'm so relieved, my babe is in the right place with a strong little heart beat. :happydance: Due date given 21st June 2011 the summer solstic, how cool! :thumbup:

Got another scan next week, because they noticed some free fluid next to my ovary. Said that they are not worried, but just being cautious, which is reassuring after my ectopic.

Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on since the weekend so I'm still catching up.

Love and hugs.

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

GlasgowGal that is an amazing EDD!! Glad the scan went well :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

think the final total is 7, but one is really tiny, not sure if she will make it, lets hope she has the fighting spirit like my tiny ktten.


----------



## Razcox

yeah for puppies! Will be sending strong healing thoughts for the little one x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think she needs it, she is too small to get the nipple in her mouth, she has lost a lot of weight over night so guess its time to start syringe feeding.

never had to do it with a pup before they are usually really strong


----------



## babydust1

wow 7 pups!!! :) hope little one will pull through just like little kitten! :) 

glad you had your scan glasgowgal and all went well! :) its nice they will be keeping an eye on you, im happy little bubba is in the right place, the 21st june nice EDD u have there, my OH's birthday too :) 

well i tested again for Ovulation this morning and still getting Negatives :cry: 

maybe i ovulated earlier but i had no signs of it so dont know nw im feeling stressed and frustrated :growlmad: hate putting everything in to get nothing out of it... lol sry just annoyed at my body. i'll keep checking but doubt its gonna happen now


----------



## babybears25

cupcake - so sorry :hugs: 

beth - yay for 7 pups, cant wait to see pics and i hope the tiny one gets stronger!

bailey - really hope your not out...fx'd, but like you said temping might help take your mind off poas next cycle.

bumski - yes we have told DD she is very excited! 

babydust - hope you ov soon hun :flower:

razcox - so pleased your levels are increasing well :happydance: hope your docs are understanding and you get your first scan soon!

glasgowgal - so glad your scan went well hun, pic is lovely!


----------



## bumski

yay for the puppies :happydance: i really hope the little one gets stronger and just needs a little helping hand to get there, i will be keeping everything crossed for them all :hugs:

sorry about oving babydust, i understand your frustration, dont give up hope yet though because clomid can delay ov by quite a few days, perhaps your gearing up for a stronger healthier egg. even ladies with normal cycles that take it to help because DH might have sperm issues can sometimes get a later ov, try to keep positive, i know its hard but im sure it will work for you xx

menageriemom i hope you get some answers, it has helped me to chart so i can find out if and when anything goes on, sometimes its too much of a guessing game, are you due af yet? xx

im so glad everything went fine at your scan glasgowgal :happydance: that pic of your tiny baby is soooooo cute!!! i bet your over the moon, :cloud9:

cant wait to see some more pics of the other widgets kitties babys :baby:

i think af is finally starting :happydance: had BIG temp drop this am and started spotting so onto another cycle armed with everything i can, i will catch one of those eggs!!! :winkwink:


----------



## menageriemom

Hope the little one pulls through! You must have you hands full Beth!!

AF is due tomorrow, and I woke up with horrible cramps. 13DPO and BFN dollar test. Lots of CM and a pink tinge to some (after BD last night especially) and I'm pretty sure AF will be showing up any minute. Now it's just a waiting game :( 

Hope this next cycle we get some more BFPs!!!!


----------



## babydust1

ok so i just used this clomid ovulation ticker thing what dr told me about lol..
and thats what it says...

If you take Clomid for 5 days from 10/15/2010 to 10/19/2010,
you would expect to ovulate between10/24/2010 and 10/29/2010.

You can start LH testing for ovulation on 10/22/2010.

Optimally you would start making love every 1-2 days starting on 10/22/2010.

so i could have ovulated alot sooner then i thought.. or its still to come but not predicting on these ticker things because it still might not be right...

but now thinking maybe the antibiotics i was taken for my abscess could have interfierd with it... but im not loosing hope just yet its still only my 1st month!! :)


----------



## menageriemom

Babydust as long as you have been doing the BD you should keep your hopes up! I'm keeping my FX'ed that we have a clomid graduate soon :)


----------



## babydust1

hehe thanks hun! well ive been dtd! and i'll be carrying that on haha untill i know otherwise,

my ovaries are hurting at the min but still dont mean anything haha! :) 

cant wait for our next bfp!! :D

whos testing next?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

I'm amazed how much this thread moves lol! Yay for the pups Topaz - I hope the little one pulls through, may just need a little bit of t&c. Everything crossed for it!!

Hang on in there Babydust - keep going... I bet you pop an egg after the weekend :)

Boo for AF menagerie - hope she stays away but if she rears her ugly face, then that will be the last time you see her for the next 9 months :)

Yay for AF Bumski - you've been a bit in limbo of late so at least this is closure on this cycle and you can look forward to getting your BFP very soon!

Yay babybears glad everything is going ok for you. Has the morning sickness kicked in yet? Do you have any early scan booked?

Sarah - how you doing? Hope all is ok with you... have you started testing yet?

LOL well as for me an my famous last words - I decided to POAS again this morning. Got the faintest line on my SD which I tried to capture this morning. On returing home the test had dried and the line is better picked up on the camera. I also took an asda test this eve and again we can see the faintest of lines... Plus for the last 2 days i've had strong cramps as if AF is in full flow...

OR PERHAPS I HAVE LINE EYE LOL - see what you think!
 



Attached Files:







SD 11dpo.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 75









asda 11dpo.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 77









asda 11dpo(a).jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 78


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think i can see lines on all 3 pics


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Topaz - I can rely on you reading my tests lol!

I don't really know what to make of them... they're really, really faint... I think I'm probably 10dpo today - but this time last pregnancy I had a easily visible line :( Oh well...

So whats the latest in your house tonight? How are all the babies doing?


----------



## menageriemom

We need a kitten and puppy update!! 

Cupcake I see a line on the last one especially. Hard to tell if it has color, though. 
:dust:

I went to the pharmacy and bought a basal thermometer. Suddenly temping seems daunting!! DH gets up for work at 5:00am most mornings, so I guess that will be my temp time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

every pregnancy is different hun and for 10 dpo i wouldnt expect a strong line
so dont get down hearted, i think a nice bfp is on its way.

all ok here, kitties are fine, and puppies are doing ok, little one is still here but im bottle feeding every few hours, she doesnt take much though so hopefully she is getting some from mum. havent had chance to get pics yet as been busy going to donors and also haveing a good tidy up, i have someone coming on sat with her dog to stud, hope benson obliges her.

i got a pos opk today so hoping to ovulate soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

just to add cupcake when i was pg with callum i got really strong af cramps at 10 dpo.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - guess I should stop stressing I guess it doesnt help lol!! Here's my chart if you fancy a nose :) I feel I OV early hours of CD14. So cramps are a good sign eh! Never had them before this early lol even when preg... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bdd74

Menagerie - my OH gets up at 5am so I try and temp then too... If is a bit daunting - I know when I was tracking on paper temps looked so erractic I gave up - but FF is much better.

Topaz - sending lots of positve vibes to the little pup - I hope she pulls through. Will you end up naming them? Yay for + OPK too.. Lets hope you get your BFP!! Come on donor sperm woooo hoooooooooooo!


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok here are some more pics.
one of the kittens,puppy group shot and one of the tiny pup next to one of the others so you can see how small she is.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0333.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8









SAM_0337.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11









SAM_0340.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

cupcake that chart is fab, im sure its a bfp.


----------



## menageriemom

Cupcake your chart looks good :thumbup: FX'ed your temp stays up! You absolutely deserve your BFP this month!!

Aww kittens have their eyes open! Are those a few lemon and white beagles in there? Those are my favorite! Gosh that little girl is tiny. Hope she keeps fighting!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep they are, mum is a lemon and white (tan and white) and dad is a tri colour. so always get a nice mixture from her.


----------



## menageriemom

Damn :witch: got me again!! :trouble: ARRRGGHHH!!

It's just a light pink so I will probably count tomorrow as CD1. We'll see! 

Onto next cycle! :dust: for the rest of you :)


----------



## Razcox

Cupcake - Sorry hun i am crap at spotting lines! :dohh: hope they get darker though and you join us in first tri soon. :hugs:

Beth - Those puppies are so cute and the kittens look like kittens now too :happydance: cant wait to see some more piccys xx

Menagerie - Good luck with the temping, i found it really helps me to keep track of my cycles and stopped the :witch: from sneaking up on me which helped. Sorry about AF too x

Babydust - Hope the eggy comes soon and its a good one for you, sound like you have sent plenty of troops to lay seige on it when it does pop out.

Bumski - Did AF turn up in the end?

Well now i am going to have a wee rant so be warned. Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.

I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???


----------



## bumski

oh no razcox, she sounds like a bit of a b$tch to be honest. i always find with drs if they dont prescribe someting for you they dont like you taking it, i would definatly get advice from mw and not dr.

is there any way you could get in touch with EPU and arrange an early scan yourself? i think its unfair for her not to take into consideration your fears on this pregnancy, try to take it easy hun :hugs:

topaz those puppies and kittens are so cute:kiss: i hope the little one is ok. yay for opk, you deserve a straight forward cycle, looks like ov is fitting in perfect with visiting your donor :happydance:

i hope you do ok temping menageriemom, sorry af got you, im right there with you, i got it full force yesterday so looks like i have a boring long lp :growlmad: i am planning on giving it my all this month, fx i ov, we didnt feel like we "did" it enough :blush:

oh how could i forget, i can def see those lines cupcake, more on the SD hpt, i cant wait to see your update, are you testing today? 

any news on you sarah? when you testing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: rachel, that doctor sounds useless, i would try ringing the epu, you cant lose anything, other than that could you pay for a private one. 

well im pretty sure i ovulate last night, i was in pain through the night for a few hours and couldnt sleep. 
couldnt temp this morning as the thermometer is missing (i think a cercain little boy has made off with it) so i made one up as wouldnt expect the temp rise til tom. so its ovulation day. :happydance: going to donors again today nd then its into the 2ww. so glad to have anormal cycle again.:happydance:


ETA sad news, little puppy didnt make it.:cry: but the other 6 are doing great


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ah beth I am in love with your kittens and pups - and absolutely adore beagles!!! Will you be selling them once they're reading to leave mum? Yay for OV pains too - lets hope its your month and you get your BFP!

Menagerie - sorry about AF, but this will be your last one for a long time, lots of dust to you for a BFP cycle :)

Raz can't believe your DR - how disgusting, but what am I saying... I've been there and have the tshirt... Mine was exactly the same after my ectopic when I fell prego again... Said she wouldn't book me in for a MW appointment incase I miscarried so I know what you mean about the positive thinking bit. She didn't have to refer me to EPU as I'd already been at 4+5 as I'd had sharp pains again and suspected another ectopic so if I were you, I'd fake that you were having some pain and are concerned given your history and want to come in and see them. They'd have to scan you then... I know not ideal, but you need to take care of your no.1 these days and lots of people do the same! Temps still high but i guess nothing unusal for 11/12dpo... probably expect to drop on Sunday as I'll start spotting on the monday.


Not testing today guys! You're probably all thinking i'll cave but I really do NEED to step away from the tests. I'm driving myself mad and pissing off my husband. Last time when I MC I did say thats it - no more testing till AF is late and 1 test only... here I am 9 tests down and all for nothing! So I'll try and remain strong and hold off till at least tomorrow morning!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yes i ll be selling them, i hope so anyway, the past 2 years the kitten sales have been very poor and i ve ended up keeping them cos i ve got to attatched which is why this wll be my last litter.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! Was beginning to think it was unseasonable to expect a little understanding from my GP. I am going to ring the EPU next week and hopefully they will be nicer, would love a scan at 6 weeks to know everything was ok in there . .


----------



## babydust1

awww cupcake your chart looks good! :) 

menageriemom sorry af got you hun, hopefully next month will be better for you hun! :)

aww razcox she sounded a bit nasty, i hope you can get a scan soon so you can know everything is alright, wow that dr could have been a bit more understanding considering you have had mc's... i really do hate dr's lol...!

wow topaz them kittens and puppies are adorable, sry little one never made it :cry: but glad other 6 are doing fine..yayyyyy for ovulation, glad your having a normal cycle hun looks like you've got it in time with going to your donors! :) 

sry af got you bumski :( really hope next month is your month hun! 

well still no ovulation here girls... bahhhh :cry: but i wont lose hope not just yet! :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Right ladies - I'm gonna have to eat my words!

I AM OFFICIALLY A POAS ADDICT

Here's my adsa test today - a nice pink line darker than last night! You see it?
 



Attached Files:







Asda 2dpo (a).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 36









Asda 12dpo.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Razcox

Didnt want to read and run but will have to wait until i get home to see it as my work monitor is crap and you can only just about see the lines on the test i did monday with it!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Here's my FRER - vvvv faint line but its pink and there if you squint...
 



Attached Files:







FRER 12dpo.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bumski

oh cupcake i can see all those lines :happydance::happydance::happydance:
it looks like your our next BFP!!!!! yay!!! i understand the need to know one way or the other, your getting lines on them all so its looking VERY good, congratulations hun :hugs:

really sorry the little one didnt make it topaz, aww thats so sad :cry:

i hope ov is quietly sneaking up on you babydust, the waiting is horrible, ya never know you may be in your tww without even knowing :shrug:, fx xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh geez - so sorry Topaz - I missed your message about the little girl pup not making it! That is soooooo sad :cry: :cry:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Bumski! Yes I feel like a mad woman keep POAS! My OH is mad and is getting annoyed with me. Said I wouldn't do this again and now look at me....

I guess now is the test that it gets darker and I can get a pos on a digi... May get a digi in and try monday when I should start spotting if af on her way... 

Told mum and she says i should have waited till af showed up... she says what if I still get af - I'll be distraught - she has a good point lol!

Oh well... what can you do when you're so paranoid everything is going to go wrong!


----------



## bumski

aww try not to worry yourself, my DH is exactly the same, he tells me to wait until im late just incase i get af, its hard though, thats why i get them without telling him :blush:

your tests are looking great, i will be keeping everything crossed that they get nice and dark for you, your due some nice good luck and i think this will be the one for you :winkwink: xx


----------



## menageriemom

Sorry about the little girl Beth :(

Cupcaks definite :bfp: !!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies! I hope it all works out ok this time, you just never know and I don't think I'll ever be positive about a pregnancy from here on given my crappy history! 

Bumski - we were bump buddies for a few short weeks last time so I hope we manage to become bump buddies very soon again and have sticky beans this time!

And with Menagerie as your cycle buddie i wish you girls both lots of luck and babydust for this cycle.

I'll keep you updated with the line progression - off to buy up SD in a bit!! hahah


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cupcake1979 said:


> Oh geez - so sorry Topaz - I missed your message about the little girl pup not making it! That is soooooo sad :cry: :cry:

i edited my post the same time you posted yours so you wouldnt have seen it. 

those are def lines, the asda one looks just like mine did at 10dpo with callum. i think we need a poas box, every time someone poas before they planned to they put a £1 in. :haha:


----------



## babydust1

ooo cupcake that looks like a deffo bfp cooking up there i can see those lines very well!! :)

i never POAS early i cant take the :bfn: i always wait till af is late then i'll do it hate it! :cry:

im hoping i'm already in the 2ww, but i just dont know maybe i ovulated already but if i ovulated rly early i think i would have missed my chance never mind i've always got next month but still not counting my self out just yet! :D


----------



## Cupcake1979

Haha - great idea Topaz, we'd be rich lol :)

Hey babydust - Irt certainly hope so. Not sure when I'll test next - won't say I won't till Sunday as I can't keep my promises lol ;o) I take it you don't chart so you have no idea about a temp shift to confirm your ov? Sometimes the surge is so quick and dependent how often your doing OPKs you can miss it... Hmmm - guess you're in your 2ww, fingers crossed for you hunny


----------



## SarahJane

Goodness me, 4 pages of updates to catch up on! 

First things first - congrats to the mums, Beth on the birth of the puppies who are totally adorable and the lovely Lucy on a great BFP! Congrats hun, this one will stick for you and in 8 months you will have a little bundle of joy. How exciting:happydance:

On a sad note, sorry to hear about the pup Beth,:cry: must have been heartbreaking. Did anyone watch the prog the other day about the mad cat women? I was crying as a kitten died on there. If it makes me sad on TV, I don't know how I'd cope in real life.

Carley and Bailey, sorry to hear AF gotcha, she really is evil but this will be her last time for 9 months for you guys, next month will be your month!:thumbup:

Helen - keep up the Bd'ing just in case, FX'd you have ovulated and are swinging into the 2WW
beth - hope you get the timing right with the donor

AFM - still staying strong, no tests and no plans to test until Sunday at earliest, I have a feeling I may even wait longer than that though as I am so tired of seeing BFN's. I do however have a stash as follows - 4 FRER, 2 ASDA, 2 DIGI and some cheapies. Just scared to take them as really can't face a BFN again.
Symptoms wise, very little TBH :wacko:

Someone also asked re ages, cant remember who - I am 34 BTW (getting way too close to the scary 35 for my liking!!)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow Sarah you are good! I can't keep away from the tests lol no matter what I say.... I did say I'd wait to test till Halloween with you and look where I am now...

Temps still way above coverline and this is my latest FRER - am worried the lines aren't getting darker quicker :(
 



Attached Files:







P1020500Resized.jpg
File size: 111.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cupcake1979

I'm obsessed - someone stop me lol!

Just done an asda test - First one is yesterdays and second is todays - I'm hoping todays is darker... do you agree?
 



Attached Files:







Asda 2dpo (a).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9









Asda 13dpo.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## topazicatzbet

def darker hun


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks for the reassurance Topaz - I'm the biggest stresspot! You should see all these tests I've got lying round the house!! Mad... Good news that my cramps seem to have subsided, so I had full on AF stylee cramps from 10dpo through to last night 12dpo.

Hows things going on your side? You're officially in the 2WW - when do you plan to test. How are all the babies getting on?


----------



## topazicatzbet

kittens are doing great, but i have another puppy im worried about now so i ve started bottle feeding her now, she is taking it much better and is feeding from mum where as the other one wasnt so hopefully i can pull this one through. its usuallt the kittens that are stressfull and not the puppies.

i also had a girlfriend in for my dog benson today and try as he might they didnt manage to mate, think im gonna have to get hands on tom, yuck (got some gloves from the vets thankfully. 

as for testing - def not before 10dpo but im workig nights around then so not too sure when i ll test. think i ll see what my temps do. hoping to see a nice implantation dip soon like i got with callum.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh no not another sickly pup - sounds like she's doing well tho especially if feeding from mum too - fingers crossed she's got the strength to pull through. It does sounds like stressful work hun, I know I couldn't do it!

Awww bless poor Benson! Sound like you have a mission on your hands tomorrow then lol!!!

Are you watching X Factor - that's the one good thing I look forward to on a Saturday night. Staying in with my feet up, a nice pizza and watching the TV, ahhhh bliss!

What you got planned for tonight?


----------



## babydust1

that line is deffo darker cupcake!! :D deffo thinking you cooking up that nice BFP!! :) 

well im not testing for Ovulation anymore as its driving me MAD! dunno how you can test so many times cupcake lol you must me going mad seein that line and waiting for it to darken! but dont worry ( i know its hard to say as what you've been thru ) :( but that new one you did today is deffo Darker!! :) im going mad poas thinking ovulation might occur but still nothing so im gonna stop now and just see what happens, and i'll see by blood tests on 3rd i guess i'll know by the time AF arrives lol...

im not POAS untill AF is late this month as i never normally do anyways, and even more now i think i aint ovulated... :( boooo! 

was watching news earlier and they was on about a new blood test now in early pregnancy to detect Ectopic Pregnancies, about time they had something like that as for trying to make u wait till 12 wks for a scan is crappy...!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ll be watching x factor, my sister is coming over tonight so we will eat pizza and watch tv and play with callum, and feed the puppy. lol, and looks like i ll be up through the night on feeding duties. 

good job callum sleeps through now or else id be shattered. 

im hoping we are more lucky tom with the mating (he never has a problem with my girls) i really want the £500 stud fee so i can go crazy on christmas presents for callum and its his birthday on the 8th dec too.


----------



## SarahJane

oohh had forgotten tonight was x factor night! Yippeee

Dh has gone out as he plays in a band and there was no way I was venturing out in the cold so I am home alone with a nice big log fire and my 2 babies. (cats) Audrey spotted a spider about an hour ago and is now in patient patrol of the cupboard it went under and will be there until it comes out. Momo is purring loudly and snuggled next to me on the sofa as usual - bless!

Tests are getting darker nicely Lucy, have you done a digi yet? I think you will prob get a positive if you do.

I am pretty certain I am out already as temps have gone through the floor again so think I will wait til Wednesday when AF would be officially late before testing, I am assuming AF will come Tuesday based on when I think I ov'd.

I hope the pup is better Beth and that Benson DTD without need for rubber gloves!! £500 will mean lots of lovely treats for Callum and a fab Christmas.

So who do you think is going to win x factor? I can't stand Katie Weasel!! Soz if anyone else is a fan...


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sarah - caved and took your advice - here's my OFFICIAL BFP :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CB digi 13dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cupcake1979

babydust1 said:


> that line is deffo darker cupcake!! :D deffo thinking you cooking up that nice BFP!! :)
> 
> well im not testing for Ovulation anymore as its driving me MAD! dunno how you can test so many times cupcake lol you must me going mad seein that line and waiting for it to darken! but dont worry ( i know its hard to say as what you've been thru ) :( but that new one you did today is deffo Darker!! :) im going mad poas thinking ovulation might occur but still nothing so im gonna stop now and just see what happens, and i'll see by blood tests on 3rd i guess i'll know by the time AF arrives lol...
> 
> im not POAS untill AF is late this month as i never normally do anyways, and even more now i think i aint ovulated... :( boooo!
> 
> was watching news earlier and they was on about a new blood test now in early pregnancy to detect Ectopic Pregnancies, about time they had something like that as for trying to make u wait till 12 wks for a scan is crappy...!

You're very good baby - as you can see I've turned into a POAS madwoman! I just can't believe i've broken after I said I wouldn't but if you can stay strong then wait to af is due, its less pressure. I hope you've OV'd but just missed the surge on your OPKs. Keep positive hun x

Yay for new ectopic test, I'm off to BBC News to check it out... Will save so much heartache and can save lives!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sarah - lovely to have some time alone all curled up in a snug house by the fire with the kitties!

So your temps have dropped? Seems a little early - could it be an implantation dip or just something affecting your temps (lack of sleep, drinking etc?)... you never know - if its just the odd random low temp you may be able to disregard!

Fingers crossed for you Topaz - I really do hope given the second chance that Benson can perform. I didn't realise you could get so much from studding... £500 will certainly come in handy for lovely xmas pressies for you little boy :) Keep us updated!!

Yay for Saturday TV and the X Factor - I'm with you Sarah - can't stand Katie W - she is sooooo fake, but I'm not sure who I want to win! That Cher is also a nightmare, god knows why she was put through! Matt Cardle is ok but I'm not sold on him TBH.


----------



## SarahJane

Cupcake1979 said:


> Sarah - lovely to have some time alone all curled up in a snug house by the fire with the kitties!
> 
> So your temps have dropped? Seems a little early - could it be an implantation dip or just something affecting your temps (lack of sleep, drinking etc?)... you never know - if its just the odd random low temp you may be able to disregard!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Topaz - I really do hope given the second chance that Benson can perform. I didn't realise you could get so much from studding... £500 will certainly come in handy for lovely xmas pressies for you little boy :) Keep us updated!!
> 
> Yay for Saturday TV and the X Factor - I'm with you Sarah - can't stand Katie W - she is sooooo fake, but I'm not sure who I want to win! That Cher is also a nightmare, god knows why she was put through! Matt Cardle is ok but I'm not sold on him TBH.

OMG girl you are pregnant!!! Congratulations:happydance: I am so chuffed for you and I really hope this one sticks nicely. Get yourself booked in a the doctors asap x

I have exactly the same xfactor feelings, Matt isn't bad but he's no Will Young!
Tesco Mary is good but she's on the wrong show, on Britain's got talent she'd probably win but has she got X factor?
I love Aiden, I like that sulky performance thing he does but he may get a bit tiresome
Cher is minime for Cheryl (always think of Dr Evil when she's about!!)
Wagner is awful but as he comes into one of my branches sometimes I do have to like him - he's out soon though.
Loved Paije before it all started but not so keen now in finals
Rebecca has an amazing voice and stands a chance of winning
Treyc - has a stupid spelling for her name and too much like past winners
Hate both groups with a passion but the little lad with curly hair in One Direction is cute!
From that summary, I guess my money is on Rebecca or Aiden to win.


----------



## menageriemom

Only able to be on here for a minute so I just want to say CONGRATS CUPCAKE!! You're pregnant!! :)


----------



## babydust1

OMG OMG OMG !! you are PREGNANT cupcake! :) wow im so excited for you and so happy for you, sending lots of sticky dust for you & hope that little bean gets snug in there and stays! :) wooo i was feeling a little down and now im all happy haha your :bfp: just cheered me up!! :) im loving that digi :happydance:

i like one direction i dont know why just do lol but i love Rebecca's Voice :) 

and yes Harry is cute haha! :) 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8093902/Blood-test-for-ectopic-pregnancies.html

theres the link about the ectopic blood test i think its great news, as you say saves alot of heartache and saves lives. :) 

sarah could your dip not be implantation ? 

Topaz hope Benson DTD for you! £500 could spoil your little man & hes such a cutie! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cupcake1979 said:


> Sarah - caved and took your advice - here's my OFFICIAL BFP :happydance:

right that it going on the front page now. its official your pregnant.


----------



## SarahJane

One direction were really good tonight, so was Cher. Don't like either but have to admit they were the 2 best tonight.

Implantation is my hope!! That would be a nice suprise 

Beth, you are so efficient - is great to see another BFP on front page!


----------



## SarahJane

ok girlies, my body is now totally confused, either have AF on the way or it is some very very good news hmmmm...


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Babyd for the article - certainly very interesting - seems its 2-5yrs away to be made available but certainly a great breakthrough. Everyone I know including myself when going through ectopic, never had a straightforward case. I was initially told I'd suffered a miscarriage, but then bloods showed a rising HCG level which had to be checked every 48hrs... that dragged on for 3 weeks until they could see something in the tube on the scan! It cetainly will be welcomed for lots of early pregnant women to come!

So did you enjoy X Factor - I thought it was a little flat tonight. Only memorable performances as you say Sarah, were one direction and Cher - never thought I'd be saying that and hate to admit it. Aiden's song didn't go so well... So we'll see who goes tomorrow - I think it HAS to be Wagner lol :)

Oh woooooooo for spotting Sarah - I doubt it could be early AF? Has she ever come early before?? Everything crossed for you that this is implantation bleeding and that you can join me with another super quick BFP... Keep us posted!!!

This is a LUCKY thread I swear!


----------



## SarahJane

Nope, never been early before. But there's always a first time so not getting hopes up too much!! Would love to come and join you in 1st tri this month though.

Wagner is deffo out (with belle amie in bottom 2 I recon)

Will keep you posted in the morning x Night all zzzzz (hehehe extra sleeps due to the hour!!)


----------



## Razcox

Horayyy for the BFP Cupcake!!! :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

That is such good news!

Beth - Hope your boy DTD without you having to get to involved and the other little one improves. How are things with TTC, how many DPO are you now?

Sarahjane - Ohhhh hoping its good news for you as well hun this is a really lucky thread.

How is everyone else doing on this murky all hallows eve? Anyone got any plans? I LOVE halloween but not doing anything this as we are saving money for puppies and now the mini pie in my oven.

Oh also go this this morning:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0007.jpg


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: congrats cupcake!! :happydance: so happy you got your official BFP!! x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - just hope this one sticks!

Loving the 3+ on your digi Raz!! Woooohoooo... so your 5+2 today!!! Fantastic and right on track! This is one sticky bean for sure :happydance:

Raz - can I ask when you got yout digis? I know you have dates in your sig - but do you know what DPO you were.

Going by my usual rules - O on day of second peak with CBFM - I would be 13dpo today - so was 12dpo yesterday - when would you check to see if levels rising with a second digi? I wanna get my 2-3!!! Lol - maybe I shouldn't digis make you so paranoid if you don't get what you're expecting...


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow razcox those digis are really moving along,

cupcake i only got a 2-3 weeks when i was expecting a 3+ and all was well so not always the best indicator that levels are rising

little puppy is gaining weight, :happydance: was up at 3am and 6am feeding her but she is now just above her birth weight, if she keeps it up sheshould be fine.

bensons girfriend is coming and staying with us today while her mum is at 
work so hopwfully we will get lucky. this dog ttc is harder than human ttc :haha:

im 2dpo today and temp rose again so sure i ovulated. my little bean s making its way down my tube right now. im pregnant til proven otherwise at the mo.:rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Cupcake i got a 1-2 at 4+1 at 15 DPO the 2 -3 at 4+4 18DPO 3+ today at 5+2 23DPO


----------



## SarahJane

Woohoo for 3+ DIGI! Congrats hun

On my side big horrid BFN this morning - broke all my rules and tested despite another temp drop as I has a moment of positivity. Now regret it!! Also now doubting myself over pink CM last night. Grrrr! Oh well, not out til AF comes so stay positive girl!!

Having a bad morning, opened the window and the keys fell out of the window lock into the gutter! Now have to clean the house as have been putting it off for a week!! BOO!

Be back later when I have regained some positivity ;-p


----------



## babydust1

im loving your positivity topaz :) 

hope Benson dtd for you today :) 

loving that digi Raz its nice to know and to be reasured! :) :happydance:

Sarah try stay positive hun your not out till that :witch: arrives.. :) 

cupcake - have you told DH yet ? 

babybears how are you feeling ?

where's bumski :)

this thread is really becoming LUCKY lately :happydance: wont be long till we are all in 1st tri i hope! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, no problems with the dogs today staight down to it, she cant have been ready yest.


----------



## babydust1

topazicatzbet said:


> yay, no problems with the dogs today staight down to it, she cant have been ready yest.


woop :happydance: glad they have dtd hun :) x


----------



## menageriemom

Yay, two BFPs this month!! Congrats girls :)

AF is finally settling down. On the day with my worst cramps I still managed to do the grocery shopping, and go to the home improvement store twice, and build an insulated outdoor cat box with DH! Ibuprofen makes it much more manageable. 

Picked DH up some vitamins yesterday, been temping the last two mornings, downed my first cup of grapefruit juice this morning, and ordered some OPKs! I'm ready for this cycle :thumbup:

Beth glad the dogs DTD so you didn't have to intervene! Sarah I hope the pink CM means something good for you! I had it at 11 or 12 DPO the cycle before last and I never remembered having it before, had it last cycle, too. Hope that temp takes a jump for you!! 

Can anybody tell me how to get the URL for my Fertility Friend chart?

Anybody have fun Halloween plans? Is it very popular in the UK? Here we are staying inside, hiding out, and watching a scary movie! I'm keeping all the candies for me! Mwahaha...


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all, am less stressed than earlier but looks like AF has made an early entrance. BOO at :witch: coming on Halloween!! There is definitely some irony there. I am also beginning to suspect I didn't actually ovulate this month which is why I am earlier than expected (exactly 28 days)

Anyway, don't normally celebrate halloween but today have bought a bucket of chocolate, some steaks and we have carved a pumpkin. Enjoy all x
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## topazicatzbet

menageriemom said:


> Can anybody tell me how to get the URL for my Fertility Friend chart?



go to your home page an copy the link there, it looks like this 
https:// www.fertilityfriend.com/home/242043


happy halloween girls, callum says trick or treat, (its my mum in the photo with him)
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0358.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust1

topaz - oh my callum is gorgeous hun look at his lil smile :) 

sry about the :witch: getting you sarah, espeically on halloween aswell, hope you have a better month next month boo for not thinking you ovulated, i dont think i've ovulated this month either soo booooo to that too, :cry: im now wishing this cycle was actually over 

menageriemom - glad you have everything sorted for your next cycle, im gonna do grapefruit juice next month and im thinking about softcups as i was meant to do them this month but never :( so im hoping to be prepared for next month :)


----------



## SarahJane

Beth, Callum looks so cute in that pic. I can't wait until I have a little one so I can dress them up for days like this and do all those fun things that kids are allowed to do but are banned for adults !!

Helen, you never know the LH surge can be really really short (mine is normally less than a few hours- except this month which was like 4-5 days!!) I can't remember if you are temping or not? If so what does your chart look like?

Bailey, we don't do as much for Halloween as you guys do, it is only kids really over here (unless there is a party) The only party I ever attended for Halloween was when I lived in Spain and it was hosted by a load of American girls. Was a totally fantastic night - you American girls know how to party!!

I'm bored of AF now, she can leave if she likes for 9 months or so!


----------



## menageriemom

Callum looks so happy!! What a great photo :) 

I was in the grocery store yesterday and they were playing xmas music! Ugh! Too early! There are lots of parties going on here but this year we are going to be shut ins LOL. 

Babydust sorry about OV :( I think I am going to try softcups at some point, too. Maybe next cycle with EPO. 

Thanks Beth... it took me a minute but I found it. Guess I had to create my home page first. It's in my signature now!


----------



## babydust1

Sarah - im not temping hun it all stresses me so i dont do it lol using Opk's stress me out alone charting would deffo do it to me lol... i dont know maybe i have ovulated early i guess i'll know with my blood work on 3rd :)


Bailey - i really have wanted to do softcups for ages just never have lol, at first i was a bit scared to use them, but im really gonna give em ago heard alot of success stories with using them and to be honest anything is worth a shot to get my lil bean :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i use soft cups, once you get the hang of them they are great


----------



## Badkitty

Hello Ladies!

Long time no see im sorry i kinda dropped off the face of the earth for a while i went a little crazy the whole baby thing drove me mad in the end i thought it would be a good thing to get away from all the stressing and just try the old NTNP for a while anyway that was pointless as i still havent been lucky :( im so pleased to see that some of us have been though and im sure the rest will soon! Anyway im back because i missed you all! its hard to go it alone no one understands like we all do well fingers corssed for BFP's comming our way before the end of the year 

love to all Kitty xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Welcome back Badkitty!!


----------



## SarahJane

Hi babe, glad to have you back! You are prob right about the stressing but I'd never get through each day without the girlies in here to talk to.

Let Topaz (beth) know what CD you are on and I'm sure she'll add you back on to first page.

Apart from NTNP, what have you been up to?
Sar xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

was just about to as what cd you were on but i see sarah has it covered.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today? 

Beth - Glad the dogs DTD for you this time :happydance: And Callum looks so cute in that little outfit.

Sarah - Hope the witch goes soon and you can get back to catching that egg!

Helen - Really hope you have OVed and just maybe missed the LH surge. If not though i really recommend the soft cups i think they are great.

Bailey - I LOVE halloween and normally decorate the house and throw a huge party but we gave it a miss this year. Trying to save money and stuff but i did really miss it. I also agre about it being way to early to be playing xmas music in the stores.

Badkitty - Hello dont think we have met before! *Waves* I was in the same position as you last month we came back to TTC after a little break NTNP. Seems like the rest did some good as i got my BFP this month! Will be sending lots of :dust: your way xx

AFM - Feel very queasy this morning and my tummy hurts like i did a load of press ups yesterday, which i didnt! Also quite tired so work is going to be interesting today.


----------



## Cupcake1979

How can life be so unfair? Not looking good for me. Tests getting no darker and now i can't see any line on frer. I think it must be a chemical. Just waiting for bleeding to start.


----------



## Razcox

Oh no so sorry hun, will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no cupcake


----------



## bumski

hi girls, firstly cupcake i really hope its not a chemical your tests were definatly looking darker and you got a nice digi, i didnt get a positive digi until 16dpo last time and it only said 1-2 :cry:
perhaps hormones are just a little up and down at the minute, i will be keeping everything crossed that af does NOT arrive, you really deserve a lovely strong sticky bean :hugs:

yay for your 3+ raz, it sounds like symptoms are kicking in now :happydance: any news on your first scan yet?

glad benson DTD topaz, i bet you are too :winkwink: £500 is going to come in very nice for christmas, callum looks absolutely adorable in his halloween costume :kiss:

boo for the oving babydust, not long now until your bloods, i really hope they come back high, will you get the results on the same day?

well im close to you sarah and menageriemom, the boring bit i think, roll on another weeks time, im definatly going to be DTD loads this month, i feel we left it a little late last month so DH will be happy :winkwink:

hi badkitty, nice to see you back, fx you will be lucky and the break has done you good :hugs:

how you doing babybears and glasgowgal? are your symptoms getting nice and strong now?

i got a reading from that sandra, i ordered it when i was about 7dpo, i know they are rubbish as the last two said oct, and get this one :dohh: considering im cd5, the only bit that was right is iv been having headaches everyday

Hi carly as i tune in i keep being told now , so i feel you have conceived or you will around now.I want to mention where i see a birth around june next year and i feel baby will be a girl, i want to mention headaches with you , im not sure why but i feel you have been getting more of them recently or will and i fee this is a side affect or symptom in a sense. I want to mention very fair hair with this baby and not much of it when she is born.I want to mention where i feel that i see you crying with relief an happiness in a sense when you find out your news.

The first card is Laughter 
This is coming in just to cheer you up as i feel you have been feeling a little low, just stress of life in a sense, but also letting things get to you a bit much , what you are being told is to handle one thing at a time in a sense , and don't try to do everything at once, do try an make time for yourself , and have fun or laugh with friends and family.

The second card is Inner child
This is telling you that nurturing children and watching them grow is what you love , but also that you have to nurture your own inner child, again this is them trying to bring the fun element in to your life, they are telling you not to make it all work and no play in a sense, remember to enjoy what you are doing as well

The last card is Vacation
Again they are telling you to take some time for you , i feel things at the moment are not great in some ways and spirit are brining in help for you , and also telling you not to feel guilty for taking time out or time for yourself.

I hope this was ok 
If you have any questions please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## babydust1

Bumski - i wont get my results back the same day may take 3 to 4 days. hope your feeling alrite 

yeah im really thinking about giving them softcups a try next cycle with grapefruit juice as i need something now im stressing about this clomid! arghhh

badkitty -i dont think we have met yet but welcome back :hugs: i hope your feeling alrite & hope after that lil break you've had you now get your BFP lots of :dust: for you 

cupcake - awww im sorry your feeling down hun, i have everything crossed for you & hope af does NOT come! :hugs:

Raz - yeah i really hope i have Ovulated too and just missed the LH surge :) oooo your symptoms look like there kicking in nice and strong but thats a good sign remember :happydance:

babybears & glasgowgal hope your feeling alrite, :)

well ive been really tired lately *yawn* and woke up with a massive headache arghhh!


----------



## babydust1

i think my days getting worse :( this headache wont shift ive just woke up because ive had to try sleep it off & my bloody cats following me everywhere n wont leave me alone lol...

hope everyones well its quiet on here today


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, who is using a cbfm i have 12 sticks you can have if you want cos my monitor is dead.


----------



## menageriemom

I think Sarah uses a CBFM? 

Cupcake I am hoping for the best! Please keep us updated. Sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## SarahJane

I do indeed use a CBFM Beth (but am hoping not to need any more sticks after this month:happydance:) 

Lucy, I am keeping fingers firmly crossed and preying for you (and I don't do god often!) You deserve a break so I really hope this one sticks for you xx

Sorry about the headache Helen and hope you're feeling better soon

What's everyone up to? I'm watching Enders and DH is writing a book - should keep him quiet for a few weeks hopefully!!:haha:


----------



## rectopathic

Hi all,

I had a note from SarahJane that you are all a wondeful group. So just thought I'd say hi :thumbup:

:dust: 
to you all
xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi :wave: welcome to the group sarah is great at recruiting for us,


----------



## babydust1

im not upto much im going to my mums for a week tomorrow, 125 miles away :) 

hoping the headache will stay away for then, as i cant be doing with it its really driving me mad now its like a cluster headache, 

Hello rectopathic nice of you to pop in and say hi :) hope your ok :hugs: && :dust: to you x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies, 

How are you all doing? I'm good, aside from some killer morning sickness, biggest problem is it lasts all bloody day!:haha: Of course i wouldn't swap it, but i can only eat the plainest food without hurling. :sick: Any remedies would be gratefully tested.

Raz - Congrats on your 3+.

Babydust - I hope you get good results from your tests.

Cupcake - praying that the :witch: does not come. You so deserve that :bfp: Love & :hugs: hun.

:dust:

L.x


----------



## SarahJane

Where does your mum live Helen? Somewhere nice?

hi rectopathic (does everyone else agree she has a great name?!) glad you came over :happydance: Everyone in here are so lovely and we are all getting a BFP this month so you chose a great one to join us!

beth - how are all of the babies today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

ginger ale is supposed to be good., i thankfully didnt have a single day of sickness with callum.


----------



## SarahJane

Sorry Glasgow, no ideas for the sickness but think positive, at least you won't put on too much weight (haha!) - I'd also milk it for everything you can with OH - make sure he does all of the housework, ironing, cleaning, cooking, washing etc It is his fault after all!!

Good sign is that morning sickness is a fantastic sign of a very strong pregnancy so you must have a great little fighter in there!

In seriousness, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

beth has just proved my comment about strong pregnancy totally wrong!! never believe old wives tales hehe


----------



## babydust1

Glasgowgal - i dont know anything for morning sickness, my sister got told by her midwife eating crackers before you get outta bed in tha morning lol.. i dont know if that works thoough, sorry it lasts all day but thats a good strong symptom you have there :) 

yeah i hope i get good results too im hoping high and not low last time i had these tests my progesterone was 3 im hoping after ovarian drilling and Clomid its alot higher! :)

Sarah my mum lives in Newcastle lol :) im a geordie but currantly live in Nottingham with OH


----------



## SarahJane

I love the Geordie accent! Have never been up there but am told by DH that Newcastle is a really great place. I love spending time with my mum, she lives in Wales so I don't see her that often tho :cry:

Have a great time and make sure you take a laptop/iphone to stay in touch with us gals!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i thnk your right sarah it is a sign of a strong pregnancy, just the lack of it doesnt always mean the worst.

i was so worries all through first tri that something was wrong cos i didnt have any symptoms at all, my friend had just had a mmc and i was convinced i had too. they lost my scan referal so i didnt get my nhs scan til i was 14 weeks and i had a major melt down at 12 weeks and ended up getting a private scan and i was so worried about the lack of symptoms.

as for our mascots, lol they are doing great. starting to wobble walk now. and the puppies are doing great too, the little one is gaining weight slowly and steadily im jut doing one feed through the night now for her. 
bensons girlfriend came again tody and he got the job done so i went and got some christmas presents and got the dogs all new collars.

poor callum is sportin a big bump on his head, learning to walk is dangerous, especially with laminate flooring. 

as for ttc... im 3dpo today, my boobs have been aching a bit today, but i guess its too early to be a symptom.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0343.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0344.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0359.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SarahJane

ahh poor Callum,:hugs: I have wooden floors too so I may have the same problem when I have a toddler.

Glad little pup is growing more. She's a fighter! Are you keeping any of them? (I'd be so tempted to keep the little one after bottle feeding etc) 

I think I would worry too if I had no symptoms, I have said to DH before that I will never moan about morning sickness as it must be so reassuring to know the hormones are going crazy. (I may regret those words when pregnant mind!!)

It is NEVER too early to spot symptoms:winkwink:


----------



## SarahJane

Mummy dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## babydust1

ooo i have wooden flooring aswell lol :) poor callum, when they start walking its so horrible its terrible when they fall over n bump into things

i said i wouldnt moan about my symptoms either haha to OH its ok ill come on here and have a good moan when im pregnant :)

i dont think its too early to start symptom spotting i think this is gonna be your month topaz :) 

topaz those pics are gorgeous the kittens are coming on very well & cute :) and mummy dog is gorgeous 

sarah - everyone says i love geordie accent :) Newcastle can be a nice place for people who aint visted :) i love wales :) 

&& yes im taking laptop dont go anywhere without that haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

nope wont be keeping any, 4 beagles is more than enough thanks.


----------



## babydust1

hehe wow you have 4 :) how many cats do you have just the 1 ? apart from kittens ofc! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> hehe wow you have 4 :) how many cats do you have just the 1 ? apart from kittens ofc! :)

:rofl::rofl: 1, not even close i have 25!! no joke


----------



## babydust1

25! are you crazy how do you cope with all those animals lol :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

its not too bad, most of them are outside in the cattery so just have to empty litter trays a lot. lol.
this is my last litter of kittens, im givin up breeding now


----------



## bumski

hi rectopathic (hope i spelt that right) welcome :flower:

25,WOW!! you must be busy. i have 2 dogs and they are constant, always wanting attention, i dont think i would cope with even one more pet :blush:

those kittens look gorgeous, they are changing already, glad benson DTD again for you, you can relax and plan xmas now :happydance:

my best mate moved up to darlington from stoke and she has never looked back, she said people are so much more laid back and friendly up there, i would love to move from here, im originaly from cumbria but we moved because my dad was a minor.


----------



## GlasgowGal

SarahJane said:


> Sorry Glasgow, no ideas for the sickness but think positive, at least you won't put on too much weight (haha!) - I'd also milk it for everything you can with OH - make sure he does all of the housework, ironing, cleaning, cooking, washing etc It is his fault after all!!
> 
> Good sign is that morning sickness is a fantastic sign of a very strong pregnancy so you must have a great little fighter in there!
> 
> In seriousness, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

.

Thanks SarahJane,

That's a fab idea, I think I'll draw up a list of chores for my OH tonight - lol. :haha:

L.x


----------



## bumski

glasgowgal, my friend says she swears by ginger biscuits, she always kept a pack by her bed and ate a couple before getting up, it was the first thing she said to me when i got BFP. x


----------



## menageriemom

I had some ginger chews that were amazing for my nausea when I was in the hospital sick for a few weeks about 8 years ago. I hope I can find them again if I ever get to experience morning sickness :) Ginger biscuits (cookies or crackers here) sound amazing!


----------



## babydust1

yes Darlinton is where im originally from i was born there then we moved to newcastle & i agree the people are very laid back :)


----------



## bumski

morning all :flower: how are you doing topaz, im thinking your our next BFP, will you be testing early or are you holding out to see if af appears?

how are you doing cupcake? i hope everything is well, still thinking of you and keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

normally test at 10dpo but im workig nights them, will see how my temp goes up to sat morning. 

my little bean should be starting to think about implanting soon.
snuggle in beanie and a nice temp dip wold be nice to let me know your there.


----------



## menageriemom

Hope you get that dip, Beth!! 

I've only temped for 5 days and it has consistently gone up by almost a degree (F) over those days! I've had a couple drinks the last two nights and didn't get the best sleep so I'm not sure how accurate they are. I guess we'll see when I have more days in there.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello all,

Thought I'd drop by - been busy with work, spent three days in Nottingham and have only just got home. I'm shattered :(

Still no af, but lines fainter than ever. Just took a CB digi when I got home and have still gotten Pregnant 1-2 but by now levels should have risen enough to have given me my 2-3. This is not a normal pregnancy and now i'm thinking it could be ectopic again. 

Left hand side nagging pains kicked in as of yesterday - Its all I can think of at the moment :( My levels didn't rise properly with the ectopic last time and I would have thought if this were chemical, the bleeding would have started by now... 

Anyone experienced a chemical can give any advice? When should the bleeding start?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure about the bleeding hun, think af can come a bit late depends when the levels drop enough. if your that concerned about an eptopic go to the doc, they might scan you, some women dont get that much hprmones in there urine so that could be you and bean could be fine.


----------



## bumski

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought I'd drop by - been busy with work, spent three days in Nottingham and have only just got home. I'm shattered :(
> 
> Still no af, but lines fainter than ever. Just took a CB digi when I got home and have still gotten Pregnant 1-2 but by now levels should have risen enough to have given me my 2-3. This is not a normal pregnancy and now i'm thinking it could be ectopic again.
> 
> Left hand side nagging pains kicked in as of yesterday - Its all I can think of at the moment :( My levels didn't rise properly with the ectopic last time and I would have thought if this were chemical, the bleeding would have started by now...
> 
> Anyone experienced a chemical can give any advice? When should the bleeding start?

oh no that is really scary hun, get yourself to the drs asap and demand they check you, when i concieved at the end of july i got lines for 5 days then digi said 1-2 on 16dpo, i then started to bleed the same day and it came very heavy.
i really hope everything is ok for you and like topaz said it could just be slow rising hormones, when were you due af?

iv been for my last appointment at the hospital and they have refused me clomid point blank! im so pissed off with them, they do not know i ov last time as telling them would have stopped them prescribing anything for sure and to be honest i know i only ov because i self medicated, i know that sounds really bad and some people frown on it but to be honest im getting so bloody desperate i dont care :shrug:

i asked what the point in the appointment was and she couldnt give me a straight answer, she told me if i do ov this op will only work for 12 months, so thats 8 months we have left, so why not follow it through with the drugs :shrug:

seems asolutely pointless to me, sorry iv just come back and im fuming with them for wasting my time, if i had left everything to these drs me and dh would still be ignorantly thinking we were "normal"

hey babydust, let us know when you get your results, i hope your news is good, could do with cheering up.

hows the symptoms coming on topaz? anything different this month? only a few more days until we get a nice BFP to add :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

cupcake - can you not go to your doctors and ask them to check if its ectopic as your past of pregnancy history? maybe you have slow hormones,

bumski - sry about them not prescribing clomid thats totally crappy, mine wouldnt give me c lomid till i had ovarian drilling as he said it would work better, i think its crappy they haventt give you it can you not try that other kind of like clomid product cant remember its name sry :( 

well i had blood work done rang this morning but aint back yet ill ring tomorrow :) im hoping there high

hope everyone else is good :)

i have really sore boobs :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

not really, got a bit of strange feeling in my abdo but think im looking tiny things, im quiet gassy today:blush: so could be bowel related.

getting another cold.
im feeling pretty fed up to be honest, loads of girls that i was preg with callum are now preg again and i started trying before them. 


bumski you could try soy isoflavones, they are a natural clomid.

im gonna take next cycle off cos the edd would clash with my best friends wedding but im thinking of giving them a go in dec.


----------



## bumski

i tried soy the other month and got af on cd23, so not sure what went on there :shrug: will try my drs one more time, i have nothing to loose really, she is used to me moaning at her now, im not expecting much but its worth a shot.

i just hope i manage to ov without them again, we will see :shrug:

cant wait until you get your results back, i will be on tomorrow to check them out, keeping everything crossed for you, if you have ov how many dpo will you be now?

boo for missing next month topaz, lets hope it wont matter anyway, as you say you are pg until proven otherwise :happydance: i like that one :winkwink:


----------



## menageriemom

Cupcake please do see a doctor hun. I'm hurting for you and I hope you come out of this with good news!

Bumski your doctor sounds like a jerk! I'm sorry you have to go through that. Doesn't sound fair and I'm starting to understand your frustration. 

Beth I don't blame you for being close to fed up! Heck if I were you even the dogs and cats having litters would make me jealous! LOL

Temp went back down this morning since I had a semi-sane, normal night and a good night's sleep. The weather is shit here today so I'm going to bundle up and drink coffee for a bit.


----------



## Cupcake1979

:hugs: Thanks for the visitor messages Bumski and Menagerie x

Went to EPU this morning and they said I'm worrying over nothing with faint line tests!!! Yeah right - its a good indicator that my HCG isn't rising!

So they performed bloods:

HCG 24.2
Progesterone at 7

Now bearing in mind I took a CB digi on saturday which gave me "Pregnant 1-2" and that test has a threshold of 25 its likely that my HCG isn't rising...

Progesterone is unbelievably low - they recommend at least a level of 12 in the 1st Tri...

So I have to have bloods repeated on Saturday morning but I know what the outcome will be....

Pregnancy 3 down the pan too... I just have to hope that its going to be a MC rather than an ectopic.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: got everything crossed that the levels rise:hugs:


----------



## bumski

oh cupcake im really sorry the levels are what they are, i hope everything turns out to be ok, i really do. my cousin only got faint lines on her tests when she was gone 5 weeks but everything turned out fine, also my mate kept testing and getting BFN, also she was spotting frequently, thats why she kept testing, eventually they sent her for a scan and turns out she was 10 weeks gone, strange but true :shrug:
i dont want to give you false hope but there is still a chance everything could be normal, im not a prayer type of girl but i will be praying your levels rise nicely for sat :hugs:

menageriemom, i dont blame you for cozying up tonight, dark nights have set in here now, its just gone 5 and its pitch black, it makes me feel all christmasy :happydance:, just curiosity, what is the time difference?


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i have been a bit absent but had a stressful day. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(

Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.


----------



## bumski

oh no razcox :nope: keep your feet up hun and try not to worry yourself, i know thats a silly thing to say, like i said to cupcake my mate was spotting on and off for 10 weeks so all could be fine, i hope its just your little one snuggling in.
my mum also had full blown af for 4 months, i will be keeping everything crossed for you too, i really hope by mon you and cupcake have some brilliant news, you both deserve a nice easy pregnancy. i will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh my, got everything crossed for you too hun. its brown blood with means its old, so try not to panick too much (i know thats a stupid thing to say)


----------



## menageriemom

Razcox FX'ed for you ... Beth is right brown does mean old blood. Hope everything is okay! Hope your next test shows upped levels Cupcake... we are all keeping you both in our thoughts. 

Where you are Bumski it's 6:32pm here it is 2:32pm so I'm behind you by 4 hours. Right now it's getting dark around 6:30pm but Daylight Saving Time is on Sunday so it will be getting dark at 5pm soon .. time for seasonal affective disorder!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Raz sorry to hear about your spotting but it is very normal in healthy pregnancies. As everyone has said try to rest up and keep positive. I'll bet you see baby with healthy heartbeat fluttering away on the scan on Sunday.

Lots of sticky dust to you hun x x x


----------



## SarahJane

:hugs: I really hope it is nothing to worry about for both of you raz and Lucy :hugs:

Put your feet up and make sure you get those boys to look after you x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thought we could all do with some cheering up.
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/th_SAM_0362.jpg
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0364.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0387.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0390.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumski

aww topaz, those kittens are SOOOO cute! oh i want one, lol, how old are they now?
cd9 and all is still quiet my end, fx something will happen this month.

i hope both of you are ok cupcake and raz, you have both been through so much already you dont deserve this. GL girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

any news babydust :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are 3 weeks old today
the big one is a video, if you click on it it will take you to photobucket


----------



## babydust1

oh my got my fingers crossed that everything is fine, for you both raz and cupcake

keep your feet up and take it easy :) 

well no news here i rang up and they said ring back monday arghhh!!! ...

i dont know when i ovulated or if i ovulated so i dont know how many days i am, i should have ovulated earlier then im meant to dr's said with me taken clomid, 

i was gonna take a test today but i think its too early so im waiting till 10dpo at least


----------



## bumski

babydust1 said:


> oh my got my fingers crossed that everything is fine, for you both raz and cupcake
> 
> keep your feet up and take it easy :)
> 
> well no news here i rang up and they said ring back monday arghhh!!! ...
> 
> i dont know when i ovulated or if i ovulated so i dont know how many days i am, i should have ovulated earlier then im meant to dr's said with me taken clomid,
> 
> i was gonna take a test today but i think its too early so im waiting till 10dpo at least

oh what a pain in the ass!!! :dohh: they really do like to keep you waiting, did you continue doing opks anyway, incase you ov a bit later?
so when is testing time? :winkwink:

not long now for you topaz, i cant believe how cute they are, they have really changed in 3 weeks, i bet callum adores them :hugs:

how are things for you sarah and menageriemom? any signs of ov approaching? nothing for me to report, im still in the land of bordem :growlmad:


----------



## bumski

just had a nosey at your chart topaz, those temps are looking very nice and high, higher than the rest actually, mmmmm, looking good i think :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure if thats cos of my cold though. i ve also been up loads through the night as well as jewel refuses to use a litter tray in the same room as the kittens

i ve had no symptoms yet excet gas:blush: but that could be all the orange juice im drinking causing that

if toms temp goes up i might start getting a little excited but wont be able to temp after that cos on nights sat/sun.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> not sure if thats cos of my cold though. i ve also been up loads through the night as well as jewel refuses to use a litter tray in the same room as the kittens
> 
> i ve had no symptoms yet excet gas:blush: but that could be all the orange juice im drinking causing that
> 
> if toms temp goes up i might start getting a little excited but wont be able to temp after that cos on nights sat/sun.

oh no, i like to nosey at your chart, it keeps me entertained while mine are, well, not doing much :shrug:, lets hope you get a nice spike tomorrow then,

gutted for you, nights on the weekend, i hope they are paying you well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

its probably gonna be my last set as the new job im moving to doesnt have them


----------



## menageriemom

Beth send one of those adorable kittens over here LOL!! They are super cute, love the little noises :) So do you have to move for the new job? I hope not! 

Babydust sorry you have to keep waiting! How frustrating!! Hope you get some news soon :flower:

Nothing too exciting here... CD8 going to start OPKs at some point, I just got them in yesterday. I started to freak out because they were supposed to be delivered and the mailman drove straight by.. a 1/2 hour later he came back and put them in my box. 

I lost one of my pets on Tuesday.. my nearly 3 year old roborovski hamster passed away :cry: but he had a long, good life. He is survived by his granddaughter who I also have.


----------



## bumski

aww sorry about your hamster menageriemom :cry: its horrible loosing a pet :hugs:
hope you enjoy the new job topaz, i bet you will be glad not to do nights anymore :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i work in the main hosital in leeds at the mo and will be moving to one of the community units which is actually 5 mins from me, shame i ll still have to take callum to my mums but the commute will still be a bit shorter. 
not sure when i start there though, they are hoping to shut my ward by the end of the month though. 

will be better for callum no nights sundays and christmas off every year.


----------



## babydust1

i tested for ovulation all the way till day 21 and i still had no ovulation so i gave in plus im at my mums now without OH so no point in keep checking really, I'll just see what the blood results say now i hate waiting i had them done wednesday & still not back arghh

wel i did a pregnancy test today and it was negative i'll test again sunday, then if not im due af on wednesday so i'll test after then if the :witch: dont show, i never normally do tests till after af date but because ive taken clomid i was excited thinking welll ooo i could be but then again i was like i dont even think i ovulated.. 

i mean it might be just too soon as i dont know when i ovulated or if i did im not gonna lose hope yet im still in the game till she shows...

my boobs are really killing me and im constipated but gassy :( driving me insane i noticed today when i poas i have #a lot of protein in my pee :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna be a zombie tonight at my night shift. been up all night with callum, he has my cold and has been coughing all night which made him cry. poor little man. 

hope i can manage to get a nap in today.

so dont think my temp will be that accurate, did it at 8.30 after about 2hrs sleep.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh that does sound like a miserable night Beth :( Hope you get a nap in today.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the scan goes well tom raz.


----------



## SarahJane

Hello lovlies, 

Hope you are all well. (GL for the scan Rachel :hugs:)

Beth, the kittens are gorgeous, was so funny when I put the vid on. Audrey was looking behind my sofa to find them from the noises! She was found by the RSPCA with a litter of kittens before we got her so I think she recognised the noise. It was so funny to watch her. Send them my way any time!! (DH might well kill me if I got another cat but it would be worth it) Your chat looks great BTW

Helen - any positive news, you sound like you have some promising symptoms

Bailey sorry about the hamster but 3 years is a massive life, you must have spoilt him rotten!! How you feeling hun?

Carley - you started the OPK's?

Any news Lucy - been thinking of you:hugs:

BFP ladies - all ok with the bumps?


----------



## SarahJane

Beth above should read chart not chat!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

How are you all this evening?
Beth loving the kitties! They are too cute :) do you have any more pics of the pups too? I can't believe your 8dpo already! Getting itchy feet on the testing front yet?

Bailey sorry to hear about the hamster - I know when mine died suddenly I was so upset! That's the hardest part about having pets is when it comes time to say goodbye :( hope you're ok!

Sarah - former cycle buddy, how you going? Gearing up for OV, you doing anything different this cycle.

Hello to all the other ladies, hope the bumps are doing well and wishing Raz lots of luck for tomorrow x

My news doesn't get any better lol. Bloods came back today - my HCG is now down to 8 from 25 on Thursday. That's at a bearly neglible "pregnant" level. I've had af cramps since last night and on checking my CM, its got a little blood in it so I expect full on bleeding over the next couple of days. At least this one has ended naturally this time. Think we may give TTC a break for a littlewhile as its been alot of heartache to deal with over the past 7 months... but knowing me I'll be eating my hat again.

Am going to speak to the doctor and see if I can get some tests run. Hospital have already said I'd have to pay for them privately as although I;ve had 3 failed pregnancies, the first one was an ectopic so they won't intervene until I've had 3 consecutive miscarriages! Mad hey...

I'll keep you posted but probably won't be around much for a while...

Love to all x


----------



## SarahJane

I'm so sorry Luce, must be heartbreaking yet again.:hugs: :cry:

I feel really sad for you and totally understand that you need a break. If you need a chat at any time, you know where we all are.

Put some pressure on that Dr of yours, if you hassle them enough they will give you the tests you clearly want and need.

In the meantime, relax. It WILL happen for you one day very soon 

Love lots 
Sar xx


----------



## babydust1

oh im sorry to hear that cupcake :hugs:

thats very sad news and i feel for you, and its understanding why you need a lil break,

as sarah said it will happen some day soon hun


----------



## babydust1

well i know i said i was gonna poas today i just cant bring my self to do it :cry:

i dont want to see that negative again, i thought i wouldnt be down about seeing that negative before but i have been and one of my close friends yesterday told me she was pregnant and said it was a mistake blaaaaa :cry: and the said i would be excited to hear her news because her EDD is my Birthday 27th June! 

that makes me sad not happy :( she even had a lil scan because they thought it was ectopic and she shoved the scan right into my face..

i cant say im happy or congratulations to her because inside i feel i deserve it more then her ive tried longer ive wanted it.... and she just said it was a MISTAKE!! arghh im sry just things gettin a bit stressfull for me 

anyways hope everyone else is feeling ok, 

hope the scan goes well Rachel. :) 

hows everyone else?

when are you testing topaz,? 

hows things for you sarah?

bumski you using OPK'S? 

AF is due Wednesday for me

i should get blood results back tomorrow,


----------



## bumski

oh lucy im so so sorry your having to go through this again, i cant imagine how hard it must be for you, it completely seems so unfair for you to have to deal with this yet again, i dont blame you hun for wanting to take some time out, it is a lot of heartache to deal with in such a short amount of time :cry: i am thinking of you, as we all are, i hope you and DH can move on from this when your ready, as everyone else says, your time will come, i know it must feel like its never going to happen, but we are all here for you all the way through this. sending massive hugs to you, i really hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

on the same note we are all thinking of you today raz, i hope you can come back with some great news as you too have been through so much already :nope: lets hope you end up having a fantastic day today :hugs:

topaz, not long now until you can relax, job wise, i hope callum is feeling better, poor little lad :hugs: not long now until testing, im keeping a close eye on you :winkwink:

i hope so much you get great results babydust, i understand completely about not wanting to see a BFN, sometimes its better to get af than a neg, ya never know though, if you have ov your in with as much of a chance as anyone. sorry about your mate making you feel that way, i always get nervous if mates say they have some news, im not good at hiding my feelings anymore, dont get me wrong, when someone has been trying i genuinly am over the moon, its the "accidents" i find hard to congratulate :nope:

any signs of ov approaching sarah and menageriemom? im cd 11 now and monitor still low, not been temping this weekend, me and DH been having a lie in so the alarm has not been set. i got a quite dark line on opk today but still neg. also nothing else is pointing to ov yet so time will tell.

oh also i just realised today my monitor sticks are out of date, i only bought them last month on ebay, they say 2010-10, do you think this will make a difference?


----------



## topazicatzbet

lucy im so sorry hun, :hugs::hugs:

babydust, got everything crossed for a good result.

raz hope everything went ok.

bumski i dont think it will make that much of a difference they are only out by a few days.

well afm.

i survived the first night just, my cold got worse and worse and i feel rubbish so i ve called in sick for tonight. my temp is all over the place as im not sleeping for more than 2 hrs at a go. took it one time and it was 37.03 then the next 36.62 so who knows whats going on, but i have no symptoms so dont think its my month, which probably means im out til the new year.
might test tom but will see what i get temp wise.

everything was perfect this cycle and still no bfp:cry:


----------



## bumski

will keep everything crossed for testing tomoz topaz, no symptoms is sometimes a good thing, plus you may not notice any symptoms if your not well, hope you feel better soon too, xx


----------



## babydust1

Topaz, got everything crossed this is your month hun :) really hoping it is, but sometimes no symptoms is a good thing, most people dont have symptoms lol i always have symptoms n think im pregnant and i bet when i eventually get my bfp i'll probs have none lol... 

i dont think your out yet i really think this could be your month... :)

mmy boobs & nipples are hurting... its frickin driving me mad i just hope it would go lol... im having a bad time i have coldsores ( about 5 ) all round my mouth and one inside my nose arghhh... 

im too stressed this month...

i hope when i ring dr's on monday that there back but sometimes frickin receptionist says or u need to book a telephone consultation in with your dr to get your results if so i will be angry cuz then i wont get results till probs frickin friday.....


----------



## bumski

just seen your update on the other thread raz, congratulations hun, im so pleased everything is ok, it must have been amazing to see the heartbeat, little bubs is nice and cozy now. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

fingers crossed you get your results today babydust, that is bad if you have to wait until friday :growlmad: i wouldnt be happy with that either. your symptoms are sounding good, there must be something going on in there :winkwink:

i got my first high on monitor today so im absolutely buzzing!! keeping everything crossed im working again, wierd how such a little thing can make me so happy :happydance:

any good news for us topaz? i hope so, it will be lovely if we can all move over to first tri together :thumbup:

any more signs sarah and menageriemom? xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! my what an awful day today weather wise, been pissing it down since i woke up at 7:15am!

Thanks for all the support ladies, i dont know what i would do without my B&B support network. I have gotten over a few hurdles but they wont scan me at 8 weeks now they want me to wait until 12 weeks. Really dont think i will be able to wait that long so i have found a place near us that will do an early scan for £25. Going to call them next week and hopefully arrange something for between 8-9 weeks.

Cupcake - So so sorry things have been so rough for you hun, it just doesnt seem fair. I cant believe they dont class the ectopic as a MC and are not willing to do any tests. Really how much pain and heartbreak do we have to go through to get someone to help us in this country?? :hugs:

Beth - How are things today? Any good news at all? Sorry you have been feeling poorly xx

Bumski - Horay for the high :happydance: sending lots of :dust: that you get a peak soon and get to send in the troops to catch the egg.

Babydust - Hope you get the results soon, i really dont like doctors and just have no faith in them anymore. Hope yours are better though x Will be keeping my fingers crossed that your (.)(.) hurting is a good sign x

sarah and menageriemom - How are you ladies doing? Any sign of OV yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay thats fantastic news raz, so happy for you. you have a sticky little bean there and guess what we *can* be bump buddies this time round


----------



## Razcox

Beth is that a sneaky way of saying you have got a :bfp: this morning??? :)


----------



## bumski

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
i cant believe it, get them pics up asap!!!!! massive massive congrats topaz :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Beth is that a sneaky way of saying you have got a :bfp: this morning??? :)

:haha::haha: yep 
the cheapies dont really show up but tink you can see it on the bottom one. its easy to see in real life
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0402.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bumski

great line for 10dpo, woohoo!!!! :happydance: i bet your over the moon, callums gonna be a big bro :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

Cant see the line on my crappy work monitor so will take Bumski's word for it LOL.

Congrates hun and at last we will be bump buddies! Samzi is also preggo with number 2 you know


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know i really can t believe it. i was so sure i was out this month that i took some cold tables yest, needles to say i wont be takling any more, im gonna suffer on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Cant see the line on my crappy work monitor so will take Bumski's word for it LOL.
> 
> Congrates hun and at last we will be bump buddies! Samzi is also preggo with number 2 you know

yeah i know.


----------



## babydust1

omg omg omg congrats topaz & i see that line im so happy for you! :) 

wooo glad you got a high on the monitor bumski lets hope this is your month! :) 

&& glad everything is going good for you raz im sure your lil bean is a nice sticky one :)

well omg i rang today and i have to wait till bloody friday for my results.....
im so angry fricken hospital didnt release them for dr's to get them so they will be at dr's by thursday then the dr has to check them over so i have to ring FRIDAY im sick...

btw i also did a test this morning and it was negative really starting to think i just didnt ovulate this month... :( i just wish af would hurry up and come now because i feel so run down this month and depressed,

all this month ive been feeling shitty... im had flu, then i got a tooth abscess so i had antibiotics... then i got flu again... now ive got 6 coldsores all together now and one in my nose, i have a very sore throat and to top it off my nose keeps bleeding .... really positive this just isnt my month just want to start a new cycle now and start second cycle of clomid.... and hopefully friggin get a positive with OPK's .. sry for my rant just feeling tired and sick of having to wait and wait... ive waited 4 years now and nothing and now im still waiting to get the friggin test results which im sure would put less stress on me cuz then i'd finally know if i ovulated or not... just feel like im getting no where guess we all feel like this sometime.. was thinking of taken a break but really cant afford too because of the operation ive had as my cysts will start coming back again soon and now with just having been prescribed clomid i think its a stupid time to take a break..


----------



## SarahJane

OMG OMG Beth don't run off to 1st tri and forget our front page updates! :haha: 

Am totally over the moon for you hun:happydance: - congratulations at last! 

raz - great news about your little one too. So lovely to hear such great news that so many lovely people are getting their BFP's. I feel so positive this month. 

No sign of ov for me and still low on CBFM, expecting it at some point at the weekend but not gonna bother with OPK's I don't think as it just stresses me out. If it happens it does, if it doesn't I can have a Christmas day test at 13dpo next month!!

Helen, stay positive babe, you have every chance of a lovely BFP before Christmas, you aint out until the fat lady sings so keep positive and test again in a couple of days. Am keeping FX'd very firmly for you :hugs:

Bailey - any news your side?


----------



## Razcox

topazicatzbet said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Beth is that a sneaky way of saying you have got a :bfp: this morning??? :)
> 
> :haha::haha: yep
> the cheapies dont really show up but tink you can see it on the bottom one. its easy to see in real lifeClick to expand...

At home now and i can sooooo see that line!!! Yeah :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Yay Topaz!!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!

SarahJane I hope you get your high/peak soon! 

Babydust what a crap month :( I've had a couple of those, too. Don't let it get you down, hun! You WILL get that BFP!! 

No sign of anything here. OPKs still - ... hope to get a + in the next couple days.


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is todays test
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0405.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Razcox

Well Beth i am at work with my crappy monitor but i can see a line on todays test! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

nice line you have there topaz :) wooop cant believe youve got your bfp and your gonna give callum a lovely brother or sister :) have you told your donor yet ?

thankyou sarah :hugs: im trying to stay positive just sometimes its hard, i think its just cuz of me ovulating last month for the first time in 4 year then this month i just dont know so think thats why ive stressed my self.. hate my damn pcos body lol...


ty menageriemom :) im sure i'll get my bfp soon just inpatient lol :) how are you feeling ?

but just hope i get it next month really would like it before 2010 ends & before xmas really :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i text him yest, he is really happy for me. he will be part of this ones life too so its great for him


----------



## babydust1

awww he sounds like a really good guy :) i was reading your journal other day :) andd seen that he had baught you a double pushchair i guess that's gonna come in nice & handy :) & also your fertility bracelet breaking was a sign! becuz u didnt need it anymore!! :) woooop!

this thread is getting nice and lucky lately cant wait too see who's next! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep i can highly reccommend mia angle and her spells, she has a fab reputation and has been in the baby mags.

im sure eveyone will be over in the preg section real soon, but i not going anywhere without you all.


----------



## babydust1

where did you get your braclet from did you buy it online? 

hehe im glad your still gonna be around! :) i cant wait till were all over there! :) im sure it wont be long the way that front page is going lately! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got it on e bay, search fertility bracelets and its the one my mia angel


----------



## babydust1

ive baught one!! :) was looking at them and really love it! so i gave in & baught it! :)


----------



## bumski

hey topaz those lines are looking fantastic, keep us posted on the progression, have you started with any symptoms yet? your donor sounds like a fantastic bloke, how nice to go and buy a pram for them both :thumbup:

really sorry about your results babydust, sometimes i think drs dont take into account how important this is for you, i would be so angry with them. im still keeping everything crossed for you. i felt better when i started taking my tempeature, i would def recommend it hun so you know either way whats going on.

not long now for ov menageriemom and sarah, your both quite close to me in your cycles, i got a peak today but totally confused by it because opks are neg, cervix low and no ewcm yet :shrug: also the stick didnt look like it should have been a peak so not a clue whats going on, im just hoping now.
any ideas anyone


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> ive baught one!! :) was looking at them and really love it! so i gave in & baught it! :)

yay your gonna get the bfp soon


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you so much for the advice about the grapefruit Sarah and Beth!! I had more EWCM today than I've ever had at CD12 so I know I am getting close. Did two OPKs today one was almost + the next was very much - which was sad but I didn't get a + until evening CD13 the month before last (last month I half assed the OPKs) so not too worried yet :thumbup:

Beth your donor does sound like a really nice guy! Can I ask did you use him for Callum too? How are you feeling now? Any symptoms? 

Bumski I have no idea about your CBFM :( BD just in case, though!


----------



## topazicatzbet

only symptom i had up to yest was being gassy (hole in the ozone layer level :blush:)
then yest i had a few cramps and today my boobs have hurt a bit
oh and my nipple was killing me after callum decieded to tweek it while we had a bath, think thats the end of bath time together. lol.

gonna be brave and do a digi tom.

and yeah he is callums dad too so they will be full siblings, he is great with callum has bought him a birthday and christmas pressent already (one cost £55) 
heres a pic of them together taken on this latest visit
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0342.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## topazicatzbet

another tip girls apparently oranges help with implantation, i ve had one orange a day this cycle or a big glass of fresh orange juice.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh how sweet! It's wonderful they get to have contact with him and that he is so involved! 

I hope I wake up to a see a Pregnant 1-2 from you tomorrow!!!

ETA, oranges are going on my grocery list :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

oooo cant wait too see that digi!! :) ty for the tip :) 

if its not my time this month i'll be eating 1 orange a day and lots of grapefruit juice!! :) 

i love both anyways haha! :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today? Any updates on OVing those that are waiting for the eggy.

Beth - Have you done that digi yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep and a few others :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0410.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust1

love it :) cant wait too see your next one :)

well i rang dr's this morning and all blood test says is ovulation was confirmed so i did ovulate just dont know the numbers i have to wait to see next thursday when i have consultation with my doctor...,

its good that i ovulated but dont know if it was good enough.. 

&& to top it off ive been forgetting to take metformin since having my antibiotics so now they wont be in my system for when i do next cycle of clomid arghhhh... lol but never mind i'll just have to hope clomid does its own job :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: for ovulation you might not need it next cycle, a bfp is on its way


----------



## babydust1

i hope so but i've done two tests this month and both BFN blaaa :) i was just hoping i'd be one of the unfortunate ones where i need blood test to confirm haha... :D

as 2 of my sisters did and my mum lol... 

i just think that way as i had 2 BFN lmao :) 


if i dont get it this month i'll be happy to get it next month near xmas hopefully :) also lots of grapefruit juice and oranges in order for next! and make sure we :sex: earlier because i think i may have missed ovulation i think it happend early thats why i had no positive OPK's.

im happy that i ovulated because all along i really thought i didnt lol..


how are you feeling ? 

the :witch: should be here tomorrow & i'm sure i can feel her coming!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im still feeling crap from my cold, the coughing is really hurting now, i ve phoned in sick for tom and fri now so i can rest. not gonna rush back need to look after my bean. 

still no major preg symptoms but i didnt get any with my last pregnancy, i was convinced all through 1st tri that i had had a mmc. 
gonna book in with the doctor next week to get it confirmed and im still trying to decied if i should pay for a scan around 8 weeks like i did with callum.


----------



## babydust1

awww, so did u get any symptoms later or just none threw the whole pregnancy :) 

damn about your cold, yeah you should take time off and relax :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

didnt really get any last time, not a single day of sickness and didnt really have sore boobs, my boobs are hurting a little this time, 
first tri was easy last time but hard really bad heart burn tast time from 16 weeks


----------



## babydust1

oooo :) wow no sickness i think its hard whenits your 1st baby tho because you panic thinking well im sure i should have this symptom and this symptom and so on, but now you knowing you never had symptoms before with callum, this pregnancy i dont think you'll worry as much ( even tho you probs will everyone does lol ) but you know you had no symptoms beforwe and you got such a lovely healthy boy :) 

ouch hearthburn =/ 

would you like a girl this time ?

do you think you will pay for a scan or just wait ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

part of me would like a girl, but the other part would like another boy, i really dont know, i had a gut feeling all along callum was a boy, this time my gut says girl but thats prob cos 2 psychics said girl.lol


i think i prob will get a scan arounf 8 weeks, my friend had a mmc while i was pg with callum and it always plays on my mind.


----------



## babydust1

aww yeah its best to get a scan i think to check everything is good with baby puts your mind at ease too :) 

ooo two psychics said girl thats gotta mean something!! :) 

my dr said when i fall pregnant i would be able to get an early scan because of me been on clomid ( because of lots of problems well garny says more likely to have mc and ectopic plus multiple births ) think dr's like to put shits up me lol im hoping when i do fall they stick to there word.. otherwise i think i'll be paying for one too as i cant wait all the way till 12 wks to know everything is fine espeically after all the years of wanting and trying i'd have to to know...

my OH is really wanting me to fall with TWINS arghhh! i think i'd like it too but the thought at 1st is arghhhh! lol


will you be doing another digi soon ? :)

how long have you been trying for ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

this was my 5th cycle. 

well my plan now is to test every other day with the tests i have left and do the digi a week on mon so i should get a 3+

plus i have loads of opk i can use to fill in the poas urge


----------



## menageriemom

I knew I'd see that 1-2!! Beth I'm so excited for you! I hope this 5th cycle is my lucky one, too :) 

Babydust we'd love twins, too! And I love that new avatar :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh blimey, think twins would be too much for me. 

i ve got an annoying pain in my left side today but im thinking its from all the coughing, seams too high up to be pg related, its just below my ribs.


----------



## babydust1

thank you! menageriemom i need something to keep me positive and this seemed good! :) how are you feeling ? 

yes TWINS would be fab i wouldnt have anymore i know that lol..

lol twins in your house would be mad with all your animals Topaz,

anyways talking of animals how is your pups and kittens? :)

wooop tests every other day sounds good to me lol

i think i'd be doing the same aswell haha and when it does happen i think i'll never believe it till baby is here hahah


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are all doing good, puppies are opening there eyes now. got someone coming on sat to see the klittens and hopefully they will reserve 2.


----------



## babydust1

oooo thats good that puppies are opening there eyes now! :) 

and good about kittens too! hope they reserve for you :) :)


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Congrats again Beth, I'm so chuffed for you x

Hope everyone is well. Got my first CBFM high today, regular as clockwork!! DH has agreed to cut down on booze after my health check yesterday too. Felling really positive

sar xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

go catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Get busy, Sarah! :haha:

Took a few OPKs today and still all - ... but I won't start to get concerned for a couple more days. This is totally consuming me right now :dohh: I think getting up at 5am every morning for BBT has caught up with me. 

DH and I should have a really excellent Friday and weekend ahead. Thanksgiving is coming up and it's just us as usual this year (which we wouldn't have any other way) and we are shopping for our usual holiday food and some donation food. Very much looking forward to the meal I get to cook! 

Anybody have fun plans this weekend?


----------



## babydust1

woooo for your high sarah!! go catch that egg!! :) 

well af is due today for me 

btw Beth when would your af have been due? 

im not doing anything this weekend going out for a meal and bowling i think :)

hope you have a lovely weekend Bailey :)


----------



## bumski

YAY for the digi topaz, dont forget to post your other tests, i love looking at the progression, 
thank god you ov babydust, thats fantastic news, so af due, any signs of it yet hun, ya never know :winkwink:
time to start bding sarah, go get him :winkwink:
im pretty much with you menageriemom, i think my monitor is shite to be honest because i really dont think im oving, opks still neg so not a clue whats going on :shrug:
im feeling its time to start thinking of taking a break, it did us the world of good last time and with christmas round the corner i really dont want to be obsessing over ttc, i will probably change my mind but think im getting a bit fed up of it all now :nope:
anyways, we will see what the next few days brings :shrug: xx


----------



## babydust1

awww bumski hope you ovulate soon hun, i hate not knowing if i have or not thats what stresses me!! arghhh

i had some pain yesterday ( which i thought she was coming ) today i dont feel like its coming... im just gonna wait and see :) 

yeah im really glad i ovulated espeically after stressing this month about not knowing if i did or not... :) 

the dr said antibiotics could make the OPK be negative =/ but i think i just messed the LH surge lol


----------



## bumski

oh i will def be keeping my FX for you, its looking good if there is no sign yet, dont ya sometimes think for gods sake is it ever going to happen?

i think im having one of them days today :dohh: fed up with it all.

when was the last time you tested? ya never know you could have been testing too early, i hope so and i hope you get your BFP, it will give me more hope :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

bumski said:


> oh i will def be keeping my FX for you, its looking good if there is no sign yet, dont ya sometimes think for gods sake is it ever going to happen?
> 
> i think im having one of them days today :dohh: fed up with it all.
> 
> when was the last time you tested? ya never know you could have been testing too early, i hope so and i hope you get your BFP, it will give me more hope :hugs:

i have one of them days everyday bumski, as having no kids i just think will it ever happen will i ever become a mum, and as the days months / years go by i just lose hope thinking if it never happend then why will it happen now...

but i cant give up i know if i do i wont get anywhere in life.. 

but yes i do get fed up with it all ive been so emotional lately crying alot because im feeling like im coming to the end of it all and im trying to hard ive tried for 4 years and not had a break yet i keep thinking why not have a lil break but i think if i do im scared i wont try again...

this is the quote that helps me stay strong lol....and on days i feel down i always remember and read this

If There's Something You Want Fight For It... Dont Give Up No Matter How Hopeless It Seems Even When You've Lost Hope, Cause Years From Now You're Gonna Look Back && Wished You Gave It One More Shot Cause The Best Things In Life Dont Come Easy

i tested on friday 5th and monday 8th and both was negative :cry: so now im just gonna wait and see if it comes or not and i dont even have any tests in the house now so i'd have to buy one lol..

but i have everything crossed because i really want it and hoped the 1st round of clomid it would be at least my turn.. but if its the 2nd then thats ok :)


----------



## bumski

:hugs: thankyou that made me smile :hugs: you really do deserve this to be your month, and your right, it WILL happen!
i can only imagine how you will be when you get your BFP, and ya will you know, maybe sooner than you really think :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1

my OH cant wait too see my face and reaction when i get that BFP thats why i tend not to poas without him because it spoils it for him lol.. 

it WILL HAPPEN someday im just hoping someday real SOON! :) 

and yes sooner then i think would be nice :) 

i cant wait for it to happen to all us here because every single one of us deserves it and if im not the last one standing here i wont be leaving this group untill all have it! :) 

&& Thankyou! its you girls that make me stronger! :)


----------



## bumski

me too, right back with the PMA i think, :flower:


----------



## babydust1

well so much for no symptoms of the :witch: coming blaa just had a really bad cramp and i go running to the loo and shes there!! :( 

now im really dissapointed and feel like crap... :cry:

its ok i guess cant expect everything to happen that quick it was only my 1st round of clomid.. 

at least i did exactly 28 days

when do you start drinking grapefruit juice? lol did you start straight away or what ? :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

look on the positive side girls at least you ovulated which is better than you were doing a few months back, now you just have to catch the egg and it will happen. 

so sorry she got you babydust but you will have your braclet and spell this month so it wont be long til that bfp shows.


----------



## babydust1

topaz when did you start drinking grapefruit juice straight away ?

thank you hun ! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i started drinking it around cd 8 but yeah you can drink it when ever, i put a bit of lemonade in to take away the bitterness.


----------



## babydust1

ok thank you :) 

i just been on the phone to my gynacolgyst and hes fuming because my GP are actually getting my result and he isnt... and if he dont get any results he cant do anything with me and wont know if clomid is working or not.. and he said u can actually over ovulate with Clomid so those results are important to him so he knows if he needs to lower the dose or gimme more.. 

but i told him i did ovulate but he said he cant give me numbers because i wont know what they mean over the phone and i would need to go to see him to actually let him explain to me

next blood test is day 22


----------



## menageriemom

Crap! Sorry about AF babydust :( But it's excellent that you had a regular cycle! 

I started drinking it CD2 or 3 and have had 16oz daily. I just drink it plain and chug it down while trying not to taste it! But some people like the flavor. DH calls it "my swill". 

Babydust and bumski you girls have been through so much! Definitely understand taking a break as I feel I may be nearing that point but don't lose hope. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

make sure its pure juice though girls not from concentrates, i like mine with a bit of lemonade.


----------



## babydust1

gonna go to the shop and get some now god help me its freezing and windy and wet out there!!! lol :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

forgot to answer that af is due sat/sun so will be glad when the weekend is over, but tests are looking good so im not worried about chemical.

got some cramps today but i think thats normal


----------



## menageriemom

I'm getting to enjoy another week of 23C weather here! 
We ran our heat one day last month and just that one day cost us $3.50 extra on our bill for gas heat! Not looking forward to colder weather. 

Beth I'm sure AF will stay away! Keep us updated with those digis!

ETA just got my + OPK! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay that eggieis gonna pop soon time to get busy


----------



## babydust1

well ive just been to my local shop got caught in the rain and they dont even sell it!! lol

guess its a bigger supermarket later when OH is home lol..

yayyyyyyyy for your OPK Bailey :) get busy!! :)

oh Beth im sure that AF is staying well away for the next 9 months!! :)


----------



## bumski

yay menageriemom, go get him :happydance: i think this could be your month hun, lots and lots of luck :flower:
sorry af arrived babydust, just think though, this could be your last one now, lots of people seem to fall on 2nd month of it for some reason, maybe something to do with it getting in your system, atleast now you can plan this cycle well and start bding on time, GL :hugs:

are ya doing another HPT tomorrow topaz, cant wait to see those lines getting nice and strong, iv also followed your lead and found that woman on ebay, she e mailed me asking for loads of info and said she will cast this week so bk to feeling positive :happydance:

mmmm, wonder what sarahs up to? (high on monitor)lol :winkwink:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep gonna test again tom


----------



## menageriemom

My grandmother just sent me an old photo of my brother and I playing with cornstarch and water with green food dye :haha: Looking at it really makes me yearn for kids of my own. 


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-3.jpg

Anybody else have a cool photo (baby/kid related or not!) to share?


----------



## bumski

lol she must be a cool grandma to let you get nice and messy, how cute are you both?

i will dig some out tomorrow and post them, sure i can find some embarassing ones, :blush:


----------



## babydust1

haha nice photo Bailey wow what a mess you made the things that keep kids happy for ages! :) 

well i have my Grapefruit Juice mmm yummy! just aswell i like it haha :) my OH just said i have very wierd taste buds if i like that! haha well thanks for that lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i like it too so im weired with you then


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!!

Bailey good luck catching that egg sending lost of :dust: to you both xxx Thats a lovely picture as well, i feel sorry for your gran having to clean that up though!

Beth - I am sure AF will stray away and will be looking forward to seeing some more Digi's

Bumpski - Sorry you are feeling a bit down hun, TTC really does take its toll on us all :hug: 

Babydust - sorry the :witch: got you, she is an evil cowbag :hugs: Good luck this month though and with all the tests, it wont be long for you now i can feel it x

AFM - Using some Ov tests on my dog but they are even harder to wrok out then the human ones! I have no idea if she has OVed yet or what LOL!!!


----------



## bumski

hi raz, lol at the dog ov tests :haha: just when you thought you could relax from ttc you have to do ov tests on your dog :haha: glad you and baby are doing fine, how are you feeling in yourself? :flower:

im trying not to stress myself too much, i think i only ov from my right side as i only get pains there when i ov so perhaps this is my month off, as long as i get af still then i can cope with that, whats 1 more month :dohh:

its DDs 11th birthday in 2 weeks so looking forward to that, wow i feel old! its all make-up and shoes now, also she wants a shopping trip on her birthday, wheres my little girl gone :shrug: (nah, she will always be my baby, ssshhhh :cloud9:)


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is todays test 14dpo. and 4 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0412.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Razcox

Woohoo thats a lovely dark line!! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

cheers hun, that was after 4 hrs too cos i couldnt hold it any longer

i feel really sick today but think its prob he cold


----------



## babydust1

wow what a lovely line Beth :) :thumbup:

aww boo about the sickness maybe its just cuz the cold 

Rachel hows you ? hope you and lil bean are ok :) 

you might just be late at Ovulating Carley it still might come yet! :) 

wow your daughter is going to be 11 aww bless her wanting a shopping day! :) 

well i took my Clomid today 2nd round!! lets hope this is it! :thumbup: :)


----------



## bumski

wow those lines are looking great!!!! sorry about feeling sick, topaz, i bet its worth it though :thumbup:

round 2 clomid, this could be the one for you babydust, did you get your letter through from that spell?

i got mine this morning :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

nope lol.. i never got asked for any details and i've only just rememberd that my paypal and ebay account is stilkl at my mums address so now its probs gonna go there :wacko::dohh: 

lol... thats how long i havent been on ebay for lol..


----------



## babydust1

:cry::cry::cry:

think i will have to take a break from TTC, :dohh:

well ive had a lump on my finger for about 4 months now n never thought anything of it so i went to dr's they did loads of tests n dr's just phoned giving me results of a cancerous tumour and im gonna be having operation to take it away.. as they've caught it early its doing no damage and lucky enough its not one that can spread...

i told them im on clomid and im currantly trying to conceive and they said i wouldnt need to take a break and i could carry on but the thought of me becoming pregnant then having an operation... it dont sound good to me. :cry:

because i've taken clomid i'm gonna finish this month n see how i feel..


----------



## topazicatzbet

they might beable to do it under local hun so you wouldnt have to worry about an anestetic

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Hopefully it's a very easy procedure babydust! And that you don't have to wait too long! But I'm glad to hear they caught it early. 

Beautiful line Topaz!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## babydust1

thank you girls :hugs: yeah its good that i found it cuz its not a big lump either.. but bloody hurts... =/ 

im hoping it wont take too long and i can get back at what i do best haha! TTC of course! :_ ( thats if i decide to take a break im in too minds )


----------



## menageriemom

Rant averted :) Just got another +OPK so I guess I'm not ready to OV yet. Was freaking about temps :) 

I cannot give the grapefruit any higher praise, I went from one day of some EWCM to almost a week of it almost every time I go to the bathroom in one cycle!


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all

How's everyone doing? Been a busy bee the last few days and only nipped on a few times. Sorry AF got ya Helen and hopefully they can sort your finger under a local as Beth said. x :hugs:

Beth, line getting nice and clear now so looks like little one is snuggling in well

How are you feeling Rachel - any sickness

Bailey, you and I are in about the same part of cycle again :happydance: as I had my first peak today. I can officially now say I have DITCHED the thermometer and OPK's. I am now just using my body as a guide with a little help from the monitor and taking it easy. There is really no point in all of the testing stuff for me as it just makes me anxious.

Carley - loved the cheeky post about me being busy with my high on monitor!! Chance would be a fine thing, we've both been knackered so we've only BD'd once :blush: I'm going out in a bit and not back til tomorrow so may miss my ov too. To be honest, I am not even worried for the first time in ages. It only takes one after all :winkwink: 

Hope you are all well 
Sar xx


----------



## bumski

shit!! i hope everythings ok babydust :hugs: that shocked me reading that, like everyone says, hopefully its a simple procedure and everything will be fine, if dr said your ok to carry on ttc hun i would, i think your getting very close to your BFP now, hope your ok :hugs:

yay for your peak sarah, i like your attitude, can you send me some of that please, im still waiting for something to happen but not holding out much hope this cycle, think im having one of my no ov cycles :dohh: 

told DH im giving it until im 30 which is next august then i want my sanity back, unfortunatly i cant leave it to nature as i dont ov much so as ya can imagine with all the obsessing its getting too much, he then turned round and said if not by then he wants to look into ivf!! :dohh: i dont want to go down that rd though :nope: it can go on forever.

hey menageriemom, you probably are about to ov anytime, i get 3 days of pos opks and ov on the 3rd day, perhaps your having a nice strong egg popping, keep DTD hun :winkwink:


----------



## SarahJane

Hey, did you see on the news yesterday that they have pulled IVF funding on the NHS in Surrey, it is a matter of time before that goes nationwide so I'd go sooner rather than later. It is a tough decision but if you think you may consider it at some point get yourself on a waiting list now. Once you are on the books they cannot then pull funding for you.

The Dr I saw the other day said going to FS and starting steps towards IVF is one of the biggest causes of natural pregnancy. She said that when people go down that route, it helps your body to focus on something else and she has seen tonnes of ladies who were trying for years who got pregnant as soon as they got on the waiting list!!

At the moment I am still in denial, I know I need to see a GP but I am scared of what they may tell us so I'm sticking my head firmly in the sand and staying there!


----------



## bumski

we are not entitled to NHS because i have DD, iv had my last appointment and they wouldnt even give me a couple of months clomid even though its proven to work well after ovarian drilling, i wont say what i felt like doing when she told me basically to sod off after waiting 4 months for the appointment, it took me a lot to bite my tongue :blush: lol

i first went to drs 3 years ago and its took us this long to get where we are, if your worried at all hun just tell them you have been trying for over a year

are you near midland fertility in wolverhamptom? thats where our dr will refer us to if we choose to go down the ivf route, i might just get the referal and see what they say about our situation, i feel ivf is a bit extreme as i only need help with oving :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

That is sh*t IMO. The govt are crazy, we have an aging population, more people born would mean more people able to pay NI and tax to support the older people who won't be working. IVF and fertility treatment should be a right not something only available to the priviledged! (rant over!!)

I have in theory been trying for over 20 months and I came off the pill in about 2006 (used withdrawal for 3 years until 2009) I didn't monitor ov etc but we haven't used protection at all since we married in May 09. The docs I saw this week said I need to go but I guess I'd rather wait until after Christmas. 

Midland fertility is on the Penn Road which is about a mile or so from me. I have however been told that Birmingham womens fertility clinic has better results and to try to get referral there instead (if you are paying yourself I'd do some research and make sure you get the best!!) if you do come over to Wolves you must nip in for a cuppa!


----------



## babydust1

yeah me too, they said my next procedure is IVF i dont want to go down that line even though i know 3 people that actually went to the date for IVF and came back that they was pregnant before even needing it..

hope its not much longer for you bumski,

&& thankyou ladies, hope they just get it over with real soon...


----------



## menageriemom

You girls in the UK are so lucky! I'd be happy to be able to go to a gynecologist or doctor right now but it would cost me my groceries for the month... if I wasn't just barely eligible for the least-covering of state insurance AFTER I got pregnant I wouldn't be trying, but we still have to pay for the blood test and likely the first scan by ourselves. 

Hope everybody's weekend is going well!! Loving the relaxed approach Sarah... send some of that my way :)


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> You girls in the UK are so lucky! I'd be happy to be able to go to a gynecologist or doctor right now but it would cost me my groceries for the month... if I wasn't just barely eligible for the least-covering of state insurance AFTER I got pregnant I wouldn't be trying, but we still have to pay for the blood test and likely the first scan by ourselves.
> 
> Hope everybody's weekend is going well!! Loving the relaxed approach Sarah... send some of that my way :)

You are right of course hun, we have a wonderful thing and are extremely lucky to have the NHS but what is sad is that our government would probably privatise it if they had chance! The Conservatives (like the Republicans) are totally in favour of privatisation of everything! Personally, I am happy to pay more tax if it will make sure everyone gets access to the treatment they need.

I have just got back from a "friends" house overnight and am totally knackered after going to bed too late. Long story but she managed to totally stress me back out though after all of my great progress. To cut the story short, she had a massive go at me for going to her house 2 months ago and drinking some of her lemonade!! ridiculous or what!! The reason she was annoyed was that she was not able to drink alcohol as she was on antibiotics and had bought this bottle of lemonade for herself. I had brought a couple of bottles of wine over but as I was in 2ww wasn't drinking so when she offered a drink I said I'd just have a soft drink. She has now decided to bring this up as a major issue including calling me selfish for drinking it when she paid £3 for it!!! I could easily swear but will stop with the word pathetic. Needless to say, I totally flipped and burst into tears, she had no idea why I wasn't drinking that day and was really nasty. Needless to say, I am certain that last night is the last time I will ever spend time with this girl. (There is a lot more to the story in terms of her past and problems she has had which have always made me be nice to her even though most other people don't like her but I think last night was the final straw)

Anyway, was good to write that down and see just how silly it looks on paper. I am too sensitive I know over the TTC thing but for goodness sake, have you ever been nasty to someone over a glass of lemonade???!!!

Back on track now and calm again but to get that stressed and upset on day of/day before ovulation has probably wrecked my chances this month too! if only I had stayed home with DH and watched match of the day ha ha!


----------



## babybears25

wow i just pop in to say hi....yay beth you got your BFP!! soooo happy for you!! this is the best, luckiest thread ever! every month one of us gets our BFP!

i havent been on here for about 10days as been so busy at work and havent had internet at home but im back online now! so much to catch up on!!

all of you lovely ladies dont give up hope! it will happen soon :) 

i am almost 10 weeks now, saw the midwife today...got high blood pressure so got to watch that. got my 12 week scan on 1st dec....i just cant wait to make sure everything is ok, then i can tell the world! xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Yes DH and I are far from conservative politically and national insurance has been a big thing here in the last couple years. I'd love to just pay more tax and be able to have medical coverage. Private insurance for the two of us through his employer would come at a tune of $370 (about 230 pounds) a month and we still have to pay co-pays, $200 just to visit the emergency room (with insurance!)! It's just sickening. 

Sarah that 'friend' sounds like a straight up nut! If she does things like this no wonder many other people don't like her. Don't let it stress you out, you had every right to be shocked and upset over something so stupid coming from her! :hugs:

Beth how are the kittens and puppies? Must be a busy house!

Babybears we posted at the same time... so happy all is well so far!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sarah, the friend sounds truley pathetic, its lemonade for god sake, i also hope there was more than one bottle for £3, otherwise it better have been hand squuzes fresh lemonade. lol

we are all fine here (all though im still not over the cold) puppys are starting to try to walk now. will get more pics on tue for you all.

im working at my potential new job tom, bit nervous but also looking forward to it.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hows it going girls? can i update the first page yet to say your in the 2ww.


----------



## SarahJane

As I am more awake today I am now finding it extremely funny about the lemonade saga! The last time I saw her she did a similar thing because I spoke to one of her friends and she accused me of stealing her! The time before she told me off for tweeting in my own house when she came over. I wouldn't mind but she wasn't even bleeding invited. Another thing she did was on bonfire night last year when she was awful to one of my other friends and I nearly left her there... Needless to say I think the effort stops firmly here until she gets some professional help! (her dad died of alcoholism and her first boyfriend killed himself so she isn't the most stable of people)

As for me, I am now counting myself as 1DPO as CM has changed and pretty certain I ov'd yesterday so you can update hun x

How did the day at work go Beth? All good I hope 

Bailey, I am amazed at the cost of medical stuff over there. It is shocking and so wrong, people cannot help being ill for goodness sake! Are you in 2ww too?

Looking forward to puppy pics, have you got buyers for all of the babies yet?

Babybears - great that all going well, make sure you show us the scan as soon as you get it!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no buyers for any yet, hope i get some soon.
first day went well, think i ll enjoy it there only down side is you have to book your hols in the feb for the whole year and take it a week at a time. wa hoping to take it a few hours a week so i wouldnt have to work so much each week during the pregnancy


----------



## menageriemom

Glad your first day went well, Beth! Can't wait to see puppy pics :) 

I think I am 2DPO today... CM dried up yesterday for me, temp has gone up the last two days steadily. Hope it stays the same tomorrow! 

DH is just as anxious as I am about this cycle... we did everything we could so far. When I crawl back into bed after recording my BBT he always asks me if my reading was where I wanted. It's getting hard to disappoint him (and me!) every time but I'm trying not to let that stress get to me, it won't help. 

I'm due for AF the day after Thanksgiving (26th). It would be very interesting to get a BFP on Thanksgiving, as my last depo shot was due (but not taken) on that day last year.

Sarah when is AF due for you, the 28th?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i looked at your chart and i agree at 2dpo. good luck girls you ll be over in 1st tri with us soon

and instead of cd's and dpo's we will be counting down scan dates and midwife appointments


----------



## Razcox

Good luck in the 2WW ladies will be keeping eveything crossed for you and that the lucky thread trend carries on :)

babydust - Any update on how things are going with you and your hand?? x


----------



## topazicatzbet

was hoping to get some kitten and puppy pics for you today but i ve ended up at my uncles, he has been broken into. its too dark now to get any decent pics and im working 10.30-6.30 tom so will have to be thurs now


----------



## babydust1

no no im still waiting for my appt to come through damn hospital, just wanna get it sorted and it be over with, but i took my last clomid today so i guess thats round 2 over with! :) lets see what it brings!! :D


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> no no im still waiting for my appt to come through damn hospital, just wanna get it sorted and it be over with, but i took my last clomid today so i guess thats round 2 over with! :) lets see what it brings!! :D

Got my fingers crossed tightly for you this cycle Helen!! :hugs: I can't wait to see your BFP! 

Topaz we were right, FF just marked me at 3DPO this morning :happydance: so happy it looks like I OV'ed.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all, hope everyone is well (where has Carley run off to?)

I'm tired today, things getting super busy at work as have a few newbies to look after. not sure how I am going to fit my day job in for the next week but I refuse to turn the laptop on at home so it will have to wait!

I am now 2DPO I think and I am taking it easy. Went to the dentist today and he gave me a big lecture about looking after my teeth as they will be really poor when pregnant. He said that in the old days people used to lose lots of teeth due to pregnancy. Needless to say there is nothing wrong with them at the moment thank goodness (I hate the dentists)

AF is due on 28th(although I ov'd one day early so could be 27th) I think I am going to test on the 26th. Bit bored at the moment with the wait!

When is everyone else planning on testing this month?


----------



## menageriemom

Bumski is it Carly or Carley? I think I've seen it here as both! People forget the "e" in my name quite often, I've even had a person address a letter and leave out just the "y"! 

Dentists are scary! But I'm sure they will be fine Sarah especially if you take care of them as usual. Hope we both get our BFPs this month so we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## SarahJane

Bump buddies would be amazing hun. Id love that and our due dates would be very close too. How are you feeling? Do you think you covered BD'ing at the right time etc?

I am pretty confident that we could have done no more this month. DH has cut down on the alcohol, he is also on third month of his vitamins which should help and I have lost a few lbs over the last few weeks without even trying by eating properly.

here's some :dust: for us xx


----------



## menageriemom

BD'ed almost every day between CD9 and CD17 (day after OV) so I hope so! Using FF has made me a lot more relaxed about what's going on, oddly enough. I'm feeling well, positive, ready to be pregnant but trying to keep myself in check! 

How are you feeling Sarah? Glad you got DH to take vitamins! I had mine start taking them about 3 weeks ago .... not only for TTC but for general health as he has never taken a vitamin regularly. We've cut down on alcohol, too. 

:dust: for us!! And congrats again to our 4+5 and 7+5 graduates!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

charts looking good so far hun.


----------



## babydust1

well i just had phone call from doctors my blood test results were at 33.6 anything over 30 is good.. im hoping it will be higher this month because ive had time to get the Clomid into my system :) 

hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> well i just had phone call from doctors my blood test results were at 33.6 anything over 30 is good.. im hoping it will be higher this month because ive had time to get the Clomid into my system :)
> 
> hope everyone else is good :)

Great news hun :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

yeah im feeling kind of good because before my op my blood test result was 3.. lol but now there 33 and dr said anywhere over 30 is good and is enough to fall pregnant so i guess its fab news, im expecting them to get higher though as im hoping they will higher there at more chance i have! comeon 2nd round of clomid do your job,,


im still waiting on my damn hospital appointment for my hand too but apart from all that im feeling good..

dont think im gonna count on OPK's giving my Positive result this month as i never even got one last month and was freakin out about not ovulating and i actually did lol :) 

how r u feeling sarah ? x


----------



## SarahJane

That's fab news! You are right to get rid of the OPK's as they were wrong once so could be wrong again. I took that decision this month (although I still used the cbfm) I feel so much better just trusting my body to tell me. I wouldn't want to tempt fate by saying I am confident this will be my month but I can honestly say I couldn't have done more. If I get a BFN I will be disappointed but I will know I gave it my best shot again.

I feel good at the moment. I had a mega grumpy day yesterday but today have been just fine. I feel really happy and had a lovely wander around the German Market tonight so I think I have some of that Christmas spirit coming my way. I also love this time of year at work as it is a new beginning in Jan, new targets, I have recruited heavily so there are lots of new faces and I get to plan next year which will be fun.

I like new starts and I think by getting rid of some of the TTC aids I feel like I am having a new start there too. Must be good for me if it makes me feel better.

Not planning testing early again. I liked last month when I left it until the day AF came before testing. I got a BFN and AF same day and it made the pain less in a way. I may even wait until af late this time.


----------



## babydust1

im annoyed today because remember last month when i had a tooth abscess well when i went to dentist they told me to take the antibiotics and hope it goes away as theres nothing wrong with it... well there must be something wrong with the tooth if the abscess is back!!! now im gonna go back to the dentist and tell him hes wrong there has got to be something wrong with the tooth to be hurting and abscess's coming... blaa i dont want to have to suffer with pain like this when im pregnant all because a dentist will not take it out...

i cant afford to keep taking all these fricken tablets with clomid.. i feel like im ruining my chances.. arghhh but i cant stand the pain either 


please tell me when is something gonna go right for me... 4 years ive tried and in this last couple of month when ive finally got help to help me ovulate everything seems to be happening to me my hand and now yet again another abscess! FFS sorry just angry...


glad your feeling good sarah i cant bare to see those BFN's every time i rather just see af to be honest it doesnt make me feel as dissapointed.. 

wheres bumski got too ? :)


----------



## menageriemom

Babydust I'd be mad, too! Timing daily life stuff with TTC can be such a pain... DH's back just went out this morning before he left for work .. just glad it didn't happen before we needed to BD! Last time it happened we had to take a 17 hour car ride one way the next day. 

Hope that tooth clears up soon! I've never had an abscess in my tooth but I've heard they hurt like hell! Worry about getting yourself pain-free first ... don't forget you've just started the clomid so your chances are much higher now :) Keep your chin up hun!!


----------



## SarahJane

bumski said shes having some pc problems, as soon as she sorts it she will be back.

banging headache over here so gonna keep time on here to a minimum tonight!

hope the tooth gets better hun, nothing worse than toothache

How are you Bailey? Any symptoms?


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> How are you Bailey? Any symptoms?

LOL, of course! :haha: But they don't mean much to me now - and nothing new and notable, they are things I've had pretty much every month, but apparently I can't help but think about like pains, twinges, backache, etc. 

I stopped grapefruit after OV and no more daily heartburn... that was getting tiresome. 

Any symptoms for you Sarah?


----------



## babydust1

yes HELL isnt the word lol :) 

oh sorry to hear about your DH'S back.. not so good, 

well i've got my neice over night tomorrow so that should be fun! :) cant wait to be honest shes only 1 love spending time with her! :) 

oh hope shes back soon! :) 

i neeed to RANT ( SRY) 

i dont know whats got into me so bad today im angry as hell..

ive just deactivated my facebook account because my friend id pregnant and she just wrote on facebook that she actually cant wait to get DRUNK tonight she is only 10 weeks pregnant she also smokes 20 fags a day ... arghhh she makes me angry im sorry but after everything i go through to get to where i want to be and see people like this just makes me angry i totally disagree with getting DRUNK while pregnant... and im sick of having to read this every day that shes sick of been ill & pregnant,, i plucked up all my courage to say congratulations to her even though inside i was shatterd, ive tried been happy to her but i just feel like i deserve it more as it was just a MISTAKE... she sends me messages telling me how shes sick of pregnancy id give my fricken right arm to be pregnant and why is she telling me im not her target...she needs to discuss this with someone who aint going through hell to have a baby.. why me? why are some people so ungreatful for what they get in life.. any child brought into this world is a miracle.. and should never be taken for granted... arghh sry im just stressed today and shes made me flip sry girls for ranting here just needed to get it out my head.. =/


----------



## menageriemom

That's horrible! She doesn't deserve that child if she has been smoking nearly a pack a day and getting drunk anytime after she finds out she is pregnant! Women like that make me so angry, too. Especially after starting TTC and wanting it so badly. And why would anybody put that on Facebook?!?!

My neighbor was similar, she smoked/drank/used drugs throughout her pregnancy and still got to bring the baby home! But her uterus ruptured and I don't think they were able to put it back together. Good news!


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> ive just deactivated my facebook account because my friend id pregnant and she just wrote on facebook that she actually cant wait to get DRUNK tonight she is only 10 weeks pregnant she also smokes 20 fags a day ... =/

This makes me so angry! I am not suprised that you were annoyed. How irresponsible. Clearly not ready for a child as not grown up herself. 

It will happen for you hun, you are now ovulating so it is a matter of time before you catch one of those :spermy: At times on here I wish I could come over and give people a big cuddle and I think you probably needed that yesterday :hugs:

Have you started testing yet Bailey?

I am feeling odd today, sore BBS and fluttery feeling in tummy. I am not thinking this means anything but it is giving me hope which is a wonderful thing in the 2WW.

Hugs to you all xx:hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

_Thinking_ about testing tomorrow morning (8DPO), but it would be nice to hold out! 

I'm dying to feel sore BBs! But really no symptoms that are notable (except having to pee about 6 times in the middle of the night last night!). Hope yours mean something! I almost always see that as an early sign.


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> _Thinking_ about testing tomorrow morning (8DPO), but it would be nice to hold out!
> 
> I'm dying to feel sore BBs! But really no symptoms that are notable (except having to pee about 6 times in the middle of the night last night!). Hope yours mean something! I almost always see that as an early sign.

No symptoms at all today! Am now 7 DPO and am still planning on waiting until Friday. The tests in the cupboard don't help though. Have binned all of the cheapies so all I am left with is FRER's, an ASDA (walmart) one and a couple of digis. I think that the ASDA one is at risk of being used early as it is a cheaper one!!

Going to the toilet lots is a great sign, I don't drink enough so I have never had that problem and I know if ever I did it would be a massive sign for me. I hope it signals good news.

How's your weekend been Helen?

Where have all the pregnant ladies gone?

Sar xx


----------



## babydust1

well i am feeling alot less stressed today!! which is great news. 

wooo i cant wait for you girls to do your tests! we must have another BFP due!! :) oh maybe a few would be nice :thumbup:

yeah i was thinking the same sarah where the hell are they!! :)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> well i am feeling alot less stressed today!! which is great news.
> 
> wooo i cant wait for you girls to do your tests! we must have another BFP due!! :) oh maybe a few would be nice :thumbup:
> 
> yeah i was thinking the same sarah where the hell are they!! :)

Yay! @ stress free weekends. Glad you are feeling a bit better hun. 

A few BFP's would be very very nice (4 would be perfect) I have such a mad feeling about this month. I have never felt this positive for so long and really believe we are going to get some very nice shocks this month. Looking around the place, there havent been that many BFP's lately. Since last month I have not seen anyone get a BFP that I know and I really believe this is a sign that we are going to get a bumper crop of them in here.


----------



## menageriemom

:dust: for us! 

Helen glad you had a stress free weekend! :happydance: So far so good for me, too. 

It gets slightly easier to wait to test every month .... _slightly_. But now I just get to concentrate on my temps hopefully staying up!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im looking forward to adding some more bfp to the front page girls.


----------



## menageriemom

Hope so! How are you feeling Beth?


----------



## topazicatzbet

really tired and have been feeling sick all week, but been ok today.


----------



## SarahJane

Ok all, keep me grounded please...

not wanting to raise my hopes... BUT

coldsores for first time in about a year - lots of them too all over bottom lip and not been stressed and don't feel ill
sore BBS - odd sore though - not sore to touch but kind of can feel a sharp sensation in nipples and bra feels tight
Last night I had to remove clothes in my freezing normally living room and when I took my temps before bed I was half a degree hotter than I normally am at night (DH didn't even take jumper off)
odd fluttery feeling in my tummy for a couple of days and a few twinges
I FEEL PREGNANT! 

help! I am only 8dpo and refuse to test until Wed as I know it won't show and I will be upset. I have even told DH I think I am pregnant which is very unlike me as usually I am certain it isn't possible.

OMG - Could this be my month???!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

does it feel like a pinching sensation??


----------



## SarahJane

Yeah it does, really strange, stomach feels really heavy too IYKWIM, just like something is going on down there. I am getting tempted to do a FRER in the morning!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: i had a pinching sensation.
i recon your the next bfp


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Sarah I so hope this is it for you!!!! I'm not going to be much help to keep you grounded, though :blush: It's funny that I said I wanted sore BBs yesterday... I ended up with them last night and tonight! It's the same thing you described, like a sharp or burning sensation in my nipples, breasts themselves don't feel sore to the touch (or poke for that matter, I will just hope me prodding them for several days isn't the cause)

Last night I was cutting up a whole roasted chicken for dinner and the sight and smell of the chicken grease made me stop and go running for the bathroom like I was going to vomit! Was right on the verge but it went away gradually. But I also went on a rather long walk yesterday with the dogs and had only consumed about 200 calories before 7pm, so I should attribute it to that. And I was also able to eat the chicken without issue, was hoping I'd get sick again! 

OMG I hope this is our month!

POAS, Sarah! POAS!!!


----------



## SarahJane

OMG we are both getting a BFP, that would be amazing!

LOL at prodding - guilty here of that too :blush:

Did you do a test today or did you manage to resist?


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg your both gonna be joining me in first tri, my boobs only had a burning sensation. they still dont really hurt now


----------



## SarahJane

OMG Bailey your chart is looking GOOD!


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> OMG Bailey your chart is looking GOOD!

Thank you! I just hope those temps stay up! 

Chart tells it all (trying to be honest so I remember what I did in past months!), tested today and yesterday with ICs both BFN but neither were very concentrated 'samples' and they were only 8/9DPO so not worried yet. Will probably test again tomorrow AM with FMU, 10DPO.

Sorry, dumb American question... when you say jumper, what kind of clothing do you mean? When I think of it, I think of this and I don't think that's what your DH is wearing to bed :blush:


----------



## SarahJane

lololololol

Sweater = jumper:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SarahJane

I am seriously going to buy him one of those...


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> lololololol
> 
> Sweater = jumper:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well that clears that up! :haha:


----------



## SarahJane

Couldn't go to work without updating - I am addicted!

Did a frer and wait for it...

There is a very very faint line (when I say faint I mean you can barely see it) I have done a pic and will post later as looks pretty colourless to me but a line is more than I have ever had before!!

Keep your Fx'd for me 

Sar x


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: at 9 dpo id expect it to be really faint.

cant wait to see the pic


----------



## menageriemom

It's an unedited screen tilter! Taken in the horrible light of my kitchen at 5am! 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1695.jpg

What do you think?
Also got a line on an e.p.t. blue dye test! But it wouldn't show up on camera.


----------



## topazicatzbet

OMG i see it your both knocked up. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust1

omg omg i see that line Bailey, :) cant wait to see yours too sarah!! looks like you both have done it this month!! :) looks like you both are our next bfp's!! im so happy for you both :D

wow that grapefruit juice really does do something wow at the CM by the way haha!! ive never seen so much hahaa!!

well i had a good weekend but yesterday i woke up with massive sickness at 5am and i had a bug thats been going round, but feeling better today after spending all yesterday in bed,,,

i now believe im in my fertile period!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for cm, grapefruit juice rocks!

sorry you ve been feeling ill, glad your back on the mend.


----------



## babydust1

Thanks Hun :)

How are you feeling Beth ? :) all good i hope x

hows the kittens and pups doing ?


yaaay grapefruit juice does rock im glad i tried it!! lets hope it brings me my BFP in December!!

my next af is due on the 9th December!! i really want to have my BFP before xmas!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im ok thanks, sickness has been better the past few days. just get the odd wave rather than all day. 

kittens and puppies are all doing fine, no homes yet though, starting to worry.
i ve tried to get pics but they wont stay still long enough.


----------



## babydust1

oh hope the sickness goes for you soon, 

i hope you'll find homes for them soon they are adorable things, 

yeah its hard when they are up and about they never sit still lol!! :) x


----------



## menageriemom

I'm so pulling for you Sarah! 
Hasn't sunk in... probably wont until the lines (hopefully) get darker. Here is a photo of the e.p.t. where you can kind of make out the line, it's a crappy test to photograph. Also wasn't focusing on the IC so you can't make much out of it there. I hope they are darker tomorrow. 

Glad the puppies and kittens are doing well Beth...hope they find homes soon! I'd be tempted to take a Beagle if I was over there! 

Helen I'm sure the clomid will do it's job. BD girl, BD!


----------



## topazicatzbet

cant see anything on the ept but think i can on the ic. but the pic quality is too dark to see it properly. 

im sure they will get darker over the next few days, cant wait to see the tests tom, will be dyin to finish work at 3 and get home to see them. hopefully i ll be able to ge them on my phone while at work


----------



## babydust1

im sure they will get darker hun :) looking positive though, cant wait too see your other tests!! :) 

and thanks Bailey!! im pretty sure clomid is gonna work too!! maybe not this month but next! as tbh ive had so much on and with my hand and then having sickness and a bit stressed ive hardly dtd so who knows but oh well it only takes one!! && because ive hardly done it and had so much on ive actually not really thought about it lol... oh well i'll get there soon enough!!..x


----------



## SarahJane

OMG OMG OMG Bailey! That is fantastic.

I am keeping feet firmly on ground - 2 FRER's taken from 2 different packs and both have tiny tiny tiny lines - so small that DH refuses to see them.(I am possibly only 8 dpo so it is a miracle I can see anything) I will test again tomorrow and have a couple of different types of test to try. Still feeling pretty pregnant so part of me is starting to believe it. I will try to work out how to get the pic on here later as have been invited out for tea.

In the meantime, keep that bean nice and snuggly warm Bailey - we are both going to be due at exactly the same time at this rate!

Helen and Carley, you are next. Don't make plans for a boozy Christmas as you are getting that BFP this month!

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## SarahJane

Just done a Superdrug - definite bfp!

AARRRRGGGHHH!


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hooooooo :yipee::yipee:

pics!!!!!!!


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> Just done a Superdrug - definite bfp!
> 
> AARRRRGGGHHH!

YAYYYYYY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did another IC and it was the same line as before, nice and pink though! I'm not going to get any sleep tonight wondering what tomorrows will look like :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Pics girls pics!!!!


----------



## SarahJane

Not sure if this will work - not good with pc's!!

No idea how I even considered there was a line on the FRER now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a fab line on the top test cant see one on the frer but think its the angle of the pic. 

def bfp :happydance::happydance: whats your due date


----------



## SarahJane

7th August by my counting, so early still, just needs to stick until the weekend before I totally celebrate!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a great line, it will stick. 

where is bumski? she hasnt been on for ages and hasnt updated her chart


----------



## menageriemom

Is bumski still having computer troubles? :(

Sarah that Superdrug test is AMAZING! Congrats again hun!! My EDD should be August 6th pending this sticks :)

This weekend is a major US holiday so if my line gets darker, I get to start figuring this all out next Monday.


----------



## babydust1

i think sarah said bumski has some computer probs :) hopefully she has great news for us too when she arrives back!! :) 

omg sarah im sooo happy for you and bailey!! :) 

i dont mind been the last one left as ive probs been TTC the longest here too as long as i get it i dont mind!! && im pretty sure it will be here soon! hopefully this month :) 

i love seeing you girls get yours! its a happy feeling for me because i know every single one of you deserve it! :) 

hey bailey lets hope its twins!! :thumbup::hugs: haha 

cant wait for more tests from you both!!

sarah thats a nice Line you have there!!

i cant believe this thread was only started in september now november and here we are with nearly all the girls having there BFP


----------



## SarahJane

Helen - I am staying here as long as needed until I see you get that BFP, by my counting about another few weeks!

DH and I only DTD 2 times this month in fertile period (and controversy - we didn't use recommended positions and I didn't put my legs up a wall!). It only takes once and staying relaxed was my solution!

Bailey - can I be first to wish you a very happy Thanksgiving -it is fab that you have something else to celebrate too xx

Beth - try to get the babies to keep still so we can see some pics!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello all,

Wow what can I say - I can't believe it!!! Go away for a few short weeks to recover after the chemical of last month and then back today to find that beth, sarah and bailey have all got their BFPs!! OMG so happy for you all - congratulations! Talk about lucky thread - I hope you all have happy and healthy 9 months ahead :) x x x

Well I can't believe i'm saying this but I feel ready to come back to you guys, but it seems most of the group is now officially with child :haha:

Hoping that they'll be someone about to keep me company!!


----------



## menageriemom

Welcome back Lucy! I've been thinking about you and hoping you were ok :hugs:

Totally agree with Sarah ;) Helen and Lucy we are sticking around!

My back hurts so bad I can barely stand it :( I keep reading it's a sign of MC and it's freaking me out! I can't imagine back pain this early could be connected to that though? 

I didn't put my legs up either Sarah, several times we BD'ed right before bed and I just layed down and went to sleep after so I didn't worry about the legs. We also did a different position more often this time (woof!).

Thanks for all of your support through these months ladies :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Yahooooooo brilliant stuff :)
Will be great to follow your pregnancies - one day I hope I can join you.

I had a consultants visit today to discuss my 3 losses. Most of the investigation is covered by BUPA which is cool, but he said it means we can't try during the investigation process which could take up to 4/5 months...

Not sure what to think. He said my losses could just be pure bad luck - an ectopic, a blighted ovum and a chemical pregnancy... but it could also be chromosone related. He said I have 2 choices - to continue to try and hope pregnancy no. 4 goes ok - or to stop and get tested which may just reveal there is still nothing wrong and i've given up maybe 6 months of not trying for nothing!

Hmmm big dilema! What would you do?


----------



## SarahJane

Cupcake1979 said:


> Yahooooooo brilliant stuff :)
> Will be great to follow your pregnancies - one day I hope I can join you.
> 
> I had a consultants visit today to discuss my 3 losses. Most of the investigation is covered by BUPA which is cool, but he said it means we can't try during the investigation process which could take up to 4/5 months...
> 
> Not sure what to think. He said my losses could just be pure bad luck - an ectopic, a blighted ovum and a chemical pregnancy... but it could also be chromosone related. He said I have 2 choices - to continue to try and hope pregnancy no. 4 goes ok - or to stop and get tested which may just reveal there is still nothing wrong and i've given up maybe 6 months of not trying for nothing!
> 
> Hmmm big dilema! What would you do?

My goodness that is a tough decision!

Personal feelings, I think if it were me, I would probably try one more time naturally for a set period of time eg 2/3 more cycles before the investigation. If it doesn't happen in this time, go ahead with the investigations. You are 31 (I am guessing from name) so not massively old at this stage. Having said that, only you can make that decision hun. 

Whatever you decide, I am a massive believer in fate and things happen for a reason. You will make the right decision for you whichever route you choose.

Whatever you do, keep believing and it will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

I agree, I'd try one more time. Not being able to try during sounds hard to do! But the decision is up to you and do what feels right :)


----------



## menageriemom

Couldn't resist picking up a box of FRERs, they had an extra one in the box (so 3 for the price of 2)

So faint :wacko: and still a screen tilter, but there!

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1707-1.jpg

ETA Wednesday AM: My FMU FRER is fainter, but IC is slightly darker than yesterday. Weird!!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all!! I WOW look at all the :bfp: 's on here huge congrates to you both xxxxx :happydance:

Been away for a few days due to Doggy TTC (even harder then human TTC it seems!), internet issues and some more bleeding. Very pleased to say we had another scan yesterday and everything was fine with the little heart still going. This is now the furthest i have gotten with a viable pregnacy! :)


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: congrats sarah and bailey!! :happydance: soooo happy for you both!! 

i still can't believe how lucky this thread is, its brilliant. and so lovely talking to you all. please come over to the bump buddies thread in the first trimester. i dont come on here that often anymore as i just seem to be so busy! but its so nice to catch up and chat about things :baby: even though we are all at different stages, we can all help eachother out :flower:

lucy, helen and carly....don't give up :flower: santa will bring you your sticky bfp's for christmas i'm sure :hugs: 

claire x


----------



## babydust1

:) glad your back Lucy hope your feeling ok, well im still here too so dont worry i'll still be around TTC with you!!


welcome back Rachel :) glad everything is ok with you & little bean!! 

well ive only dtd about 3 times i aint used any OPK's or anything just the clomid and i aint been doing much this month like laying with my legs in the air, ( im gonna see if i can just go to sleep after dtd ) because after i must go to the toilet because i got a water infection everytime i never went to the toilet after dtd, i usually just lay for about 10 mins then must go to the toilet, doctors advised me that i must go after because everytime ive not ive had a water infection && ouch that friggin hurts n ends up stopping me dtd anyways lol.. but dr's reckon that the sperm gets to where it needs to go anyways... but im gonna try because anything is worth a shot lol.. all i've actually done this month is take Clomid and Folic Acid i should be taken metformin with that too and i aint been, tbh ive not even tried this month oh even really thought about it much.. if it happens it happens because i cant sit around at wait now sometimes TTC gets so on top of you lol and TTC for 4 years without 1 break is really hard lol... 

but theres something i'll never do and thats give up...! if you want something fight for it and try because thats the only way you'll acheive the best things in life...

Bailey i can see that line! im sure it will get darker hun :)

hey babybears!! hope you and little bump are good how long now untill your scan? :)


----------



## babybears25

sorry rachel i forgot to say i'm really pleased your scan yesterday went really well!

me and mini bump are good thanks helen, my 12 week scan is 1st Dec (yay only a week to go now!) i just cant wait. i really hope everything is ok. all signs are good, i feel sick in the mornings, bbs are very sore and huge and have a bump emerging. had no spotting or pains so fingers crossed my bean will have a strong little heart beat. i just cant get excited or believe its true properly until i see my bubba on the screen! 

helen i know what its like with water infections, i used to get them all the time...horrible. 10 mins of lying down after DTD should be fine, thats what i did, then pop to the loo. GL xxx


----------



## babydust1

Thank Youu Hun :) yes water infections aint nice at all lol.. 


wow 1st december bet you cant wait!! :) im sure little bean is sticking nicee in thereee!! you have some strong symptoms there!! but its always nice to be reassured that everything is great!! :) cant wait for you to report back that everything is fab and little one has a nice strong HB!! :)


----------



## menageriemom

Razcox and Rachel thanks for stopping by! This is a lucky thread! I can't wait to see some scan pictures! 

Helen I think I still went to the bathroom after I layed down for about 20 minutes, just made a quick trip and tried to clean up as much as possible quickly without removing more than I could help. Then I went back to bed and tried to relax and sleep, I think it helped! I've gotten a UTI from not visiting the bathroom after DTD so I totally understand, they aren't fun! 

Can't wait to see what the clomid does for you! You are one of the most determined ladies I've seen on here and I know it will pay off :)

Sarah did you test again today? Here's yesterday's test and today's test next to each other.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 209.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust1

thank you so much Bailey!! :) 

im loving your 11dpo test!! that line is darker!! :) im praying and hoping for a sticky bean for you or maybe 2 little sticky beans!! haha :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

that line looks fab:happydance:
loving the ticker


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> thank you so much Bailey!! :)
> 
> im loving your 11dpo test!! that line is darker!! :) im praying and hoping for a sticky bean for you or maybe 2 little sticky beans!! haha :)

Thank you :hugs:

DH and I agreed before we got pregnant we'd LOVE to have twins! We have some in both our families.... but I don't want to get my hopes up. By the look of Sarah's 9DPO Superdrug test she's the one that is going to have twins :haha:


----------



## SarahJane

Bailey - line is clearer than my frer by a long way! congratulations again x

The sickness has hit me already, couldn't sleep last night and then felt awful today until about 2pm. Better now though so hopefully I will be able to eat tea better than I ate my wholemeal bread at lunch! i keep having to go outside to get fresh air, everyone thinks I have started smoking!! I love it as every single symptom is telling me that little one is in there!

How are you doing Lucy? Did you have a think about what to do?

has anyone else heard from Carley? She messaged me last week with PC problems so maybe it is still that. I hope she is ok x

Helen - how is the ov going?

:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> babydust1 said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much Bailey!! :)
> 
> im loving your 11dpo test!! that line is darker!! :) im praying and hoping for a sticky bean for you or maybe 2 little sticky beans!! haha :)
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> DH and I agreed before we got pregnant we'd LOVE to have twins! We have some in both our families.... but I don't want to get my hopes up. By the look of Sarah's 9DPO Superdrug test she's the one that is going to have twins :haha:Click to expand...

not even considered that one :haha:

There are not even one set of twins in the family so I wouldn't expect it - it would be amazing though!


----------



## babydust1

tbh i dont really know lol i have a blood test on the 2nd so i'll be able to find out if ive ovulated by them but im not using OPK's so i dont have a clue lol.. ive had loads of CM but thats about it no pains or anything... lol so i guess i just wait... 

but im really worried because when i went for a checkup last year doctor told me i had a realllly thin lining of the womb.. and now ive read that Clomid makes it even thinner... if its too thin i wont be able to conceive with a succesful pregnancy because the bean wont be able to bury itsself in my womb..


----------



## menageriemom

I hope there is something they can give you to counteract the clomid's effect on the lining!


----------



## SarahJane

As bailey says, hope there is something to help with lining. Also totally agree with comment about determination above. You deserve a bit of lucky dust hun x

Have I tested again errr - now on test number 5 in 2 days! DH is worse than me... I got in tonight and he insisted I do a test to make sure "Mr bump" is still there. He also keeps telling me off (in jest) for not sitting straight and says I am squashing the baby!! He seems more excited than me!

Lines are getting darker but am going to wait until all other tests gone before I go digi!


----------



## babydust1

Ty Girls... :) 

i dont know what i'd do without this site and you girls!! :) 

i dont know if there is anything that can be done for the lining of the womb because it was last year when he discoverd it by ultrasound and he never did anything about it and im sure there aint anything... ive heard viagra because it helps blood flow or something and makes it thicker but i dont know i dont next see my Gynacoligys till March so i have to wait till then too speak about this with him.. even though im really worried now because im actually even thinking Clomid wont even work and could make things worse for me... =/ 

im thinking a break might be on the cards for me after xmas 4 years is just taken its toll on me now.. =/ 

oh my sarah thats kinda sweet that your DH is really excited :) 

cant wait tooo see your digii!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

just had one f the kittens reserved, phew.
here is a pic of all 4 with there mum
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0465.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## menageriemom

ADORABLE!!! Love the coloring. I bet they will make some great lap warmers when they are older :)


----------



## SarahJane

They have grown up so quickly! it is unbelievable how much bigger they are. You really do have your hands full with callum, pregnancy, kittens and pups - you need a medal girl!


----------



## Razcox

Awww those kittens are sooooo cute! They are going to be super fluffy so who could resist?

Girls i am loving those tickers :happydance:


----------



## bumski

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe what i have missed, my computer is still really playing up so not been on for ages, i will try and catch up, if it stays connected. MASSIVE MASSIVE congrats you two :happydance::happydance::happydance: i bet your over the moon, right now to read all those posts :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust1

OMG OMG i want one of those kittens they are adorable!! :) :thumbup:

how are you feeling today topaz?

loving your ticker sarah!! :) 

have any of you done anymore tests today ?

how are you today Bailey hope you done a test and that line is Darker!!

Rachel how are you feeling hun :) 

hope everyone is ok!! 


welcome back bumski!! hope everything is alrite your side hope your daughter had a good bday! :) :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Thanks bumski! Hope you get the computer sorted out soon! We miss you!

Took and IC this morning and it's nice and darker than the rest of them :) FRER line is just slightly darker than two days ago, but definitely darker. You can see the progression in the ICs much better. 

I feel sick, tired, achy, and bloated but good :) Making Thanksgiving dinner is going to be interesting :sick:


----------



## babydust1

oh its good about the symptoms it means little bean is getting snug in there!! :) 

glad your tests are getting darker hun :) :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not feeling as sick this week but i am seriosly tired. i could sleep for a week. 

told my new boss and she was ok. 3 weeks today til scan :happydance:

good to see you back bumski was getting worried


----------



## menageriemom

:yipee::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1714.JPG
File size: 225.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust1

im loving that digi Bailey!!! YAYYYYYYY! :yipee: 

aww glad your boss is all good about it just 3 weeks and you'll see your lil bean , xD


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you Helen :) 

Beth it's great you got that out of the way! I'm also really fatigued right now, but I think the excitement is part of that. But when I go to lay down for bed, I'm wide awake. Argh!


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> I feel sick, tired, achy, and bloated but good :)

Same here!

WB Carley and thanks x (did we work out how your name is spelt?) how are things your end - we need an update as we haven't heard from you for ages!! Bump dust for you x

helen and lucy - sprinkling lots of my "Mr Bump" dust over your way too xx

Did a digi today and got prg 1-2! Also bought 4 more tests tonight as still have paranoia! Seem to be testing morning noon and night to make sure everything still ok. Am vowing to slow down after the weekend when AF officially not here!

love
Sar x


----------



## topazicatzbet

SarahJane said:


> menageriemom said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick, tired, achy, and bloated but good :)
> 
> Same here!
> 
> WB Carley and thanks x (did we work out how your name is spelt?) how are things your end - we need an update as we haven't heard from you for ages!! Bump dust for you x
> 
> helen and lucy - sprinkling lots of my "Mr Bump" dust over your way too xx
> 
> Did a digi today and got prg 1-2! Also bought 4 more tests tonight as still have paranoia! Seem to be testing morning noon and night to make sure everything still ok. Am vowing to slow down after the weekend when AF officially not here!
> 
> love
> Sar xClick to expand...

ha ha i ve still got 2 tests to use, one tom and one sometime next week


----------



## SarahJane

:haha: thats fab beth!!


----------



## Razcox

Great news on the digi's both :happydance:

Bumski great to see you back too hun x

Bit more brown yucky stuff this morning but i think its just some leftover old blood from Monday so i am not to worried as long as it doesnt get worse. 9 weeks today and the baby is now offically a fetus! :happydance:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Morning all.

Great to see some fantastic line progression and digis girls - sounds like you have healthy, sticky bubs on board :)

Yay for being 9 weeks Raz! Its such a milestone :) doensn't sound like you have any issues with the spotting. Load of pregnant women have it and you've seen bubs snuggled and happy on a recent scan so nothing to worry about :)

I'm currently 6dpo I think... wasn't going to try this month after the chemical from my October cycle last friday randomly I thought I'll do a digi OPK and there was a reasonable line even though I didnt get a smiley face. Woke up next morning did another digi on Sat morning and got a smiley then shortly after serious OV pains so we dtd on Sat afternoon and again on Sun morning. So I could poss be pregnant. The pain was on my LHS too - where I do have a working fallapian tube. Going by my FF calendar last month I OV on the day I detect my LH surge so I think it likely I OV late last Sat or early hours of Sunday, so I guess I'm in with a chance. Mad really as after the chemical I felt like I wanted to take a break, but when I saw my GP, she said to continue TTC. 

So as for the consultants meeting, I think we've decided to try for baby no. 4 and see what happens. This time I won't tell anyone including my mum in case it goes wrong again. We'll battle through it together. I also know my mum and dad wouldn't be happy that we were trying again so soon as they think i've already been through enough and should give my body a rest but I just can't do it!

We need to keep going!


----------



## babydust1

wow 9 weeks thats great Rachel :) you shouldnt be toow orried about the bleeding its probs just old blood anyways and like Lucy said youve seen little bean snug in there and the little HB so its all looking good for you!! :hugs:

Lucy welcome back :) i hope this is the one for you!! sounds like you could have done it and could poss be pregnant!! i understand you not wanting to tell your mum as its hard for them to see you hurting. lets hope f'xd this is the one for you hun!! xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks babydust... we shall see... we both seem to be particularly fertile and bearing in mind I only have one tube left, I've fallen pregnant first month of trying on both occasions since the ectopic. Just always ends in miscarriage...

I'm hoping that i've just been very unlucky and that there isn't any medical or chromosone issue which is preventing the pregnancy forming properly. 

Hows things with you? I see your 1dpo today... did you get much bd in?


----------



## babydust1

is there nothing you can take or the doctors can give you to help prevent having miscarriges like vitex i heard that was used traditionally to prevent miscarriges its associated with low progesterone. 

i hope this is your time and that you have just been very unlucky and that baby number 4 is the one!! :) :hugs:

its a very tough time and too me you are a very strong lady you always come back fighting and trying again though i know how much heartache it can cause i really hope it happens for you very very soon because you truly deserve it !! 

im ok ive done a bit of :sex: but not much to be honest probs around 5 times this month ( around my fertile period though ) im not doing OPKS this month though because last month with clomid i never got a positive so it dishearted me and stressed me that i hadnt actually ovualted, but later when i got my blood results it showed i did ovulate and my blood numbers were 33, anything over 30 is good the doctors say but still low so i might still be getting my dose higher! but its much better then it was before i had my operation and been taken clomid because my numbers were 3 lol..


----------



## topazicatzbet

got everything crossed for you gals.

my best friend just gave birth to a girl. really happy for her as she had a mmc a week after i found out i was expecting callum. bit jelous though as i ve always wanted a girl and think im gona end up with all boys


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> im ok ive done a bit of :sex: but not much to be honest probs around 5 times this month ( around my fertile period though )

I got BFP by DTD twice hun! It only takes once. Hope this is your month so you can come and join the aug preg group! 

I have kept a few seats for people left in here to join this month :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Lucy - keeping my FX'd that you have been unlucky to now and that this month the luck will change x


----------



## babydust1

ouch ouch ouch =/ ive fallen over in the snow and hurt my back... not so good... =/

ty sarah i hope so too!! :)


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Helen I hope you are OK! It's never good to fall in the winter months :(
And Sarah is right, it's only takes once! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts this cycle!

Beth out of curiosity what does the Chinese calendar say you are due for? I had to make sure I used one that I could enter my birth date in, as the ones that just go by age/month conceived don't calculate based on the lunar month. I'm predicted a boy ^_^ but will be happy with either, truly. 

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm

Lucy - your determination is inspiring. I hope this is your month for a sticky bean!


----------



## babydust1

yes its deffo not good it hurts like mad.. its freezing out there so im just curled up on the couch with hot water bottle and duvet watching films :) 

i got drunk last night first time in months!! i thought oh what the hell i'll have a couple of vodka's a couple too many though lol..

ty Bailey and Sarah :) 

when i fall pregnant i would really like a boy! but as you say Bailey i'd be happy with either :) 



im hoping we will all be over there by the time this year ends!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hum, that one says girl but also should have had a gilrl with callum.

another chinese gender grid says both boys. :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> ouch ouch ouch =/ ive fallen over in the snow and hurt my back... not so good... =/
> 
> ty sarah i hope so too!! :)

oh no hope your ok.


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> yes its deffo not good it hurts like mad.. its freezing out there so im just curled up on the couch with hot water bottle and duvet watching films :)

Aside from the pain (and maybe the hangover!), that sounds like a great time! Vodka was always our drink of choice so you can say you had one for me :thumbup:

I read a thread on gender disappointment yesterday and it seems that so many women had every sign in the book of one gender, and it turned out to be the other! DH and I are trying to stay loyal to team yellow, though. 

The grid-style chart says girl for me, but that's my lunar age is +1 year and it doesn't tell you how to calculate that. 

Did you ladies see Widget is having a little girl? Her Chinese prediction said boy, too :dohh: 

Hope we get to see some puppy pictures soon!


----------



## babydust1

haha i think i may have to say i had more then one for you Bailey!! :) :dohh:

oooo your gonna be team yellow ? i think thats exciting i always said if i had a baby i'd want team yellow to but OH disagrees and said its much easier just to find out bla bla!! think i may have to put my foot down as i really do like suprises!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

here you go.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0488.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









SAM_0486.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









SAM_0481.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust1

omg Beth they are adorable!! :) how old are they now?


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> omg Beth they are adorable!! :) how old are they now?

4 weeks


----------



## menageriemom

So tiny! They are adorable :) I'm sure you've got your hands full and a house full! But if you can juggle a baby, puppies, kittens, your adult animals, a job, a home, and a pregnancy - you are due some major credit. :thumbup:

DH and I want to be team yellow so that we can still have a surprise and something to wonder about and make guesses on for the whole pregnancy. That would be great if you were, too! I can't think of much that has to be purchased that is gender specific beyond color?


----------



## babydust1

:) how are you feeling today hun you got much snow in Leeds ? :)


----------



## babydust1

exactly my words Bailey!! :) haha


----------



## topazicatzbet

we had a fair bit over night but the main roads are clear.

im ok, just really tired all the time. 6 weeks now and there should be a heartbeat


----------



## babydust1

oooo thats exciting!! :) 6 weeks already! that seems to have gone fast lol :thumbup: have you your scan booked yet or not yet ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

only a private one. will get refered for the 12 week scan when i see midwife a week on tue.


----------



## babydust1

ahh okaii :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well the deed has been done and hopefully my girl Ela is going to be knocked up :happydance:

How is everyone else this wintery morning?


----------



## babydust1

freezing!! :) lol my electric box had packed up this morning just had the guy to fit a new one only took him about 6 hourss!!! and leaving the door open everytime he goes to get a bit from his van... but all good otherwise haha!! :) 

hope shes knocked up for you hun!!! 

how are you & lil bean? :)


----------



## Razcox

We are fine thanks! Had some more brown yucky stuff friday, Saturday and Sunday but took it easy sunday and stayed in bed. All gone now.

How are you?


----------



## babydust1

oh im glad its all cleared up hun!! :) 

im ok thanks!! :)


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

helen - you going to wait until AF due to test again? how are you so far? Any symptoms yet?

What about you lucy and carley?- what's happening your side

Rachel - congrats on doggy pregnancy! Good to hear that everything cleared up after last week too, I was a little worried for you when you mentioned the spotting. I think our bodies just tell us when we need to slow down. I am finding that when I get tired my stomach cramps get worse so it is a sign for me to rest more.

I told both sets of parents at the weekend. We did intend to wait until Christmas but just caved in. MIL has said she will knit anything I want for the baby which is very nice of her.

Mr Bump is sending lots and lots of :dust: for a few more BFP's before Christmas


----------



## babydust1

Hey Sarah Hun :) 

how are you feeling? thats great of your MIL to say she will knit anything you need for the baby!! :) 

yeah im waiting till AF arrives before testing, but i aint really had any symptoms and i aint really been watching to be honest, really feel like ive given up this month tbh =/ 

:cry:


----------



## menageriemom

babydust1 said:


> Hey Sarah Hun :)
> 
> how are you feeling? thats great of your MIL to say she will knit anything you need for the baby!! :)
> 
> yeah im waiting till AF arrives before testing, but i aint really had any symptoms and i aint really been watching to be honest, really feel like ive given up this month tbh =/
> 
> :cry:

No reason to give up this month! I didn't feel a symptom until 8DPO when I had sore BBs and some women don't feel any until they are several weeks pregnant. If you BD'ed at the right time you still very much have a chance and I'll be sending positive thoughts your way!

:dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

girls, think the front page is a bit out of sink, what days are you on now please for me to update


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

How are you all...

Well I'm either 10/11dpo and have started to feel a little queasy over the last two days... boobs been odd too... and lots of CM...

So I took a test today and look what I got...
 



Attached Files:







SD 1.12.10 at 10dpo.jpg
File size: 100.7 KB
Views: 10









CBD 1.12.10 at 10dpo.jpg
File size: 145.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay cupcake thats fab. good line there hun, this one is sticky


----------



## SarahJane

yay Omg Lucy congrats hun. Am keeping Fx'd for a very very sticky one :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> Hey Sarah Hun :)
> 
> how are you feeling? thats great of your MIL to say she will knit anything you need for the baby!! :)
> 
> yeah im waiting till AF arrives before testing, but i aint really had any symptoms and i aint really been watching to be honest, really feel like ive given up this month tbh =/
> 
> :cry:

Feeling good ta hun x

I didn't have any symptoms really. Don't count yourself out hun :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - I'm keeping postive - hoping this one is a good sticky bean. I'm sure the test is far darker than I had last month and to get a digi this early on is a little bit of a relief.

Keep everything crossed for me girls... I'll be checking progression over next couple of days :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

My fingers are staying crossed for you indefinitely hun x


----------



## menageriemom

I'm sending major major sticky vibes your way Lucy!!!!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

menageriemom said:


> I'm sending major major sticky vibes your way Lucy!!!!! Congrats :hugs:

Yay thanks hun, only 1 week and a day behind you and Sarah :) Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

its gonna be a busy summer with us all popping


----------



## Cupcake1979

Here's my test from this morning - Asda though about 12 hrs later than the SD I posted yesterday and the one with 2 tests in it compares my "Blighted Ovum" pregnancy from August at 11dpo also which had normal doubling hcg levels... I think they look near enought the same!
 



Attached Files:







Asda 2.12.10 at 11dpo.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2









Asda 2.12.10 11dpo comparison.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are looking fab


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Beth - I hope so - better than last month anyway...

Hows you doing? Still snowing down here in the south!


----------



## topazicatzbet

not snowing here at the mo, but its forcast more, im supposed to be at work today but couldnt get in. 

my back is rather sore today after my fall yest so just gonna chill out with callum today.

i got some food out to defrost for tea yest morning and my kitchen is so cold (no central heating) that it was still frozen so im looking forward to that for tea tonight. chicken in garlin mushrooms with delphinoise potatos. yum


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh crikey - that fall must have been horrible - wrap yourself up and don't do too much today!

OMG can't believe your food is still frozen from yesterday!! How crazy! Sounds like you need to get some heating on girl!

Dinner sounds lovely - we have lasagne tonight :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

there is a heater in the kitchen, but the kitchen is so big it only really takes the chill out of the air. 

wish i had central heating but im an all electric house


----------



## Razcox

Yeah cupcake those lines are looking good xxx Sending extra stick :dust: your way xx


----------



## babybears25

your test looks good lucy....sending you sticky vibes x


----------



## menageriemom

That's a great 11DPO test :happydance:
So happy for you!!! 

Beth that is crazy! I don't miss electric heat, but our gas heat is sooo expensive. Dinner sounds excellent! Had to look up dauphinoise potatoes, though :blush:

For tonight here it's either a London broil or chicken stir fry, haven't decided yet! 

Helen how are you doing?


----------



## SarahJane

Yay - another August bump buddy! Congrats again Lucy, this one is looking good (your asda is just like my 11dpo asda) I can't believe how lucky this cycle has been

helen - you are next hun x


----------



## babydust1

omg i come back and Lucy wow thats fabbbbbbbbbbb news!! im sending lots and lots of sticky dust for you & i really really hope that this is your time and you have a right sticky little bean right there... you truly deserve it hun those lines look fab :) 

im up north near newcastle and the snow here is crazy i invested in wellies... :)

i had my bloods taken this morning and omg!!! i dont mind getting blood taken ever..

but today shes totally destroyed my arm its black & blue!!!

i dont have any symptoms really except reallyy sore boobs i am now about 7dpo

i just relised your 10 weeks now Rachel :) & 7 weeks for Beth & 13 for Claire :)

how arer you feeling Sarah and Bailey do you have many symptoms?


----------



## menageriemom

Sore BBs is an excellent sign!!! :happydance:

I had a nice little morning sickness wave this AM but I feel alright now, other than that just very tender BBs all the time. 

Hope the snow has calmed down there!


----------



## babydust1

sore boobs maybe a good sign but its ouch ouch.. just walking down the stairs is killing me lol... :(

awww glad your feeling alrite now!! :) 

snow is still crazy here lol hope it calms down soon its crazy... :)


----------



## SarahJane

Helen - the sore bbs only get worse too (sorry to break it to you but when you get your BFP in the next week you will get extra pain... joy!)

Sounding really good for you and cant wait until you test x


----------



## babydust1

mine are so sore now i dont think i'd be able to cope with anymore pain lol.. my af is due 9th so i would be testing then but i caved in today & tested at 9dpo and suprise suprise :bfn: :( i know i may not be out but how much longer do i have to wait seriously i cant do this anymore :cry: if its not this time im taking a break from ttc its breaking my heart


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww helen big hugs to you x x x x TTC is soooo hard! But 9dpo is pretty early still you have time and if your boobs seem sorer than usual it could be a really good sign.

I'm rooting for you hun - I hope with all my heart that you get your BFP this cycle.

Stay strong my lovely and big hugs x


----------



## topazicatzbet

your not out yet, 9dpo is still early. you have some good signs and the spell on your side.


----------



## menageriemom

Don't worry yet Helen, I had a BFN at 9DPO :)


----------



## babydust1

Ty girls!! 

my boobs are definetly sorer then normal but that still could be a sign of that horrible :witch: coming f'xd i hope not!!!


it is so hard and gets me soo down i dont even know why i test because afterwards i always feel like shit but im always testing just incase i see that other line!!

i guess 9DPO is still really early and tbh it wasnt my FMU either so that could be another thing im going to try again tomorrow at 11DPO and then again on af date if she dont arrive i really hope not, i was really praying i'd get my BFP before xmas.. 

and i really thought after ovarian drilling and clomid i'd be one step closer but it seems not YET!!

if its not this month ive decided im upping my dose of clomid myself i asked my dr and she said it wouldnt harm me but my garny is supposed to up em but he said he wud do it in MARCH... i dont want to fricken wait that long im so impatient now after 4 years i never ever thought it would take this long... i know the saying that good things come to those who wait but how much longer do i have to wait ... =/ 

Bailey yeah i just rememberd you did do a test at 8/9DPO and got BFN then got BFP at 10DPO i really hope thats my case too!

i just dont seem to have any luck on my side lol.. 

how are all you girls feeling good i hope ? :) 

how are you Lucy ? :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Aww hun I have everything crossed for you. I know what you mean about the whole waiting thing. I'm the most impatient person on this planet. If I'd of gone for fertility testing now then I wouldn't be able to try till at least March next year and I couldn't face waiting that long... I hope you get the start of your BFP when you test tomorrow at 11dpo :hugs:

Seems I had to wait throughout these failed pregnancies, waiting to heal after ectopic operation, waiting to recover from blighted ovum, then waiting again to get pregnant for it to then become a chemical. Waiting again etc... Argggghhhhh does your head in!:dohh:

I;m a firm believer TTC is there to make us grow stronger - its the hardest thing we've had to deal with in life. You just assume it will be so easy and spend so many years trying NOT to get pregnant, that when you start trying you think it will be plain sailing...

3 angels down for me I'm really hoping our luck has turned. I kinda in some ways wished we'd taken a while to get pregnant but it would have worked first time. Lots of heartache along the way and I'll never feel confident or happy during pregnancy as i'll always be stressing that something will go wrong. 

The first pregnancy would have been due on the 22.12.10 so I'm just glad for this pregnancy now - at least it keeps my mind off what could have been. I'll have my 6+4 scan on the day after though 23.12.10 so it really could go either way... either we'll see the heartbeat and all with be fine, or it could be another blighted ovum and no baby again :wacko:


----------



## SarahJane

Helen, I really hope this is your month. One thing for certain is that if you have sore bbs, you have tonnes of progesterone going on there which is a fantastic sign! 
Personally I wouldn't change the meds. Doctors know what they are doing so I'd take their advice and wait. (not that you will need to if you get a BFP tomorrow) :hugs:

Lucy, your story makes me so sad and makes me realise how lucky I have been so far. This one must be your happy ending. On your 6 + 4 scan, you will be seeing a lovely healthy heartbeat hun. You hit the nail on the head about TTC being the hardest thing ever to make us stronger. When LO's come along we need to be strong forever to protect them. Nature has a very funny way of testing us!

I am tired at the mo, very very tired! I even had to come home early from friends last night and then woke up nice and early but have just been back to sleep for a couple more hours!

My cat is super clingy too, I am sure she senses LO as she won't leave me alone! How are your babies Beth?

Lots of babydust for everyone :dust:


----------



## babydust1

thanks sarah i really hope so too i cant take this much longer it is so hard and it is something that you have to be strong for!

i hope i get my BFP this month and join you lot in first tri :)i think maybe sore boobs is an effect from the clomid but not too sure.. i hope not! :)


----------



## SarahJane

Don't be too hard on yourself hun. Your body has been through a lot over the last 4 years so don't blame yourself. It will happen! If it doesn't happen this month, I'd just make a resolution to enjoy Christmas with OH, spoil one another rotten, have lots of Christmas Sherry and start again in the New Year. 

(I am not sure I would be able to take the above advice myself if I were in your position mind you so feel free to ignore me!! :blush:)

You have to do what is right for you. You will get that BFP and you will be a fantastic mum when LO gets here as you will appreciate every second you get with the baby.

I am praying that tomorrow morning you will wake up and get a sneaky little line on one of those stress sticks we all obsess over :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself hun. Your body has been through a lot over the last 4 years so don't blame yourself. It will happen! If it doesn't happen this month, I'd just make a resolution to enjoy Christmas with OH, spoil one another rotten, have lots of Christmas Sherry and start again in the New Year.
> 
> (I am not sure I would be able to take the above advice myself if I were in your position mind you so feel free to ignore me!! :blush:)
> 
> You have to do what is right for you. You will get that BFP and you will be a fantastic mum when LO gets here as you will appreciate every second you get with the baby.
> 
> I am praying that tomorrow morning you will wake up and get a sneaky little line on one of those stress sticks we all obsess over :hugs:


haha yeah it is really difficult to cope with but we all have to cope with things in life and lifes never easy i guess & i know for sure TTC isnt its one of the hardest emotional things ive had to do in my LIFE! =/ 

i never ever knew wanting something so bad could tear me up so much in my life.. 4 years has been one big mountain ive had to climb from my 1st ever hospital appointment and sometimes i look back and think well i still aint come that far from that 1st time but i know i have and i am one step closer to getting where i want to be!!

&& i understand what you say about enjoying christmas and everything hun, i just hope i'll get some news soon that next year i'll be enjoying my christmas as a proper family..

i want to quit trying and i want to have a break but i just aint strong enough to be able to because every month is a month it could happen omg... its like a fricken emotional ride for me & i know some peoeple might think pathetic but when you go through it just like you ladies have the time does take its toll on you & every passing month makes you hurt more lately ive even thought of my self as a failure theres one thing i wanted to achieve in life and that was to become a mother and i cant even do that.. im sorry girls for rambling on!! :cry:


----------



## SarahJane

Never ever apologise for what this unholy mess causes you to feel! You are not a failure. Baby is just taking his/her time to make an appearance. 

xx


----------



## babydust1

thankyou Sarah! really appreciate your words no matter how down i am you girls always cheer me up


----------



## menageriemom

Oh, Helen :( You are anything but a failure! You've gone through so much in the last four years... and I think you're closer now than ever. But you have every right to feel the way you feel!!!

I've still got tons of hope for you this cycle!! If this isn't the one, we'll still be here to support you as long as it takes :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Helen anyword today hve you done another test yet?? I also had a :bfn: with 2MU at 9DPO but now i am 10 weeks so you are not out yet hun xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

stay stronh helen hun, im sure that bfp is just round the corner


----------



## babydust1

i never did a test today sry girls just couldnt bring my self to do it and see that BFN again im just going to try stay strong and hold out untill af date 

ty so much for your kind words girls :hugs: you make me feel like im never alone in this ( even though sometimes i feel it ) 

&& i appreciate you all still been here in the TTC section when you all have your little beans :) & keeping me sain and helping me believe that there is hope when you think there isnt ty so much


----------



## SarahJane

We are not leaving you hun!

You know, I think you are absolutely right not to test again. Don't put yourself through it and it will be much more reassuring to see a nice big line when AF is due :hugs: 

Anyway ... where's Carley these days?


----------



## menageriemom

I'm worried about her :(


----------



## babydust1

shes still having problems with her internet =/

i hope she comes back soon enough with some good news for us ! :)


----------



## babydust1

omg omg omg im having my operation on friday for my hand they had a cancelation so i can now have iit done & now im crapping it =/=/


----------



## topazicatzbet

at least it will be sorted then and a worry off your mind.


----------



## Razcox

Agree with Beth it will be over before you know it and you can put it behind you :hug:


----------



## babydust1

yup well its better then march which i would have to wait =/

yeah beth just dont like been knocked out lol


----------



## bumski

hi all, not had time to catch up yet :cry: missed you all loads, iv been silently obsessing and nothing has happened until fri when i got my pos opk!!! YAY!! only took 8 looooong weeks, so im 4dpo today, not obsessing this time (she says :dohh:)
really glad everyone is doing well and really hope you have caught that egg this time babydust, you so deserve it, will catch up soon i promise, not had chance to get to town for my dongle so on mums computer at the mo, as soon as i do i will be back, loads and loads of luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust1

im so happy of your news bumski hope this is your time hun :) xx & ty hun af due tomorrow guess i'll know more then


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> im so happy of your news bumski hope this is your time hun :) xx & ty hun af due tomorrow guess i'll know more then

How exciting, any signs or symptoms?


----------



## babydust1

hmm not rly no signs to say shes coming just yet so dont really know lol :dohh: 

just hold out n hope she dont come lol :) 

how r u feeling hun


----------



## SarahJane

Felt very relieved today to finally be getting some nausea! I seem to be able to fix it with food too so it is nice and reassuring but not so bad that I can't get on with things. Just how I'd like it to stay please Mr Bump if you are listening!

Otherwise not feeling that different to any other month really which shows that despite all of the symptom spotting, you don't really need lots of symptoms for there to be a little one in there.

Am feeling a poas addiction moment so may have to try another opk later ;-0 RIDICULOUS!!

My fingers are very firmly crossed for tomorrow for you hunx

bumski - just saw your post - great news about pos OPK, not long now til test time - hope you are well xx


----------



## babydust1

thank you hun :) hope nausea dont get too bad for you!! :)


----------



## babydust1

af came yesterday im now CD2 :cry: im going in hospital at 12 today to have my op hope everyone else is feeling ok :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun. :hugs: hope the op goes ok, when will you be back on line


----------



## menageriemom

So sorry about AF :( 
But it's great you got your surgery scheduled sooner and can get it out of the way! I'm sure everything will go smoothly! 

Hope to see you back soon! Get some rest afterward :)


----------



## SarahJane

Sorry hun, am gutted for you :hugs:

hope all goes/went well at the hospital for you x


----------



## babydust1

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! if im not sick theyve just let me home after cancelling my operation as a major op came in and needed theatre :( so now get it done mid January

id only been starved and had no drink since midnight last night lol i had most horrible headache of#f the lights n heat in hospital and havbing no drink 

just taken clomid :)


----------



## menageriemom

Ugh! That sucks! Sorry you had to go through that only to go home :( 

Yay Clomid! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

third time lucky Bailey i hope :) xx

how are you hun?


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sucks


----------



## menageriemom

Doing well, thank you :) MS is starting to set in a bit, though. Still worried about getting through the next few weeks. 

Hopefully now the clomid has gotten into your system... now all you have to do is the BD! :p


----------



## babydust1

yeah it does suck bigtime beth :( how are you feeling hun?

aww im sure you'll get through these weeks hun :) you got a little sticky bean in there!! :) 

hope MS doesnt give you too much bother :)


----------



## Razcox

Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## babydust1

aww Rachel :cry: i am soooo sorry that your having to go through this again :hugs:


----------



## bumski

oh raz i am so so sorry about the baby, i really hope you pull through this ok, its such a lot for you to keep going through, my thoughts are with you hun xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## bumski

just had a little bit of a catch up, cupcake massive congratulations hun i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, have you done any more tests yet?

babydust, really sorry about your op and really sorry about af hun, try and keep positive though, believe me i know how hard that gets sometimes but i always think with each af your another month closer to your BFP, GL XX

hi to everyone else too, glad your doing well, its nice to be back, i can now keep an eye on you all, i felt like i lost my right arm, lol.

afm, im now 7dpo and ff will not let me log on so i cant share my chart :dohh:, feeling positive this time round which is strange for me as last time i just knew i was not pregnant, im probably setting myself up for a big fall but thought i might aswell enjoy obsessing as it doesnt happen often, 
i would say my biggest "symptoms" so far are sore boobs, which isnt very normal for me this early and 4dpo and 6dpo i was having hot flushes, i mean burning hot, dh was taking mickey cuz my face was going red :blush:


----------



## SarahJane

Rachel, I am so so sorry:hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Rachel again I'm so terribly sorry! I can't imagine what you are going through :( We are all here for you.


Bumski it's great to hear from you again! Sore BBs are an excellent sign and I also felt very on and off hot in my last TWW. Sounds promising ... can't wait til you can POAS!


----------



## SarahJane

bumski said:


> i would say my biggest "symptoms" so far are sore boobs, which isnt very normal for me this early and 4dpo and *6dpo i was having hot flushes*, i mean burning hot, dh was taking mickey cuz my face was going red :blush:

I'd say you might be pregnant lovely, I also had hot flushes!


----------



## babydust1

wooo your symptoms sound promising Bumski!!! :) 

hope its your turn next! :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no rachel, im gutted for you darling. it just isnt fair.


----------



## bumski

hi everyone, how are you all doing? any sign of those little bumps yet?

i promised myself that i would wait until fri to test but i never do, 9dpo today and BFN suprise suprise, lol :dohh: i "thought" i saw a very faint something and with it being frer i was getting my hopes up but after inspection i am saying definate BFN, it has no colour at all, it just threw me because it came up as dye was passing over.

i will try and hold out until fri now as BFNs are worse than af i think.

thinking of you raz, i hope you and dh are coping ok, sending loads of hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

think i might actually give up =/// dr thinks my lining of my womb is way to thin for me to fall pregnant they reckon i am conceiving but bean cant stick because of the wall been too thin... so guess i must face that i'll never see that BFP because theres nothing they can ggive me for wall been too thin... how great ey and all along clomids biggest side effect is thinniing the lining of your womb so if my chances wernt f**kd they probs are now sry girls for rant :cry:


----------



## bumski

oh no babydust, if its not one thing its another :cry:

have you thought about trying without the clomid for a cycle? im saying this because if clomid does thin your lining and you have been tested when taking clomid perhaps a cycle without it could make all the difference, i would definatly think about it before you give up hun, you did manage to ov on your own didnt you?

really sorry you keep getting shit news, please dont give up all hope yet though :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Bumski I had a very clear BFN at 9DPO and a super super faint BFP at 10DPO so don't fret yet. 

Helen that's such crappy news :cry:
Have you talked to your doctors about any other options you have? I hope there is something you can do!


----------



## babydust1

i dont know anymore just sick of having bad news all the time its just pure crap!

theres nothing that i can take for it to help thicken the wall even though ive heard of something calle vitex, which is something to do with womens hormones and helps people stop having misscarriages by thickening the lining of the womb so might give that ago but i cant use it with clomid because its a drug just like clomid.. its for TTC aswell as to help people with misscarriges by thickening the lining of the womb

but its just hurting too much now i think when i ovulate im like yeahhhh im in with a chance and a couple of days later theres always something there to bring me down.. just getting really tired now & dont think i can do this anymore its breaking my heart 

i got checked 4 years ago and got told i had a thin lining of the womb but didnt think much of it i though oh im sure it will thicken,, but one of clomids side effects is thining of the lining of the womb so now i just think great why the hell am i on these if i alread have a thiin lining of the womb n now dr's saying im probs conceiving but the bean cant stick so im not actually conceiving iykwim.. & also if i do fall pregnant it will probly result in misscarrige

its just so hard i think ive been through enough now 4 years of ongoing tests and an operation thats probs gonna make no difference what so ever now

its just getting to me i feel like im putting in to get nothing back at all.. its alll crazy who thought wanting and trying for a baby would be so hard.. =/ 

i dont know what im going to do because even IVF probs wouldnt work because like they've said if i do manage to fall pregnant it would end in a misscarrige.. =/ sry girls for this rant ive just truly had enough

this journey has been such an emotional ride for me and nothing seems positive anymore and after today i dont think i can take it anymore ive cried all day and feel like i dont have the willpower to go on now.. really think this is the last straw for me girls cant do much more now im not strong enough its tearing me apart


----------



## menageriemom

I am so heartbroken for you! You've been so strong in the last four years you have every right to feel this way. I wish I could do more to help :cry:

You and OH take some time this Christmas and enjoy a few drinks and each other... Get your surgery taken care of and spend some time pampering yourself! I know you can't let yourself give up yet, but take some time to recuperate hun :hugs:

You are an amazingly strong lady! Don't forget that!


----------



## babydust1

thank you Bailey. your words mean alot.. :) 

im sry for my rant its just ive tried been strong and tried so hard to get to where i want to be and now i just think everything ive done has turned out wrong or not been good enough.. 4 years is just taken its toll on me.. =/ x


----------



## SarahJane

Bailey is absolutely right Helen, you probably need to take some time out for you and for hubby(easier said than done I know). 4 years is a long time and you wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel so close to breakdown after all of that time. 

I don't think I have any words which will help, you will be a wonderful mum one day, please don't give up. 

You need a break from this crap. The hurt is not doing you any good.

Please try not to give up for good though. At some time I am sure it will happen for you. Probably when you are least expecting it. Your lining may be thin but one day you may just get that little bean who is determined to hang on in there. 

If we could all join together and give a bit of us to help you, I am sure I speak for every single person in here to say we would do it. Unfortunately it isn't that simple so in the meantime we will just be here for you whenever you need us.

Stay strong lovely

Sar xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i agree with the others hun, i think a break would do you good. after 4 years you are bound to be down, its just not fair you have to go through this. 

as for thickening the womb lining, they use progesterone in ivf so perhaps this is something you could use.


----------



## bjbarrachus

babydust1 said:


> i dont know anymore just sick of having bad news all the time its just pure crap!
> 
> theres nothing that i can take for it to help thicken the wall even though ive heard of something calle vitex, which is something to do with womens hormones and helps people stop having misscarriages by thickening the lining of the womb so might give that ago but i cant use it with clomid because its a drug just like clomid.. its for TTC aswell as to help people with misscarriges by thickening the lining of the womb
> 
> but its just hurting too much now i think when i ovulate im like yeahhhh im in with a chance and a couple of days later theres always something there to bring me down.. just getting really tired now & dont think i can do this anymore its breaking my heart
> 
> i got checked 4 years ago and got told i had a thin lining of the womb but didnt think much of it i though oh im sure it will thicken,, but one of clomids side effects is thining of the lining of the womb so now i just think great why the hell am i on these if i alread have a thiin lining of the womb n now dr's saying im probs conceiving but the bean cant stick so im not actually conceiving iykwim.. & also if i do fall pregnant it will probly result in misscarrige
> 
> its just so hard i think ive been through enough now 4 years of ongoing tests and an operation thats probs gonna make no difference what so ever now
> 
> its just getting to me i feel like im putting in to get nothing back at all.. its alll crazy who thought wanting and trying for a baby would be so hard.. =/
> 
> i dont know what im going to do because even IVF probs wouldnt work because like they've said if i do manage to fall pregnant it would end in a misscarrige.. =/ sry girls for this rant ive just truly had enough
> 
> this journey has been such an emotional ride for me and nothing seems positive anymore and after today i dont think i can take it anymore ive cried all day and feel like i dont have the willpower to go on now.. really think this is the last straw for me girls cant do much more now im not strong enough its tearing me apart

I had a friend in the military that tried for years. Her and her husband went to specialist, took meds, tried invitro, and nothing! So they adopted a little girl!...That same year, that they had given up and adopted the little girl, she fell pregnant with another little girl, then a little boy, and now she is pregnant again. So maybe you should just stop trying and if it is meant to be, it will happen when the time is right. Good Luck! I'm sorry everything keeps going wrong!


----------



## babydust1

thank you all for your kind words.. i am so sorry about the rant i just clearly had had enough of more then i can take :cry: 

ive decided im giving up now theres no point me putting it all into get nothing back i spoke to my dr about other options i can take, id go on to adopt but not untill i tried everything to have my own so the dr says i could try surrogacy, which i would be happy to do if i could find someone who could do that for me i think this is the next step for me & OH weve spoken about this with the doctors today and spoke about it over dinner and if its the last option of me becoming a mum with my own child then this is what i'll do.. i have another appointment in the following weeks with my garny which hes going to speak to me about IVF so were going to have a chat about that and whats my chances of conceiving and been successful im not strong enough to fall pregnant and go through a misscarrige i would never be able to pick my self up again espeically after it taken me this long so if i get told this is whats probs going to happen because of my wall then theres no chance im going to take that route, 

thank you for all your help girls youve been amazing and sure have kept me sane and strong over these months your all amazing! :hugs: 

i wont be going away from this site ill still be signing on and looking how all you wonderful ladies are and the progress of your beans & ofcours to see if Bumski will get her new year BFP!! :) 

im just going to be having a break from TTC this is what i need i just aint strong enough to go on anymore, maybe a break will do me good in the long run! :) 

i think i could have coped if it just wasnt so hard and good news / bad news good news /bad news all the time its like a never ending story book i just wanted my fairytale ending lol.. :) 

ive also stopped taken Clomid its not no good for me if im doing further damage with it.. 

but surrogacy maybe definetly something we are going to be looking into.. :) 

Beth that progesterone can you buy it or get it from your doctors as i may have to enquire about this stuff? ps your picture is gorgeous!! :) 

bjbarrachus - thank you for your kind words they are much appreciated, :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

it would be prescribed hun.

i hope the docs can give you some hope whether it be ivf or surragacy. 
we are always here to support you hun.


----------



## babydust1

thank you so much beth i'll ask about that aswell and hopefully i'll get some hope from somewhere because at the moment ive lost all hope and hopingh i'll get some back!!

thank you! this site has been amazing for me and this site wouldnt be worth visiting with out you girls here in widgets kitties! your truly amazing and have made me smile through out weeks i never thought i could. i thank you all for the support youve given me through these months and the oncoming support you give me! :)


----------



## bumski

helen, it makes me so sad that your having to go through this, it angers me that you have to go through so much heartache and for so long before they tell you something this important :growlmad:
i completely understand the need to take a break, sometimes we need to remember who we are and get our focus back, i so hope a break from ttc will help you and your OH, i will also be keeping everything crossed for you at your nrxt appointment, i hope you get some answers that you need, i understand how much all of this can hurt so badly, if ever you need to talk about anything helen your always more than welcome to get in touch,
we are also giving up soon, we will give it until june and then thats it. we cant do ivf :cry:
i know right now it seems it may never happen but you never know whats round the corner, is there anyway you could maybe get an appointment at a fertility clinic to find out your options from the experts, please try and take care of yourself and enjoy christmas, i will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## babydust1

thank you hun!! im already with fertility specialists so i will be making an appointment with them and see what my options are aswell, because this is important to me so i'll be getting many options i can from who ever is going to tell me there is still hope!! 

i give up for now but i know i'll be strong enough again to take on what ever ive got to!! 

i currantly feel heartbroken but im sure i'll get there i have my family & friends around me and i have you amazing people here! 

i'll get through this it might take a while but i know i can! 

i know someday i'll be a mum weather its a child i birth or not :) 

im just going to enjoy xmas have a few drinks ( pissed infact because i can ) 

& then concentrate on loosing a bit of weight after xmas and see where i go from there :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like a great plan hun


----------



## SarahJane

Agree with beth, it sounds like a very good plan helen x

Carly - how are you feeling?


----------



## babydust1

thank you girls ! 

hope your all feeling good ?


----------



## bumski

im good hun, think im def out this month as BFN 11dpo, also my temp seems to be following suit very well with last time, i dont mind too much because we have christmas to concentrate on, not going to test now unless im late, mainly because DH doesnt like testing early (which makes sense) and i have been buying sneaky ones :blush:

i felt really really positive just after ov, my boobs were bigger from 6dpo even DH comented, his words were, "wow, whats up with them they dont look saggy?" cheeky git! and they have been mega sore, not just a bit either.

not feeling positive now but will concentrate on the next one when it comes round, how are you all feeling, are those lovely symptoms kicking in yet?
cant wait to see som scan pics :cloud9: i keep checking in on the other thread, GL today topaz, looking forward to seeing yours hun xx


----------



## SarahJane

You aren't out until she arrives Carly - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Razcox

Hey ladies how is everyone? Had a nightmare few days last week but seem to be back to normal now and just feels like AF is here now. Going to NTNP for a couple of cycles and will be TTC again feb/march time. Hope you dont mind if i hang around here still though as i dont know where i belong in limbo land. x


----------



## bumski

hi raz, glad your feeling a little better in yourself, really sorry again, i cant imagine what you keep going through. :hugs:
im still ere anyway, was getting a bit lonely, it seems there has been so much bad news lately, i really hope everyone gets some much desrved good news very soon, :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

There has been some bad news recently but there is only one way to go now and thats up! Well i bloody well hope so anyway :)


----------



## menageriemom

Razcox it's good to have you back :hugs: You have gone through so much! You are absolutely an inspiration to pull through this. 

I just found out my neighbor is apparently pregnant again. :growlmad: The neighbor who I thought ruptured her uterus and wasn't able to have more, the one the smoked/drank/did drugs all throughout her last pregnancy, the one who lives in a nearly condemned house - the one who just delivered a premature baby 8 weeks ago, is pregnant again. I want to walk over there and ring her neck!!!

This is getting so much harder. It's a mental battle about when to start TTC again. DH seems to think there has been an influx of families and small children showing up at his restaurant just to torture him. I'm sure I'd feel the same way if I worked with the public too. Enough about me, other than I am physically feeling better. 

Helen, how are you feeling hun?

I am so excited for you Carly. I think an xmas BFP is coming your way :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to have you back rachel. are they gonna do any tests hun so see why it keeps happening.

i ve updated front page but im not gonna put cycle days any more cos i cant keep up.


----------



## Razcox

Yeah they are doing testing and i have brought a couple of books as well. They have said it will take 3 months to even see the guy for the 1st time though which is a bit crap. From my reading the fact i get to 8 weeks and a HB is seen is pointing to the fact there is something in me attcking or stopping the pregnacy rather then there being anything wrong with my hormones or the baby. So hopefully they will be able to help.

menageriemom - Its so hard to see people have what you want and even worse if they dont deserve it. I swear there are pregnant people and babies everywhere round here!


----------



## topazicatzbet

it certainly sounds like it could be that, if you fancy a bit of stalking search out applegirl (i think) she kept losing babies around that time too after seeing a heartbeat, she ended up taking part in a study where she took prednisalone (steroid) she now has a healthy little girl.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls, i had my recent progesterone levels from Ovulation my first lot was 33.6 anything over 30 is brilliant. ive just got a phone call from my dr to say that my second lot was at 70 :yipee: anything over 30 is brilliant & they've more then doubled doctors told me to have a little break but not to give up just yet as miracles do happen.. even though doctors have told me what they have they told me ive been strong enough to go through 4 years why give up on my dream of acheiving what i want now? 

so im going to try again maybe jan or feb i suppose there right in there own way and because ive been told that i think it could be easier then expecting BFP's all the time as i also know it may not happen but if im not TTC then its never going to happen i rather have the maybe or maybe not solution if you know what i mean :) .

hope all you girls are alrite :) 

& im so sorry bailey & rachel i hope you find the strength again to TTC its so hearbreaking & im so sorry that youve gone through this

Bailey its soo annoying when people get what you want when you know fine well they dont deserve it... one of my closest friends drinks/smokes loads in a day... & is now 13 weeks pregnant i aint spoke with her since because i cant knowing what she has i want & she cant even do the decency to give it the best start in life before it even enters the world..

how are you carley hope your ok chick ? x


----------



## menageriemom

Oh I am so glad to hear the doctors had good news for you! 70 is excellent!! No reason to lose hope yet :) I'm sure your body and mind will appriciate a break - if only for a few weeks. I need it, so I won't be buying OPKs or using my BBT for a bit. 

OPKs are negative now. Still have to go out and buy a decent pregnancy test just to make sure. It feels really nice to feel 'good' physically and not in pain anymore, aside from the odd twinge. No crying yet today either :winkwink:

I did learn some additional news that if the neighbor keeps this baby and her uterus expands at all (due to it rupturing only a few weeks ago), the baby will definitely die and she will at least come very close to it. I think she is deluded about the whole situation, it's very sad. 

Helen I don't blame you at all for not speaking to your friend. I'd be livid! 
I'll have an extra vodka for you on Christmas :)


----------



## babydust1

im hating this weather i have flu & just feel so run down, ive had bad acid for the past 3 nights, and a major headache 

but yeah 70 is fab i didnt expect that :) 

yes a couple of vodkas will do :) hehe i'll be having a few too seems as i can because NT :) hehe


----------



## SarahJane

Just thought I'd nip in and say Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you lovely ladies.

Hopefully Santa arrived with lots of nice presents and all of you are well xx


----------



## bumski

merry christmas to you all too, i hope you have all had a great time and have a brill new year!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not much happening in this thread anymore but had to update the front post with helens fab news


----------



## Razcox

Woohooo SO happy for you Helen!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

thank you Rachel!! 

how are you ??


----------



## gueyilla1985

Can i please join your lucky group ladies?


----------



## bumski

YAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
helen, someones having a baby!!!! :baby:
massive massive congratulations mate, oh im sooooooo happy for you xxxxx

hi gueyilla, welcome in xx


----------



## Razcox

Hello gueyilla and welcome though this group seems to have dwindled a fair bit lately.

I'm fine thanks Helen, sick of waiting - I am waiting for the FS, waiting to hear about going part time at work and waiting for AF . . . but otherwise fine.


----------



## bumski

hi raz, glad your doing ok :hugs: i hope you get some answers you need to move forward, are you going to be activly ttc again?


----------



## Razcox

Yeah we decided not to wait for our appointment as it could take ages so we are TTC again once AF shows up.

How are you doing?


----------



## bumski

im good, it was nice to forget ttc over xmas, im just a bit bored of waiting for someting to happen :shrug: something being ov!

someone is sending me some clomid for next cycle so hopefully that will move things on a bit quicker, how are you feeling in yourself? you have been through such a tough time :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

I'm doing ok, still pissed off by it all and how unfair it all is but ok. My girl Ela is due puppies in 3 weeks so that has really helped to have something else to focus on.


----------



## bumski

aww how lovely, have you had her scanned to see how many she is having?
that will be nice to have some puppies in the house :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

We had her scanned to confirm she was pregnant and saw at least 4 sacs and little heart beats but they didnt hunt round for how many. They can never really tell very well so our vets dont bother.


----------



## bumski

dont forget to put some pics up when she has them, iv always got a soft spot for dogs and pups, i would love to breed but dont think im cut out for it, i have my hands full with my two, they are enough to stop me adding any more into the mix, oh the thought :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Will do! Here are a few of her last week with her puppy bump!!! :)

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0438.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0433.jpg


----------



## babydust1

ooo how exciting about having pups :)

i hope your ok, youve been through alot hun :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

awwwww how cute of her bumps :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well hello everyone? how is everyone doing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe she looks great rachel. you ll soon have your hands full.

i ve just got 2 to sell now they are 11 weeks on wed :dohh: its been slow.
got someone coming sun hopefully so that will leave me with one.


----------



## Razcox

Fingers crossed for you then Beth. We have a few people wanting girls so really hoping she has a few bitches in there.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## SarahJane

Just stopping by to say hello and to spread some :dust: for you lovely ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Rachel - doggy is gorgeous, I bet you can't wait for the pups now:happydance:

Carly - hope you are well :hugs:

Hello everyone else! x


----------



## bumski

aww raz what a lovely little bump she has, i bet that will pop out loads in the last few weeks, how are you doing, has af arrived?

thanks sarah, how are you hun, do you have a little bump starting yet?


----------



## Razcox

I'm fine thats Bumski, temp has gone down today so i think AF is only a few days off now.


----------



## bumski

if so hopefully you can get yourself back on track with ttc, i feel like giving up on opks and stuff, hopefully its just round the corner but feels like its dragging sooooo much, think im gonna have to bite the bullet and see if dr will give me more clomid again, might just tie myself to her desk and refuse to leave until she gives me a prescription, lol 

keep me updated on how your doing, xx


----------



## babydust1

thats a good idea carly!! 

i think its rather stupid they wont prescribe you with it my FS wouldnt gimme clomid till i had OD because it works better,


----------



## bumski

i think they messed up a bit because, after i had the 3 months of it and it shown no ov, i seen another dr who was filling in for the usual one and she asked if i had had my HSG done which i hadnt, she told me i shouldnt have been given clomid without that incase i had blocked tubes, i only got as far as i did with it all because i kept on their cases and moaning at them, think its time to start again :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

yup thats the same reason my doctor wouldnt gimme it because he had said theres no point till we know if your tubes aint blocked...


some bloody doctors are soo fussy!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i went to the dr yesterday and i asked him how long till i can get some help of a specialist he said i had to try for 3 more month i know im being impatient but this wait is dragging on


----------



## babydust1

how long have u been trying for TTC is frustrating & can be a long procedure but dont give up i waited 5 years to only get my bfp on saturday!! :) 

i got help off my doctor after 1 year he wouldnt do anything till i had been trying for a year

TTC is a patience game im afraid you gotta have alot of youll go mad!! :) 

i wish you the best of luck and hope they see you soon

even though i got help of my doctor most of it was tests i never got any real help till august 2010 =/


----------



## gueyilla1985

Honestly i have not been trying but for about 5 months now. i think im gonna go mad lol


----------



## babydust1

hehe yeah it does send you a bit like that :)

its a hard rollerecoaster with loads of ups and downs :)


----------



## bumski

are you still ttc in the mean time?
what help is it that your after from fs? hopefully you will concieve while waiting, this thread has been really lucky so far, not many of us left so hoping we will all get our BFP soon,
thanks for sticking round babydust xx


----------



## babydust1

dont worry i was here quite a while and all the help supported me through im not going anywhere till i see you all have yours!! :) 

im waiting especially for you missus its gotta be soon!! i need/WANT you as my bump buddy haha! :) :D


----------



## bumski

lol, ta mate, i am determined now, poor DH isnt getting a day off! not that hes complaining :winkwink: i darent just incase it creeps up on me, atleast i know we will have done all we can, the rest is up to nature then i suppose.
part off me cant wait so i can have a break, or atleast some other kinda fun, iykwim :blush:


----------



## babydust1

hehe yes ikwym!! :) 

nature will take its course!! i just know it its gotta!! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I feel that im gonna get my :BFP: this month lol ok next month


----------



## bumski

i will be keeping everything crossed for you, are you nearing ov yet, you have to excuse me if you have already said, i forget who i say what to sometimes :blush:

i hope you dont mind me mentioning but it says you lost your son, that must have been so awful for you, i hope you are bearing up ok, its nice that your giving yourself someting positive to focus on, loads and loads of GL to you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well after thinking my pre AF temp drop was in progress yesterday it seems i was wrong. Temps gone up today so looks like i still have a few more days to wait. No idea how many DPO i am though so guess i shouldnt be surprised. CD 32 and counting!


----------



## bumski

oh raz, i dont want to say something to get your hopes up falsely but ya never know hun :winkwink: are you going to test or try and wait it out for a bit. what a lovely suprise to a hard time for you that would be :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Well i am going to test over the weekend just to make sure but i fully expect it to be a BFN. Will know then though that my body is back on track after the last MC.


----------



## bumski

GL for testing, if not it will be nice for you to know where you are, i will keep my fx for you hun. :flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

fingers crossed for you both. bumski looks like you have ovulated, hope you covered it well.


----------



## bumski

think i am about to ov, ff put me at 3dpo when i put my temp in but i dont think i have yet, had a very very nearly pos opk this am so hoping my next one will be proper pos!!! fx, i thought i was in for the long hall again :nope:

i will know by temp i suppose, thanks topaz xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well either way lets hope you caught/catch that egg.


----------



## gueyilla1985

bumski said:


> i will be keeping everything crossed for you, are you nearing ov yet, you have to excuse me if you have already said, i forget who i say what to sometimes :blush:
> 
> i hope you dont mind me mentioning but it says you lost your son, that must have been so awful for you, i hope you are bearing up ok, its nice that your giving yourself someting positive to focus on, loads and loads of GL to you :hugs:

I was the worst. I have never felt so much pain he was only 3 1/2 month old. I miss him so much i had awful days but little by little it is getting better. 
THIS IS HIM!!! The love of my life!
 



Attached Files:







100MEDIA_IMAG0190.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0









100MEDIA_IMAG0175.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumski

OMG hun, that must have been the worst thing in the world to ever happen, im so so sorry for what you must have been/going through,:cry: i can only imagine your pain, my heart goes out to you. He is absolutely adorable, what a real cute little man :hugs: i hope so much your ttc journey i short and easy, its nice to share this journey with you hun. 
where are you in your cycle now? xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you for that, my little looked just like his daddy red hair and everything.. as you can tell i dont have red hair lol 

Im on cd 17 now i took soy isoflaves this time around this is my 2 month actually trying. the bad part about the soy is that i think i took the wrong one lol..


----------



## bumski

oh no lol, do you use opks too, im finding them a nightmare this time round, iv had a couple of positives but looking at my chart they are a bit late :shrug: its just getting more and more confusing, lol

we have just kept dtd anyway so we HOPEFULLY dont miss it


----------



## gueyilla1985

yeah i know i thought i had missed my surge but im still testing and its getting close


----------



## menageriemom

Hi Ladies :hugs:

I have to take some time to read the missed pages soon, just taking a quick work break now and wanted to check in, and it looks like we have some at least one newbie :wave: gueyilla1985, I'm in TN :)

I am on CD33 today, and although I've really never had anything longer than my regular 28 day cycle, I expected it to be longer because of the MC. I think I ov'ed on CD24 which puts me at 9DPO today. We have been more NTNP this month however we did BD regularly - so when my ICs come in the mail tomorrow I am going to give in and take one. I've got a couple signs but I know symptom spotting is a waste of time. 

Hope all of you are doing well!! I things are much better here :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

nice to see you back Bailey, hope your keeping ok & coping alrite :hugs:


----------



## bumski

hi hun, its nice to see you back :flower: ohh exciting, its testing time in this thread again, dont forget to update asap :thumbup:

did you test over the weekend raz? hopefully you have some good news too :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

Well AF is here which i expected and i think is better in the long run after the awful night i had with the MC by body needed a bit of normal and a rest. CD 1 today and onwards with the TTCing. :)

Bailey - with my MC i had a 40 day cycle afterwards with this one it was a bit sorter but still way over my normal 29 days. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## bumski

thats good your body has had a break atleast, its a lot to go through, onwards and upwards now, are you charting again too?


----------



## Razcox

Yep will be charting, have my CBFM, taking Soy and using the softcup preseed combo!


----------



## bumski

looks like there will be no escape for that egg then lol :winkwink:

im fx i have oved a couple of days ago, i wasnt expecting it for a couple more weeks but im that irregular we just have to keep dtd, its gonna be nice for a break to be honest :blush: DH reckons im using him :haha:

will you still be taking asprin? wht does it do exactly if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## Razcox

I will take asprin when i get my BFP unless the MC FS says different, not sure what it does to help with TTC TBH.


----------



## menageriemom

Carly I hope you caught that egg!! FX'ed :D
Rachel I'm glad AF came for you.. it must feel like a bit of a "reset" body wise. I'm sorry if you've already said this but any news on testing from the Drs? I can't wait to see puppy pictures!! Do you plan on keeping any? 

Well I just realized this morning today is a government holiday so no tests coming in the mail for me today :( And the worst part is that I know they are sitting in the Post Office less than a mile away! I've lost my desire to buy tests in person after a cashier asked me "So are you hoping you are or aren't"? In front of about 5 other strangers. I hope I made her feel shitty when I told her that I was checking to see if my tests had gone negative yet after my miscarriage.


----------



## Razcox

I hope she felt awful! Stupid woman what kind of thing to ask is that?

Not heard anything from the doctors yet but then didnt expect to. They have another couple of weeks then i will start chasing, when the bloods were taken they said it could take 3 months to see someone so i would expect my apointment through in feb.


----------



## bumski

menageriemom said:


> Carly I hope you caught that egg!! FX'ed :D
> Rachel I'm glad AF came for you.. it must feel like a bit of a "reset" body wise. I'm sorry if you've already said this but any news on testing from the Drs? I can't wait to see puppy pictures!! Do you plan on keeping any?
> 
> Well I just realized this morning today is a government holiday so no tests coming in the mail for me today :( And the worst part is that I know they are sitting in the Post Office less than a mile away! I've lost my desire to buy tests in person after a cashier asked me "So are you hoping you are or aren't"? In front of about 5 other strangers. I hope I made her feel shitty when I told her that I was checking to see if my tests had gone negative yet after my miscarriage.

oh hun that must have been awful for you :nope: some people seriously dont think before they open their mouths, like its even any of her business anyway :growlmad:


----------



## babydust1

asprin apparently in TTC can help thicken the lining of your womb, 

wow bailey i hope you made her feel like SHIT... just because your buying it doesnt mean they can ask Questions like that without even thinkiing first! 

hope everyone is ok,

Rachel happy af came for you!! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

has any of you heard that ibuprofen can stop implantation so shouldnt take it in 2ww! i read it on here today, thats mine staying in the cupboard then.


----------



## menageriemom

bumski said:


> has any of you heard that ibuprofen can stop implantation so shouldnt take it in 2ww! i read it on here today, thats mine staying in the cupboard then.

I read this not too long ago! So I have been avoiding it even though it's generally my pain reliever of choice. 

DH said he wants to stop and buy me a pack of FRERs on his way home so in about an hour and a half I should know if what I'm feeling is all in my head. 

Helen how are you and your OH doing? You must be glowing :winkwink:


----------



## bumski

menageriemom said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> has any of you heard that ibuprofen can stop implantation so shouldnt take it in 2ww! i read it on here today, thats mine staying in the cupboard then.
> 
> I read this not too long ago! So I have been avoiding it even though it's generally my pain reliever of choice.
> 
> DH said he wants to stop and buy me a pack of FRERs on his way home so in about an hour and a half I should know if what I'm feeling is all in my head.
> 
> Helen how are you and your OH doing? You must be glowing :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh yay!!! :happydance: will you update us when you have done it, im excited for you :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

It wasn't all in my head! :happydance:
Going to call the Dr first thing tomorrow.
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1897.jpg


----------



## bumski

menageriemom said:


> It wasn't all in my head! :happydance:
> Going to call the Dr first thing tomorrow.
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1897.jpg

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OH WOW, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! thats amazing!!!! im so so so so so happy for you, well done hun, :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you so much Carly :hugs: 
I hope this is your month! 2011 has to turn out better than 2010 for us!

I just realized my DH put the 16th and not the 17th of Jan as the date on the test :dohh:


----------



## Razcox

Congrates Hun thats great news xxx Will be sending extra sticky thoughts to this one x


----------



## babydust1

congratulations hun im so happy for you sending extra sticky dust for you!! :hugs: :yipee:

thanks hun yes both pretty much ecstatic it hasnt quite sunk in yet to any of us!! waited a very long time for this im just enjoying it and still it believing it haha :)


----------



## SarahJane

yay - I got my buddy back - Congrats hun xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

menageriemom said:


> It wasn't all in my head! :happydance:
> Going to call the Dr first thing tomorrow.
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1897.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/24294.gif


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you wannabe :)

Carley how many DPO are you?


----------



## SarahJane

PS Bump buddy - just noticed your angel on avatar! Looking over you hun somewhere xxx


----------



## bumski

imso glad spotting has stopped for you hun :happydance: have you done another test today, i love seeing progression lines, 

ff says im 5dpo but i have a feeling im 4dpo just going by cervix and opks from past cycles, xx


----------



## menageriemom

Yay! I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you hun! 

The one in my avatar was yesterday's test and is a little darker... I took ICs today and yesterday but they look very similar to one another. Going to take my last FRER Friday and will post pics then :thumbup:

Sarah - Thank you :) It's very special to me .... traveled quite far to get here ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

carley your chart looks good, hope that temp continues to rise


----------



## bumski

thanks bailey and beth, temp dipped a little this morning but not really bothered, kinda chilled this time, not expecting anything, what will be will be :shrug:
less stress this way i think :thumbup:

cant wait to see your next test hun, i can tell the line is def darker, i bet you will have a lovely dark line on friday :happydance:

h:happydance:ow are you feeling now?

beth i cant believe your nearly 14 weeks, that has gone sooooo fast!! will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## topazicatzbet

find out on the 5th feb hun. im thinking another boy.


----------



## bumski

topazicatzbet said:


> find out on the 5th feb hun. im thinking another boy.

oh how exciting!!! have you picked names out yet?


----------



## babydust1

i dont know alot about charts but yours does look good Carly :) :yipee: hopefully youll be joining us soon!! :D


----------



## bumski

hope so hun, drs receptionist has just rung me and said i can have another round of clomid :happydance::happydance: probably only 50mg but it might just give me that extra boost i need :winkwink:

MIL has been looking on the internet to buy some, i said i was a bit weary just incase its not real but she reckons just go for it, lets go for triplets she said LMAO :wacko:

also got a little pressie through the post, not clomid but femara, so i can try that too!! I will catch that damn egg!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## menageriemom

Here are my progression photos - I caved and took my last FRER this morning! 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/3FRER.jpg

Going in around 11 again tomorrow for more bloodwork. Not sure if they'll have me come in for more again after that? I hope so!


----------



## bumski

YAY those lines look absolutely fantastic hun, im so so thrilled for you, massive congratulations again to you, if i could give you a big cuddle i would :hugs: xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Carley you are so supportive and kind :hugs: Thank you! I am sending babydust vibes your way!!


----------



## bumski

aww thankyou hun, im catching them i promise :winkwink:

got clomid next cycle so im feeling more positive :happydance:

keep me a seat warm in the other thread!! xxx


----------



## babydust1

you are deffo going to catch that egg! triplets or twins will do haha!! :) 

ey i was only on 50mg well was supposed to but i boosted my self to 100mg look where i am today haha :) 

wow those lines look fab Bailey huge congrats chick im sooooo pleased for you sending loads of sticky vibes your way!! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

those lines look fab baily hun.

as for names i have a boy name but not agirl name, dont think i dare let myself hope for a girl.


----------



## menageriemom

Carley how are you feeling hun? When is AF due?


----------



## SarahJane

carly - have you tested yet? Your chart looks better by the day!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im loving that chart too.


----------



## bumski

BFN yesterday :cry:

leaving it now until next week, im due af on sun at 16dpo so will wait until tues just incase ov day is out a bit. will keep doing my temp and see what it does, fx for me :thumbup:


----------



## menageriemom

Don't fret yet hun, looks like you had a really great dip at 6DPO and your temps are still up. FX'ed they stay that way!!

:dust:

Rachel haven't heard from you in a bit, how are you feeling?


----------



## bumski

why am i so weak???? iv got an hour free later, tell me not to test, i could save myself a fortune by holding out :blush:

right, im gonna try my hardest not to, i will update later on :thumbup:


----------



## menageriemom

I don't even want to know how much I've spent on pregnancy tests! :blush: You are not weak, just hopeful - as am I for you!! I won't blame you if you test!


----------



## bumski

GUILTY!!! :blush: i caved and got a lovely BFN for the effort:dohh:

i am taking that as a no this month now, im not feeling too bad though because i have been oving every cycle now and my cycles are getting shorter, also next month i have the help of clomid :happydance:

so i wont be joining you guys for atleast another month or so now :cry:
i better try a bit harder, i need to arm myself with everything i need and give it everything next time 

thanks for checking in girls, how are them bumps and ms coming on :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## menageriemom

Darn!! You're still not out though so keep temping ;) If AF comes I'm excited for you to take the clomid next cycle, though. Should give you a really super egg to catch!


----------



## bumski

thats what im hoping too, atleast i will know it will be a good strong one so im not letting that little bugger get away lol, how are you feeling hun, is everything going well :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

woooop CLOMID will do the job! :) i know i boosted the dose aswell but i think bedding every other day was good too as apparently the sperm isnt so good bedding every day & can kill off good sperm when mixed with the new one, ( i didnt know this till dr told me ) as i was bedding every day from when AF stopped, & i bedded every other day the month i fell pregnant! :) & the sperm can stay alive for 5-7 days so youve still got a pretty good chance of catching that egg bedding every other day! :)


----------



## menageriemom

During my five fertile days this cycle (based only on EWCM and OV pain) I also BD'ed every other day and I made sure I BD'ed the two days after OV. Every month I didn't get pregnant I'd stop BD'ing after OV day for a few days because I was just so worn out from it - but this time and last I made sure I continued. I think that's part of the reason! I also totally relaxed about it - no legs in the air, no softcups, just cleaned up a bit, used the bathroom after about 10-15 minutes, and went to sleep! 

Carley I'm feeling pretty good - I've had a fair amount of energy so that actually has me concerned a bit :blush: I'd love to have some MS right now!


----------



## bumski

im sure everything will be fine this time round, i can completely understand your worries, but this is happening, and in less than 8 months your gonna hold your little baby :cloud9: xx

thanks for the advice girls, iv told dh he aint getting it every day because we need those nice strong ones ready and waiting, im also ditching the temping once ov is confirmed (she says :wacko:) so i dont stress over it, im ok with being out this month becuse i know next month is the one :happydance:

dr has told me to take 100mg so i dont feel too dodgy doing it now.

a friend on here has told me to stop being negative and think positive, telling myself it WILL happen, so its time to think like that, i remember topaz saying, she is pregnant until proven otherwise, and that month she got her BFP :happydance:

so that is me, i WILL be pregnant next cycle :winkwink:

ahhhhhh only 1 day to go babydust :happydance::happydance:
come on twins!!!!:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep worked both times with callum and this one my pregnant until otherwise approach.


----------



## bumski

thats it then im doing that 100%

i will feel a bit silly, dont laugh if it dont work :blush:
its about the only thing i havnt tried yet so its gotta be worth a go, also i got one of them spells you were on about in oct/nov time, so fx that will help

oh, and when my mum seen that psychic guy in france last year, he was telling her about all this stuff that was going on in my life, he mentioned a cut in my tummy to make a baby, which would be the OD, and he kept saying to her "not this year!! next year, baby girl" well iv not got long left to concieve if its gonna be this year so its gotta be next time :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

if not this time it will be next! IT WILL BE! :)

i know just one more sleep! :yipee: im so excited i never even slept last night haha god knows what i'll be like tonight! :)


----------

